#ubuntu-se 2011-10-03
<ibm> kan någon hjälpa mig med ubuntu?
<ibm> jag har uppgraderat till ubuntu 10.04 och då fick jag problem den installerade 64 bitars version istället för 32 bitars så jag avinstallerade ubuntu och installerade igen jag kör ubuntu inne i windows som ett program när jag laddar ner den står det i386 men sen efter omstarten blir den i686 min dator har 48 bitars processor det är kanske därför den tror att det är en 64 bitars hur kan jag fixa detta? snälla hjä
<ibm> lp någon
<gusnan> ibm, i686 är 32-bitars, precis som i386.
<ibm> ok men hur kommer det sig att program som openoffice och abiword Crashar efter 10-30 minuter vad är felet i så fall för windows funkar bra och ubuntu funkade förut också bra innan uppgraderingen och om installationen
<kodein> 48-bitars?
<kodein> låter inte direkt vanligt :)
<ibm> ok men hur kommer det sig att program som openoffice och abiword Crashar efter 10-30 minuter vad är felet i så fall för windows funkar bra och ubuntu funkade förut också bra innan uppgraderingen och om installationen jag kör inne i windows wubi
<ibm> snälla har någon nån ide hur jag kan fixa det
<kodein> det lär väl stå vad det blir för fel, eller?
<ibm> <kodein> nej den fastnar bara
<Kimmen> fastnar programmet eller fastnar allt?
<ibm> nästan alla program utom xchat och firefox
<Kimmen> låser sig hela systemet eller bara programmet?
<ibm> nästan alla program låser sig men jag kan forfarande öppna andra program om det inte blir för många öppna
<larsemil> delhage: var en som skulle köpa en 800mhz via cpu tablett för att spela quake3 på. med annat os än android som kommer med
<einand> Windows CE?
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> gtk-gnash är ju knas
<coobra> 5 st sådana som kör 100% CPU hahhaa
<kodein> nästan som riktiga flash, mao
<coobra> kodein: kör du med det ?
<Coffe> morrning
<Coffe> tjena larsemil , hann aldrig fråga dig i fredags hur de gick
<coobra> Coffe: hallaais
<kodein> coobra: nä, jag försöker undvika flashet så långt det går
<kodein> men jag kör adobe-alfan ändå
<coobra> exakt
<coobra> hur tar man bort det gnashet då
<coobra> heh
<ibm> hur kan jag reparera eller om installera ALLA program packet
<ibm> hur kan jag reparera eller om installera ALLA program packet och behålla ALLA program
<Kimmen> ibm: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<amelia> ibm? vad är det för nick? :P
<delhage> larsemil: så tab-fail?
 * amelia är såååå glad idag.. :)
<coobra> amelia: :D
<ibm> <Kimmen> ibm: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop                                                                                        det här om installerar inte alla program packet utan bara 1 ubuntu-desktop                                 jag vill om installera alla program packet hur gör man
<amelia> ubuntu-desktop är väl ett metapaket som innehåller alla paket man behöver för desktop?
<Kimmen> precis
<Kimmen> så alla paket blir det inte men bör installera om de flesta
<ibm> hur gör man om man vill alla på samma gång
<Kimmen> dpkg --get-selections | awk '{print $1}' | xargs sudo apt-get install --reinstall -y
<Kimmen> borde funka
<einand> amelia: grattis
<ibm> nej det funkar inte det står så här
<ibm> öljande paket har beroenden som inte kan tillfredsställas:
<ibm>  libsdl1.2debian-alsa : Står i konflikt med: libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio men 1.2.14-6.1ubuntu3 kommer att installeras
<ibm>  libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio : Står i konflikt med: libsdl1.2debian-alsa men 1.2.14-6.1ubuntu3 kommer att installeras
<ibm> E: Trasiga paket
<Kimmen> lägg till ett -f på slutet
<ibm> nej det funkar ändå inte
<ibm> det står samma sak igen
<amelia> einand: till vadå?
<Markslap> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<Markslap> Ser bra ut.
<Markslap> Har köpt en ny dator hemma också, kanske ska köra igång den också.
<Markslap> Med GPUn.
<einand> amelia: att du är glad
<amelia> einand: aha, ja det är inte så dumt. :)
<whomee> glada kvinnor är bättre än sura kvinnor
<whomee> Markslap: jäkla sambon där hemma vill ju spela på tvspelet hela tiden så den genererar inget längre typ :) därför går snart dalnix om.
<Markslap> :>
<amelia> whomee: haha, gäller inte det män också?
<madbear> glada män är bättre än sura kvinnor
<madbear> njaa
<whomee> amelia: ne sura män ignorerar man lättare, sura kvinnor är svårare att komma ifrån :/
<amelia> trolololololo trololol trololol
 * amelia sjunger lite. :)
<coobra> hör inte högre !!!
<whomee> kanske spela sig lite diablo2 då .. när man ändå inte har lunch med sig idag
<speakman> BSD vilar fortfarande på CVS. Modernt.
<coobra> hah
<coobra> stor skilnad på gnash och adobes fan
<Barre> vaför så lycklig amelia? kommit över en power?
 * antii slaps Barre with a large trout.
<Barre> bah!
<coobra> FIGHT !!!
<Barre> nogon som vet om man kan få connectbot att fungera i liggande format?
<Barre> nej, nu går snart mitt plan... cya
<andol> speakman: Tja, har man väl en befintlig infrastruktur på plats etc är det ju inte så att man migrerar i en handvändningen.
<andol> speakman: På tal om versionshantering, kommit på hur du ska hantera designermänniskorna?
<speakman> andol: det får bli TortoiseGIT helt sonika ;)
<speakman> hm, mitt PulseAudio måste verkligen ha flippat ur ordentligt. Sedan ett par månader så kan jag bara ha en enda ljudkälla igång. Kör jag igång en andra så hänger den tills den första "släpper" ljudet.
<andol> speakman: Tja, om du inte har något emot det så hojtar jag till om en månad eller två för att höra hur det gått :) Förvisso inget problem jag har just nu, men inte otänkbart att det är något jag behöver förhålla mig till i framtiden.
<HeMan> haloj!
<HeMan> nån annan som skickat in något till 24 hbc?
<speakman> hbc?
<speakman> andol: förhålla dig till vadå? git?
<HeMan> 24 hour boot camp
<HeMan> att starta en web-tjänst på 24 h
<speakman> just ja. skaru me?
<speakman> träffas man eller sitter man hemma? *glömt*
<HeMan> hoppas det, men då måste först mitt bidrag bli framröstat
<speakman> äre inte 48? 24 låter... kort :)
<speakman> HeMan: kan jag hjälpa till? :p
<HeMan> speakman: http://24hbc.uservoice.com/forums/134727-24hbc-id-erna och rösta på Fredagsöl.nu
<anton___> Kan jag skapa en bootable partion på min Android så att jag kan installera ubuntu på min dator genom telefonen?
<phnom> ptja, det kan gå om du gör som med en usb-sticka fast med minneskortet.
<phnom> Inte en aning om vad din telefon tycker om det dock :P
<anton___> Har tillgång till dator utan cd -läsare endast.
<speakman> tre röster satta...
<speakman> glhf ;)
<phnom> anton___: Det är ju aningen lättare att köra med en usb-sticka ^^
<speakman> HeMan: får man börja skriva på det innan eller är det från ruta 0 vid start på de 24h?
<anton___> Phnom, ja kanske bäst att inhandla en sådan. u3 är kravet för att lyckas va?
<HeMan> speakman: formellt är det från när man kommer dit
<andol> speakman: designers
<phnom> anton___: Nä, det behövs inte.
<HeMan> speakman: men många har förberett en hel del när dom kommer dit
<speakman> andol: det är ett himla pack ;)
<speakman> HeMan: aha. hur många kommer med?
<HeMan> speakman: ca 80 st
<andol> speakman: Just nu delar jag mest git med pike-kodare, och de har inga problem alls att versionshantera :)
<phnom> anton___: Räcker med en sticka som är större än ison du ska lägga på den, d.v.s. större än en cd-skiva.
<HeMan> speakman: men dom har valt ut 44 redan i en sluten omröstning mellan dom som inte ville publicera sina idéer före mötet
<speakman> andol: det är att föredra, helt klart
<HeMan> andol: pike, det är Linköpings hittepå det va?
<speakman> (det är lätt att man blir anal när det kommer till Git också. Man vill inte ha vad skit som helst i repot. Till slut fasas produktiviteten av och då är det läge att släppa efter lite)
<andol> HeMan: Jupp
<HeMan> andol: används det nått utanför Linköpings univ?
<HeMan> andol: var Roxen skrivet i det?
<andol> HeMan: Opera Mini samt Roxen
<speakman> HeMan: kan man göra så också? lite märkligt ändå... Får man fråga vad du ämnar skriva i?
<HeMan> speakman: jag ska bygga med Drupal eftersom det finns rätt bra moduler till det jag vill göra
<HeMan> speakman: med en långsiktig plan att skriva om i Scala
<speakman> HeMan: Oki. Inte övervägt Django eller Ruby on Rails?
<HeMan> speakman: är inne på Python så både Django och Pyramid är med på kartan
<HeMan> speakman: däremot inte RoR
<HeMan> speakman: har egentligen ingen vettig anledning till det
<HeMan> speakman: har bara inte blivit Ruby  alls
 * kodein hade inte så mycket att göra, så han skickade in ärenden till sig själv...
<speakman> HeMan: samma här då, är skadligt förtjust i Django dock.
<HeMan> speakman: :)
<kodein> eller, tja, det var ju pga ett telefonsamtal, så det är ju mest för att göra det till offentlig handling
<speakman> kodein: så slipper du vara sysslolös en stund
<speakman> kodein: får Mr Bean-vibbar av det där...
<kodein> nädå, det är som sagt kundjobb.
<speakman> HeMan: för äkta realtid så kan http://www.tornadoweb.org/ vara användbart för backend.
<speakman> HeMan: django + long-polling mot tornado = teknisk win ;)
<HeMan> speakman: ah! koolt!
<HeMan> speakman: jag är annars inne på att göra så lite som absolut möljigt på backend och göra det mesta i javascript
<kodein> node.js, så får du båda nackdelarna på en gång!
<speakman> HeMan: node.js då? så behöver du aldrig lämna javascript heller :)
<speakman> (plus asynkront!)
<speakman> kodein: smurf!
<HeMan> speakman: jag har börjat skissa på en blogmotor till mig själv som kör med statiska filer och webdav för att posta uppdateringar
<speakman> webdav? lever det än?
<HeMan> speakman: och klient-certifikat för att posta
<speakman> HeMan: https://github.com/mojombo/jekyll/wiki
<speakman> :)
<HeMan> speakman: om inte annat får jag väl blåsa liv i det
<speakman> Blog going Git :)
<HeMan> speakman: hehe
<speakman> HeMan: det var väl kanske så det var tänkt användas? jag körde det för enkel webhosting en gång i tiden men det var länge sedan jag stötte på det sist.
<HeMan> speakman: men jag tänkte helt utan egen kod på servern...
<speakman> eller här snarare; http://pages.github.com/
<speakman> HeMan: oj, för öl-appen?
<HeMan> speakman: ne den blir synnerligen dynamisk
<HeMan> speakman: men min blogmotor
<whomee> är det krångligt att ta ett befintligt active directory och få in det i en php sida? eller ja, att använda användarna från AD i den sidan
<speakman> HeMan: oki
<johanbr> aningen OT: den övre av de två hörlurarna i bilden funkar i min telefon, men inte i laptop: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/RWSG4uwiBjoWF9Yak4KdnA?feat=directlink
<johanbr> nån som vet varför? (och när jag säger "inte funkar" menar jag att det låter som om kontakten är instoppad halvvägs)\
<kodein> jodå
<phnom> johanbr: För att de har placerat kanalen för knappar på fel ställe :P
<kodein> den ena är ju handsfreekontakt, så den har ju mikrofon osv
<johanbr> phnom, så den är felkonstruerad?
<HeMan> johanbr: precis, den är fyrpolig och passar de uttag som har både mic och lurar
<kodein> den ena är TRS, den andra TRRS
<phnom> Fast det beror på, jag min 3.5mm på laptopen kan ta såna också. Micen funkar inte, men det kommer ljud ur lurarna iaf.
<HeMan> det beror på lurarna med
<johanbr> aha... tack för hjälpen allihop
<johanbr> man kan alltid lita på #ubuntu-se :)
<HeMan> jag kan inte koppla in frugans SE-lurar i min HTC, trots att båda har fyrpolig anslutning
<phnom> Ja, det är klart. Men det borde finnas någon standard som gör att de funkar tillsammans.
<phnom> Nä, SE-lurarna är lite konstiga.
<phnom> Mina HTC funkar inte i min SE heller, den säger att tillbehöret inte stöds.
<Dynamit> är det någon som vet om och i sådanfall hur man får pidgin att komma ihåg rättmatnings språket för just en specifik kontakt, rätt irriterande att behöva välja för samma kontakt varje gång jag pratar med den. och har inte lust att ändra till en_us för alla när det är bara henne jag skriver en_us till via pidgin
<phnom> Dynamit: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/12085 Sista kommentaren, har inte provat om det funkar.
<spixx> Ello
<phnom> Hallo
<spixx> ;) suck kunder.
<spixx> jaja, någon som vet om Postfix som sendmail har stöd för multi köer?
<johanbr> spixx, vad är det? ("multi köer")
<spixx> well :) säg att du har domän1.tld denna vill jag vara dryg emot då kunden tror att de är gudsgåva till antispam filter :P, Men jag vill fortfarande att domän.tld och domän.tld13 ska skicka via en separat kö :D
<spixx> Sendmail gör detta rätt enkelt för mig, med lite milters och annat tjofs :P
<spixx> men postfix hittar jag inte ens någon bra resurs att läsa :(
<johanbr> spixx, så det du vill ha är olika filterinställningar per domän?
<spixx> Prexis, eller eg så vill jag köra med "fler instans" vilket jag vet finns :S men hittar inget bra :P
<HeMan> Nån Göteborgare på för en OT-fråga?
<johanbr> spixx, postfix kan också använda milters
<johanbr> så om du har per-domän inställningarna där behöver du nog inte ändra nåt
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden mellan en gateway och en router?
<realubot> Svara annars spränger jag hela jävla kanalen!
 * realubot håller en skarpladdad handgranat i över kanalen.
 * phnom ger realubot sin nappflaska så han lugnar ner sig igen.
<phnom> s/sin/hans/
 * realubot suger på phnom nappflaska och somnar så sött så.
<bon010> hello how do i fire up my wirless connection on backtrack iwlan shows etho no wirles,lo no wirless, and wlan0 shows my zyxel
<Peyam> salam
<Peyam> Försöker koppla datorn till tven
<Peyam> och det funkar inte
<Peyam> kan ngn hjälpa mig
<phnom> Kanske om du säger vad du gör och vad som (inte) funkar.
<HeMan> Peyam: använd en sladd
<HeMan> Peyam: om det kan vara till någon ledning...
<itmannen> Jasså du har sett på TV-reklam
<HeMan> itmannen: menade du mig? det skämtet hörde jag innan tv-reklam blev tillåtet i Sverige...
<Philip5> HeMan: är du så gammal alltså... ;)
<HeMan> Philip5: jepp!
<Philip5> vissa här vet kanske inte att det fanns en sådan tid ens
<Peyam> hej igen
<Peyam> Jag säter in kabeln
<Peyam> i tven
<Peyam> och sen datorn
<HeMan> Philip5: jag minns tom när Linux slutade med a.out och började med ELF!
<Peyam> går in på system >prefens>monitors
<Peyam> men det finns ingen annan monitor
<Philip5> HeMan: hehe, det är lite mer lagom tidsram att förhålla sig till
<itmannen> HeMan  Vet om att det bara ska vara en punkt efter avslutad mening ?
<itmannen> du
<Peyam> vet ngn hur man gör det
<itmannen> Er ungdomar måste man då lära allt
<Peyam> jag vet
<Peyam> vad har vi er vuxna till ananrs?
<itmannen> Peyam  :D Snika pengar av
<Peyam> haha
<Peyam> Kan du hjälkpa mig?
<Peyam> den här lilla skärmen (8.9") döda rmig
<itmannen> Peyam  Tänkte du med din TV ?
<Peyam> a
<Peyam> Jag har VGA
<Peyam> från min Mini hp till tven
<itmannen> Peyam  Tyvärr så är jag inte rätt man att fråga. Har aldrig ens provat
<phnom> Peyam: Är TVn igång? Vilka drivisar har du?
<phnom> Har du ställt in TVn på rätt ingång?
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> drivisar?
<Peyam> hur vet ja
<Peyam> Ja kabeln är rät ingång
<itmannen> phnom  Det behövs inga drivisar för att koppla via S-video out och in på TV
<Peyam> VGA
<itmannen> Peyam  Hur ser det ut på andra sidan sladden ?
<phnom> itmannen: Det är väldigt svårt att få någon bild någonstans, överhuvudtaget, utan drivrutiner.
<Peyam> VGA där också
<itmannen> phnom  Nope. Jag måste tyvärr säga emot dig
<Peyam> men grabbar
<Peyam> kan ni hjälpa mig istället
<Peyam> så kan ni diskutera sen
<itmannen> Peyam  Men då måste du ha en kabelkonverter till S-video  eller RCA-kontakter
<Peyam> Nej jag har alltid kört med VGA
<Peyam> och alltd funkat
<itmannen> Peyam  Men har du en VGA-ingång på din TV ?
<Peyam> ja
<itmannen> Hm
<larsemil> Peyam: har du inte någon sån där "skärm" knapp typ fn + f8 eller något sådant?
<itmannen> larsemil  Där sa du en sann sak
<Peyam> fn+f8 bli tystknappen
<Peyam> ska prova
<itmannen> Det är en liten bildskärm på knappen
<larsemil> Peyam: finns säkert en annan som inte är tystknapp, som har en symbol av två skärmar eller liknande
<Peyam> funkar inte
<Peyam> jag hitade den
<Peyam> men d funkade inte
<larsemil> vad säger system > inställningar > bildskärmar då?
<larsemil> hittar den mer än en skärm?
<Peyam> det finns ingen annan skärm
<larsemil> nej då vet jag inget mer just nu
<itmannen> Peyam  Jag ska kolla på min laptop
<Peyam> när jag trycker på detect monitors
<Peyam> det kommer bara en Uknown
<Peyam> högst til vänster
<itmannen> FN+F4 ska vara att byta från intern till extern skärm
<Peyam> det eljus inställningar
<Peyam> för ig
<Peyam> mig
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Är det inte lika på alla laptops.
<phnom> ... Nej.
<kodein> haffe: du råkar inte ha lite smörjfett eller liknande på lager?
<kodein> kom på att det kanske är lika bra att applicera lite sånt när man ändå fick för sig att ta bort det där halvcentimeterlagret med smuts från växeln och drev osv
<joel135> hej! är det någon som kan peka ut några delar i MS:s http://explore.live.com/code-of-conduct http://explore.live.com/microsoft-service-agreement som man behöver läsa igenom extra noga? litar inte på företaget mer än jag litar på telefonförsäljare, men jag behöver skapa en e-postadress hos dem
<joel135> jag tänkte att ni om någon kan kritisera Microsoft :P
<kodein> vad behöver du äpostadressen till?
<joel135> skolan jag går på har bestämt sig för att skicka information som pin-koder till skrivarna till eleverna genom microsoft
<larsemil> och då tvingar de er att skaffa hotmailkonto?
<larsemil> det låter konstigt
<larsemil> jag menar, mail som mail
<joel135> utan tvivel
<kodein> det borde väl vara möjligt att bara sätta upp vidarebefordring, antar jag?
<kodein> så då spelar det kanske mindre roll vad det står i eulan
<larsemil> om det inte står typ "mail som skickas via oss som kan innehålla ideer har vi rätt att använda oss av" eller liknande då. :D
<larsemil> nej städa köket nu!
<kodein> larsemil: idéer som skrivarpinkoder?
<crimescene> hej! vore tacksam för lite hjälp... uppgraderade till ubuntu 11.04 för ngra dar sen. har en acer aspire 5810tg. saken är den att datorn hakar upp sig vid uppstart och skärmen blir svart, ibland kommer jag in och kan välja felsäkert läge, ibland funkar det bara... men oftast är det bara svart och jag är tvungen att starta om skiten. nån som har nån ide? jag är verkligen ingen hajare på ubuntu, men det kanske framgår
<crimescene>  :)
<joel135> jag föreslår att du lagrar alla dina filer på en extern plats, installerar om och lägger tillbaks filerna. det brukar vara lättast om man inte vet vad man ska göra
<larsemil> det finns en fil i gnome där det står vilken panel som ska köras. har glömt vart den ligger, någon som vet?
<crimescene> ok, tack
<itmannen> Det går framåt lite smått. Plats 8 and still counting :)
<realubot> itmannen: Du är hack i häl på mig. :)
<realubot> itmannen: Det märks att du har fått upp ångan.
<itmannen> realubot  :) Jag tror nog jag får en tuff match att passera dig
<realubot> Nej. Det tror inte jag. Du går om vilken dag som helst.
<itmannen> realubot  Den som lever får se. Men hur i fridens dagar har 1-3 gjort ?
<phnom> itmannen: De har antagligen slängt mer hårdvara på det, och/eller lagt mer tid.
<itmannen> phnom  Tiden kan man nog inte påverka. men möjligen att dom har fler instanser igång
<itmannen> Hur många av er kollar i forumet ?
<puttek> test
<phnom> puttek: Funkade inte.
<barzam> itmannen, läser aldrig forumet
<puttek> phnom -  Funkade ju utmärkt. :p
<itmannen> barzam  Ok. ja det är så klart frivilligt.
<Barre> ping
<phnom> pong
<Barre> tack
<itmannen> Nu är det till att gruppera om till min laptop i TV-fotöljen
<MrMind> hmm i vmware, är det bäst att köra "split into 2gb files" eller köra en stor fil bara?
<MrMind> blir det inte bättre prestanda om man kör i en stor fil?
<Barre> i de tester jag gjort så var det inte någon mätbar skillnad på splittade filer eller en stor fil. Det kan ju i.o.f.s betyda att flaskhalsen i testmiljön inte låg på lagringsmiljön.
<MrMind> okey, intressant... läst runt lite och verkar inte som att knappt är någon skillnad, tror jag kör på 2gb filer då, lättare att handskas med =)
<[swe]jeppe> godkväll
<[swe]jeppe> en fråga. såg för ett tag sedan att det fanns ett program för att "planera" ett program genom bubblor och streck som en hyppotes grej som man gjorde på tavlan i skolan
<[swe]jeppe> *hupotes
<[swe]jeppe> *hypotes :-)
<CasperN> freemind
<CasperN> http://freemind.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<[swe]jeppe> kanon ser lovande ut tack
<DanielSenat> Min dator bara dog.. när jag var tillbaka var det en svart skärm med massa skrift på. Kernel sleep help osv.. Någon som vet vilken kärna som är stabil för min dator? Har Natty, Xubuntu
<DanielSenat> Viloläge funkar  inte heller..
<DanielSenat> Allt annat funkar däremot perfekt, förutom att den hängde sig just idag..
<maxjezy> Philip5, känns som du undviker mig
<itmannen> Att vara eller icke vara är frågan. På väg till sovplatsen alltså.
<maxjezy> att bara vara kan kännas skönt
<itmannen> Amen
<maxjezy> men samtidigt att slippa vara den där som förväntas av alla
<maxjezy> ja, det är lite en fråga för aliansen
<itmannen> Alliansen ?
<maxjezy> ja de med kanske
<itmannen> Jo men hur kommer dom in i det hela ?
<maxjezy> är det någon som sett war of the worlds
<maxjezy> från 2005
<itmannen> Det är det säkert någon som har
<maxjezy> jag blev så frustrerad över en scen i den filmen
<maxjezy> undrar lite hur andra känner för just den scenen
<itmannen> Porr ?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> ganska långt in i filmen så vill sonen hjälpa till i kriget
<maxjezy> fastän pappan säger nej
<maxjezy> det blir så jävla jobbigt just där
<maxjezy> och dottern blir typ "haffad" av ett annat par
<Philip5> maxjezy: närru! du som unviker mig och bara slutar med blender
<maxjezy> som tror dottern är ensam
<itmannen> Jobbigt ? Det är ju bara en film
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du sett filmen
<maxjezy> itmannen, se filmen så förstår du vad jag menart
<maxjezy> det sabbar typ hela filmen
<Philip5> maxjezy: vilkden film?
<maxjezy> war of the worlds
<maxjezy> tom cruise
<Philip5> jo
<itmannen> Jag har inte så stort intresse av film
<Philip5> förrut
<maxjezy> han är jävligt jobbig med
<itmannen> Philip5  Men lite tur så kanske det blir en ny kamera innan jul
<maxjezy> stephen spilleburgare är en jävel på att paja någolunda sevärda filmer med sånt "familje intrig" moments
<maxjezy> som man redan har nog av hemma
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag slutade mer som en protestauktion till samhällets ekonomiska kollaps
<maxjezy> och för att min dator är kass
<Philip5> maxjezy: kom du att tänka på den för att de visade The day the earth stood still på tv11 nyss?
<maxjezy> jag såg den igår
<maxjezy> inte the day the earth stood still
<maxjezy> är det den med jätteroboten?
<Philip5> itmannen: jag har lite beslutsproblem med kamerautrustning. ska jag satsa på ett 105mm macroobjektiv eller 2 blixtar med belysningsstativ och softboxar??
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> som inte går att nuka
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> kijänu riv
<maxjezy> es
<Philip5> och Keanu Reeves för det var remaken som de visade
<maxjezy> snacka om skitfilm
<itmannen> Philip5  Är det som att välja mellan pest och kolera :)
<Philip5> originalet är mer kult
<Philip5> itmannen: man vill ju ha allt liksom :D
<Philip5> samtidigt
<itmannen> Philip5  Jo jag vet. Men tyvärr så sätter plånboken njet
<Philip5> itmannen: jo. men jag tycker du borde ha samlat 300 burkar vid det här laget så du kunde köpt dig ett polarisationsfilter ;)
<itmannen> Philip5  :D Jo du har rätt. men det har gått till vin och kvinnor
<Philip5> oj oj oj
<itmannen> Philip5  Nädå jag skämtar. :)
<Philip5> såg riktigt intressanta jämförelser mellan olika videokameror för proffsfilmning och jämför med canon och nikon dslr-kameror. de börjar minska i glappet mellan dem så bra video kan bli var mans egendom
<itmannen> Men nu måste gubben gran göra kväll. Ha de gott folket
<Philip5> för den som vill göra independentfilm eller hemma
<Philip5> itmannen: ja det är sovdags för länge sedan för de äldre
<Philip5> rapport är slut för länge sedan
<itmannen> Philip5  Jo det är övertid nu. Ska bara sätta rullatorn på laddning. Vi hörs och störs
<Philip5> itmannen: dröm sött om dyra objektiv! :D
<itmannen> :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, sony då
<maxjezy> hur ligger de till
<maxjezy> typ http://www.ixplora.com/wp-content/2010/05/sony-nex-5-nex-3-hybrid-cameras-4.jpg
<Philip5> de har väl någon videokamera men de ligger efter på systemkamerorna
<maxjezy> http://www.sony.se/hub/kompaktkameror-nex?campaignId=15014068&s_kwcid=NEX%20sony|13470137490
<maxjezy> tycker de verkar jävligt nice
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> de är mindre och smidigare än systemkameror men inte lika bra
<Philip5> och bättre än kompaktkameror
<maxjezy> jag skulle nog satsa på sån om jag vore medelsvensson
<CasperN> för bildkvalité är det väl inga skillnader på en målsökarkamera och en ESR?
<Philip5> jo de har sina styrkor
<CasperN> det är väl att det är mer praktiskt med en spegelreflex än en sån
<CasperN> slr*
<Philip5> menar du med elektronisk viewfinder?
<CasperN> nä, nu vet jag inte vad jag menar, jag är för trött för att komma på
<Philip5> som sonys senaste dslr som har det. de har främst två nackdelar men också vissa fördelar
<maxjezy> nice med touchscreen på sonys NEX iaf
<CasperN> http://www.hasselblad.com/media/2207875/astronauts_manual_singlepage_lr.pdf
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<maxjezy> är jag elak som stänger ner min sambos internet när hon ska se på IQ befriade program
<maxjezy> typ hollywoodfruar och liknande
<maxjezy> har hennes mac adress på routern
<CasperN> nejdå, du gör det enda rätta, folk är slavar till dålig tv
<maxjezy> precis
<CasperN> problemet är att folk inte längre kan komma på bättre saker att göra
<maxjezy> jag stör mig något enormt på såna program
<maxjezy> och vill inte att min dotter ska växa upp till sånt IQ befriat skit
<CasperN> det gör ingen gott att se sån skit
<maxjezy> jag har haft ett allvarligt snack om det här idag och endå så vill hon se skiten
<CasperN> problemet kommer när hon börjar skolan och det är det heta ämnet på rasterna, då kommer hon trilla dit ändå med all sannolikhet
<CasperN> om man inte hittar andra kvällsysslor, en vettig sport eller något
<CasperN> fast sport är ju iof inte vettigt :P
<maxjezy> sant
<maxjezy> läxor och studier
<CasperN> lär vara svårt att motivera en unge till i framtiden
<CasperN> tror inte ens det finns läxor när din unge börjar skolan
<Philip5> x_link: woohooo!
<x_link> Philip5: =)
<x_link> God natt!
<Kurdistan> http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<Kurdistan> :) var snygg faktiskt
<Philip5> Kurdistan: ska det bli spännande? ;)
<Philip5> är det några releasepartyn planerade den här gången?
<CasperN> så det är därför de vill släppa ubuntu oftare?
<Philip5> orsak till fest
<Kurdistan> Philip5: ja, jätte spännande för min del, not.
<Kurdistan> kommer från och med imorgon/egentligen när jag vaknar hamna dval period ifrån allt med internet
<maxjezy> trodde det skulle vara en "jordensundergångcountduuuwn!"
<maxjezy> blev lite noijig när jag såg 8 dagar
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: haha.
<maxjezy> :)
 * CasperN hyr ett gäng botnet serverar för att ddosa skiten ur ubuntuservrarna om åtta dagar
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiFxIOfl2Fk
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/user/McDonaldsSv?v=smQHcYFL5ME&feature=pyv&ad=15196329461&kw=big%20mac
<cbrowne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam säger din IRC channel är #ubuntu-us
<cbrowne> hallå?
<maxjezy> nej?
<Philip5> nej
<maxjezy> "Internet Relay Chat (IRC): #ubuntu-se på irc.freenode.net"
<maxjezy> står det ju
<Philip5> ja
<Kurdistan> sängs dags. god natt alla tux-vänner.
<Philip5> nite
<maxjezy> sov gott Kurdistan !
<cbrowne> oh, det är google översatt, översatt till ubuntu-us :s
<maxjezy> ok
<cbrowne> btw, jag vill lära mig svenska - det är darför jag kommer här (jag har Ubuntu till fem år), min flickvan är svensk :) (förlåt mig för min svenska då!)
<maxjezy> cbrowne, testa se några svenska filmer istället
<maxjezy> här händer sällan något på nätterna
<cbrowne> ja men hur vet jag min svenska är gott om jag tala inte med folk?
<maxjezy> jag kan försäkra dig om att din svenska inte är allt för god nu
<CasperN> ja, men hur vet jag om min svenska är bra, om jag inte talar med folk?
<CasperN> en liten rättelse :P
<maxjezy> jag är ganska dålig själv så jag vet hur de känns att vara sämre än de flesta
<maxjezy> cbrowne, har du sett filmerna EMIL I LÖNNEBERGA
<cbrowne> nej men jag sett man som hatar kvinnor med min flickvän
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> min ratio på en torrentsida är 1.999
<maxjezy> jag har 155 bonuspoäng
<maxjezy> så jag kan köpa mig 2.5 gb upload
<maxjezy> nu ska vi se  vad det ger mig i ratio
<maxjezy> 2.035
<CasperN> jahapp, då hade man chili i ögat igen då
<CasperN> det var ett tag sedan senast faktiskt
<maxjezy> :)
<delhage> haha
<maxjezy> jag tror jag hellre har chili i ögat än pungen igen
<CasperN> inte så farligt denna gången, det börjar redan ge efter
<CasperN> men man vaknar till lite
<CasperN> stack till som fan första minuten, men det släpper fort nu, tur det, det är värre när man har skiten i ögat en halvtimme
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-04
<Richiie> Hallå! hej
<Richiie> om det är ngn här har jag en snabb fråga kring /etc/rc3.d
<Richiie> om jag har ett skript jag vill kicka igång, i den runleveln jag gjort (bash script alltså)
<Richiie> visst måste jag då skapa en symlänk som pekar mot de skriptet samt i namnet på symlänken måste jag döpa den SXX = XX kan vara siffror, siffror baserade på vilken nummer ordning de är i
<Richiie> men jag har tänkt på en sak, vad är skillnaden mellan rc.local och rc3.d i rc.local så körs skript så fort init runlevel skripten exekveras,
<Richiie> och i rcX (random siffra mellan 1-6) så är det specefikt för den runleveln
<Richiie> men i rcX 1-6 så pekar symlänkarna ofta mot katalogen /etc/init.d/skript. hur kommer sig detta? innebär de att egen gjorda skript inte kan exekveras här ?
<johanbr> Richiie, rcX-katalogerna innehåller bara symlänkar till filer i init.d
<johanbr> rc.local är *en* fil (som körs i alla runlevels)
<Raspl> Någon irc kunnig användare som har lust att svara på en fråga eller två om de har tid till övers?
<Raspl> Det gäller hostmasks.
<phnom> Morrn
<Kimmen> morning
<speakman> mårrn
<cHarNe2> morrn
<Coffe> tips på liten fönsterhanterare  ?
<kodein> twm?
<andol> emacs?
<haffe> icewm?
<kodein> xwem menar du?
<haffe> fwwm?
<kodein> awesome, dwm, wmii?
<Coffe> blev twm ..
<Coffe> fast hittar ingen meny
<kodein> var det fönsterhanterare eller menyhanterare du ville ha?
<Coffe> jag vill ha något litet som fixar allt ( då jag inte kan köra unity
<andol> Coffe: Inte så att det är en (förhållandevis) minimal skrivbordsmiljö du är ute efter då?
<Coffe> andol,  klart det är :)
<haffe> xfce ?
<haffe> LXDE?
<Coffe> får bli xfce
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> Coffe: kan du rösta på mig på http://24hbc.uservoice.com/forums/134727-24hbc-id-erna/suggestions/2289477-fredags-l-nu?
<Coffe> klart, jag är ju med i fb gruppen :P
<HeMan> Coffe: tackar!
<Coffe> HeMan, såg dock inte ut som ditt förslag.
<HeMan> Coffe: fredagsöl? eller vilken?
<Coffe> precis
<HeMan> Coffe: jag vill inte skriva att den kör infiniband
<HeMan> Coffe: :)
<Coffe> ok
<HeMan> Coffe: vad är det förresten som gör att du inte tyckte det såg ut som mitt förslag?
<larsemil> hur kollar jag om en fil finns i bash?
<Barre> larsemil: if [ -f filnam ]
<Barre> eller -e kanske beroende på vad det är för typ av fil kanske
<larsemil> och hur gör man för att kolla att tre variabler är true i en ifsats? (orkar inte googla. :D )
<larsemil> if [$SV && $EN && $DE && $FR]
<phnom> s/&&/-a/
<phnom> -o för OR
<larsemil> ska släppa på en kund för att köra igång en import till deras produktvisning, vilket är jäkligt stora xml filer. Så då vill jag testa allt som går att testa innan det körs igång, annars kommer de att lyckas misslyckas. :)
<HakanS> Kan någon OP vänligen slänga in en notering, i Topic, om att det är månadsmöte den 12/10 i #ubuntu-se-mote
<larsemil> delete * from user_usergroup where username = '%bol-ab.se'; visst komemr det ta bort alla med @bol-ab.se som mailadress?
<larsemil> glöm *
<Coffe> HeMan, om man ser vem det är som lagt in förslaget :> Janne Elvelid (Admin, 24 Hour Business Camp 2011) gav detta förslag  ·  1 oktober 2011
<Coffe> larsemil,  fått ordning på det ?
<speakman> Coffe: det är nog i röstningssystemet som Janne lagt in den. Och alla adnra förslag.
<speakman> andra
<speakman> larsemil: ja
<larsemil> Coffe: sorry låg sjuk igår och hade fullt i fredags. ska lösa det idag.
<Coffe> larsemil, ok, lungt.. hoppas du mår bättre
<speakman> gör en select av det först så ser du; select * from user_usergroup where username like '%bol-ab.se';
<speakman> jag tror inte % funkar om du inte kör "like", men det var hundra år sedan man körde sql...
<Coffe> larsemil,  tips.. kör en select på den först.
<Coffe> larsemil,  men den frågan ser rätt ut ja
<Coffe> fast inte *
<Coffe> delete FROM users WHERE userid='%barre';
<HeMan> Coffe: han har lagt in alla
<HeMan> Coffe: tror jag...
<Coffe> HeMan,  ok
<Coffe> larsemil,  pm 2.0 beta släppt.
<larsemil> Coffe: tittat på det?
<speakman> pm?
<Coffe> larsemil, ska installera nu
<Barre> Coffe: :P
<Coffe> Barre,  :)
<itmannen> einand  Är du duktig på att tillverka script ?
<bamsefar> Tillverka? :)
<coobra> snickra ?
<delhage> gjuta
<HeMan> bamsefar: rösta på mig, http://24hbc.uservoice.com/forums/134727-24hbc-id-erna/suggestions/2289477-fredags-l-nu?
<bamsefar> Men man måste ju logga in
<delhage> dags att banna HeMan från hela internet tror jag ;)
<HeMan> delhage: :)
<HeMan> bamsefar: jo tyvärr
<itmannen> Kan/vill någon skicka ett CTCP till mig ?
<itmannen> Ok. Tack ändå.
<itmannen> Tack så mycket. Och nu misstänker jag att någon har skrivit ett script som tar bort vissa andra script.
<kodein> vadå tack ändå?
<kodein> jag skickade ju två ctcp till dig
<itmannen> kodein  Men du skrev att du inte kunde.
<itmannen> Nu är jag nog ute på hal is :D
<kodein> ja, det är undelrigt
<itmannen> kodein  Vad är det som är underligt ?
<kodein> undelrigt*
<itmannen> kodein  Ok. Vad är det som är undelrigt ?
<kodein> det.
<kodein> en ond clown, liksom. vem kunde ana?
<itmannen> The dandelion swayed in the gentle breeze like an oscillating electric fan set on medium.
<Barre> whohooo... SATA kommer dö...
<haffe> Varför är det så bra?
<kodein> leve SATAn
 * haffe grillar kodein med sin eldgaffel.
<Barre> för att SATA är farligt
<haffe> På vilket sätt.
<Barre> kortfattat, SATA per definition tillåter enbart 512byte sektorer och inget utrymme för checksummor vilket minskar chansen att hitta en "bit-flip at rest"
<Barre> nu är jag i.o.f.s. väldigt tidigt ute i mitt firande, men jag vill glädjas länge ;)
<speakman> Kommer nån ersättare eller äre bara å förbereda sig för ett liv utan diskar?
<speakman> (det brukar ju alltid finnas 512K för BIOS som man kanske får låta en skvätt av)
<Barre> SATA plattor med SAS interface
<andol> Barre: Kan vi inte  bara lagra allt virtuellt, och slippa fysiska lagringsmedia helt och hållet? :-)
<derfian> Barre: inte för att jag misstror dig, men har du nån referens till sata/512-bytessektorer?
<derfian> andol: målnet
<kodein> ja, allt ska vara i målnet
<larsemil> Coffe: några initial thoughts?
<larsemil> Coffe: om pm 2.0
<speakman> Har ni läst http://netsplit.com/2011/09/08/new-ubuntu-release-process/ ?
<Coffe> larsemil,  ser nice ut ..
<Coffe> men det med rättigheter verkar inte vara live än, och pam stödet är bra för de funkar ju med våran ldap/kerberos lösning
<larsemil> Coffe: är det snyggare? :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<phnom> wee, @s dag idag :)
<Coffe> larsemil,  ja
<antii> phnom: ja
<antii> alfakrullensdag
<antii> hmm
<antii> kommer ubuntu 11.10 köra på gnome3?
<Linda^> Nån som kan det här med att skapa kickstartfiler?
<Coffe> file Kick Slö lindas ass :P
<Barre> derfian: :) http://www.t10.org/t13/project/d1532v1r4a-ATA-ATAPI-7.pdf
<Barre> derfian: men nu håller det ju i.o.f.s. att implementera 4k sectorer och med checksum... så.. ryktet om sata-döden är klart överdriven
<antii> ingen vet? Barre vet inte ens du det?
<derfian> Barre: jo, det var just angående 4k-sektorer jag undrade
<kodein> antii: de brukar väl ha synkat det med gnome-releaser tidigare iaf, så det är väl möjligt att det blir 3.2?
<Linda^> Coffe: :<
<HeMan> 11.10 har gnome 3.2 men kör unity
<Coffe> man kan välja vid inloggning om man vill köra gnome3
<Coffe> Linda^,  :)
<Linda^> Coffe: Kan du?
<kodein> gnomeshell och gnome3 är ju inte sammalika ;)
<antii> gnome3 är väl "buggigt"?
<Coffe> Linda^,  nej. vet inte ens vad det är
<Linda^> Okej
<kodein> och ubuntu brukar regelbundet släppa instabilt krafs 2 gånger om året.
<Barre> derfian: =)
<Barre> så det jag sa är: Kungen är död, lenge leve kungen...
<Barre> antii: vadå... ?
<Coffe> Linda^,  -> http://linux.web.cern.ch/linux/scientific4/docs/rhel-sag-en-4/s1-kickstart2-file.html
<Linda^> Coffe: fast jag har en specifik fråga.. Jag har skapat en fil redan
<Coffe> Linda^, ok,  fråga på bara..
<Linda^> jag ska tydligen vid sidan om standardpaketen "ha en ssh- respektive ftp-demon pålagd"
<Linda^> och jag fattar inte riktigt vad det betyder :o
<Coffe> att kickstart filen även ska installera dom 2 deamons
<Coffe> tolkar jag det som
<Linda^> Jo men hur? var? vem? varför?
<Linda^> nä men alltså..
<Linda^> jag ser bara ut som ett frågetecken
<Linda^> :<
<coobra> ;o
<Linda^> kanske dags att gå hem och googla istället :<
<phnom> Att du ska install openssh och ftpd också? Kickstart är väl det så man kan göra magiska installationer av ubuntu?
<Linda^> phnom: Fråga inte mig. Haha, men jo.. kickstart är väl för att göra massinstallationer eller så.
<Linda^> men att installera openssh och ftpd... jag vet väl inte :o
<HeMan> kickstart kommer från redhat egentligen
<Linda^> jag vet
<HeMan> preseed heter det som kommer från debian-hållet
<Coffe> kickstart = en fil som svarar på alla frågor under installationen, så ett script som sköter installationen kan man säga. där i talar man om vad den ska installera å så
<Linda^> Coffe: Men nu är det just det här med ssh demon och ftp demon jag behöver hjälp med
<Coffe> nu vet jag inte hur man skriver en nya saker i den. men de borde google hitta
<Linda^> "vid sidan av standardpaketen skall ni ha en ssh- respektive ftp-demon pålagda och konfigurerade, vidare vill vi inte ha X window (xorg...) men däremot skall vi ha editorn emacs." ..
<Linda^> Jo, ska väl gå att redigera i filen.. men jag fattar liksom inte vad som ska läggas på
<Linda^> men äh. Kanske dags att dra hem och googla
<Linda^> mitt huvud är knas :<
<Coffe> Linda^, jag vet :P men testa gå hem .
<Linda^> haha
<Coffe> har du inte google där du är nu :P
<Linda^> jo
<itmannen> Skolan har säkert spärrat google efter för mycket sökande efter porr
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> säkert
<itmannen> Undrar hur det känns att ha fel ?
<kodein> jag undrar detsamma. jag har aldrig haft fel.
<Barre> det har jag haft, men det visade sig alltid i slutändan att det vore bättre om jag hade haft rätt. Så, man kan hårddra det att säga att jag aldrig haft fel, verkligheten har iblan fel dock
<itmannen> Idag är det en tung dag. Jag måste starta upp min arbetsplats några timmar.
<itmannen> Jag tackar för all empati :(
<phnom> itmannen: Finns frun i närheten så att du iaf slipper laga/värma maten själv?
<itmannen> phnom@  Japp. Hon har precis kommet hem efter att försökt lära folk att sy. Och jag har fått en jätteportion av stripes och Arabisk Kebab
<phnom> Mm, är inte stripes lite hårdsmälta?
<itmannen> phnom@  ? Va nä det är vanliga stripes
<itmannen> Eller heter det Pomfrites kanske
<phnom> http://www.elshop.se/index.php?cPath=25_26&osCsid=dv8b5qhbacpsfk92kbno8t4pv2 :P
<phnom> Och jag ser att du har bytt ut << mot @, är det dagen till ära?
<itmannen> phnom@  :D Aha så stripes betyder buntband. Inte så lätt att veta. Jag ska ropa och fråga vad jag ätit
<itmannen> Nu har jag fått vetskap. Det var Pommes Frites. Tur att denna stora ubuntufråga blev klargjord :D
<kodein> freedom fries
<itmannen> kodein:::  Helt rätt
<phnom> Heh, man kan hitta rätt roliga saker när man grepar i Androids källkod: public static int wtf (String tag, Throwable tr)
<HeMan> det är ju inte så länge sedan dom hade en svordoms-städning i linuxkärnan
<phnom> Kan tänka mig att det finns en del godbitar i den också.
<Coffe> någon som har något fiffigt sätt att grep eller på något annat sätt plocka ut alla divar ur en sida ? <div id=ITEM och sedan efterföljande tills slutet av den div ?
<bamsefar> HTML::Parser
<HeMan> Coffe: beautiful soup
<itmannen> Nu ska jag försätta hjärnan i trans ett tag och jobba lite in min arbetsdator.
<Coffe> ok. tänkte mig mer grep eller sed
<phnom> grep matchar ju bara rader, så det blir nog en massa magi där. Lättare att använda python eller perl isåfall.
<Coffe> hittade ett sed script.. ska bara lista ut hur man kör det :)
<andol> Coffe: Rör det sig om ett specifikt eller mer allmängiltligt fall?
<Coffe> andol, en ca 7000st i en fil :)
<andol> Coffe: Tja, så länge det är en känd fil och du åtminstoen vet vilka antagnanden du kan göra torde väl iofs lite sed vara tillräckligt.
<andol> (Ska det däremot till att parsas godtycklig/okänd HTML så...)
<Coffe> nej. ska hutta ut värden från en sida.. å dumpa in dom i en DB.
<bittin`> einand: ctcp version på dig själv du
<einand> bittin`: varför då?
<bittin`> jag venne
<bittin`> lika ska vara lika
<spixx> ohh, snart 11/10 :D
<einand> spixx: vad händer då?
<bittin`> YES skapade ett nytt facebook konto o addade folk jag seriöst kände på riktigt och fick Friend requests and messages blocked for 2 days
<Coffe> vad ska man satsa på för morderkort nu ?
<Laban> Morderkort... Tyan Thunder...
<Laban> Eller nått
<coobra> intel !!!
<frusen> asrock :)
<Coffe> kanske ni kan enas om secket ?
<Coffe> krets då ? z68 eller h61 =
<frusen> äger nån här en ps3a?
 * Laban gör
<frusen> funderar på att springa ner på stan och köpa en
<frusen> Laban: är den kompatibel med ps2 spel?
<Laban> Min är
<Laban> Nya är inte.
<frusen> :s
 * Barre o/
<Laban> Beggade 60GB-modellerna är
<Laban> Vet inte hur det är med PS1 dock, har inga orginal :p
<Laban> ...och den tar inte de brända jag har sedan urminnes tider.
<MrMind> verkar som någon redneck från texas försökt komma in på min server över ssh… men om det står pam_unix: session closed efter varje försök har han inte lyckats komma in eller?
<itmannen> Undrar om detta funkar ?
<itmannen> Syns jag ?
<itmannen> Kan det bero på att jag är i min arbetsdator kanske
<airboydkitty> Kan någon förklara Resilans.se för mig? Jag fattar inte grejen.
<airboydkitty> Inga priser, ingen direkt vilja att få kunder...
<itmannen> Dags att avsluta mitt arbete i denna laptop. Och återgå till fritiden i ett trevligare OS'
<larsemil> HeMan: muiu, har det ingen appdrawer??
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Hur fan kopplar jag datorn till tv med en VGA?
<Peyam> det visas ingenting
<Peyam> ingen?
<MrMind> starta om datorn med kabeln i och ställ sedan in inställningarna för tv:n i inställningspanelen för ditt grafikkort
<Peyam> jag har en minipc
<Peyam> hur vet jag vad jag har ör grafikkort?
<MrMind> är det en atom baserad mini pc?
<MrMind> eller ati fusion?
<Peyam> hp mini 2133
<haffe> Så det är ett via grafikkort alltså.
<Peyam> jag vet inte
<[swe]jeppe> W:Failed to fetch http://repository.spotify.com/dists/stable/InRelease  Unable to find expected entry 'non-free/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<[swe]jeppe> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Peyam> hur ladda jag ner grafikkortets deriver
<[swe]jeppe> vad betyder det? skulle uppdatera bara
<Peyam> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodNameId=3687085&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=3687084&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=2020
<Peyam> finns inga deriver för min dator för ubuntu
<haffe> Peyam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HP2133
<Peyam> VIA Graphics
<Peyam> VIA Binary Video Drivers Working
<Peyam> den ska jag ha
<Peyam> var instalera ja d
<Peyam> haffe:  hur instalera jag deriven?
<haffe> Jag vet inte.
<Peyam> meh
<haffe> Jag har aldrig använt den.
<Peyam> kom igen
<haffe> Tyvärr.
<Peyam> meh
<Peyam> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<larsemil> HeMan: i love you! miui var ju grymt! helt fantastiskt.
<haffe> Peyam: Fungerar openchrome?
<Peyam> vad e openchrome?
<haffe> Det är drivrutiner för din hårdvara.
<Peyam> dene installerad
<Peyam> nui installera jag dummy transitional package också
<haffe> Ifall det gör dig glad.
<Peyam> nej det vill inte installeras
<Peyam> nu har jag kabeln inne
<Peyam> och det händer ingenting
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<itmannen> Undrar varför ingen önskar mig välkommen
<larsemil> Philip5 har alltid haft en thing för johanbr
<itmannen> det är förmodligen ett script han kör
<larsemil>   http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=AAPL haha apple stock rate...
<itmannen> Idag har jag tankat bilen full och sen jobbat 2 timmar. Så nu är jag helt slut. Blir nog tidig kväll
<larsemil> haha jobbig dag
<[swe]jeppe> nån som kan lösa detta problemet
<[swe]jeppe>  W:Failed to fetch http://repository.spotify.com/dists/stable/InRelease  Unable to find expected entry 'non-free/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<[swe]jeppe> <[swe]jeppe> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<larsemil> jag har haft två kundmöten, programmerat en javascript app med konstiga libs, och sen gjort massa annat och nu städar jag
<larsemil> [swe]jeppe: du har skrivit fel i din apt/sources.list
<[swe]jeppe> asså ser du vad?
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe, sudo apt-get update -f
<larsemil> [swe]jeppe: nej jag ser ju inte din fil
<itmannen> larsemil,  Städar du i IRC ?
<itmannen> Jag är en ond människa. Nu har jag smugit in 10.04 LTS i min arbetsdator :)
<DanielSenat> :)
<[swe]jeppe> itmannen skrev som du skrev och fick detta
<[swe]jeppe> W: Misslyckades med att hämta http://repository.spotify.com/dists/stable/InRelease  Kunde inte hitta förväntad post "non-free/source/Sources" i Release-filen (Felaktig post i sources.list eller felformulerad fil)
<larsemil> du har skrivit fel
<DanielSenat> Du måste bocka av källkod i dina källor
<itmannen> Japp så är det nog
<DanielSenat> i updateringsprogrammet på inställningar, ska källkoden vara urkryssad!
<DanielSenat> Finns det någon open variant till spotify, den hackar så..
<DanielSenat> ?
<kodein> despotify?
<haffe> Tjena kodein.
<haffe> Har du flytt nu?
<DanielSenat> ja, men ärligt, bara en massa text..
<kodein> haffe: jag önskar
<DanielSenat> eller är despotify smidig?
<DanielSenat> Spellistor, sökfunktion, funkar det liknande?
<haffe> kodein: Har du kommit fram till vad styrelsen inte arrangerar?
<kodein> jag hade hoppats på att komma till nuccc-punkten
<kodein> haffe: nä, inte än
<kodein> haffe: vi diskuterar visst hur Lysator ska stavas nu.
<haffe> Ok?
<kodein> är det med VERSALER eller bara inledande versal?
<DanielSenat> Kan man se sina spellistor i despotify?
<[swe]jeppe> vilken källkod skall bockas av? oberoende (källkod) i övriga program
<[swe]jeppe> Groovshark
<larsemil> men det är nog inte det som är problemet.
<larsemil> [swe]jeppe: skriv i terminalen: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && grep spotify /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<larsemil> och sen ger du oss den raden du får upp
<[swe]jeppe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/702382/
<[swe]jeppe> hmm skulle vilja besitta dessa kunskaper ni har
<kodein> we could teach you, but we'd have to charge
<larsemil> [swe]jeppe: ser bra ut. fast ta bort den andra raden
<DanielSenat> öppna uppdateringshanterare, inställningar, så sen gå till övriga källor. Där ska finnas två olika källor för spotify
<[swe]jeppe> kodein teach me, make me your padawan
<DanielSenat> En av dem står det källkod bakom i parantes. den ska bockas av, så fick jag göra i alla fall...
<[swe]jeppe> avbockat skall köra en uppdatering
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Tjena! Hur går det för dig?
<DanielSenat> [swe]jeppe, :)
<kodein> tjenare moberg, hur är det fatt?
<kodein> var är din harpa? var är din hatt?
<[swe]jeppe> Och nu spelas det musik genom spotify
<kodein> bellman?
<[swe]jeppe> tack för hjälpen allihoppa
<Linda^> Hur kan jag få linux i VMware att visas i fullscreen? :o
<DanielSenat> :)
<[swe]jeppe> ingen som håller på med podcasts här va?
<kodein> jag lyssnar på dem
<kodein> jag har inga intressen värda att prata om med någon sorts regelbundenhet
<itmannen> Linda^,  Genom att välja helskärm i menyn :)
<[swe]jeppe> tänkte bara om nån visste vilka allternativ det fanns för linux när det gäller och göra podcasts
<Linda^> itmannen: Ameh, nej. VMware blir fullscreen, men inte min virtuella linux :<
<itmannen> Linda^,  Då har du fel upplösningen så klart
<Linda^> itmannen: how do I fix?
<kodein> audacity är ju ett bra ljudredigeringsprogram
<kodein> Linda^: det brukar finnas nåt som heter typ vmware tools. prova installera det
<itmannen> Linda^,  Översatt  till Svenska: Väl en annan upplösning din Linux
<itmannen> kodein,  Det är inget som hjälper
<haffe> kodein: Dags att fly?
<Linda^> itmannen: jo.. men hur? Installera om på nytt?
<kodein> itmannen: eh, jo. det brukar vara det som ger en möjlighet att on-the-fly byta upplösning vid ändring av fönsterstorlek (ex. vid fullskärmsläge)
<Linda^> jag minns inte att jag fick något val om upplösning när jag installerade :o
<kodein> haffe: jag vill ta och avslå proppen först
<itmannen> Linda^,  Nä men har du Linux en en vmWare ?
<Linda^> itmannen: Jag har linux i en vmware
<itmannen> Linda^,  Ok. Men då startar du bara din Linux och ändrar upplösningen som vanligt
<Linda^> itmannen: Du sa det.. Hur?
<Linda^> Jag har inget val där jag kan ändra.. Eller så vet jag inte var jag ändrar.
<Linda^> Help?
<[swe]jeppe> i din virtuella linux
<[swe]jeppe> *ditt
<Linda^> Jaha
<itmannen> Linda^,  I Systemet och bildskärmsupplösning
<Linda^> hm..
<[swe]jeppe> :-P
<Linda^> [swe]jeppe: Tack för idiotförklaringen. I needed it :P
<Linda^> TRodde jag skulle pilla i själva VMware :<
<itmannen> Pilla gör man på onsdagar och lördagar :D
<[swe]jeppe> hehe lungt bjuder på den. oroa dig inte är totalt ny på detta ja med. har terroriserat dessa människor ett tag nu
<Linda^> [swe]jeppe: Men jag pluggar det här :( Jag borde kunna :P Om två år är det jag som hjälper folk :P
<[swe]jeppe> skyll på att klockan är mycket ;-)
<itmannen> 21:22. Mycket ? :)
<itmannen> Linda^,  Det finns ingen som är fulllärd
<Linda^> I guess not
<Linda^> Jag behöver mjölkchoklad!
<itmannen> Linda^,  Är du gravid ?
 * itmannen Tycker Linda har ett konstigt nick
<Linda^> itmannen: :<
<Linda^> itmannen: varför är det konstigt?
<itmannen> Linda^,  Jag tänkte på den uppilen efter namnet
<Linda^> itmannen: Varför är den konstig??
<[swe]jeppe> möte imorgon va?
<itmannen> Linda^,  Varför du den efter ditt namn ?
<Linda^> itmannen: Ungefär varenda mening du har skrivit till mig har du antingen tappat bort ett ord, eller så har du skriver samma ord två gånger.. dvs en gång för mycket. Varför??
<Linda^> :p
<Linda^> skrivit*
<[swe]jeppe> frusen hur går det med spelet
<Linda^> now look what you made me do :<
<frusen> [swe]jeppe: rätt bra ;)
<frusen> köpte just ett ps3 så pillar med det istället :P
<itmannen> Linda^,  Nu fattar jag faktiskt inte vad du menar
<[swe]jeppe> frusen bra köp :-) älskar mitt ps3 bäst investerade pengar. passsa på att testa BF3 betan nu då
<Linda^> itmannen: Visst är det jobbigt? :)
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Inte speciellt :)
<Linda^> itmannen: Dude! :(
<itmannen> Den som sig i leken ger får leken tåla _D
<Linda^> itmannen: knepp :P
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Vad betyder det på Svenska ?
<Linda^> Inte vet väl jag
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Men det var du som skrev "knepp"
<Linda^> itmannen: Jahaaa.. Det betyder knäpp :( Med Linda-stavning!
<Linda^> Trodde du menade dina pilar
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Aha. SÃ¥ du har en egen ordbok :D
<Linda^> itmannen: Ibland
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Men jag förlåter dig pga min gränslösa godhet.
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Men erkänn att det är lite tufft med pilarna
<Linda^> Okej, det här är knas. Nu när jag maximerar irssi i den virtuella linux blir det fööör stort att jag måste skrolla ner för att komma åt där man skriver
<Linda^> allt är knas. Bara knas!
<Linda^> Eller oj, det är ju skrivbordet som är för stor för skärmen. Hur hände det här nurå
<kodein> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuUUUUUUUUU
<kodein> det här mötet borde fan ta slut nu.
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Du har valt för hög upplösning
<Linda^> Jo, jag förstod det
<Linda^> Meh.. Ändrade till samma upplösning som jag har i windows. Och då måste jag skrolla ÄNNU mer.
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Men varför kör du Linux i en VM
<Linda^> För att jag vill ha linux i min stationära också. Och jag vill inte göra mig av med windows riktigt än. Av diverse anledningar
<Linda^> Aha, nu funkar det!
<Linda^> Purfect!
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Men det går alldeles utmärkt att dom sida vid sida och välja vid uppstart
<[swe]jeppe> duel boota då linda
<[swe]jeppe> hur tvångs avslutar man ett program? minecraft crasha
<Linda^> Jag vet, men jag vill prova på lite olika linuxdistar..
<Linda^> plus att vi får virtuella maskiner från skolan.. så när jag ändå har vmware installerat, så kan jag lika gärna köra in ett os i det också.
<[swe]jeppe> ganska logiskt
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe <<  Systemövervakaren>Processer>stoppa process
<Linda^> utöver den virtuella maskinen vi får från skolan
<[swe]jeppe> itmannen tack, finns det inga kortkommandon?
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe <<  Inte vad jag vet. Men det kanske det gör.
<Linda^> på min bärbara har jag bara ubuntu.. inte nå vmware eller så. Endast en clean ubuntu.
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Duktig kicka. Vilken version då ?
<Linda^> itmannen: i bärbara? 10.10
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  En ung kvinna som går tillbaka till stenåldern :)
<Linda^> itmannen: Vadå, för att jag inte använder 11:04?
<Linda^> som jag inte ens kan använda i min bärbara
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Nä 11.10 är det som gäller nu
<Linda^> itmannen: tror inte att jag kommer kunna använda den heller
<Linda^> men vem vet.
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Klart du kan
<Linda^> Varför är det så klart?
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  11.04 och 11.10 ska gå hur bra som helst att installera i vilka skruttdatorer som helst
<itmannen> Detta av egen erfarenhet
<Linda^> itmannen: Ja att installera var det inget problem
<Linda^> men att starta.. och använda!
<Linda^> Där kan vi snacka.
<itmannen> Men är dom för gamla så kanske man måste välja 2D
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  ?
<Linda^> itmannen: ?
<Linda^> jag köpte min dator för mindre än ett halvår sedan
<Linda^> visserligen bland det billigaste jag kunde hitta, men ändå
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Jag vad menar du med att starta
<Linda^> jag startar.. det funkar i ett par sekunder. SEn fryses allt. Och jag kan inte göra något annat än att stänga av datorn med powerknappen
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Köpte du datorn för 6 månader sen så kan du köra 11.10 fullt ut
<Linda^> itmannen: dude. Kom hit och installera och testa..! Jag lovar att jag bjuder på middag om du lyckas.
<Linda^> nä okej inte middag. Men fika.
<Linda^> <- fattig :<
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Men allvarligt. Jag kör just nu en 11.10 i en 6 år gammal laptop utan problem. Med fullt stöd för Unity
<Linda^> itmannen: Jaha och?
<Linda^> Kom och fixa säger jag.
<Linda^> Om du nu är så säker på din sak
<Linda^> Jag har provat flera gånger
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Ok. Jag misstror dig absolut inte. Jag är bara förbryllad
<Linda^> Dåså! :(
<Linda^> Är väl något med grafikkortet som gör att den inte pallar
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Visst kan grafiken spöka. Men i ditt fall tvivlar jag faktiskt.
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Är det en 64-bitars dator ?
<Linda^> itmannen: nej
<Linda^> vänta, du ska få se vad det är för nån
<itmannen> Ok
<Linda^> http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/141978-asus_eee_pc_1001px-whi013x-atom_n450-1gb-160gb-10.1_led-win_xp-vit_demo
<Linda^> där har du
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Har läst lite här:http://ark.intel.com/products/42503/Intel-Atom-Processor-N450-%28512K-Cache-1_66-GHz%29. Och nog ser det ut som det är en 64
<Linda^> hm..
<Linda^> hur kollar jag enklast i den bärbara vad det är?
<haffe> Vad vad är?
<Kurdistan> :) glad man blev. ytterligare en dag med er. innan man får tacka för sig ett tag.
<Linda^> om det är 32 eller 64
<itmannen> Dom anger nämligen detta : Intel® 64 Architecture
<Kurdistan> :) njut av min närvaro idag
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Nämligen i specen för din processor
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Vi njuter. Men du har varit osynlig
<Linda^> itmannen: Jo men hur kan jag bekräfta detta genom att ta en titt i datorn?
<Linda^> eller ja.. i eh.. systemet?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: osynlig? kolla på forumet. man ser nästan bara mitt nick. :)
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Systeminformationen
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Jag trodde du menade här
<Linda^> itmannen: som jag hittar?
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  I system>systeminformation
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Eller så installerar du hardinfo via synaptic och kör det via termiinalen
<Linda^> itmannen: jag har inget som heter systeminformation
<itmannen> Då får du en fullständig översikt av vad du har i din dator
<Linda^> okej..  hm
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Möjligen kan det heta något annat i 10-10: Program>Systemverktyg>sen ser du nog
<itmannen> System profiler
<niklaswe> Linda^: om du vill veta om din processor cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Linda^> och här installerar jag hardinfo som itmannen tipsade om
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Har5dinfo är bra får du får du en fullständig grafisk översikt på allt
<Linda^> jag såg det
<Linda^> ska bara navigera rätt också
<Linda^> itmannen: om vi kör med hardinfo. vart tusan står det om det är 32 eller 64?
<niklaswe> jo, om jag vill ha något sånt använder jag lshw -html
<Kurdistan> niklaswe: +1
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Det borde finnas under Devices>Processor
<Linda^> itmannen: och där står inget om varken 32 eller 64
<Kurdistan> Linda^: kan du testa systemövervakaren i ubuntu?
<Kurdistan> någonstans där bör finnas information
<Kurdistan> om jag inte glömt helt
<Linda^> vad heter den på engelska?
<Linda^> system monitor?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: låter logiskt.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Linda^> Kurdistan: hittade inget vettigt där heller
<Kurdistan> Linda^: fann du inget med lshw?
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Men vad står det vid Processor Name ?
<Linda^> Kurdistan: nej, det har jag inte testat..
<Linda^> itmannen: är vi i hardinfo nu? Herregud, ni skickar runt mig hit och dit :(
<Kurdistan> Linda^: hardinfo är grafiskgränsnitt
<Kurdistan> du slipper terminalen
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Jag vet. Jag undrade var där jag skulle titta.. och jag hittade inget
<Kurdistan> dock orkar du inte installera något kör lshw
<Linda^> nu kollar jag system monitor
<Linda^> men hittar inget där heller
<Linda^> eller så tittar jag inte på rätt ställe
<itmannen> Men egentligen spelar dett ingen roll. Jag tror de är en 64 du har enligt specen från tillverkaren. Ta hem en 11.04 amd och testa
<Kurdistan> Linda^: kolla på summary
<niklaswe> Linda^: öppna terminalen och kör cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Kurdistan> computer -> processor
<Linda^> niklaswe: Jag har gjort det. men det är så mycket.. jag vet inte exakt vilekn rad ajg ska titta på :o
<niklaswe> <-- trött dags för sängen kanske.
<niklaswe> Linda^: klistra in det i pastebin och skicka länken här
<itmannen> Gör det enkelt för er. Sätt i en 64-bitarsskiva och prova
<niklaswe> ja det är också en variant. den kommer säga bu eller bä
 * itmannen Kastar in en 11.04 64
<Linda^> niklaswe: hang on
<itmannen> niklaswe <<  Just det :)
<Linda^> niklaswe: http://pastebin.com/V2KqJChV
<niklaswe> Linda^: du har 64-bitars
<Linda^> niklaswe: :< Varför har jag fått för mig att det är en 32bitars?
<Linda^> var i informationen hittar du det? lär mig!
<niklaswe> Linda^: clflush size
<Linda^> se.. sånt random ord :(
<Linda^> Så ni tänker alltså, att om jag installerar 11,04 64bitars.. så ska det funka utan några som helst problem?
 * itmannen Funderar på vad han skrev från början om 64 :)
<Linda^> sluta fundera itmannen
<Linda^> det är inte bra
<Linda^> JAG SKULLE KUNNA Testa.. för din skull :<
<Linda^> Bara för din skull itmannen
<Linda^> För du göra såna fina pilar mot mitt nick :P
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Garantier kan man aldrig ge ovasett vad det gäller i livet
<Linda^> Haha
<Linda^> :<
<itmannen> :D
<niklaswe> men nu ska jag sova så man orkar jobba imorgon bye
<Linda^> Tack för hjälpen!
<Linda^> godnatt :P
<niklaswe> varsågod Linda^.
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Gå och lägg dig så du orkar plugga
<Linda^> nej
<Linda^> här ska lekas med kickstartfil först
<itmannen> ok. Lek på du :)
<Linda^> :)
<Kurdistan> Linda^: ja 64-bits ubuntu ska inte vara några problem för dig.
<Kurdistan> du har ju hårdvaran för det
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Får testa. när jag sparat undan filerna jag har på datorn
<Kurdistan> tur för dig verkar även senaste flash komma i riktig 64-bitars variant
<Linda^> flash komma?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: har burken mycket ram så kan det vara bra tips också
<Linda^> vadå komma?
<Kurdistan> flash spelare
<Linda^> oj
<Linda^> nu förstod jag din mening
<Linda^> kanske borde sova ädå
<Linda^> ändå*
<Kurdistan> minns ej om buntu har pae kernel men det skulle vara bra för de med mer än 4 gb ram
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Om du kör 64 så behöves inga PAE
<itmannen> Men om man har 11.04 går det bra att lägga till
<Kurdistan> itmannen: personligen så har jag "klen" burk på 2 gb ram
<Kurdistan> så jag vet inte vad vinsten för mig blir med 64-bitars.
<Kurdistan> jag har rullande utgåva. jag :) vill ogärna formatera den.
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Ingen vinst allas tror jag
<Kurdistan> kan bli aktuellt för mig när stödjet för 32-bitar avtar
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Formatera är ett livsserium :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ju för dig kanske. :P
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<   Rätt så. Men jag har 3 hd extra i datorn med allt "viktigt"  på. Och så kör jag aptoncd regelbundet
<Kurdistan> itmannen: okej. vi gör ju olika saker framför burken.
<Kurdistan> jag tillbringar merparten av tiden med studier
<Kurdistan> läser nyheter och ideologiska/filosofiska tänkares verk/artiklar.
<Kurdistan> sedan :) blir det hel del sport
<Kurdistan> fotboll
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Jo det gör vi nog. Det är bra att du studerar. Det är jag för gammal för att göra.
<Kurdistan> :) och IT blir det linux för hela slanten
<Kurdistan> itmannen: man är aldrig gammal för studera.
<Linda^> Jag är för gammal :<
<itmannen> Sport är slöseri med tid och energi :)
<Kurdistan> för mig är studera inte endast det som involverar skola/universitet
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  :D
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Ok. Vad studerar du annars så. Mänsklighetens moraliska förfall ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: menar du det som inte involverar mina univ. studier?
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Ja du skrev att det inte bara var på skolor du studerade
<Kurdistan> itmannen: hel del vänster ideologiska tänkare.
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Stalin ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) var det den enda du kom på?
<Kurdistan> nej jag har aldrig varit förtjust av socialistiska statstankar.
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Nädå det var bara ett av flera förslag
<Kurdistan> då det enligt mig inte har så vidare med den socialistiska paradigman o göra med.
<Kurdistan> sedan läser jag lite "liberala"/högertänkare
<Kurdistan> för hålla mig uppdaterad vad :) dessa filur tänker och tycker
<itmannen> Jag tror det är bäst att vi lägger ned höger/vänster diskussioner åt därvid avsedda forum :)
<Linda^> haha
<Kurdistan> ayn rand liberalismen moder usa
<Kurdistan> har man läst en del
<Kurdistan> :) ur ideologisk hållning är hon dårfink
<Kurdistan> dock en del filosofiska aspekter i hennes böcker är tilltalande
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) okej.
<itmannen> Nu ska en gammal utarbetad man kräla till sovplatsen som hustrun gjort iordning i ett hörn i sovrummet
<itmannen> Ha de gott folket
<Kurdistan> itmannen: sov gott äldre farbror.
<Kurdistan> vet ej när vi syns här på kanalen
<itmannen> :) Ska bara sätta
<Kurdistan> dock kan jag titta in i forumet via skolans datorer
<itmannen> rullatorn på laddning
<itmannen> Ska du bort ?
<itmannen> Inte för det angår mig ett dyft
<Kurdistan> itmannen där :) drog farbror gamling
<Kurdistan> Linda^: löste det sig för dig?
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Vad för något?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :) om du greppat diverse linux kommandon för få info om din hårdvara
<Linda^> nope, sånt sätter sig inte :<
<Kurdistan> Linda^: varför kör du inte då kubuntu
<Kurdistan> eller kde
<Linda^> kde är bajsfult
<Kurdistan> kde dist
<Linda^> brb
<Kurdistan> Linda^: då är hardinfo bra verktyg.
<Linda^> sådär
<Linda^> tillbaka
<Linda^> men varför ska jag köra kubuntu?
<antii> kör gnome
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :) du vet att kubuntu inte är den enda kde baserad dist?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: kde är för mig kraftfullaste DE därute.
<Kurdistan> början kan det vara lite bökigt
<Kurdistan> man vänjer sig dock snabbt
<Linda^> jag tycker kde är jättefult och drygt och blä
<Linda^> jag är nöjd med gnome
<Kurdistan> lätt att konfigurera efter eget tycke
<Linda^> jag kanske ger den en ärlig chans nån gång
<Kurdistan> Linda^: du kör med gnome 2 och unity.
<Kurdistan> :P
<Linda^> tror jag kan välja KDE när jag startar min virtuella CentOS
<Linda^> bara därför ska jag logga ut och kolla nu
<Kurdistan> Linda^: varför behöver du logga
<Kurdistan> ut för testa något som du kör virtuellt
<Kurdistan> ?
<Kurdistan> :)
<madbear> Linda^: bajsful? :(
<madbear> min e ball Linda^
<madbear> http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/bajsful.png
<realubot> Så det är här ni är.
<Kurdistan> madbear: kör du slackware.
<Linda^> lala
<Linda^> madbear: SOV
<Kurdistan> trodde :P det inte fanns några slackware användare kvar
<Linda^> Kurdistan: logga ut från gnome?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: jag förstår fortfarande inte varför du ens behöver logga ut för köra något virtuellt
<Linda^> men va?
<madbear> Kurdistan: japp
<Linda^> jag vet inget annat sätt
<madbear> varför inte Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :) du skrev tidigare att du skulle logga ut.
<madbear> alltså varför skulle slackware vara dött
<madbear> lever mer än aldrig
<madbear> 13.37 kom ju nyss
<Linda^> Ja? Jag loggade ur och loggade in igen med KDE miljön
<madbear> "nyss"
<Kurdistan> madbear: :) jag tycker det är coolt med användare som följer strömmen.
<madbear> nu hänger jag inte med
<Kurdistan> madbear: vilken version av kde?
<Kurdistan> *som inte följer strömmen
<madbear> en som funkar
<madbear> :D
<Kurdistan> madbear: haha vilket :P dåligt svar.
<Linda^> förklara för mig Kurdistan
<Linda^> hur ska jag göra?
<Linda^> för att ta fram KDEmiljön..
<Linda^> utan att logga ut.
<Kurdistan> Linda^: jaha du kör med två st desktop.
<Linda^> ööh..
<Kurdistan> säg så, istället för säga virtuellt.
<Linda^> Säga hur?
<Linda^> madbear: vad menar han?
<madbear> Kurdistan: 4.4.3 ser jag nu
<Kurdistan> Linda^: du kanske bäst ska lägga dig.
<Linda^> nej
<madbear> har inte brytt mig om version
<Linda^> förklara så jag förstår istället
<madbear> så länge den inte kraschar som den gjorde tidigare så låter jag det här vara
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :) du verkar vara mer trög idag än vanligt.
<madbear> vågar inte försöka på en uppgradering av nåt
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Tack!
<Kurdistan> när du kör två desktop så kör du inte den ena virtuellt
<Linda^> det enda jag inte kör virtuellt är widnows
<Linda^> på min stationära
<Linda^> där jag sitter nu
<Linda^> CentOS kör jag virtuellt.. på min stationära, där jag sitter nu
<Kurdistan> vmware player och virtualbox installation blir virtuellt
<Kurdistan> :) förstår Linda^ ?
<Linda^> jag var inloggad med GNOMEmiljön.. och för att använda KDE måste jag först logga ut och sen logga in med kde
<Linda^> Jag vet?
<Linda^> men jag skulle ju testa KDE
<Kurdistan> Linda^: människa du har bara bytt DE (Desktop).
<Kurdistan> du kör ju fortfarande inte virtuellt
<Linda^> Ja? DesktopMILJÖ!
<Linda^> Jo
<Linda^> jag kör virtuellt
<Linda^> gosh!
<Kurdistan> jag ger upp
<Kurdistan> :) syriansk envishet
<Linda^> Dude
<Linda^> don't go there
<Kurdistan> :P
<Linda^> hur satan skulle det INTE vara virtuellt.. när jag har hela skiten isntallerad i vmware?
<Linda^> förklar för mig då, du som kan!
<realubot> Linda^: Är du från Syrien?
<Linda^> realubot: Nej
<realubot> Linda^: Tur för dig.
<Linda^> jaså?
<realubot> Linda^: Ja. I Syrien bråkar dom.
<Kurdistan> realubot: syrian och syrier är inte samma sak
<realubot> Vad är en syrian?
<Linda^> realubot: Kanske du kan svara på min fråga.. Kurdistan verkar inte kunna :<
<Kurdistan> syrianer är kristen minoritet i mellanöstern
<realubot> Linda^: Vad är din fråga då?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jaha. Där ser man.
<Kurdistan> Linda^: säg det från början att du kör vmware
<Linda^> realubot: Jag skulle testa KDE istälelt för GNOME. Jag loggar ut. Och loggar in igen med KDE, och han undrar vrför
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Eh... Jag gjorde det?
<Kurdistan> jag förklara just :P trögis attvad som gäller när man kör virtualbox och vmware
<Linda^> har skrivit kanske tusen gånger bara idag att jag kör linux virtuellt på den här datorn
<Linda^> bara ikväll
<realubot> Linda^: Ja? Det spelar ju ingen roll om du är inloggad i guesten eller hosten om du ska byta skrivbordsmiljö?
<Linda^> realubot: Men jag frågar hur man gör. Så hur gör man?
<Kurdistan> realubot: en del syrianer tror att dem är de som har band till det gamla assyriska folket
<Linda^> han ba "du behöver inte logga ut"
<realubot> Du måste ju logga ut och in för att byta DE. Oavsett om det är en host eller en guest vi snackar om.
<Kurdistan> vilket har fått dagens assyrier/de som kallar sig assyrier bli förbannade.
<Linda^> realubot: Och jag gjorde det! Och han undrar varför!
<realubot> Linda^: Du loggar ju ut från menyn i operativsystemet?
<Kurdistan> så det är både historiska skillnader och religiösa tolkningar som egentligen skiljer assyrier-syrianer
<Linda^> realubot: Jag vet hur jag gör. som sagt. Jag gjorde så. Och han frågade varför jag gjorde så. Han menar på att det inte behövs!
<Linda^> omg! Ni gör mig galen :( som en madbear !
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :) hur skulle jag veta att du kör vmware
<Kurdistan> med logga ut trodde jag du menade härifrån
<Kurdistan> :P segis
<Kurdistan> det var därför jag reagerade
<Linda^> Kurdistan: jag har skrivit det fem miljoner gånger bara ikväll. Sen fungerar det väl på samma sätt vare sig jag kör virtuellt eller ej? :o
<Linda^> jag loggar ju itne ut från ircen, då jag screenar :o
<Linda^> om det är det du menar med "härifrån"
<Kurdistan> Linda^: det var ju det jag trodde människa.
<Kurdistan> därför tyckte jag det var lustigt
<Linda^> Då är det du som inte förstår mig! Du som ska sova >_<
<realubot> Linda^: Jaha. När du loggar ut kommer du ju till en desktop manager (Gnome Desktop Manager (GDM) i Ubuntu). Det är ju dekstop-managern som startar upp skrivbordet.
<Linda^> Jalla bums i säng!
<Kurdistan> Linda^: jag ska faktiskt snart till sängs.
<Kurdistan> har pm-handledarmöte
<Linda^> realubot: nvm! han trodde jag snackade om irssi
<Linda^> men jag pallar inte KDE! så ska byta till gnome igen
<Linda^> brb
<realubot> Linda^: Så jag tror inte det går att byta skrivbordesmiljö utan att först lämna den andra. Det är om du kör flera X då kanske...
<realubot> Du kanske förklarade dåligt för Kurdistan ?
<Linda^> sär.. mycket bättre!
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) säg inte så Linda^ blir ledsen.
<Linda^> realubot: Nä.. Jag skrev bara att jag ska logga ut och logga in igen med KDE. Och han trodde jag menade logga ut från irssi :oooo
<Linda^> han tog för givet!
<Linda^> o ba "OMG DU BEHÖVER INTE OMG OMG" :<
<Linda^> jag behöver frisk luft tror jag
<Linda^> promenad någon?
<realubot> Linda^: Det hade du ju fått göra om du kört Irssi i systemet du loggade ut från men nu körde du ju Irssi i hosten och loggade ut ur guesten.
<realubot> Eller du kanske kör Irssi i Screen på en server?
<Linda^> jag detatchade, och attachade igen när jag bytte skrivbordsmiljö
<realubot> Linda^: Där ser man.
<Linda^> kör ingen irc i hostdatorn
<realubot> Nehe.
<Linda^> jag sshar till nån burk nånstans i detta land
<Linda^> nån server heter det kanske
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Det är smidigt.
<Linda^> jao
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :) vart bor du?
<Linda^> realubot: Är du grym på att skapa kickstartfiler?
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Hemligt :<
<realubot> Siri
<Linda^> va
<Kurdistan> Linda^: hur ska vi då promenera? matrix fasoner? :P
<Philip5> Linda^: är du blyg och hemlig nu?!?! det brukar du ju inte vara mot mig ;)
<Linda^> Philip5: seriously..
<Linda^> lägg ner det bara
<Linda^> get over yourself
<Philip5> :P
<frusen> varför skulle man vilja köpa spel i en lokal butik om man kan tanka hem spelen från playstation store?
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Hah. tror inte att vi är grannar direkt
<Kurdistan> Linda^: ju då. :P dina farföräldrar
<Kurdistan> :P kommer från samma områden/mark som mina
<Kurdistan> så vi är allt grannar
<Kurdistan> :P
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Turabdin?
<Kurdistan> turabdin :P vet du vart det ligger?
<realubot> Linda^: Jag har aldrig skapat en kickstartfil. Det är något Red Hat-grejs?
<Linda^> Turkiet?
<Linda^> realubot: Ja
<Kurdistan> :) vart i det så kallade "landet" turkiet?
<Linda^> huh?
<Linda^> skulle inte turkiet vara ett land?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :P kör du RPM?
<Linda^> men dude, nu håller vi oss till ett ämne innan du blir förvirrad igen
<Kurdistan> Linda^: ju då. visst är turkiet 1 erkänd republik
<Kurdistan> dock är land och en befintlig nationalstat ej synonyma ord
<Linda^> Turabdin ligger i Turkiet
<Linda^> mina päron är från nån by däromkring.
<Linda^> sydöstra tror jag bestämt det ligger
<Kurdistan> Linda^: ju jag vet. det ligger i Merdin/mardin.
<Kurdistan> det är :) kurdisk stad
<realubot> Linda^: Varför heter du Linda^ då? Det är ju ett typ svenskt namn?
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) vad har hennes namn med svenkthet göra?
<Linda^> realubot: Säger du så till amerikaner också?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Linda^ är väl inget turiskt/kurdiskt namn?
<Linda^> "det är ju typ ett svenskt namn"
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) hon kanske inte ens heter Linda^.
<Linda^> realubot: Jag är varken kurd eller turk
<Kurdistan> realubot: Linda^ är kristen syrian.
<Kurdistan> ej kurd
<Kurdistan> eller turk
<Linda^> Correct. Jag heter inte Linda^ .. Jag heter Linda
<realubot> Linda^: Vad är du då?
<Kurdistan> realubot: 100 ggr hon är syrian
<Linda^> realubot: 00:14:07 ( Kurdistan) realubot: Linda^ är kristen syrian.
<realubot> Linda^: Och varfö rär du inte kurd/turk?
<realubot> Jaha.
<Linda^> För att du ska ha något att vara förvirrad över
<realubot> Ja. Det blev rörigt det här.
<Kurdistan> kurder och syrianer har dock en väldigt lång historisk kontakt
<Linda^> Jag har aldrig fattat det här med kurder
<Kurdistan> då dem båda är gamla folkgrupper från mesopotamien
<Linda^> är ni kristna eller ej?
<realubot> Ni kanske är släkt?
<Linda^> jag vet en kurdfamilj.. som är kristen. Fast dom pratar syrianska
<Linda^> eller så är dom inte kurder
<Kurdistan> Linda^: vi kurder är från början zerdestier.
<Linda^> eller vänta. Dom pratar kurdiska, men är syrianer
<Linda^> så var det!
<Linda^> herregud. Syrianer kan ju fan itne hålla sig till sitt språk
<Kurdistan> majoriteten av kurder som blivit muslimer, kristna eller judar har blivit det genom korstågen.
<Kurdistan> sedan finns de självklart som bytt religion
<Linda^> Vad är du?
<Linda^> muslim, kristen eller jude?
<realubot> Vad var dom innan dom blev judar/kristna/muslimer då?
<Linda^> eller ja.. vad är din släkt?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :) inget
<Linda^> Kurdistan: vad är din släkt?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: min släkt är "muslimer".
<Linda^> Okej
<realubot> Linda^: Hur trivs du i Sverige då?
<Linda^> realubot: Haha. Jag är fan född och uppvuxen här. Hur trivs DU här?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: dock har vi alltid i vår familj och släkt satt vår kurdiska identitet förstahand
<realubot> Linda^: Det var ju inget svar på min fråga.
<Linda^> realubot: Men det var en jävla udda fråga.
<Kurdistan> mer än någon religion vårt folk tagit till sig eller blivit påtvingade
<Linda^> jag har aldrig bott nån annanstans
<Linda^> än just Sverige
<realubot> Linda^: Du är duktig på svenska.
<realubot> Du lär dig fort.
<Linda^> realubot: Well. Born and raised..
<Linda^> dude.
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :P du kommer nog från södertälje
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Nog inte.
<Linda^> Man skulle kunna tro det, med alla präster i släkten
<Kurdistan> Linda^: jag har aldrig träffat en tjej från "våra" områden som kör linux
<Kurdistan> om jag då inte personligen lyckats övertala
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Haha
<Linda^> Alltså. Du ska höra min kusin.. I vår släkt är ingen nörd.. utom min kusin. Och han är typ.. äh, ett barn i jämförelse med mig iaf. Han sa till mig "Jag är faktiskt imponerad. Du tillhör det kvinnliga släktet, och du tillhör en liten äldre generation... och du är mer nörd än mig"
<Linda^> typ.
<Linda^> mina jämngamla kusiner tittar på en dator o typ.. "vad gör man?"
<Linda^> okej kanske inte riktigt.. men det är fan inte långt ifrån.
<Kurdistan> Linda^: jag har hel del vänner som är syrianer.
<Kurdistan> Linda^: coolt. :)
<Linda^> Det är mig eller honom dom ringer om dom behöver hjälp
<Kurdistan> själv är man familjen/släktens påtvingade burk-nörd
<Kurdistan> Linda^: dock har jag slutat ge windows support. :)
<Kurdistan> :P så dem är sura en del
<Kurdistan> säger att jag kört linux nu något år
<Linda^> hörrni, kan man byta ikon på saker och ting? Jag installerade chromium, men den har ingen ikon framför.. Kan jag lägga dit en tro?
<Kurdistan> jag glömt windows
<coobra> Linda^: ja
<Kurdistan> Linda^: jadå. är det skrivbordsgenväg-ikon.
<Linda^> panelgenvägsikon tänkte jag mig
<Linda^> men det kanske inte är nån skillnad
<Kurdistan> Linda^: har du provat högerklicka
<Kurdistan> sedan egenskaper
<Kurdistan> borde komma upp något
<Kurdistan> med kde :) är det busenkelt
<Kurdistan> Philip5: skulle vara stolt. :)
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Ja, jag har högerklickat
<Linda^> själva genvägen ser ut som en textfil när jag sätter den på skrivbordet
<Kurdistan> Linda^: ja du kan via gedit
<Kurdistan> redigera textfilen
<Linda^> aha, select custom icon
<Linda^> hittade jag
<Kurdistan> Linda^: bingo.
<realubot> Jag måste koppla in musen så det går att surfa normalt.
<Kurdistan> annars kan man med gedit redigera "textfilen" så ikon-sökvägen pekar mot den ikon du vill använda.
<Linda^> måste ju skaffa mig en ikon först
<Kurdistan> Linda^: låter bra. :P
<Kurdistan> Linda^: har chromium/chrome alltid saknat ikon
<Kurdistan> eller var det bara nu?
<Linda^> bara nu
<Linda^> när jag isntallerade till centos
<Kurdistan> annars brukar hel del ikoner finnas i ens /home partition
<Kurdistan> Linda^: om du sparar dina bokmärken på säker plats.
<Kurdistan> Linda^: kör: locate chromium
<Kurdistan> då bör du få träff om vart du kan finna ikoner
<Linda^> äh, nu har fan något galet hänt
<Linda^> gah!!
<realubot> Linda^: whereis chromium-browser
<Kurdistan> /home/dittanvändarnamn/.kde4/share/icons/
<Kurdistan> brukar hel del finnas
<Kurdistan> Linda^: lyssna inte på realubot. han yrar som vanligt. :P
<Linda^> bajsgrej
<Linda^> jag får hålla mig till firefox
<Kurdistan> Linda^: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256/apps/chromium-browser.png
<Linda^> Kurdistan: alltså..
<Linda^> skitsamma
<Linda^> det funkar inte
<Linda^> jag kan inte ens starta chromium längre
<realubot> Det heter ju inte chromium utan chromium-browser
<Kurdistan> Linda^: ta bort chromium mappen i din hemma mapp
<realubot> Linda^: Kör i Terminalen chromium-browser &
<Kurdistan> det brukar göra jobbet
<Linda^> realubot: command not found
<Linda^> Kurdistan: finns ingen sådan mapp där
<Kurdistan> Linda^: ju då.
<realubot> Linda^: apt-cache policy chromium-browser
<Kurdistan> har du kollat .config?
<realubot> Linda^: Är chromium-browser installerat?
<Linda^> realubot: apt funkar nog inte i centos :o
<Linda^> men jag installerade ju
<realubot> Linda^: Jaha.
<Linda^> jag installerar om igen
<realubot> Jag vet väl inte att du kör CentOS.
<Linda^> nä, ni har inte koll på vad jag ksriver :(
<Linda^> ni bryr er inte om mig
<Linda^> :'/
<Linda^> :'(
<Kurdistan> /home/användarnamn/.config/chromium
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :) du är en envis syrian.
<Linda^> yes.. varför sa du inte att det var en hemlig mapp :<
<Linda^> vad gör jag där?
<realubot> Linda^: find -iname '*chromium*'
<Kurdistan> Linda^: jag antog att du skulle förstå.
<Linda^> nej, jag är noob
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :) det du inte ser normalt i din home-partition är dolda mappar
<Kurdistan> så inte noobar tar bort något dem inte bör :P
<Linda^> jag vet vad en dold mapp är
<Linda^> men jag visste inte att det var en dold mapp jag letade efter
<realubot> Linda^: När du är klar med din utb. så får du inte skylla på att du är noob mer.
<Kurdistan> realubot: +1
<Kurdistan> haha
<realubot> Linda^: när du söker jobb så måste du säga att du är jätterfaren.
<Kurdistan> Linda^: du pluggar något inom IT va?
<Linda^> realubot: Nej, när jag är klar är det jag som hjälper dig ska du se
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Ja.. Har precis börjat andra kursen
<Kurdistan> Linda^: nice.
<Kurdistan> :) jag är självlärd
<Kurdistan> haha
<realubot> Linda^: Mhm. Maybe baby.
<realubot> Linda^: Jag sysslar bara med självstudier på deltid här hemma.
<Kurdistan> Linda^: realubot funderar också på plugga it relaterad.
<realubot> Då lär man sig inte lika mycket som om man går kurser på en utbildning.
<Linda^> jeesus christ. Den här jävla chromium!
<frusen> Linda^: chromium äg
<Kurdistan> Linda^: hur kom du kontakt med CentOS? Det är ju inte precis vanligaste Linux disten därute.
<Linda^> [6476:6476:3731766675:ERROR:CONSOLE(6472)] "Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property 'can_uninstall' of undefined", source: chrome://newtab/ (6472)
<Linda^> ...
<realubot> Linda^: Avinstallera och installer igen då med purge eller vad CentOS har för att ta bort konfigurationsfiler.
<Linda^> hur avinstallerar jag?
<Linda^> hilfeee
<Linda^> blir tokig
<Linda^> jag brukar inte använda terminalen
<Linda^> jag vet.. shame on me
<Kurdistan> realubot: hon tog bort konfigurationsfiler
<realubot> Linda^: Vad använder CentOS för pakethanterare?
<Linda^> yum? eller va?
<CasperN> centos är iof en av de populäraste linuxdistar som finns just nu
<realubot> yum
<Linda^> mio och yumyum
<Kurdistan> CasperN: med all rätt. det är ju ändå baserad på RHEL.
<Kurdistan> rock solid
<Kurdistan> realubot: hon kör nog mest yumex.
<Linda^> "hon kör nog mest.."
<Linda^> jag kör yum!
<Kurdistan> Linda^: då kör du ju från terminalen. :P
<Linda^> alltså, jag är ju inte heeeelt blåst! Jag är bara inte så van vid termianlen
<Linda^> jag har installerat saker.. inte avinstallerat med termianlen
<Linda^> eftersom... tada!! Jag har inte behövt avinstallera något hittills
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :) kan du installera
<Kurdistan> bör du kunna avinstallera
<Kurdistan> :P
<Linda^> uninstall funkade inte
<Kurdistan> yum remove lind
<Kurdistan> a
<Kurdistan> :P
<realubot> Linda^: Jag tror det är yum remove <package>
<Kurdistan> ett exempel
<CasperN> använd ett gui istället :D
<Kurdistan> CasperN: ja, hon vill inte köra yumex.
<Kurdistan> yumex är sedan jämfört med synaptic gräsligt fult
<CasperN> packagekit då?
<Kurdistan> men verkar vara mer konfig.
<realubot> Linda^: Och så går du väl ta bort chromium-katalogen med: rm -r /path/to/chromium
<realubot> i din Hemkatalog.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :) jag kör underbar rpm dist.
<Kurdistan> som kör synaptic och apt
<Kurdistan> haha
<Kurdistan> :P
<realubot> Linda^: http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/yum/
<Kurdistan> realubot: varför lär du inte dig rpm
<Kurdistan> det finns större arbetsmöjligheter inom rpm
<Kurdistan> redhat typ
<Kurdistan> än ubuntu
<Kurdistan> :) ubuntu kan vara din hobby-dist
<Kurdistan> medan rhel/centos kan vara din arbetsdist
<Kurdistan> :) en från lubuntu devs gör så
<Kurdistan> hmm läste något intressant
<Kurdistan> photoshop ska tydligen börja köra molnis
<Kurdistan> vilket innebär de som kört med argumentet anledningen jag inte kör linux
<Kurdistan> photoshop finns inte
<Kurdistan> snart kommer inte fungerish
<Kurdistan> :)
<gusnan> Kurdistan, Och du tror seriöst att dom inte hittar andra anledningar då?
<Kurdistan> gusnan: :) ju, microsoft office dyngan. men det körs ju delvis via molnet.
<Kurdistan> gusnan: spel finns ju förstått också, men där börjar de förbättras inom linux.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja. Jag kanske gör det. Men rpm eller deb. Det är väl typ samma sak...
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Och för att svara på frågan. Skolan fick in mig på CentOS
<Linda^> Labbarna vi kör är i centos
<Kurdistan> Linda^: coolt.
<Kurdistan> realubot: sant.
<Kurdistan> vad heter formatmallar på engelska?
<Kurdistan> templates?
<Kurdistan> nu blir det säng
<Kurdistan> ha det bäst
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-05
<haffe> Hallå.
<itmannen> Godmorgon grymma värld
<kodein> haffe: nano nano
<haffe> kodein: Flydde du hem till slut?
<kodein> jo, jag sa ju det
<haffe> Hände det något mer, eller gav du upp till slut?
<kodein> jag for hem när jag sa "nu går jag" runt 21:50, så jag har ingen aning om vad som hände efter det. då pratades det fortfarande stadgeändringar. eller hur man stavar föreningsnamnet, eller nåt annat tradigt
<phnom> Morrn
<Barre> morrn morrn
<niklaswe> god morgon
<amelia> morrn!
<niklaswe> läget såhär på morgonen amelia ?
<coobra> morn
<amelia> niklaswe: jodå, träningsvärk++ själv?
<niklaswe> hehe ^^ är drygt.. dock känner man ju sig rätt duktig efter :) jodå det ärbara bra trött som en gnu dock
<amelia> jo, så är det ju faktiskt. just nu känns det dock sådär att jag bokat in tid med en PT ikväll.. inte särskillt lockande faktiskt.
<nighter> Är lite nybörjare på bygga rpm. Har byggt en spec fil som egentligen bara packar upp en tarboll. Trods det när ska köra den på en annan dator får jag massa dependencies problem. Typ GLIBC_2.7. Går det inte bygga en rpm som inte bryr sig on såna dependencies?
<niklaswe> amelia: förstår dig.. själv borde jag ta mig i kragen och försöka börja träna jag med.
<madbear> JUST DO IT.
<Kimmen> är väl bättre att börja än att försöka börja
<amelia> nighter: det går inte att bygga bort dependencies i ett paket, de finns i själva programkoden. det du kan göra är att se till att paketet förstår att den dependar på ett annat paket som innehåller det som behövs för att programmet ska fungera.
<nighter> Förstår inte för själva programet funkar ju med längre glibc en 2.7. Burken byggde rpm på kör inte ens 2.7
<nighter> så undrar var den dependencien kommer ifrån
<nighter> vill bara att den ska packa upp koden på rätt ställe.
<amelia> nighter: hur ser spec-filen ut då? kan du klista in den i någon pastebin?
<nighter> ok vänta.
<HakanS> amelia: Är du OP i kanalen?
<amelia> HakanS: ja
<nighter> http://paste2.org/p/1690351
<HakanS> amelia: Det skulle vara snällt om du slänger in en blänkare i TOPIC om "LoCo-möte 12/10 kl. 20.30 | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Möte/"
<amelia> nighter: strange.. jag har ingen anning.
* amelia changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 12/10 kl 20:30 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Möte/
<HakanS> amelia: Tack
<amelia> HakanS: yw
<derfian> nighter: det går alltid att säga till rpmbuild att den ska ignorera automatiska dependencies, jag kan kika hur man gör
<nighter> Så långt tänkte jag kanske inte på. Kanske står med i man pages. Ska kolla tack för inputen.
<derfian> nighter: kolla efter AutoReq i http://rpm5.org/docs/api/specfile.html
<derfian> nighter: alternativt, bygg din srpm med mock för rätt plattformn
<nighter> tusen tack.
<nighter> bygger samma platform. Det som är märkligt. Men den kan endå inte packaup. Är egentligen bara några filer som ska packas upp ingen kompilering, och programet lirar med de flesta glibc. Så det är märkligt. Men det där löser nog mitt problem
<recharge> någon här som är bekant med rkhunter?
<derfian> nighter: problemet är väl att du har byggt/länkat programmet du ska paketera nånstans där du har glibc-2.7?
<nighter> det tror jag inte. Där den byggdes var det glibc-2.5. Programet lirar iaf på fleta glibc testat på.
<nighter> någon förklaring finns det säkert.
<derfian> nighter: objdump -T kanske berättar mer
<amelia> Barre: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/coca-cola-varldens-starkaste-varumarke_6524864.svd <- på tal om diskussionen för någon vecka sedan.
<itmannen> Idag så borde jag egentligen skruva lite i min dator. Men känns jobbigt att måsta stänga av den.
<itmannen> Eller skruva kanske är fel ord. Jag ska in med mer RAM.
<Barre> amelia: där ser man... ny dag, nya bud :)
<amelia> Barre: japp
<itmannen> Gör man så här i en 11.10 så slipper man den fula Unity ock kan välja klassiskt: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<itmannen> Jisses vad det dräller in uppdateringar till 11.10 nu
<larsemil> är väl inte så långt kvar. är unity något att ha där?
<itmannen> Nu ska jag bege mig ut i den bistra verkligheten.
<itmannen> Troligen blir det ett besök i ortens dataaffär som vanligt för att trakassera dom.
<larsemil> waddup
<phnom> wazzaaaa
<larsemil> idag är sen seg dag. javascript javascript javascript
<larsemil> med ett tråkigt framework. :D
<einand> larsemil: vilket framework?
<amelia> *gäääsp*
<HeMan> larsemil: kör llvm och kompilera C-kod till javascript!
<larsemil> einand: prototype
<einand> larsemil: varför använder du ett framework du inte gilla?
<larsemil> einand: tvungen då jag jobbar vidare på en sajt som jag inte har byggt.
<einand> ok
<larsemil> annars föredrar jag jquery
<einand> gillar inget framework för java
<einand> alla är onödigt jobbiga
<larsemil> nej jquery är riktigt trevligt
<larsemil> tidssparande
<einand> vet jag inte
<larsemil> jag vet
<einand> jo, alltså, väldigt sällan jq ger någon vinst
<einand> iaf för mig
<larsemil> för dig kanske. men för mina projekt sparar det oändligt med tid. väldigt jobbigt att sitta och koda alla effekter / slides etc själv.
<airboydkitty> Kan någon förklara Resilans.se för mig? Jag fattar inte grejen. Inga priser, ingen direkt vilja att få kunder... :S :S :S
<einand> airboydkitty: dom riktar sig garanerat mot företag, då är priset en förhandlingsfråga
<amelia> airboydkitty: behöver du nät- och/eller- unixkonsulter?
<kodein> vem behöver _inte_ nät-/unixkonsylt?
<amelia> kodein: jag?
<kodein> hmm, iofs behöver inte jag heller
<amelia> kodein: haha
<kodein> vi har ju anställda för sånt
<amelia> vi med, att vara nät- och/eller unixkonsulter alltså. :)
<airboydkitty> einand: Jaha. Men även då skall man väl inte behöva kontakta dem för riktpriser? Jag fattar verkligen inte varför företag struntar i att ha några som helst priser.
<airboydkitty> amelia: Jag behöver mycket, inklusive det, men saknar medlen.
<larsemil> airboydkitty: som företag tjänar man MYCKET pengar på att inte skriva ut priserna
<airboydkitty> Gör man? Förlorar man inte även en massa kunder som blir irriterade som jag?
<Kimmen> sen kan priserna skilja en del beroende på vem som är kund
<airboydkitty> Så det är helt enkelt en fråga om hur "hårdhudad" man låter på rösten när man ringer? "Den här mesen kan vi mjölka på kosing!"
<airboydkitty> "Ring ej om du inte har över X kronor."
<larsemil> men ltie så.
<larsemil> jag tar olika betalt beroende på betalningsförmåga i vissa fall
<Kimmen> många gånger får man bättre pris som företag om man kräver det
<airboydkitty> Tänk om två kunder pratar med varandra på golfrundan: "Jaså, du har också Resilans?" "Jovisst." "Jag betalar 5.000 kr per månad. Vad pröjsar du?" "Va?! Jag plöjer ned uppemot 50.000 i veckan på de skurkarna!"
<airboydkitty> :-S
<kodein> nu är det väl knappast att golfpolarnas båda företag har samma behov, och det därför inte nödvändigtvis går att jämföra rakt av
<Kimmen> kanske inte så extremt men priser varierar
<larsemil> min kompis reste från arlanda till falun häromdagen. det här är lite sjukt. En köpte i automat, en i kundservice och en i annan automat. Alla betalade olika, skiljde 60kr som mest på samma sträcka.
<airboydkitty> Gray's American Stores listar samtliga produkter men inga priser. Bara om man loggar in. För att logga in behöver man vara registrerat företag.
<airboydkitty> larsemil: Samma företag?
<airboydkitty> 60 kr låter som en "administrationsavgift".
<larsemil> airboydkitty: det var inte kundservice som var dyrast...
<airboydkitty> :S
<Kimmen> gray's 'r ju grosist
<larsemil> när jag köper från ahlsells så har jag mer än 50% rabatt på det jag vill handla.
<airboydkitty> Jo, men jag vill köpa mumsig mat utan att ha ett företag som säljer det till mig.
<Kimmen> bli egen företagare då
<amelia> airboydkitty: men gray's säljer inte till privatpersoner, de säljer bara till återförsäljare
<kodein> vill man inte köpa av företag får man väl köpa av privatpersoner
<amelia> det är väl bättre att köpa ifrån en återförsäljare istället... kanske bara är jag som är lite väl pragmatisk, men det känns som den enklaste lösningen.
<amelia> om vi nu pratar om gray's... pratar vi om resilans så övergår det mitt förstånd varför man ens skulle vilja anlita dem privat..
<amelia> fast om man tycker det är spännande så kan man ju reta sig på det antar jag...
<larsemil> *gäsp*
<amelia> larsemil: agreed
<amelia> jag har lite hemlängtan idag..
<larsemil> jag är hemma idag. har lite stadslängtan idag
<amelia> så tiden går mycket långsammare än vanligt.
<madbear> larsemil: du e en lantis, levmere
<madbear> eller är staden du längtar till bjurs?
<larsemil> madbear: haha.
<madbear> isf är det ok
<madbear> larsemil: är du en hajjare på androidappsing
<larsemil> appsing som i att bygga appar? ne
<madbear> japp, ok
<larsemil> madbear: min flickvän som är i stan. <3
<madbear> gullig du e då
<madbear> jag vettefan vad för lager jag ska ha för min android app som ska hämta data från en databas
<larsemil> men vi har haft lite krångel i veckan och är glatt nästan nykära nu. så då får man längta.
<larsemil> men jag längtar efter dig också björn. men du har ju aldrig tid att leka med oss.
<madbear> jo nästa gång
<airboydkitty> amelia: Ja, men poängen är att den återförsäljare som ligger närmast (City Gross) knappt har något utbud alls.
<airboydkitty> kodein: Kan inte köpa av privatpersoner eftersom de inte har varorna.
<airboydkitty> Förut hade de typ ett lager där man kunde åka och köpa.
<airboydkitty> Men numera bara ett lager i Göteborg. :(
<airboydkitty> Hur blockerar man telefonnummer till en billig mobil med kontantkort? Vill helt blockera anonyma/privata nummer och även kunna välja fritt vilka som aldrig ska få komma fram. Och alla utländska.
<airboydkitty> Borde vara en standardfunktion.
<larsemil> det är det i android
<larsemil> där kan man välja att bara acceptera samtal från en grupp människor t.ex.
<airboydkitty> Har en telefon av den gamla skolan.
<airboydkitty> "Smartphones" ska väl ändå inte behövas om t.o.m. de gamla telefonerna hade avancerade spel?
<airboydkitty> Och allt möjligt onödigt.
<larsemil> alltså vad är du för troll?
<airboydkitty> Va?
<larsemil> tro mig, du kan inte jämföra en smartphone med en telefon av den "gamla skolan"
<airboydkitty> Vad pratar du om ens?
<airboydkitty> Jag säger ju att det är skumt om inte ens sådan funktion finns i en telefon som har en massa onödiga funktioner.
<airboydkitty> Vilket gamla mobiler har.
<airboydkitty> Sluta för fan att kalla folk för troll.
<amelia> alltså, är det verkligen ingen här som jobbat något med den nya loggningen i sudo och spårbarhet o.s.v? :(
<Markslap> Du är ett troll airboydkitty.
<airboydkitty> ...
<Markslap> Är du omedveten om det? :P
<airboydkitty> Du är det enda trollet här.
<Markslap> Nepp.
<airboydkitty> Bara för att du inte kan läsa enkel svenska och förstå en vanlig mening betyder det inte att avsändaren är ett troll.
<Kimmen> alla avsändare är troll
<larsemil> fråga din mobiltillverkare istälelt för här då.
<Markslap> Jag har läst vad du har skrivit under ett tag nu, både är och i Wikipedia-kanalen.
<airboydkitty> Men eftersom ni är oförmögna att ha en vettig konversation utan att börja svamla om irrelevant skit så orkar jag inte sitta här och bli förolämpad.
<Markslap> 03:28:21 PM < airboydkitty> Fräter öl också på tänderna? Innehåller ju mycket mer socker än läsk.
<airboydkitty> Markslap: Du verkar efterbliven på allvar.
<Markslap> 03:31:24 PM < airboydkitty> Öl är väl gjort på socker?
<airboydkitty> Markslap: Du verkar efterbliven på allvar.
<Markslap> Som sagt.
<amelia> jag vill logga all input från en session, inkl om användaren kör sudo -s, sudo -i, sudo su - eller liknande så ska det loggas i samma session. det går om jag kör med både log_input och log_output, men jag lyckas inte få ut en användbar output om jag bara använder log_input.
<amelia> jag vill inte ha med output alls för det kan vara känsligt material och fyller bara disken och ingen egentlig funktion. någon som har en anning?
<larsemil> du kan inte logga dem till olika filer?
<larsemil> och logga output till /dev/null
<amelia> larsemil: den inbyggda (nya) loggningen i sudo funkar inte så.
<amelia> och problemet är inte själva loggandet i sig, så långt går det bra med bara input.. det är när man vill ha ut datat sen som det blir problem.
<amelia> allt finns där (nästan iaf) alla ställen man tabbar på finns inte med och tiderna finns i en annan fil.
<larsemil> har ingen aning. aldrig lekt med det
<larsemil> HeMan: ping ping ping
<HeMan> larsemil: pong pong
<HeMan> larsemil: förlåt, pong * pong ska det vara
<larsemil> HeMan: alltså miui. Varför är det ingen som har sagt något. :D
<larsemil> HeMan: jag blir helt våt i brallan varje gång jag tar upp telefonen
<HeMan> larsemil: för att du glömde fråga?
<larsemil> HeMan: det är snyggt, snabbt, smidigt och stabilt.
<HeMan> larsemil: :)
<larsemil> jag är sjukt nöjd. och jag är väldigt kräsen vad gäller sånt där.
<Kimmen> har funderat på vad man kan få hit en miui phone för och om det kommer funka bra på svenska nätet
<HeMan> larsemil: jag körde det en stund i somras men då hade jag inte fått koll på tex s2e
<HeMan> larsemil: så jag bytte till "vanliga" CM istället och fick mer plats ledigt
<HeMan> larsemil: men nu funderar jag på att prova miui igen
<HeMan> jag funderar på om frugans Desire HD ska få bli test-bädd för nya releaser
<larsemil> s2e? vad är deT?
<Kimmen> appar på sd kortet
<larsemil> Kimmen: fungerar underbart på min desire z
<HeMan> man använder en ext-partition för sånt som inte i vanliga fall går flytta
<larsemil> HeMan: ajuste
<larsemil> HeMan: vad har du för tlf då?
<HeMan> larsemil: "vanlig" Desire
<Kimmen> aha trodde det bara var för appar
<Kimmen> finns för många 3-bokstavs förkortningar
<HeMan> larsemil: och anledningen att jag rootade den och bytte till CM var för att den har så himla lite tillgängligt flash för appar
<Kimmen> jag har 300 MB på min blade, räcker rätt långt
<HeMan> larsemil: men med CM och s2e har jag ständigt ledigt flash!
<larsemil> men vad trevligt. jag gillar inte riktigt cm. cyanogenmod < sense < miui
<HeMan> det jag saknade absolut mest när jag gick från sense var dialer-appen
<HeMan> med den otroligt enkla sökningen av kontakter
<HeMan> men det löste TouchPal dialer rätt bra
<Kimmen> hade en sån jag med, t9 sökning typ
<Kimmen> saknar det i cm
<HeMan> Kimmen: TouchPal dialer!
<Kimmen> får testa, är inte så ofta jag ringer med dialern =P
<Kimmen> en grej jag saknat som cm har men inte andra är dels power widget i "rullgardingen" och dsp manager
<larsemil> Kimmen: miui har samma, fast med många många fler settings
<larsemil> HeMan: sån dialer har ju miui också en riktigt grym
<Kimmen> synd miui inte är portat till bladen, hade velat testa
<larsemil> bara att sätta igång att porta då. :D
<larsemil> har en blade som ligger här och skrotar. undrar om den funkar
<larsemil> verkar inte så. men kan vara romen som inte vill
<HeMan> problemet var tydligen ARM-version och att Miui inte är opensource
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<larsemil> hej
<larsemil> alltså jag är ju inte tjej egentligen. men jämfört med någon så manlig som realubot så är skillnaden mellan mig och en tjej minimal
<HeMan> jag föredrar det könsneutrala  hen
<HeMan> ...på realubot
<Philip5> HeMan: hen som i höna ;P
 * Philip5 tänker efter och har nog alltid tyckt det varit lite kyckling över HeMan :P
<HeMan> hmm, HenMan kanske man skulle ha som nick då
<Philip5> HeMan: ja det blir ju aldrig fel hur man än vänder och vrider på det
<HeMan> Philip5: enda felet är ett det blir ett tecken mer, 20% försämring...
<Philip5> ja usch
<Philip5> HakanS: har du tagit steget till 11.10 än då eller väntar du lite med det?
<Philip5> HakanS: tänkte mest när du ska få börja njuta av digikam 2.x som vi andra ;)
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag väntar ett tag till. Så som jag använder datorn just nu så måste den fungera hela tiden. Jag har inte tid med ev. buggar.
<Philip5> HakanS: aha, ja det lär säkert vara en och annan bugg i början
<HakanS> Philip5: Håller på att räkna på vad en ny dator kostar. Samt hitta bra argument för att familjen behöver en med bättre hårdvara.
<Philip5> HakanS: argumentet att du blir en mycket bättre medmänniska borde väl gå långt?!
 * Barre måste smyga in ny hårdvara genom källardörren O.o
<HeMan> Barre: för att den är så stor att den inte går in vanliga vägen?
<kodein> Barre: och sen när den upptäcks säger du "den har alltid stått där"?
<Philip5> hehe
<Barre> nått sånt ja kodein...
<Barre> fungerade sådär när frugan "hittade" ett 22 unit rack i källaren
<HeMan> Barre: du får försöka med att det är "infrastruktur" i stil med garderober
<HakanS> Philip5: Det finns ju så mycket annat som kostar pengar: Sätta rör i skorstenen. Bygga uterum. Byta från el-värme till värmepump. etc.
<MrMind> någon som har erfarenhet av gui programmering med python? kan det mest grundläggande i python nu och skulle vilja hoppa på nästa steg… har ni några tips på någon bra gui toolkit att börja med?
<larsemil> pygtk kanske?
<HeMan> MrMind: TkInter följer med python och är relativt enkelt att komma igång med
<larsemil> ja det har jag lekt lite med förut. väldigt smidigt.
<HeMan> MrMind: men pygtk är snyggare och känns lite modernare att koda för
<larsemil> eller
<larsemil> jag tycker iof aldrig interface programmering är smidigt. :D
<larsemil> 10 rader pythonkod med interface blir lätt 200+ rader kod. :)
<Barre> HeMan: hon förstår inte konceptet "infrastruktur".   jag körde med: "Jag drog en rövara, går det så går det! Förlåt, nu åker vi till stan och köper en handväska till dig"
<HeMan> Barre: man får helt enkelt räkna "inköpspris * 2" för prylarna!
<Barre> mm
<Barre> snarare inköp * 6 :/
<larsemil> jag och tjejen bråkade lite i måndags.
<larsemil> fick sms på eftermiddagen när hon blivit glad
<larsemil> då stod där "måste nog köpa en jacka för 1600 nu. puss"
<Kim^Work> xD
<Kim^Work> Jag är glad att jag inte har en flickvän..
<Kim^Work> Men jag har inte lägenhet stor nog för infrastruktur! :(
<Barre> inte jag heller... jag har ett hus :P
<HeMan> jag skickade just en önskelista för farsdag; en Tellstick Duo
<Barre> när är farsdag?
<HeMan> sec, kollar wikipedia
<HeMan> Barre: andra söndagen i november
<Barre> ok... tckara
<MrMind> larsemil, HeMan: okej, skulle helst vilja att gui toolkitet har cross platform… vilket är tror ni passar bäst då?
<MrMind> cross platform stöd
<MrMind> *
<HeMan> MrMind: både pygtk och TkInter borde vara väldigt cross-platform
<HeMan> MrMind: men pygtk kan vara lite trixigare att få igång på udda platformar så som windows...
<MrMind> HeMan: jo, det jag tänkte med… ska prova TkInter och se vad jag tycker, tack för tipset =)
<Barre> hmmm.. kommer Oracle att köpa upp HP?
<DanielSenat> Hej, abiword gör mellanrum mellan tabell och text, under tabell. De blir större för varje gång man sparar.. hur man än flyttar upp texten sparas det inte
<niklaswe> satan vad trött / seg jag börar bli
<realubot> Vilket område av IT ska man satsa på om man vill jobba på distans?
<DanielSenat> Öppnar jag med libre office och tar bort mellanrum, sparas dem.. bug?
 * bittin kollar på tvprogram om furry fandom och kommer på att jag har pratat med alla :D
<spacebug-> tack för att du joinade Dynamit. Kom att tänka på låten dynamit med peps och timbuktu ;)
<Dynamit> sls
<[swe]jeppe> goddag
<phnom> god middag
<kodein> \o
<[swe]jeppe> nån som testat bitcoin sakerna?
<Allem> min verktygsrad har försvunnit i ubuntu, mycket irriterande
<Allem> jag kan inte använda datorn alls, någon som vet hur jag får tillbaka den?
<Allem> eller är det bara att ge upp, kasta in handduken och börja om?
<raze> Allem, vad menar du med att du inte kan använda datorn alls?
<Allem> alltså normalt är det en list, en rad högst upp på skärmen med flikar som applikationer, verktyg, klocka, internetikon osv. hela den raden är borta och jag kan inte få tillbaka den
<raze> är det allt som är fel?
<Allem> ja, men jag är helt maktlös
<raze> har du testart att starta om X?
<Allem> har du det geniala svaret?
<Allem> starta om datorn?
<xindz> Allem Testa http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<larsemil> Allem: prova det här: ctrl + alt + t
<larsemil> Allem: startar det en terminal?
<larsemil> Allem: har du panel nere?
<phnom> Allem: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/04/missing-top-and-side-panels-in-unity.html
<Allem> inga paneler alls!
<Allem> hur blir jag root eller super sudo nu igen?
<phnom> lol. Mitt Spotify tycker att Ubuntu är en "unsupported platform"
 * delhage tycker spotify är en "unsupported app"
<phnom> :O
<phnom> Ja, med de jävla fasonerna de håller på med nu så kanske man skulle ta och dissa det helt.
<phnom> Hittar dock ingetbra alternativ :/
<delhage> tycker jag
<maxjezy> hej, jag har installerat ubuntu på min nya dator med wubi
<maxjezy> men när jag startar datorn och i "grub" tror jag ska välja mellan windows och ubuntu
<maxjezy> så kan jag inte välja pga trådlöst tangentbord
<maxjezy> det är inte aktivt
<maxjezy> kan jag i windows ändra ordning på win/linux
<maxjezy> så linux hamnar överst i listan
<maxjezy> så det bootar automatiskt
<maxjezy> efter att tiden runnit ut
<maxjezy> som det är nu är det windows som bootar
<maxjezy> och sen fungerar mitt tangentbord
<misse> maxjezy: jag kan inte svara på det på rak arm, men jag kan slänga iväg lite googlefrågor för att kolla. Är inte en bättre lösning på problemet att försöka få igång ditt tgb i det skedet?
<maxjezy> vet inte hur det skulle gå till
<maxjezy> den funkar att gå in i bios med
<misse> vad är det för tgb?
<maxjezy> men efter den laddat in windows "grub" så dör det ut
<maxjezy> microsoft wireless
<misse> wierd
<phnom> maxjezy: Du borde kunna göra det i din menu.lst om du mountar ubuntu-filsystemet i windows
<maxjezy> hittade i windows
<maxjezy> det är visst inte grub
<maxjezy> utan windows egna skit grej
<maxjezy> nu ändra jag så ubuntu är standard
<maxjezy> bootar om nu och testar
<maxjezy> nu funkar det
<maxjezy> synd bara att jag måste vänta 30 sekunder
<maxjezy> kunde ju dragit in på den tiden
<maxjezy> nu kommer jag däremot inte kunna boota windows längre
<maxjezy> :)
<misse> livet är hårt :P
<maxjezy> får skaffa ett tangentbord med sladd
<misse> nästan det alltså
<maxjezy> de är gratis här på loppisen
<maxjezy> men de har stängt nu
<maxjezy> men nu bootar ubuntu
<maxjezy> hoppas det funkar fint nu
<misse> gl hf :)
<maxjezy> japp de funkar :)
<maxjezy> hejueda mig!
<maxjezy> så grymt
<[swe]jeppe> !
<phnom> !!
<einand> :(
<phnom> ?
<realubot> maxjezy: Problemet är väl att Windows inte läser Ubuntus filsystem ext4.
<tiina> hejsan......jag undrar om någon vet om programmet Mayavi2 i ubuntu?
<realubot> maxjezy: Däremot borde det ju gå att boota en Live CD och ändra grub på hårddisken från Live CD:n.
<realubot> tiina: Hur så?
<tiina> jag undrar hur man ska bäst hantera man vill göra digital bilder
<tiina> under vilket program ingår den?
<tiina> jag håller på med digitala porträtt....och kan ej använda photoshop CS5 i ubuntu
<Philip5> tiina: beror nog på om du vill skapa 3dbilder mer artistiskt eller utifrån data
<realubot> tiina: Gimp då?
<tiina> digitala porträtt... gimp har inte så mycket
<Philip5> tiina: om det ska vara 3d artistiskt och open source så är nog blender det bästa som finns
<tiina> det ska vara profs
<realubot> Gimp är väl det självklara alternativet till Photoshop. Inkscape är alt. till Illustrator och Blender är alt. till Maya/3dMax?
<tiina> inte 3 d
<realubot> tiina: Gimp är linux alt. till Photoshop.
<tiina> Porträtt behandlade digitalt
<tiina> men det går inte ladda photoshop i ubuntu
<Philip5> gimp är det som mest mostvarar photoshop
<tiina> Photoshop CS5???
<Philip5> det är till för bildhantering, behandling etc
<tiina> näääää det e det inte
<Philip5> jo
<tiina> gimp kan ej fixa allt
<Philip5> nej inte allt
<Philip5> men det mesta
<realubot> tiina: Vad är det du ska göra för något som Gimp inte klarar?
<tiina> det finns mycket i gimp men inte proffs  behandlingar
<tiina> på porträtt bilder...
<Philip5> det mesta går på porträttbilder med gimp också
<tiina> så min fråga vad Mayavi vad är det?
<realubot> Jag förstår inte vad du menar. Är det något filter som finns i Photoshop som du saknar i Gimp?
<Philip5> Mayavi är något helt annat. det är till för tt visualisera data
<realubot> tiina: Jag har aldrig hört talas om Mayavi eller menar du Maya vi?
<tiina> om jag ska gå en en digital kurs om på nätet måste jag ha ett lite mera avancerat bildprogram
<realubot> Typ Maya 6?
<tiina> vad e det?
<phnom> tiina: Mayavi plottar data.
<Philip5> maya är 3d
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> tiina: http://mayavi.sourceforge.net/screenshots/index.html
<tiina> Hur kan jag ha Adobe Photoshop CS5 i ubuntu??
<realubot> PÃ¥minner om Matlab.
<Philip5> du kan köra photoshop på ubuntu med hjälp av wine
<realubot> tiina: Vad är det för kurs?
<Philip5> går lite långsammare att göra vissa saker
<tiina> nej det går inte tyvärr......funkar dåligt
<phnom> tiina: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158 verkar ish funka i wine.
<tiina> digitalphoto
<tiina> Jag litar inte på wine....tillräckligt...
<Philip5> och som sagt så kan man göra det mesta i gimp som man kan göra i photoshop och då handlar det mer om kunskap och talang hos användaren än programmets förmåga
<Philip5> om man nu inte kan köra photoshop på sin burk så är det vad man får komma med näst efter det
<phnom> tiina: Om du inte vill köra det i wine så får du nog nöja dig med gimp.
<tiina> okey men alltså jag pratar inte bara delar av photoshop som är gratis utan hela programmet
<Philip5> ja
<realubot> tiina: Du kan köra Windows vituellt i Virtualbox.
<tiina> wine är opålitlig
<Philip5> ja
<realubot> tiina: Och Photoshop i Windows i Virtualbox.
<tiina> ja tackar för era råd .....nej det flimmrar....tyvärr
<Philip5> jahapp
<realubot> Philip5: Där hör du.
<realubot> Det flimmrar.
<Philip5> yupp
<realubot> Glöm aldrig det.
<bittin> Linuxslummen där hör du realubot
<realubot> bittin: ;)
<Philip5> tyvärr så tycker jag ofta man hör sånt inte minst om grafikprogram att man bara måste ha det allra senaste och bästa för annars kan man inte göra någonting med sina bilder
<Philip5> gäller både 3d program  och annan bildbehandling
<bittin> Philip5, ska du komma hit o dricka äqle i slutet av månaden?
<realubot> Philip5: Jag förstår att folk som sysslar med bildredigering väljer Photoshop framför Gimp.
<Philip5> vad som saknas är oftast kunskap och/eller talang istället
<Philip5> ja visst väljer man det om man kan men det är ju inte det samma som att men inte kan göra en massa i gimp
<realubot> Philip5: Jo. Det är mycket enklare att skaffa sig kunskapen i Photoshop eftersom internet är fullt av guider och kurser om Photoshop.
<Philip5> att sedan alla utbildningar och guider oftast är för photoshop och man måste kunna omvandla dem till gimp gör det kanske inte lättare att lära sig
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> lite samma sak med kameror. folk som ska fota och skyller en massa på att deras kamera inte kan det ena eller det andra och det är därför deras bilder blir dåliga
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Jag hade dock inte satsat på Gimp om jag hade sysslat med bildredigering på proffsnivå. Det är liksom inte värt det om man vill vara effektiv med bildredigerandet.
<Philip5> jag måste också ha missat det där med delar av photoshop som är gratis :)
<Philip5> hade inte jag heller
<realubot> Det tar för mycket tid och energi att översätta kurser och guider.
<realubot> Philip5: Du laddat ner gratisdelarna från TPB.
<realubot> *laddar
<realubot> Du hittar inte gratisdelarna på Adobes vanliga download-sida.
<Philip5> men hade jag suttit hemma med ubuntu och ska lära mig redigera bilder och porträtt så skulle jag köra med gimp. det är ju samma principer och tekniker i båda programmen
<realubot> Philip5: Jo.
<Philip5> man kan ladda ner full trial från adobe
<realubot> Om det bara är på lek så.
<realubot> Hur länge fungerar trial-lösningen då?
<Philip5> 30 dagar tror jag
<Philip5> realubot: såg du också ut så här när du fick veta sanningen?!?! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbV5hn_ET0U
<hume> hej alla..:)
<hume> jag har en sprillans ny Samsung 9-series, och den är kul, men allting är lite för stort på skärmen. Hur kan jag göra för att minska allt? förr kunde man meka med xorg.conf - är det fortfarande en idé?
<Philip5> hume: allt eller bara text?
<hume> allt, inte bara texten. minska fonter har jag gjort, men jag vill liksom minska fönster också
<Philip5> vad kör den i för upplösning då?
<hume> som ett exempel: den där startgrejja, när man klickar på ubuntu-symbolen uppe till vänster, den fyller hela skärmen
<hume> 1366 x 768
<Philip5> du får höga upplösningen om det går i så fall
<Philip5> shit! håll er lugna nu för Hund kom in i kanalen
<Hund> lol
<Philip5> jag är inne på adobe.com nu och glor runt men sajten är extremt seg för mig. är den det för andra också om ni testar??
<hume> det är skärmens inbyggda så att säga. kan jag inte berätta nåt om fysisk storlek för den eller nåt? minns att jag gjorde nåt sånt med en Thinkpad för länge sen
<phnom> Philip5: Är inte allt som adobe gör segt?
<hume> Philip5, inte seg för mig...
<hume> men så är min Samsung också snabb..:)
<realubot> Philip5: Ja, hehe. Flickan i filmen verkar ju ha en mer anslappnad attityd till att Vader är far till Luke.
<realubot> anslappad?
<realubot> avsslappnad
<realubot> Äsch.
<realubot> Typiskt lågstatustangentbord att inte stava som man tänker.
<einand> realubot: köp ett bättre
<larsemil> iphone 4s gör ju det. fast man måste prata det man tänker
<realubot> einand: Jag har inte råd.
<einand> realubot: ett tangenbord kostar inte så mycket
<realubot> Ett tangentbord som skriver vad man tänker kostar mycket.
<einand> nädå
<phnom> realubot: Det du behöver är ett tangentbord som förstår bestraffning. Så du kan lära det att stava rätt.
<hume> okej....mindre version av mitt "få allting mindre" - kan man få den där dashboard, startfönstret, att anpassa sig till egen vald storlek?
<larsemil> seriöst. 378kr tur och retur edinburgh
<Philip5> edinburgh är lite coolt
<larsemil> dock tror jag fel resmål den här gången
<realubot> hume: I compizconfig-settings-manager går det i.a.f. att ställa in storleken på Launchern, d.v.s. ikonerna i Ubuntus "panel" längst till vänster i Unity.
<hume> Philip5, hittade ett litet script som kan ställa in högre res än default, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/set-your-screen-resolution-higher-than-you-should-with-newrez/
<hume> realubot, okej...men dom är bra, det är själva dash som är störigt stor - stor och mest tom
<larsemil> hume: ett screenshot underlättar ju alltid för at vi ska förstå. :D
<hume> krävande......:)
<hume> hur tar jag ett screenshot på dash då....?
<larsemil> vad menar du med dash?
<Philip5> hume: funkade det bra?
<hume> det där fönstret man startar program från som kommer fram när man klickar på ubuntu-symbolen längst upp till vänster.... och som blockerar alla andra grejer
<Philip5> larsemil: tror det är lite fel årstid att uppleva edinburgh
<hume> Philip5, yes, men det blir ju inte helt skarpt, det här är en LCD-skärm
<Philip5> aha
<larsemil> hume: kan du inte bara trycka fönstertangent, skriva screenshot, välja fördröjning tre sekunder och sen klicka fram dashen inom tre sekunder?
<InitMass> Borde man alltid få förfrågan om att lägga till ett SSL certifikat om man konfat en mail till att använda SSL?
<niklaswe> god kväll
<phnom> God kväll.
<phnom> Eller snarare, god morgon.
<phnom> http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<einand> om man inte har ett synaptic eller alps tochpad, hur stänger man då av tapping?
<[swe]jeppe> tittut
<[swe]jeppe> nån som minear på bitcoin?
<einand> [swe]jeppe: gjorde förr
<[swe]jeppe> fick du några då?
<[swe]jeppe> får inte ens igång min miner :-(
<einand> räkna med typ 6 veckor innan du får dina första
<einand> rör sig säkert om månader nu
<[swe]jeppe> mm säkert
<[swe]jeppe> brb skall relogga till ubuntu. e trött på jobba nu
<[swe]jeppe> back
<[swe]jeppe> när e mötet?
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: Står i topic, om det är LoCo du menar.
<[swe]jeppe> aa där ja
<[swe]jeppe> hur får man den menyraden i förra ubuntu?
<einand> jag börjar bli irriterad på detta
<phnom> Huh?
<einand> måste ju gå att stänga av tapping
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: Vad menar du?
<einand> även på icke alps/synaptic
<phnom> einand: Tejp, massor av tejp.
<einand> phnom: då försvinner ju orginalfunktionen
<[swe]jeppe> drop down menyn som va i förra versionen av ubuntu?
<einand> hum..
<einand> kanske går att fejka det
<Usr_dir> Jag har ett hemskt problem, min dator hänger sig ibland, för att mitt ram minne blir fullt. Min dator använder inte swap fast jag har sattit swappiness till 100, vad fan är fel?
<Usr_dir> fast ram minnet är totalt fullt, och datorn inte ens reagerar på något... Går bara att stänga av med power knappen, vilket jag gärna inte vill göra...
<Usr_dir> Jag har 4 gigs ram och en 64 bits version av kubuntu...
<phnom> Usr_dir: Sluta köra det programmet som läcker minne.
<einand> vad kör du för program som kräver 4GB ram
<phnom> KDE :D
<[swe]jeppe> phnom förstod du vhur jag mena med menyn? vill slippe menyn på sidan som den e nu och vill ha den gamla
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: Om du inte vill/behöver använda Unity så kan du välja när du loggar in, den heter fallback eller nåt sånt
<phnom> Det finns en liten meny längst ner när du skrivit in/valt användarnamn
<[swe]jeppe> asså ok. får kolla det
<[swe]jeppe> brb
<Usr_dir> Hur vet jag vilket? jag kan inte ta reda på det, för att datorn inte svarar. KDE använder minnet bättre än gnome för mig. Jag kunde bara ha öppet två program i gnome så blev allt trögt... Det känns inte logiskt, jag känner mig ställd.
<einand> inte så att ditt minne är paj då?
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: Bättre nu?
<[swe]jeppe> fan va nice. funkar ju. kommer den logga in på detta varje gång nu då? eller måste man välja det varje gång
<[swe]jeppe> phnom kanon
<phnom> Den ska logga in med det som du valde senast.
<phnom> Så du borde inte behöva välja
<[swe]jeppe> phnom även om jag har automatisk inloggning?
<Usr_dir> einand: hur vet jag det... Nu används 2.2 gig av det. Men går det inte för mig att ställa in att min användare bara får använda typ 3 gig av mina 4 så att jag kan gå till konsole som root eller nogot och släcka programmet?
<phnom> Mja, det tror jag.
<phnom> Usr_dir: Boota live-cdn och kör memtest.
<phnom> Usr_dir: Eller så kan du öppna system monitor och kolla vilket program det är som tar en massa minne.
<phnom> Hur lång tid tar det innan den står på knäna?
<Usr_dir> phnom: men när minnet blir fullt så svarar ju int min dator... annars skulle jag pkill:a program jävlen.
<phnom> Usr_dir: jamen... Du får ju hålla koll på minnet innan och se vilket program det är isåfall.
<Usr_dir> Jag ska testa det memtest, nästa boot...
<einand> kör typ htop igång hela tiden eller nått
<Usr_dir> phnom: men helt plötsligt om jag öppnar en svg fil, som datorn vill ladda in i minnet och då slutar datorn svara? Ska det inte finnas något som hindrar att minnet blir överanvänt?
<phnom> Jo, swap. Hur stor swap-partition har du?
<phnom> OCh det måste ju vara en rätt rejäl SVG om den är så stor ^^
<Usr_dir> Jag vet att det går att sätta restriktioner på minnet för användare på ett system med flera användare. Min swap är 4 gig men inget används, typ någonsin fast swappiness är =100
<johanbr> Usr_dir, exakt vad menar du med "slutar svara" ? Hänger den sig fullständigt, eller går det bara mycket långsamt?
<Usr_dir> johanbr: Den reagerar inte ens på sysrq+rseiub, hårdisken skriver inte... Hänger sig totalt...
<johanbr> det låter inte som swapproblem, det låter som kernelbugg eller hårdvaruproblem...
<Usr_dir> Jag borde installera om systemet, snart kommer ju nästa utgåva ut. Det är jag som har lyckats fucka upp något (troligen)...
<Usr_dir> Kan det vara fel på mitt grafik kort, att gpu:n inte fungerar som den ska?
<johanbr> det skulle det kunna vara
<johanbr> vilket kort är det?
<Usr_dir> Jag kanske borde testa installera restricted driver ATI radeon, men grafiken verkar fungera som den ska men vem vet.
<johanbr> prova köra nåt hyfsat grafikkrävande (3d-screensaver t.ex) och se om den hänger sig
<johanbr> vilket radeonkort är det?
<Usr_dir> vad är kommandot för att snabbt kolla det?
<johanbr> lspci |grep VGA
<Usr_dir> johanbr: compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
<johanbr> borde funka bra
<johanbr> men du kan ju prova att installera den stängda drivrutinen och se om nåt blir bättre
<Usr_dir> Men jag installerar restriktion drivern, men då brukar tty bli fel upplösning...
<johanbr> spelar det nån roll?
<johanbr> prova lägga till "vga=791" till bootparametrarna till kärnan
<Usr_dir> johanbr: det ser förjävligt ut att arbeta i konsol och det rymms 80% mindre text på skärmen...
<Usr_dir> Jag menar jag har ju en väldigt bra dator, man tycker ju det ska fungera. Men det blir nog mycket bättre efter jag ominstallerat, vilket jag kommer göra nästa när nästa utvgåva kommer.
<Usr_dir> När jag ändå håĺler på så ska jag berätta om ett problem som jag inte har kunnat hitta svar på. När jag använder en extren hårdisk och överför filer till den som är stora eller många, avmonteras den av sig själv mitt under överföringen. Det är flera gånger värre med usb stickor. Detta skedde aldrig under windows och gör det jätte svårt för mig med backups. Vad beror detta på, tror ni?
<larsemil> vet ej. aldrig vart med om.
<Usr_dir> Det jag hittade på internet var inte till någon hjälp heller, det fanns en bugg någonstans tror jag. Men inget svar på vad man ska göra.
<Usr_dir> Min MP3 avmonteras inte på samma sätt fast den också går via usb, inte min android telefon heller...
<Usr_dir> Jag tror (om jag minns rätt) att det stog i loggen något om bad request eller något. Hur gör jag för att skicka in en bugg med bra information, vad ska jag ta med och göra om jag icensätter detta problem. Ni verkar veta mer än mig... Vad behövs?
<phnom> rofl: http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-10-05/samsung-seeks-ban-on-apple-iphone-4s-sales-in-france-italy.html
<Philip5> phnom: cirkusen igång igen om att försöka stoppa försäljningar här och var
<phnom> Japp, förhoppningsvis så eskalerar det tills allting kraschar och alla kommer på att det var nog rätt korkat ändå.
<[swe]jeppe> och va e det med mitt minecraft nu då. crashar när den skall ladda upp världen
<[swe]jeppe> minecraft crashar vid building terrain laddningen
<newman> Hej och gokväll. Finns det nåt sätt att se om ens swap-partition är mountad? Försöker få igång natty på en laptop med krypterad home och swap, som det är nu så kan jag llogga in och jobba, men viloläge fungerar inte, kommer till inloggningsskärmen oavsett, free -m säger 0 utnyttjat swap..
<gusnan> newman, vad säger mount utan parametrar?
<gusnan> hmm, den kanske inte säger nåt om sånt alls iofs...
<newman> inget  listat om swap där nu iaf nej
<newman> Nån som vet hur man går vidare med det här? "Disk /dev/dm-0 innehåller inte en giltig partitionstabell", och det där ska alltså vara min krypterade swappartition..
<barzam> precise pangolin.. but why?
<realubot> Var är itmannen? Har han gått över till Winodws?
<[Spooky]> The dark side haha!
<coobra> ?
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<CasperN> x_link: få dem andra att dansa också, det är stendött på dansgolvet ju :(
<Philip5> x_link: woohoo!
<realubot> Skärp er.
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-06
<CasperN> Steve Jobs är död
<realubot> What?
<CasperN> ja
<CasperN> http://www.apple.com/
<realubot> Se där.
<realubot> Det var värst.
<realubot> Cancer?
<CasperN> sägs att han blev rånmördad av en galen stalker
<realubot> Mm.
<CasperN> nej, cancer
<realubot> Mm.
<CasperN> stackare
<realubot> Det var ju inte helt otippat.
<realubot> Ja, absolut.
<CasperN> fan va vidrigt att dö så som han gjorde, det var ju tyvärr inte en snabb död
<realubot> Nej. Sv. nyheter är sega med att rapportera...
<realubot> Han har varit sjuk till och från i många år...
<CasperN> aja, shit happens, tråkigt när vettiga folk dör, själv har jag aldrig ägt en apple pryl, men hans roll för Pixar är jag mycket imponerad över
<CasperN> dags att sova gnatt
<realubot> Steve Jobs är död och ni sover....
<andol> HeMan: Perfect Day
<joel135> tycker ni att elen är relativt billig i sv?
<larsemil> ne
<Kimmen> själva elen är inte så dyr för mig men nätavgiften och skatten på skatten utgör säkert 50-75% av räkningen
<kodein> han har ju lämnat kanylen så...
<kodein> 7,46 euro per megawattimme tycker jag inte är sådär svindyrt hsh
<[Spooky]> Ohfan visste inte att Steve hade kolat, men nu vet jag..
<kodein> steve urkel?
<[Spooky]> kodein: Ingen aning vem det är, jag tänkte på Steve Jobs.
<kodein> kulturskymning!
<kodein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlN4EEepAtI
<phnom> Morrn
<Barre> morrn
<whomee> kan man på något smidigt sätt med date göra så att datumstämpeln blir gårdagens datum?
<whomee> morrn fresten
<whomee> hittade :)
<joakim__> God morgon
<joakim__> är det någon som vet om man kan ha en WebDAV monterad disk som man även kan ha tillgänglig offline ?
<andol> joakim__: Alltså att den har all data cachad lokalt, och sen synkar upp då den faktiskt är uppkopplad? Lite som Dropbox, fast med en webdav-server som backend?
<Coffe> om jag startar X , får inte upp något alls på skrivbortdet - hur gör man i en console . för att öppna en terminal på den ?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> Coffe: export DISPLAY=:0; gnome-terminal
<Coffe> HeMan,  tack
<Coffe> HeMan, råkar du veta ? hur man ändrar till xfce
<HeMan> Coffe: nej tyvärr
<Linda^> itmannen: Tja! Nu har jag installerat 64bitars versionen av ubuntu 11.04. Och det strulade också för mig.
<Linda^> SÃ¥ back to 10.10..
<itmannen> Linda^:::  Jag undrar varför det blir detta tok för dig ?
<Linda^> itmannen: Den här gången frös inte allt. Den här gången blev allt svart med massa text. Tog bild :P
<Linda^> itmannen: Typ.. så fort jag försökte ansluta till ett nätverk.
<Linda^> då ba POFF ERROR
<itmannen> Linda^:::  Låter synnerligen mysko. Kan det bero på att det inte är en "riktig" dator utan en leksak :)
<Linda^> itmannen: Haha :(
<amelia> *gäsp*
<itmannen> Trötthetens Gudinna :D
<itmannen> Linda^  Allvarligt talat så förstår jag inte vad det kan bero på.
<Linda^> itmannen: Inte jag heller
<itmannen> Linda^  För din hårdvara ska utan tvekan klara det.
<Linda^> Well...
<Linda^> Du skulle kunna se bilden jag tog med min mobilkamera :p
<Linda^> måste bara föra över til ldatorn först
<itmannen> Ok
<Linda^> okej, hang on då
<Linda^> ska bara lyckas ansluta mobilen till datorn med :o
<itmannen> Inget är som väntans tider :)
<Linda^> haha vafan
<Linda^> mobilen vill inte dyka upp i datorn
<Linda^> fml!
<madbear> sup dawg... Linda^
<Linda^> madbear: yo bear!
<madbear> :D
<phnom> Humdidum...
<sakjur> Linda^: Update me
<sakjur> vad händer?
<Linda^> sakjur: jag köpte en cola :)
<Linda^> ska testa en kickstartfil. Återkommer!
<sakjur> en cola?
 * amelia har ett dilemma... 
<Barre> men korven den har två
<amelia> Nya servern kommer förmodligen imorgon, men diskarna är inte skickade än.. :(
<Barre> du får slå på den utan disk och njuta av surret tills diskarna anländer
<itmannen> Vanligvis så heter det att "korven har 2 ändar" Inte 2 dilemma
<amelia> det finns diskar i den, men bara 73Gb så känns lite onödigt att installera den nu lixom.
<Barre> ahhh...
<sakjur> amelia: njae
<Barre> itmannen: nähä.. gör det O.o
<itmannen> amelia  Vilken mysko storlek
<sakjur> kör system på 73Gb disken och /var /srv och /home på den större
<amelia> sakjur: njae vadå?
<amelia> sakjur: där är ju bara två diskplatser.
<sakjur> ah
<sakjur> drygt
<Barre> amelia: en power?
<amelia> itmannen: de är ju faktiskt 72.8Gb egentligen.
<amelia> Barre: nej, intel
<Barre> :(
<amelia> Barre: mmm, en IBM x3550 blev det.
<itmannen> amelia  Visste inte att det fanns så små nu för tiden
<sakjur> älskar hur mjukvara och hårdvara räknar hårddiskstorlekar olika
<amelia> Barre: hittade inga 1U powermaksiner och 4U känns dyrt att få colo till.
<Barre> sant
<amelia> itmannen: det är SAS-diskar och de är inte nya, de hör till server. men eftersom att SAS är kompatibelt med SATA kommer jag stoppa i 1TB SATA-diskar istället.
<vacum> jag har lekt lite med ena power-burken amelia
<vacum> såå söt
<amelia> itmannen: förlorar lite prestanda eftersom att SAS-diskarna är 15k och SATA-diskarna bara är 7.2k
<itmannen> amelia  Ok. jag trodde det var en ny maskin
<amelia> itmannen: hahahahah, en ny? de kostar ju för fan hur mycket som helst.
<sakjur> funderar på att bygga ihop en server efter Facebooks ritningar ^_^
<amelia> min smala lycka är att den kommer från england och att pundet är väldigt billigt mot den svenska kronan just nu.
<itmannen> amelia  Jo jag vet. Men jag har ingen kunskap om din ekonomi :)
<amelia> itmannen: njä iofs. ekonomin är väl inte problemet. problemet är väl att de är onödigt dyrt.
<itmannen> amelia  Men det kostar att ligga på topp,
<kodein> att ha råd med leksaker är ju en sak, men att välja en dyr leksak är ju att välja bort andra man kan få billigare
<amelia> känns inte som att jag vill lägga 40.000kr för att få det senaste när jag kan köpa en refurbished maskin med några år på nacken för 4k
<kodein> mm
<itmannen> Nu är det dags att lämna detta och arbete ett tag
<amelia> itmannen: multitasking.
<kodein> kapitalförstöring att köpa fina burkar nya för hemmabruk
<amelia> kodein: precis
<Linda^> sakjur: Ja, jag köpte en cola? Eller vad ville du ha update om? Du kanske inte var intresserad över mitt liv direkt? :P
<amelia> de är värre än billar dessutom, tappar nästan 75% av sitt värde så fort du plockar ut den ur kartongen.
<amelia> bilar*
<itmannen> amelia  Det är bara kvinnor som har simultanförmåga :)
<sakjur> Linda^: Mera vad det var som inte fungerade ;)
<sakjur> vad har du för maskin och sånt..
<Linda^> sakjur: Jaha :d Jag försökte ansluta mobilen till datorn, så jag kan föra över en bild från mobilen till datorn
<Linda^> men datorn ville inte se min mobil
<Linda^> fast jag valde i mobilen "diskenhet"
<Linda^> men äh..
<sakjur> Bluetooth?
<larsemil> låter mer som usb
<Linda^> sakjur: har inte bluetooth på datorn
<Linda^> så usb
<whomee> kebab
<Linda^> FALAFEL!
<sakjur> Linda^: :/ segt
<Linda^> sakjur: ah
<Linda^> nu har jag även problem med att koppla in en extern skärm och få den att visa korrekt
<Linda^> allt blir korrupt :(
<Linda^> men max sa "uppgradera ubuntu".. så vi får se.
<sakjur> jag kör 11.10 - den kmr om bara ngra dagar i stabil version - så det kanske fixas då
 * Barre gör kerneluppdatering, bbl
<Linda^> sakjur: Jag kan inte köra 11.4 :(
<Linda^> tror inte jag kommer kunna köra 11.10 heller
<sakjur> Linda^: inte ens i safe-graphic mode?
<Linda^> har inte testat..
<Linda^> men jag tänker inte fomratera igen för att testa om det funkar i safe-graphic mode
<phnom> Linda^: Det är det man har live-cd till ;)
<Linda^> phnom: Jamen.. :(
<Linda^> jag är nöjd med 10.10 iaf :P
<madbear> tjenna
<Linda^> yo bear!
<madbear> slackware e ballast
<Linda^> Jag är ballast
<madbear> med V 13.37
<madbear> nej
<Linda^> jo
<madbear> stfu Linda^
<HeMan> vi behöver bara 37 månader på ett år så lär det komma en Ubuntu 13.37 med!
<madbear> den heter ubuntu n00b
<madbear> :DDDDDDD
<larsemil> hur söker jag i en mapp vilka filer som inte slutar på vissa tecken?
<Linda^> madbear: VAR SNÄLL MOT MIG!
<speakman> larsemil: grep -v
<speakman> find /path/to/dir | grep -v filextension$
<speakman> +e
<larsemil> nej inte så
<speakman> (sedan finns det säkert en massa vackra argument till t.ex. find för att hitta rätt direkt)
<larsemil> filinnehållet ska sluta på visst tecken
<HeMan> find /path/to/dir -name '*.html' | grep -v ignore
<speakman> filinnehållet?
<speakman> du får nog berätta mer i detalj vad det är du försöker göra
<larsemil> for file in $(find ./ -name '*.php'); do echo $file; tail $file -n 1 | awk {'print $1 '}; done
<larsemil> detdär gjorde ungefär vad jag vill
<Coffe> larsemil,  hur har de gått ?
<Coffe> ang varnish , någon som vet hur man stännger av att den adderar header X-forward ?
<larsemil> är $1 vad som kommer från en pipe?
<HeMan> larsemil: första elementet i varje rad
<joakim__> andol, precis
<larsemil> hur får man en variabel att följa med in i en awk?
<MrMind> blir ju deprimerad när läraren frågar hela klassen om VEM macintouch är...
<haffe> Om man hade så små problem i sitt live.
<MrMind> är glad så länge problemen håller sig på den nivån faktiskt, hehe
<amelia> *fniss*
<haffe> Inte *gäsp* ?
<amelia> nej, så tråkig var han inte..
<haffe> Jag säger *gäsp*, bara för att.
<kodein> mr macintosh
<kodein> han var ju med i den där filmen, blank check
<haffe> kodein:
<kodein> haffe:
<haffe> Vi var på blåmesen igår, vi såg inte dig.
<kodein> när var ni där?
<kodein> vi brukar gå dit 11.30 ungefär, för att slippa 12-ruschen
<kodein> igår så var jag nog färdig 11.55 eller så
<haffe> Jag var där 11.55
<kodein> hmm, jag kan ha gått tidigare än så iofs.
<kodein> men jag såg ju alicia där häromdagen
<haffe> Ok.
<kodein> har hon pluggat färdigt, för den delen? eller är det examen från lysator university som gäller?
<haffe> Jag har ingen aning.
<haffe> Jag umgås inte speciellt mycket med henne.
<kodein> ok
<einand> steve jobs dog idag
<kodein> tack för att du informerade oss. vi hade inte hört det innan.
<einand> tack för du är otrevlig
<kodein> är jag otrevlig?
<kodein> det hade jag kanske varit om jag sagt "ja, vi vet, din jävla noob". men nu sa jag inte så.
<einand> Sarkasm uppfattas oftast som otrevlig
<kodein> varför tror du att jag var sarkastisk?
<kodein> per albin hansson dog också idag. för 65 år sedan.
<amelia> *morr*
<einand> Snarare så att Jobs var en visonär innom "datorer" och är ett aktuellt ämne
<kodein> det var igår som Jobs dog, för den delen.
<einand> som håller sig innom kannalens topic
<madbear> han va nobb
<madbear> wozniak är hjärnan
<kodein> visst medhåll. jobs var affärsmannen, woz var ingenjören
<madbear> jobs såg wozniak och såg honom som en stor fet sedelbunt bara
<madbear> och visst fick han en del peng!
<kodein> nåja, mac-jesus återuppstår nog på den tredje dagen
<madbear> hur gick det med aktien då
<kodein> hyfsat oförändrat, vad det verkar
<kodein> men åas så har väl inte nasdaq öppnat än?
<madbear> just ja
<Barre> *gäsp*
<larsemil> *gääsp*
<joakim__> är det någon som vet om man kan ha en WebDAV monterad disk som man även kan ha tillgänglig offline ?
<madbear> *fjärt*
<Barre> men madbear... du får gå ut om du skall släppa väder..
<madbear> :D
<madbear> så
<Barre> bra :)
<Barre> joakim__: ta en titt på sparkleshare och se om det är något sådant du är ute efter
<joakim__> Barre, tack för tipset
<itmannen> Efter gårdagens diskussion om VGA > TV: Läs gärna detta; http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&p=444823#p444823
<bittin> RIP STEVE =(
<antii> bittin: varför så ledsen?
<antii> bittin: kände du honom? (
<bittin> antii, nej men jag gillar hans företag o produkter
<E3-Fisk> gillade hans produkter? och du sitter i en linux kanal :P
<itmannen> E3-Fisk  vad skulle det spela för roll så länge det inte handlar om WIN ?
<bittin> E3-Fisk, jag kanske kör Linux på en mac
<bittin> och en PC
<E3-Fisk> Tack! ni rädda min dag
<E3-Fisk> puss på er :*
<itmannen> Tvi vale
<E3-Fisk> ?
<E3-Fisk> itmannen: hur mår du?
<itmannen> E3-Fisk  Bara bra tack :)
<E3-Fisk> såg ut som du inte gilla min puss x)
<itmannen> E3-Fisk  Måste man må dåligt för att inte ta emot pussar från främmande personer ?
<E3-Fisk> det vet man aldrig:)
<itmannen> E3-Fisk  men som sagt. Jag mår hur bra som helst utan att vilja ha dessa fysisk känsloyttrningar.
<E3-Fisk> du och jag, vi kan bli något. världens kärleksmässiga par
<itmannen> E3-Fisk  Hm. jag ser det möjligheten som obefintlig :)
<E3-Fisk> du ska se, är riktigt het
<itmannen> E3-Fisk  Tack för erbjudandandet. Men jag avstår bestämt utan förhandlingar.
<E3-Fisk> Grrr
<itmannen> E3-Fisk  Och detta oaktat om du är en hona eller Gud förbjude, en hane
<CasperN> itmannen är svårfångad :P
<E3-Fisk> märker det :
<E3-Fisk> Är flicka : >
<itmannen> CasperN  det är bara förnamnet :)
<E3-Fisk> ingen tar ju en seriös om man är tjej i något jävla forum ...
<E3-Fisk> -.-
<E3-Fisk> alla tror det är dudes
<itmannen> E3-Fisk  Där har du fel. Jag tror nog alla bemöts seriöst här
<CasperN> varför ska man behandla en tjej annorlunda än någon annan?
<E3-Fisk> haha fråga INTERNET
<CasperN> här behandlar vi alla som män :)
<E3-Fisk> mjo märker det
<itmannen> CasperN  Fel. Vi bemöter alla som datoranvändare
<CasperN> var ju det jag sa :P
<E3-Fisk> Alltså internet i helhett består av pojkar mellan 12-100, alltså omogna runkande p:12:or och gamla gubbar som äklar sig
<CasperN> eh, datoranvändare== män?
<E3-Fisk> Jag är på jobbet just nu, och jag jobbar med datorer
<itmannen> E3-Fisk  Nu generalisserar du hårt
<CasperN> aja, här lär du väl inte hitta så många äckliga gubbar eller p12or, det skulle isåfall vara realbot
<E3-Fisk> haha :P
<itmannen> Vad är p12 ?
<E3-Fisk> pojkar som är 12?
<itmannen> Ok
<E3-Fisk> k
<E3-Fisk> ni är LooLiga : >
<E3-Fisk> hur gamla är ni? :P
<itmannen> E3-Fisk  jag är för ung ännu. Bara 57 och för långt kvar till pensionen
<E3-Fisk> 57...
<E3-Fisk> är du en av gubbarna? :=
<E3-Fisk> :O
<itmannen> Men inte dom gubbar du skriver om
<E3-Fisk> Jag är fan bara 22, känner mig som en liten tös bara -.-
<itmannen> Du är ju en lite tös ännu så det stämmer bra
<E3-Fisk> x(
<E3-Fisk> men jag väger 2250 kg och rullar fram :D
<E3-Fisk> så jag är fett en stor tös ;)
<itmannen> Möjligen fysiskt men inte psykiskt
<E3-Fisk> asså :)
<E3-Fisk> nejmen jag är fett liten :(
<E3-Fisk> 160cm
<E3-Fisk> väger 48 :D så de så!
<itmannen> Varför skrev du en annan vikt först då ? :)
<E3-Fisk> ahh för man brukar väga 2250 :)
<E3-Fisk> tog du att jag rullar fram seriöst :P
<itmannen> "Man" brukar brukar väga. När du skrivere "man" så pratar du för hela mänskligheten. Vet du det ?
<E3-Fisk> Vad vill du komma fram till lilla gubbe? :D
<itmannen> E3-Fisk  Ingenstans speciellt. Jag bara vill lära dig :)
<E3-Fisk> okej min mentor!
<E3-Fisk> vilket os ska jag använda?
<joakim__> "man" skrivs ju när det ska läsas manual :-)
<E3-Fisk> Du kan ALDRIG gissa i vilket os jag sitter i
<itmannen> Sen om folk rullar fram eller inte är av underordnad betydelse i forum. Eller hur ?
<Kimmen> fiskos?
<E3-Fisk> ubuntu version
<E3-Fisk> Sitter i      PinGuy
<joakim__> E3-Fisk, vad tycker du om PinGuy?
<joakim__> själv tycker jag att det är för mycket lull lull det blir så segt...
<itmannen> Använder/nyttjar menar du ? Så länge det inte börjar på W är det ok
<delhage> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/308131_2519559427707_1214916943_33062774_2054016789_n.jpg
<joakim__> delhage, kul middag :-)
<E3-Fisk> Jag älskar PINGUY!
<E3-Fisk> Jobbar i det
<E3-Fisk> har det hema
<E3-Fisk> hemma*
<E3-Fisk> Älskar att allt bara finns där
<E3-Fisk> skit härligt
<itmannen> Allt ?
<E3-Fisk> Jag satt faktiskt i SlackWare förut haha xD så det är en otrolig skillnad
<joakim__> Det är snyggt men för mycket lull, jag gillar crunchbang det är trevligt och snabbt
<E3-Fisk> Som sagt :P har alltid hållt mig vid slackware, men nu är det pinguy som gäller :)
<joakim__> :-)
<itmannen> Men nu har jag inte tid med er längre. Ska jobba ett tag. Tyvärr :)
<E3-Fisk> haha jag sitter på jobbet och skriver nu :P
<E3-Fisk> om ni jobbar i sthlm så kom förbi och träffa mig ;D
<itmannen> E3-Fisk  Ok. Så du är anställd på IRC ?
<joakim__> jobbar på IRC det är grejer det
<joakim__> E3-Fisk, vart jobbar du då då?
<itmannen> Ha de folket. Och sköt er snyggt
<joakim__> ha det bra itmannen
<E3-Fisk> jag jobbar vid djurgårdsbron i sthlm .P
<joakim__> det var inte illa, själv sitter jag på Ekerö och installerar upp datorer for lev. imorgon
<E3-Fisk> asså?
<CasperN> måste vara trevligt att jobba så centralt
<E3-Fisk> jag jobbar som webbutvecklare :P
<E3-Fisk> haha
<E3-Fisk> mjo det är rätt bra :)
<delhage> djurgårdsbron är ju i utkanten av stan
<joakim__> närmare än Ekerö
<E3-Fisk> njaa P
<E3-Fisk> 5 min med spårvagn sen är du på t-centralen
 * delhage har sitt kontor på Stortorget 1 i Gamla Stan
<spacebug-> Nordeas e-leg har jag inte fått att funka i linux. Kollade Telia och deras ska funka till ubuntu. Laddade hem och installerade och sen står det att jag ska logga in på min bank för att fortsätta men där inne kan jag ju bara grejjea med Nordeas egna e-leg. Blir så trött påt!
<joakim__> om man nu måste in till stan. går till kontoret på 30 sec. :-)
<E3-Fisk> ska vi mötas vid segels torg vid klockan halv 7?
<E3-Fisk> vid burger king?
<E3-Fisk> måste äta då
<joakim__> Det låter trevligt men jag har dessvärre ingen möjlighet :-(
<E3-Fisk> vrf? :O
<E3-Fisk> delhage då?
<E3-Fisk> han som hade så nära :P
<delhage> va?
<E3-Fisk> ska vi äta kvällis på burger king idag? :)
<delhage> nix, jag svälter för att komma i min kostym imorrn
<E3-Fisk> nej vrf? :O
<joakim__> Min yngsta dotter ska hämtas från dans då..
<delhage> begravning
<E3-Fisk> joakim, när ska du hämta henne?
<E3-Fisk> delhage: beklagar
<delhage> tack
<joakim__> klockan 7
<delhage> fick panik igår då jag knappt kunde knäppa byxorna
 * delhage har blivit en tjockis
<E3-Fisk> joakim, mitt tåg går klockan 7
<E3-Fisk> kvälis innan?
<joakim__> det blir svår idag med så kort varsel, ledsen  :-( men jobbar du där varje dag så borde det gå att hitta någon annadag för lite kvällsis
<E3-Fisk> sure
<E3-Fisk> jobbar här hela veckorna
<E3-Fisk> 9 - 18
<joakim__> ok
<E3-Fisk> :)
<joakim__> :-)
<Coffe> Barre,  har du någon susning om detta problem ? => kernel: connection1:0: detected conn error (1011)
<Barre> iSCSI problem Coffe+
<Barre> s/+/?/
<Coffe> jo, men mina söknar har inte sagt mig så myclet.
<Coffe> mycket.
<Barre> kan kolla om vi har något i våra databaser om det..
<Coffe> tack
<Barre> Coffe: en snabb summering: det kan vara precis vad som helst :/
<Coffe> Barre, kanon :)
<Barre> Coffe: men en övervägande handlade om bond och dåliga drivrutiner
<Coffe> ok
<Coffe> kör bond på den maskinen :/
<Barre> Coffe: några om knepiga nätswitchar
<Barre> Coffe: ahhh
<Coffe> har ju fungerar bra innan
<Barre> det räcker ju med en bit fel i alla GB av kod för att en bugg skall finnas ;)
<Barre> men Coffe... kör du bonding på iSCSI?
<Barre> Coffe: personligen skulle jag köra multipathing istället (om möjligheten finns på target d.v.s)
<Coffe> vad är deT ?
<Barre> Coffe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multipath_I/O
<Coffe> Barre,  låter som jag då har liet att läsa å ev göar om :/
<Barre> Coffe: jo, det är möjligt. men det tror jag att du i längden tjänar på. Multipathing var liksom gjort för att hantera block IO, tillskillnad från nic bonding
<Coffe> Barre, ok, aldrig gjort det , så jag får testa...
<Coffe> Hemgång
<realubot> Hallå
<realubot> Kanalens klaraste lysande stjärna är tillbaka bara för er skull.
<itmannen> Nu har jag suttit och testat inspelningar av vad som sker i min laptop. Hur jag gör står här : http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&p=444823#p444823
<realubot> En modern TV har ju stöd för DVI och HDMI också.
<itmannen> realubot  Och om man inte har en ny TV eller en Dator med HDMI då ?
<realubot> Då får man använda VGA eller S-Video.
<itmannen> realubot  Amen
<realubot> Mm.
<HeMan> hmm, jag tror jag har en riktigt bra vga->scart-adapter liggandes
<itmannen> realubot  Men då vill det till att även din DVD-inspelare stödjer HDMI
<itmannen> Alla kanske inte har råd med det absolut nyaste som finns
<realubot> itmannen: Visst. Jag bara sa att "alla" moderna TV/dator har stöd för DVI/HDMI.
<itmannen> realubot  Jo jag såg det :)
<itmannen> Men detta var bara en info hur jag håller på att testa nu med min tjockTV. Inget lagförslag alltså :D
<itmannen> Men det blir onödigt hör kvalitet på inspelningen. Så man bör nog redigera ned den innan man använder den på t.ex nätet.
<itmannen> Och den använder jag det ypperliga KdenLive till. Där kan man rendera om till nästan vad som helst.
<itmannen> Och för att inte slösa i onödan så använder jag DVD-RW. Då kan jag laborera lite hur som helst i DVD-inspelaren.
<itmannen> DVD-RW funkar bra så länge det inte handlar om operativsystem. För då ska man nyttja CD eller DVD-R
<itmannen> Har jag tråkat ut er tillräckligt ? :D
<Diffen> Hallå. Någon som använt sig av iptables och prerouting någongång? Får inte till det  riktigt... eller inte alls :) går ej iväg någon trafik till server 2
<realubot> Diffen: Det här kanske är en hjälp på vägen: http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/
<realubot> http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO//packet-filtering-HOWTO.html
<Diffen> Tackar
<seno> har problem med skype, verkar som att kameran inte funkar, kan det vara några drivisar som fattas
<seno> ???
<seno> någon som kan hjälpa?
<seno> verkar inte finnas något för kamera under inställningar eller administration
<seno> ingen som kan hjälpa???
<seno> ???
<amelia> *gäsp*
 * itmannen Hälsar på trötthetens Gudinna
<amelia> godkväll itmannen!
<amelia> itmannen: vad datar du idag?
<itmannen> amelia  Hojtan. Jag har hållit på med detta : http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&p=444823#p444823
<amelia> itmannen: aha
<amelia> jag försöker komma på vad vi ska ha till mat nästa vecka så jag kan handla...
<itmannen> amelia  Det som går att prova måste också göra det :)
<itmannen> amelia  Jag tänkte kanske vore att bra sätt att tillverka lite demovideo om Ubuntu
<amelia> itmannen: det vore väl inte så dumt. vet att realubot är rätt inne på det där med videolektion om olika saker. ni kanske kan slå er ihop och göra något kul.
<itmannen> amelia  Jag är med i en videogrupp inom vår gemenskap
<itmannen> amelia  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se-screencasts
<realubot> seno: Ser du kameran om du kör kommandona: lsusb; lspci
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Om du kör kommandona i Terminalen alltså. Ser du en rad med info om kameran?
<itmannen> Börjar fundera på om det är vuxenfilm på TV ?
<itmannen> iRC kan vara som en påse. Tomt och innehållslöst. Om man inte fyller den med något :)
<itmannen> Nu är det nog med detta. Dags att kräla till sovplatsen som hustrun gjort iordning  i ett hörn av sovrummet.
<haffe> kodein:
<itmannen> Det blir en hård dag imorgon med att försöka göra så lite som möjligt
<itmannen> >>> Gone
<kodein> haffe:
<haffe> kodein: Jag såg dig.
<kodein> jaså?
<kodein> jag såg nog inte dig
<haffe> I tisdags?
<kodein> ah, jo, i tisdags så
<kodein> tänkte du menar idag
<kodein> jag träffade ju t.ex. bassh på biltema, så det hade väl inte varit helt otroligt att andra sett mig
<haffe> Ok.
<MrMind> någon som vet vad standard max storleken är på bash_history? histsize alltså
<delhage> echo $HISTSIZE
<delhage>        HISTSIZE
<delhage>               The number of commands to remember in the command history (see HISTORY below).  The default value is 500.
<delhage> från man bash
<MrMind> åh, tackar!
<Philip5> Hund: gå och lägg dig! du ska inte vara uppe nu när det strax är spöktimmen!
<Hund> Philip5: Jag ska. :) Tidig morgon nalkas för mig.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<delhage> fuck it
<Linda^> :o
<Philip5> x_link: woohooo!
 * realubot ger x_link en golfapplåd för dansen.
<x_link> Philip5: =)
<x_link> realubot: =)
<realubot> x_link: Har du trappat ner på kneget än då?
<realubot> Så du inte börjar brinna och bränner ut dig?
<x_link> realubot: Nja, inte än =)
<x_link> Sitter och jobbar just nu faktiskt, men ska sluta om 5 min typ.
 * realubot skakar på huvudet åt x_link.
<realubot> :S
<x_link> =)
<x_link> Ja idag har det blivit rätt mycket.
<realubot> Mm. Du måste bli rik på jobbet eller har du kasst betalt?
<realubot> Du jobbar ju 24/7, typ. :|
<x_link> 07:30-17:00, 18:30-20:30 och sedan 23:45 tills nu.
<realubot> Då har du råd med en Ultrabook.
<x_link> realubot: Jag har inte kasst betalt, lever rätt bra.
<x_link> Har bäst betalt på jobbet, sedan tillkommer allt som jag jobbar extra med.
<realubot> Då har du råd med en sådan här: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGT5UnVUzLQ
<realubot> Asus UX31
<x_link> Har jag säkerligen =)
<realubot> Eller en sådan här: http://www.slashgear.com/lenovo-ideapad-u300s-hands-on-video-01176357/
<realubot> Det är det senaste...
<realubot> Om du har en sådan dator så får du vilken brud som helst.
<x_link> Vad kostar Asusen?
<realubot> Tror typ 13 000 kr eller något.
<realubot> Finns ju inte i Sverige ännu.
<x_link> Lenovon hade jag valt alla dagar.
<x_link> Köper inte Asus, Acer och sådant.
<realubot> Acer Aspire S3 Ultrabook med ssd kostar 11 000 kr på Inet.
<realubot> http://www.inet.se/artikel/1970086/acer-aspire-s3
<realubot> Den billigare kostar 8 000 kr.
<x_link> Okej
<realubot> Och Acer brukar ju ligga lite lägre i pris.
<realubot> Så räkna med 10 papp minst.
<realubot> Dom är riktigt snygga och har bra prestanda men man måste vara gjord av pengar för att köpa en sådan...
<Linda^> realubot:
<Linda^> !
<realubot> Vad är en ultrabook: http://pcforalla.idg.se/2.1054/1.404738/de-nya-ultrabook-datorerna---har-ar-allt-du-behover-veta
<CasperN> orka
<realubot> CasperN: Orka vad?
<CasperN> nya namn
<realubot> Men sköna datorer. :)
<CasperN> kan man inte bara kalla allt för bärbara datorer eller möjligtvis laptops om man snackar med en som inte behärskar svenska
<realubot> tablets, netbooks, ultrabooks, notebooks, laptops...
<CasperN> vart fan kommer "book" delen ifrån?
<realubot> Vad är en notebook? En laptop med max 13" skärm?
<realubot> Och bättre prestanda än en netvbook typ?
<CasperN> men allt får ju bättre prestanda, varför nya namn hela tiden
<CasperN> "The name Ultrabook is an Intel trademark"
<realubot> Det är ganska bra ändå, tycket jag. Intel har ju bestämt att en Ultrabook måste ha en viss vikt, prolle, tjocklek o.s.v. Så om den dator kallas Ultrabook så har man ju ett hum om prestandan bara där.
<CasperN> tills om två år
<CasperN> då görs det inga datorer med så dålig prestanda som nu
<CasperN> så vad gör man med deras trendiga lilla standard då?
<CasperN> nej, vänta
<CasperN> nanobooks!
<realubot> Ja. :D
<realubot> Vem vill inte ha en Nanobook?
<realubot> Om 2 år?
<CasperN> världen är ond och dålig, så även folk som håller på med marknadsföring
<CasperN> nu ska jag lägga mig och gråta i sängen :'(
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-07
<mx> vilket kort är bäst
<mx> GeForce2 Ultra Bladerunner eller radeon 9600
<realubot> mx: Fråga i ##hardware om du inte får hjälp här.
<mx> ok
<einand> Barre: var det vi som snacka om ipv6 och telia?
<einand> Barre: iaf nu fungerar ipv6 igen, troligtvis jag som inte fixat igång stödet i linux för det fungerar utmärkt i windows
<einand> Internet Protocol Version 6 (IPv6) / Experimental support
<einand> IP Address: 2002:4e4f:c7d::4e4f:c7d
<einand> Hostname: 2002:4e4f:c7d::4e4f:c7d
<nighter> Skönt att vara ledig en fredag! Älskar bara få sitta och knappa med datorn för det är skoj ;)
<einand> nighter: :)
<coobra> nighter:  det är kul 1timma
<nighter> då har du inte hittat rätt hobby :P
<coobra> haha
<coobra> :D
<amelia> det hade varit gött att vara ledig idag...
<Kimmen> beror på vad man knapprar med
<nighter> Blir ju så när man jobbar med datorn från 08 - 17:00 varjedag. De är inte så man orkar gå hem fortsätta för att leka med datorn. Inte jag i alla fall. Så behöver ledig dag för hålla på med det man tycker är kul.
<amelia> nighter: lite så är det, har man något väldigt roligt att göra så kan man ju fortsätta på det när man kommer hem. men man varken orkar eller hinner ta tag i några större projekt.
<amelia> wiii! min server är i sthlm sen kl 6 imorse... då kommer jag få den idag! *lycka*
<kodein> helgen är räddad
<amelia> minst
<amelia> fast diskarna har ju inte kommit. :( men kan ju iofs börja leka lite ändå.
<itmannen> Godmorgon grymma värld. Ännu en dag att försöka göra så lite vettigt som möjligt har tagit sin början.
<haffe> Du kan få disk av mig.
<haffe> Hur många smutsiga tallrikar kan jag bidra med?
<einand> snacka om att dom försöker lura programmere http://www.sverigessmartasteprogrammerare.se/
<spixx> Godmorgon
<antii> http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/1.2583852/snokaos-i-norra-sverige-polisen-varnar
<itmannen> Undrar om jag ska orka stänga av denna dator idag och montera mer RAM ?
<itmannen> Har en ny förpackning på bordet som ligger och glor på mig sen en vecka
<itmannen> Nä nu ljög jag. Det är sen måndag kom jag på
<MrMind> itmannen: gör det, himla skönt när det är klart
<itmannen> MrMind  Helt rätt. Synd att man inte kan byta under drift :)
<MrMind> itmannen: hehe, det hade vart det allra bästa
<itmannen> MrMind  Jag vill ogärna stänga av min folding nämligen
<itmannen> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<itmannen> Jag ligger åt pipan för långt efter :(
<MrMind> äsch. bättre än 50% av dom andra, är väll aldrig dåligt
<itmannen> Nja. Inte tillräckligt bra för att jag ska vara nöjd :) men tids nog.
<itmannen> Men nu måste jag ut i den bistra verkligheten ett tag. Ha de gott folket.
<haffe> Vad gör itmannen egentligen på dagarna?
<itmannen> haffe  Så lite som möjligt. Men ibland så måste jag göra liiite rätt för mig :)
<itmannen> >>> Gone
<spixx> itmannen gör aldrig något... :) (då pratar jag mer allmänt om it folk).
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> ååååh, jag vill hem...
<amelia> tiden går för långsamt när man väntar på något.
<amelia> jag vill bara sluta för dagen så jag kan åka till webhallen och köpa disk och sen åka hem och klappa på min nya leksak. :D
<coobra> amelia:  ?
<coobra> vad är det för ny leksak
<amelia> coobra: min dautaserver
<coobra> jasså
<coobra> vad ere för burk
<amelia> IBM x3550 2st dual-core 2,3ghz och 8gb ram
<coobra> sexig
<amelia> jupp
<amelia> ska köpa två 1tb diskar på vägen hem så jag kan virtualisera massa.
<amelia> men nu, lunch!
<coobra> hahaha
<coobra> GEEK
<coobra> ja promenad + styra mat
<coobra> bbl
<Barre> einand: spännande.
<Barre> einand: kör du telia via öppen fiber?
<einand> Barre: via 3g
<Barre> einand: ahhh... ok... :(
<einand> Barre: samma resultat på mitt ADSL hemma, om jag inte kör telia smart
<einand> IP Address: 78.79.16.142
<einand> Hostname: host-78-79-16-142.mobileonline.telia.com
<einand> IP Address: 2002:4e4f:108e::4e4f:108e
<einand> Hostname: 2002:4e4f:108e::4e4f:108e
<einand> ser det ut nu
<larsemil> morrn!
<einand> larsemil: mörrn
<Barre> einand: kewl
<Barre> larsemil: yo!
<larsemil> ni förstår hur upptagen jag varit hittils om jag inte kunnat heja förens nu
<einand>   med att sova ;)
<Nocturne> Hej!
<larsemil> einand: tss. det gör man inte när man har barn
<einand> larsemil: du sa godmorgon, när det är klart och tydligt förmiddag ;)
<Barre> amelia: har diskarna kommit?
<Nocturne> Hallå?
<larsemil> Barre: jag har inte heller fått några diskar
<larsemil> Nocturne: HEEEJ!
<Nocturne> larsemil: HEJ! Ja! NÃ¥gon svarade!
<Nocturne> larsemil: Är du erfaren när det kommer till att installera program i ubuntu?
<madbear> Nocturne: ut med språket då!
<Nocturne> Jag har en ubuntu-dator för första gången i mitt liv och är helt ovan vid linux. Jag hade tänkt installera programmet "cheese" eftersom det verkar vara det enda kameraprogram som är kompitabelt med linux.
<Nocturne> Jag har läst igenom manualen till hur man ska installera program tusentals gånger.
<Nocturne> Men det fungerar inte på min dator.
<Nocturne> När jag går in på system-administration finns det inte alls så många flikar som bilden visade att det borde vara.
<Nocturne> "Programvarukällor" existerar inte!
<Nocturne> Är det fin dator det är fel på, eller är det jag som helt enkelt inte har letat tillräckligt?
<larsemil> Nocturne: cheese behöver du inte lägga till några programvarukällor för alls
<larsemil> Nocturne: det är bara att gå in i software centre och söka på cheese
<Nocturne> larsemil: Var hittar man software centre? Jag är verkligen definitionen av nybörjare när det kommer till det här.
<Nocturne> larsemil: Finns det under system?
<Nocturne> Jag hittade software centre tror jag!
<Nocturne> Det är här allting blir komplicerat.
<Nocturne> Ska jag lägga in mappen med cheese i software centre?
<madbear> nej du ska söka på cheese
<Nocturne> madbear: Det står: "0 objekt" när jag söker på cheese i software center.
<Nocturne> Är någon där?
<spixx> ja?
<spixx> Nocturne: tryck på din startmeny och starta "terminal"
<spixx> skriv där: sudo apt-get install cheese
<spixx> skriv ditt lösenord
<spixx> vänta och var glad
<spixx> Nocturne: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware för mer info :D
<Nocturne_> Förlåt, internet fungerar inte så flytande i den här byggnaden.
<spixx> Nocturne: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<spixx> Nocturne: vilken ubuntu installerade du?
<Nocturne_> spixx: Det var förinstallerat på datorn som jag fick via min utbildning. Jag tror att det är gnome.
<Nocturne_> Spixx: Det finns inget Ubuntu Software Center under någon av flikarna där uppe, men om jag söker på det finns det en del mappar  (software-center och softwarecenter).
<spixx> Nocturne_: Med "ubuntu" menar jag release, ubuntu släpps 2 gånger per år en lång support och en kort, 04 (mars) och 10 (oktober) så om du har en ny bör du ha 11:04 eller 10:10
<spixx> Nocturne_: Har du terminal?
<Nocturne_> spixx: Jag önskar att jag visste det. Vad innebär terminal?
<spixx> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/softwarecenterlucid01.png
<spixx> Ser din meny ut på det sättet?
<Nocturne_> spixx: "page not found"
<spixx> Nocturne_: En terminal är jämförbart med "DOS" prompten i Windows. Där kan du skicka kommandon till ditt system, nyttja olika program osv
<spixx> :S?!
<spixx> Nåväl på din startmeny under tillbehör?
<spixx> Har du "Terminal" där?
<Nocturne_> spixx: Nej!
<spixx> okej, vad exakt har du under menyn och "Tillbehör" :S?
<Nocturne_> spixx: Jag tror dock att det borde vara en relativt ny utgåva? Det är en grå menyrad där uppe.
<spixx> Nocturne_: Det är Inte unity dvs lite äldre / inte tillräckligt bra dator för att köra det
<spixx> Jag föreslår att du kollar denna guide som täcker både med och utan Unity http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<Nocturne_> spicc: Så jag kan inte installera cheese på datorn?
<spixx> Nocturne_: Jo
<spixx> Men du måste ju starta terminalen först :D
<Nocturne_> spixx: YES! Vilken tur! tack. Okej. Men software center finns inte under någon av flikarna på menyn.
<spixx> Nej det är inte troligt.
<spixx> Alltså software center är bara en front (GUI) för aptitude
<spixx> det enklaste sättet är att köra terminalen
<spixx> då kan du skriva: sudo apt-get install PROGRAM
<Nocturne_> spixx: Hur öppnar man en terminal?
<spixx> Via startmenyn
<Nocturne_> spixx: Finns det under "program", "platser" eller "system"? Jag ska försöka hitta det!
<Nocturne_> Heter det terminal?
<spixx> Ja
<spixx> du lär även hitta software center under "system"
<spixx> *du har nog en äldre ubuntu*
<spixx> Kör mint själv :P så jag kommer inte ihåg menyn så bra :S
<Nocturne_> Spixx: Aah. Jag hittar inte software center eller terminal? Men jag fick ju som sagt ubuntu förinstallerat eftersom datorn gavs till mig via min utbildning. Kan de kanske ha tagit bort det från menyn? :(
<spixx> Nej det verkar mystiskt. men kan hända iofs...
<spixx> testa att hålla in ALT och tryck på knappen F2
<Nocturne_> Spixx: Det står "kör program"
<spixx> skriv xterm där
<spixx> och tryck kör
<Nocturne_> Ska jag trycka i rutan med "kör i terminal" innan jag kör?
<spixx> nej
<spixx> xterm == terminalen
<Nocturne_> Det kom upp en liten ruta nu!
<spixx> ja
<spixx> du har nu terminal
<Nocturne_> WOHOOO!
<Nocturne_> Tack!
<Nocturne_> Ja!
<Nocturne_> Vad ska jag göra nu?
<spixx> testa att skriva: sudo apt-get install cheese
<spixx> sen tryck på enter
<Nocturne_> Ja! Jag tror att den installerar nu!
<spixx> Jo den lär skriva massa saker
<spixx> du kan behöva trycka Y och sedan enter
<spixx> vad det gäller din meny?
<spixx> så har jag svårt att svara under "prograM" bör du ha massor av grejjer
<Nocturne_> I terminalen står det nu "Idconfig deferred processing now taking place" och så verkar det som att jag ska skriva någonting.
<Nocturne_> Ska jag bara trycka enter?
<spixx> Nej
<spixx> sista som ska stå är "Processing triggers for menu..."
<spixx> om du har typ NAMN@NÅGOT
<spixx> så kan du testa att skriva cheese
<spixx> eller cheese &
<Nocturne_> DEN ÄR INSTALLERAD!
<spixx> Men som sagt den bör även ha hamnat i din meny under program
<spixx> Jooo...
<Nocturne_> spixx: Kameraprogrammet är uppe, men jag vet inte var det finns under menyn, jag kan inte hitta det där.
<Nocturne_> spixx: Det kan vara bra att veta om man ska öppna upp programmet.
<spixx> jo kan nog inte hjälpa dig där
<spixx> well du kan skriva cheese när du skrivit alt f2 :D?
<larsemil> Nocturne_: vilken version av ubuntu har du?
<spixx> Nocturne_: kan du i ditt terminal fönster skriva: cat /etc/lsb-release
<spixx> och kopiera till oss?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Nocturne_> spixx: ja! Det verkar öppnas när  skriver in det i alt-f2.
<Nocturne_> Okej!
<itmannen> Cheese finns under Program>Ljud och video
<spixx> amelia: hur är det på IBM då?
<itmannen> Nu ska jag stänga av denna dator och pyttsa in mer RAM
<Nocturne_> spixx: Det står: DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<amelia> spixx: jo, det är som vanligt.
<Nocturne_> release=10.04
<spixx> ah
<Nocturne_> CODENAME=lucid
<amelia> spixx: hur är det på fd. sk. konkurrenten då?
<spixx> :O vi har det kul som vanligt :P
<spixx> Inte mycket folk du känner kvar på Linux dock
<Nocturne_> larsemil: Jag vet inte vilken version det är, jag är som sagt en ny nybörjare, antagligen den nyaste man kan tänka sig
<amelia> spixx: jaså?
<spixx> Nocturne_: 10:04
<itmannen> Nocturne_  10.04 ? Gammal skåpmat :)
<spixx> som du sa :) dvs med den äldre Gnome och fiffligheten
<amelia> spixx: patrik är inte kvar det vet jag. du är väl kvar..
<spixx> amelia: Men mig känner du inte :)
<amelia> spixx: iofs
<spixx> du kände väll Joakim Larsson?
<amelia> spixx: ah jo, med betoning på kände. :P vi har nog setts en eller två gånger  på någon mässa de senaste sex åren. :P
<itmannen> amelia  Högmässa ?
<amelia> itmannen: it-mässa
<spixx> Ah, nåväl jag e ju kvar i alla fall. Bara intresserad men vad gör du ute i skogen i kista?
<itmannen> :)
<amelia> spixx: datar såklart. :)
<spixx> hehe
<itmannen> Adjö för nu.
<spixx> Sitter o fipplar med Postfix, kan då inte hitta bra info på det iaf :(
<spixx> itmannen: glhf
<amelia> spixx: det finns väl massvis med info om postfix
<itmannen> spixx  Va ? :)
<spixx> Försöka bygga en snabb relay ut som är bättre än sendmail med separata köer för varje domän :P
<Nocturne_> spixx: Tusentals tack för hjälpen! Jag hade aldrig fått ihop det hela utan din underbara, tålmodiga hjälp!
<spixx> Nocturne_: ingen fara simma lungt och försök hitta någon som kan fixa din meny bara
<amelia> spixx: ojdå. sendmail är ju bäst.
<spixx> amelia: Nja, alltså vi behöver lite nya funktioner, hittar bara inget sätt på queuen osv
<spixx> men men, det är väll mitt jobb att hitta.
<amelia> spixx: hehe
<spixx> amelia: nördig fråga hur stora hallar har ni i kista?
<spixx> eller är det hemligt :D?
<amelia> spixx: störst
<spixx> *suck*
<amelia> jag har ingen anning om jag ska vara ärlig. de är väl sådär normalstora.
<amelia> och ett par stycken. har inte varit i alla heller.
<spixx> amelia: w00t, det är ju vad man kollar först, iofs är ni ju rätt stora :P
<spixx> du råkar inte ha träffat på en Margaretha Kammar?
<amelia> spixx: tror inte det...
<spixx> ah, en annan jag känner som jobbar ute hos er. Nåväl back to postfix :(
<amelia> spixx: och jovisst, men jag får ju inte vara i alla och jag är väl inte särskillt intresserad av storleken i kvm utan vad som står där inne. :)
<spixx> amelia: en hall fullbelagd med bara HW från IBM lär ju dock vara rätt sexigt :P
<amelia> spixx: :)
<amelia> det är iaf tillräckligt stort för att jag ska ha problem att hitta ut.
<spixx> åhh :)
<spixx> Var i England o fifflade i en sådan hall :) var rätt nice men mycket spejjsigt med ögonscanner and whatnot..
<spixx> känns rätt konstigt att stå mitt i en fotbollsplan stort rum med bara servrar :P
<Coffe> hur kollar man vilka olika sessions typer man har för X ?
<lilleman72> ngn som vet vilken skillnad det blir mellan versionerna på 11.04 & 11.10?
<lilleman72> om det är värt att DL 11.10 sen om 4 dagar när den släpps
<CasperN> kan väl inte bli värre?
<niklaswe> lilleman72: är ju bara köra en dist-upgrade
<itmannen> Tidernas tråkjobb. Håller på att uppdatera min arbetplats
<itmannen> Har alla skrivit in 12/10 i sina kalendrar ?
<Coffe> har 4a nätverkskort i min maskin .. hur kollar jag vilket kort eth2 är ?
<kodein> det är inte ett nätverkskort med funktionen "tänd led:en så att man kan identifiera eländet", gissar jag?
<aron_work> Någon som vet vad som händer om man har en raid med säg 750gigsdiskar, och sedan slänger i en 1tbdisk?
<kodein> titta på mac-adressen på kortet, jämför med macadress via ifconfig? ;)
<aron_work> alltså då som replacement för en av 750gbdiskarna
<spixx> lilleman72: Det är inte LTS :D?
<kodein> vad för raid?
<spixx> kodein: bind dem via macaddress :S? kör ifdown på alla utom 2an :?
<kodein> spixx: säg det till Coffe
<Coffe> kodein,  då korten har 2 portar.
<spixx> Coffe: ifdown eth2?
<Coffe> hittade något konstigt med ethtool .
<Coffe> Speed: Unknown! (65535)
<spixx> Coffe: Nice :P
<spixx> Verkar inte så positivt dock
<Coffe> kan ju förklar ett å annat.
<spixx> Coffe: har du inga drivisar till kortet?
<spixx> står det att den e attatched?
<Coffe> är intel eller broadcom.
<spixx> hmz
<spixx> vad säger dmesg | grep eth
<Coffe> men det verkarar vara kabel problem .
<spixx> vad säger "link detected"?
<larsemil> heeeeeeeeeelg!
<antii> om 2.5h ~
<Markslap> Om en timme!
<Coffe> larsemil, oj redan. va skönt
<Coffe> tips på program att kolla igenom alla settings i gconf ?
<kodein> gconf-editor?
<Coffe> tack
<Coffe> försöker hitta. vart den ställer upplösningen på min skärm.
<haaga> Hellu. Jag har ett par tomcatservrar som ska lastbalanseras och sitter och funderar på vad som blir bäst. Jag har totalt 4 servrar och tanken är följande: antingen 4 servrar med apache + jk + tomcat och sen en hårdvarubalanserare eller 1 apache + jk + 3 tomcatar (dvs använda apachen som front)
<haaga> sorry för avsaknad av svenska tecken.
<haaga> vilket blir teoretiskt bäst?
<spixx> helg om 10 minuter :D
<spixx> hmz, bygger perl moduler och lyssnar på etype :P the f**k?!
<adroid22> hej jag behöver lite hjälp
<bamsefar> haaga: Behöver du någon feltolerans?
<adroid22> någon som har tid över?
<bamsefar> Kanske
<adroid22> jag försöker installera ubuntu via wubi har ISO nerladdat redan men wubi envisas med att försöka ladda ner "default" versionen hela tiden
<HeMan> Haloj!
<antii> Heajo
<haaga> bamsefar: ja, kan vara bra, men att klara lasten är prio 1
<Silasle> NÃ¥n som har en aning om hur man laddar in hela ubuntu (live usb) till ram?
<larsemil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<realubot> BootToRAM är instressant. Det borde ju snabba upp systemet något otroligt. Någon som har testat?
<larsemil> lite dålig persistence då. :D
<arand> Fast när man kör liveCD bryr man ju sig inte så fasligt om persistence ändå..
<arand> Är bara att använda TORAM=yes som bootparameter, sen får man ju räkna med att det tar sin lilla tid att läsa in hela skivan också
<Nocturne> SÃ¥, vad tycker ni om ubuntu11.04? Ganska modernt.
<itmannen> Äntligen fredag och kommisarie Morse på kanal9 klockan 21:00
<realubot> itmannen: T-10 to launch då.
<realubot> larsemil: Jo. Men guiden du länkade till använder ju hdd:n också så då är persistent inte något problem.
<itmannen> realubot@  Va ?
<itmannen> 7 minuter and still counting
<CasperN> kan någon öppna denna pdf i ubuntu? http://www.rolanddg.com/PDF/im-01.pdf
<CasperN> hmm, fungerade visst när jag sparade ned den
<CasperN> men firefox vägrar ta i den
<itmannen> CasperN@  Funkar utmärkt
<CasperN> får leta efter ett bättre pdfplugin till ff iaf
<itmannen> CasperN@  Jag har inga extra plugins
<CasperN> jag har adobe reader 9.4 plugin
<CasperN> och den laddar in filen men sedan buggar den ur
<itmannen> Hos mig öppnar den i dokumentvisaren
<CasperN> mjo, alla andra fungerar, men jag vill ha pdfvisning i webbläsaren att fungera
<CasperN> fin liten leksak iaf http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMvB92h4pjM
<realubot> itmannen: Mm. Kommisarie Morse.
<itmannen> realubot@  :D Ok
<Vahl> Slipper man jobs hysterin nu tro?
<recharge> hej.. jag körde rkhunter på min dator och hittade några varningar..
<recharge> vet inte hur jag åtgärdar det bara
<recharge> det låter ju inte så bra om man säger så
<recharge> någon som kan hjälpa mig?
<hR13> vad har rkhunt hittat då ?
<recharge> 6 varningar...
<recharge> verkar ligga i lynx och mail bla
<hR13> hmm, har du google:at på varningarna ?
<recharge> nä.. har inte tänkt så långt
<recharge> bra tips :)
<hR13> tror att det är bästa och snabbaste fixet, lycka till :-)
<recharge> okej.. har fått bort 4 varnningar genom att göra --propupd
<recharge> 2 kvar
<Micke2> hej kan någon hjälpa mig? Jag har har problem med squashfs
<hR13> Micke2, vad är det för problem ?
<Micke2> Jag testade att test köra ubuntu utan att installera det. Sedan stängde jag av ubuntu. Och då uppstod problemet
<Micke2> SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0x9d7f3
<Micke2> SQUASHFS error: Unable to read fragment cache block [275faa28]
<Micke2> SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 275faa28, size 23a7
<hR13> när du stängde av, har du startat om sedan dess ?
<hR13> på hårddisken altså
<Micke2> det går inte att starta om datorn
<Micke2> typ detta åkte jag ut för! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquashfsErrors
<hR13> men har du kör ubuntu live från cd så har den inte rört datorn. Håll bara in av/på knappen tills datorn är av stängd, starta sedan om datorn och ta ut cd:n/usb-pinnen innna datorn startar upp från den
<Micke2> Jag kan hålla inne knappen hur länge som helst utan att något händer.
<Micke2> Sitter på en laptop
<coobra> Micke2:  om du sitte r PÅ den kan det vara lite jobbigt att använda den  ?
<Micke2> etc/rc6.d/S90reboot: 38: reboot: Input/output error
<hR13> ta ut ström sladden och sedan koppla ur batteriet. för att vara på säkra sidan låt allt vara urkopplat 5 min iallafall innan dyu kopplar till backa och startar upp
<Micke2> Okej jag testar det!
<Micke2> himla typsikt att man ska råka ut för sånt här :/
<hR13> rycka batteriet några minuter brukar kunna få tjuriga laptops att bete sig som de ska... nä nu är det dax attt hämta en ny öl :-)
<Micke2> Hämtar du en till mig också? :)
<hR13> absolut, ska jag dricka den åt dig också ;-)
<Micke2> jao kan du väl göra ;) Slipper jag ju pissa sen :)
<hR13> :-)
<hR13> verkar laptopen vilja starta nu ?
<Micke2> Jag ska se det nu. Upp tillbevis
<Micke2> Jajjemen! Nu bootade den windows 7! :D
<Micke2> Fan vad nice! :D
<hR13> :D fett bra
<hR13> förutom Win 7 då iofs
<Micke2> Ja men fixade det gratis så!
<Micke2> Men rekommenderar du ubuntu? :)
<Micke2> Verkar flyta på väldigt snabbt och smidigt
<hR13> beror lite på vad du är ute efter, ska det se ut som Win, så är Zorin 5, inte så dumt, annars så prov körde jag PureOS 4 här om dagen riktigt snabbt och påminnde lite om Mac om man gillar det
<hR13> annars så kör jag själv primärt CrunchBang (den Debian baserade versionen )
<Micke2> installerar du dem om och om igen eller kör du med typ WmWare? :)
<hR13> men Ububtu är bra, det är många som använder den och det finns många bra guider för det mesta man vill göra. Installera istället VirtualBox, det funkar lika i Ubuntu och Win.
<hR13> men jag brukar prova Live CD initiellt, sedan har jag ett par test datorer som jag brukar provinstallera olika distributioner ( olika versioner av GNU/Linux) Jag jobbar med IT support
<hR13> det är därför jag har ganska gott om lab datorer
<Micke2> jaha! Ja då förstår jag! Du verkar väldigt kunnig! :D
<hR13> nja, jag har viss koll iaf
<hR13> men tack så mycket för förtroendet
<Micke2> Jag är lite intresserad av att testa lite nya operativ system. Har alltid kört med windows innan. Men tycker dock att det buggar mycket
<hR13> håller absolut med dig
<recharge> det här är vad jag får när rkhunter körs:     Checking /dev for suspicious file types                  [ Warning ]     Checking for hidden files and directories                [ Warning ]
<Micke2> Det finns rätt bra program nu förtiden så man kan köra windows program på linux system?
<hR13> men installera VirualBox, ladda hem massa CD avblidningar (ISO) lägg till dem spom cd skiva p ådin virtuella maskin i V-box se hur det ser ut prov installera i den virtuella maskinen såp vet du mer eller mindre hur installatrionen ser ut och går till
<hR13> vilka win program är det du will köra?
<Micke2> Jag menar allt i princip allt från video/musik redigering och typ guitarrig till spel :)
<recharge> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<recharge> ops
<recharge> bara http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812 ska det ju vara
<recharge> superbra sida om säkerhet :)
<hR13> ok, men Video/musik, DJ, foto mm finns ju sjukt bra program som enligt min mening slår det dyra window programen utan problem. det var däeför jag undrade om det var ågot specifikt prog från win som du tror at du skulle sakna? annars om du jobbar mycket med musik så skulle jag rekomendera den ubuntu version för just det som heter Ubuntu-studio om jag inte missminner mig som har riktigt bra realitids (low latancy) stöd samt vansinin
<hR13> gt mycket musik och video applikationer, sjäv så använder jag annars Handbrake för DVD backup, Avidemux och OpenmovieEditor för film redigering samt ett perl script för musik backup som heter RipIT
<Micke2> De programmen jag kommer sakna är Cubase LE och Guitarrig 4
<Micke2> Eller tror du att man kan få dem att fungera? :)
<hR13> har dessvärre ingen anning, men jag vet att det finns en heldel Linuxmusiker sidor, du skulle kunna börja att kolla http://ubuntustudio.org/
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<realubot> Micke2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<realubot> Micke2: Räkna inte med att köra windowsporgram i Ubuntu. Det är inte självklart att windowsprogram fungerar i Wine.
<realubot> Wine är ett program för att köra windowsprogram i Ubuntu.
<Micke2> jaha! Jag har fixat ubuntustudio nu! FÃ¥r se hur det fungerar! :)
<realubot> Micke2: Lycka till! :)
<Micke2> Tack så mycket! :D
<realubot> Micke2: Det är bra att söka på WineHQ efter windowsprogrammet innan du försöker dig på en installation: http://www.winehq.org/
<realubot> Micke2: T.ex: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1181
<realubot> Micke2: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3629
<Micke2> Jag tackar hur mycket som helst! :D
<Micke2> Det ser väldigt lovande ut!
<realubot> Klickar du på versionsnumren så får du upp mer info om vad folk påstår fungerar och inte fungerar i Wine.
<realubot> T.ex: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19783
<Micke2> Men tror nästan jag ska köpa en ny liten hårddisk och installera ubuntu och allt till det på :)
<Micke2> Och om nu inte alla saker skulle fungera så kan jag göra göra vissa saker på windows och sen redigera och fixa allt i ubuntu :)
<realubot> Micke2: Du kan ju installera Ubuntu vid sidan om Windows på hårddisken du har nu.
<Micke2> Har dock väldigt lite utrymme. Men är det lätt att göra det?
<Micke2> Försökte på en kompis dator men tyckte inte det var lätt. Hittade mest inställningar att blåsa om datorn först :/
<realubot> Micke2: Du väljer installera Ubuntu vid sidan av ett existerande operativsystem när du installerar Ubuntu.
<realubot> Micke2: Du får se upp så du inte väljer att installera Ubuntu på HELA disken för då ryker Windows.
<realubot> Micke2: Alt 1: http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1104installation-large_003.jpg
<realubot> Micke2: Så ser det ut om du har Windows förinstallerat: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/installingnatty06.png
<realubot> Micke2: Här är en guide för att installera Ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<Micke2> Ser ut som det ska gå rätt lätt ju! :)
<Micke2> Men får nog rensa datorn lite då :)
<Micke2> Men då väljer man vad man ska köra då man bootar?
<hR13> innnan du installerar Linux vidsiadn av Windows, ta och defragmentera win, innan ordentligt
<Micke2> Det räcker att köra en scandisc och defrag som är standard i windows?
<realubot> Micke2: Jo. Det räcker nog.
<realubot> Micke2: Dock är det viktigt att du defragmenterar Windows innan du installerar Ubuntu vid sidan av Windows. Det gäller att samla ihop Windows alla filer på hårddisken innan du Ubuntu delar upp disken i olika partitioner.
<hR13> Micke2, det borde räcka
<Micke2> tack :)
<realubot> Micke2: Du kommer att ha en meny som heter Grub och där kommer Ubuntu och Windows finnas tillsammans med lite andra alt. t.ex. memtest för att testa RAM-minnet.
<realubot> Efter att du har installerat Ubuntu vid sidan av Windows. Ubuntu kommer att vara standard om man inte väljer Windows inom x sekunder men det går att ändra.
<Micke2> ja vad bra för farsan sitter och är inte så dator kunnig :)
<realubot> Micke2: Ok.
<Micke2> Men hur ändrar man det sen?
<realubot> Har du en gång installerat Ubuntu så får du aldrig bort det. Det kommer t.o.m. att dyka upp om du köper en helt ny dator med en helt ny hårddisk.
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> realubot borde gifta sig med ubuntu
<realubot> Micke2: Nej. Men det går att ändra i någon fil. Jag kommer inte åihåg hur nu. Det kan t.o.m. vara så att Ubuntu kommer ihåg vad du valde sist.
<hR13> *ler* så kul man har så här på kvällen/natte
<realubot> Haha
<Micke2> aha får se :o
<Micke2> haha ja visst har man! :D
<Micke2> Irländs afton i åseda imorgon :)
<hR13> för att andra vad som startar som default så ska man flytta 5 eller 6 rader i en fil som heter/ligger /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<hR13> i GNU/linux
<realubot> hR13: Du blandar inte ihop Grub med Grub2 va?
<realubot> hR13: Du har rätt.
<realubot> Micke2: Här är info om att ändra default boot-alternativ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring_GRUB_2
<realubot> Eller du har inte alls rätt...
<realubot> "Important note: Configuration changes are normally made to /etc/default/grub and to the custom files located in /etc/grub.d. Any changes made directly to the /boot/grub/grub.cfg are overwritten whenever update-grub is executed either by the user or when called automatically by various system functions. "
<realubot> Man ska ändra i filen /etc/default/grub
<hR13> nja, man kan ediutera grub.cfg i både grub och grub2 men enligt dokumentationen ska man inte editera grub.cfg i grub2 men det är det enklaste sättet i alla fall enligt mig, man måste bara komma ihåg att flytta rätt rader så fort man installerat en ny kärna. men har du en bra mini howto hur man "bör" ändra boot ordningen i grub2 så är jag mycket intresserad av att få den.
<realubot> "GRUB_DEFAULT=0 Sets the default menu entry by menu position. Counting of entries is the same as in GRUB - the first "menuentry" in grub.cfg is 0, the second is 1, etc."
<realubot> hR13: Det står ju i guiden jag länkade till? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring_GRUB_2
<hR13> realubot, det var som fan, det har jag missat i flera år i såfall, tack :-)
<realubot> Det var väl inte så lång tid sedan Grub2 ersatte Grub.
<hR13> jag har läst man på grub
<hR13> ett par 3 år är det i alla fall
<realubot> Mm.
<Micke2> jag är nästan borta men det kanske går ^^
<Micke2> Eller sätter man en lapp och skriver till farsgubben, välj Windows XP
<hR13> Micke2, det är nog enklast med lappen ;-)
<realubot> Micke2: Eller så använder du StartupManager som tydligen ska fungera även med Grub2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<realubot> "Currently the following StartUp-Manager options work with GRUB 2: "
<realubot> "Default OS/kernel"
<Micke2> vad är kernel egentligen? Jag har sett det ordet här och var :S
<Micke2> är det typ samma som OS?
<realubot> Micke2: StartupManager är nog det enklaste alternativet att ställa in default OS.
<realubot> Micke2: Kernel är kärnan.
<realubot> Det är det som är Linux. Linux är kärnan som sköter kontakten mellan hårdvaran och alla program, typ.
<Micke2> aha men det ska jag nog kunna re ut :o
<realubot> Ubuntu är ju: Linux (kärnan) + Skrivbordsmiljö (Gnome) + progra (Firefox, Pidgin, Evolution...)
<realubot> *program
<Micke2> jaha det är så det fungerar!
<CasperN> och även windows är uppdelat så, bara att användarna vet för lite om operativsystem för att förstå det :P
<realubot> Micke2: Du bör köra med den senaste kärnan som finns installerad på ditt system om den kärnan inte ställer till med problem.
<realubot> Micke2: Oftast fungerar den nyaste kärnan bäst eftersom den är mest utvecklad men ibland så fungerar viss hårdvara bättre med en äldre kärna.
<realubot> I normalfallet är den nyaste kärnan bäst.
<Micke2> Så i windows är det typ system32 som är kärnan? t.ex?
<Micke2> aha!
<realubot> Ubuntu uppdaterar kärnan med tiden så efter ett tag så kommer du att ha 2-3 kärnor där Ubuntu som standard använder den senaste.
<realubot> Micke2: Nej. Jag tror inte system32 är kärnan.
<CasperN> ntoskrnl.exe är windows kernel
<realubot> Micke2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_%28computing%29
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_NT_kernel
<Micke2> jaha! Detta slutar ju som en lärorik kväll! :D
<hR13> ntoskrnl har jag för mig att kärnan i Win heter, den ligger i windows katalogen om jag minns rätt det som ligget i system32 katalogen är program och bibliotek
<realubot> Micke2: PÃ¥ sv: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operativsystemk%C3%A4rna
<realubot> Jag behöver lära mig mycket mer om kernels.
<CasperN> wikipedia finns där för dig
<Micke2> intressant! :O
<Micke2> Men ni som är lite insatta i datorer, är ni bra på processorer och så?
<Micke2> Jag har lite svårt i val då jag ska bygga ny dator.
<Micke2> Vet inte om jag ska välja AMD eller Intel
<CasperN> välj arm :)
<hR13> med tanke på din musik och film/video skulle jag rekomenfdera i5 eller i7 (intel altså )
<realubot> Micke2: AMD ansågs ju förr vara ett mer prisvärt köp när det kommer till lågbudgetalternativ.
<realubot> Hur det är idag vet jag inte...
<hR13> CasperN, vart hittar man det, jag skuklle cvilja bygga en dubbelkärning ARM media server
<Micke2> Jag var annars sugen på Amds 6core 3.3ghz 3.7 turbo
<Micke2> Den kostar endast 1600kr.
<CasperN> hR13: jadu, det är ju lite klurigt, jag vet inte hur man går tillväga, men går gör det ju uppenbarligen, det verkar ju krylla av hemmabyggda armkretsar på nätet
<hR13> är säkert bra, men jag vet inte, själv köpte jag en i5 för 8 mpnader sedan funkar klockrent
<Micke2> Men såg i något test då en 8core intel vann över en 16core amd med 30%
<CasperN> en Cortex-A9 borde man säkert kunna bygga en spännande liten dator runt
<Micke2> Säljer folk egenbyggda?
<hR13> CasperN, jo det vet jag men jag har inte hitta något vettigt på vad ,man ska välja och ännu mindre vart man köper deet på att bra sätt, importera själv från UK eller tyskland känns inte så kul
<Micke2> Nej det är ju sant :/
<CasperN> det är vad du måste göra, allt säljs nog på licens man tecknar tror jag
<Micke2> Men vad tror ni om en 6core amd med H100 vattenkylning och överklocka till 4.3Ghz eller något? :)
<realubot> Micke2: Du kan köpa byggpaket.
<CasperN> hR13: med all sannolikhet så börjar man med en OMAP och bygger ut den efter eget behov hos någon kretskortsfabrik, men vilka steg man måste ta för att få fram delarna vet jag inte
<realubot> Micke2: http://www.inet.se/kategori/643/dator-i-delar
<realubot> Dock är nog grafikkorten anpassade för en gamers.
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_Instruments_OMAP#OMAP_3
<hR13> vad ska du göra med datorn Micke2 ? min standard PC på kontoret är en ION Zontec (2*1,3Ghz ) med 4 GB ram som kör en standard installation på CrunchBang
<hR13> CasperN, sant
<CasperN> hR13: om du verkligen är intresserad ska du snacka med "evildragon" på freenode
<CasperN> han är en fena på att bygga med arm :)
<hR13> skaq spara det namnet till senare tack CasperN
<CasperN> mer eller mindre han som byggt http://www.open-pandora.org/ tillsammans med några andra nötter
<CasperN> så han vet nog hela processen
<Micke2> Just nu kör jag med en  2x1ghz amd med 2gig i ram och ett nVidia 9800GT
<hR13> CasperN, smidig maskin den gillar jag
<CasperN> jupp, den är riktigt trevlig
<Micke2> Men jag vill gärna kunna köra mycket på samma gång. Den ska klara konvertering snabbt och inte sega ner det övriga
<hR13> CasperN, har du provkört den ? lr kanske tom har en ?
<CasperN> jag har en
<CasperN> den är trevlig, men den dras med lite problem, inget jag märkt av i större utsträckning dock
<CasperN> men många andra
<CasperN> största problemet är att den inte tillverkas
<CasperN> och att den försenats otroligt mycker
<CasperN> men det är en fantastisk liten sak annars
<realubot> Micke2: http://www.komplett.se/k/kl.aspx?bn=10301
<realubot> Micke2: http://www.komplett.se/k/kl.aspx?bn=10643
<CasperN> hR13: idag är det ingen idé att köpa en, men en spirituell uppföljare skulle jag rekommendera om man ser att tillverkningen löper på snabbt, någon sådan finns inte än dock
<hR13> CasperN, jag får hålla koll på vad som händer på Pandora sidan
<CasperN> pandorafolket är inget att hänga i granen, produkten är bra med communityn är kass. produkten kunde dock varit bättre, problemet är att det förmodligen kommer ta över 3 år innan vissa får sina datorer från den dag de beställde, så jag skulle hålla mig undan från dem som företag
<CasperN> men conceptet med en väldigt smidig linuxdator med många funktioner skulle jag vilja se mer av
<CasperN> det är den absolut trevligaste umpc jag lekt med, men det finns alltid sätt att förbättra allt, och pandoran är långt ifrån perfekt
<Micke2> Jag har nätagg och chassi, så det är bara moderkort, processor, ram och hårddisk som jag behöver.
<Micke2> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=617631
<Micke2> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=633002#extra
<Micke2> detta är väl något som jag tänkt :)
<Micke2> Och 1 ssd hårddisk och en större sata för lagring.
<realubot> Micke2: Du kanske ska överväga i5 eller i7?
<Micke2> tror du att det är bättre?
<realubot> Jag vet inte. Det var ju någon här som sa något om det.
<Micke2> Jag sa att intel var bättre än amd i test innan :)
<realubot> Micke2: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html
<realubot> Core i7 ligger ju helt klart i topp.
<Micke2> ja men i7 är väligt högt pris!
<Micke2> Men i5 är ju hyfsade :)
<realubot> Micke2: http://www.anandtech.com/bench/CPU/2
<Micke2> Den här låg hyfsat bättre till än amds bästa 6core http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=619274#reviews
<hR13> i5 är bra iförhållande till pris och prestanda
<hR13> nu får det vara slut för idag, god natt alla
<realubot> Micke2: http://www.inet.se/artikel/5309986/intel-core-i5-2500k-3-3ghz
<realubot> Min erfarenhet är att Inet ligger lite lägre i pris än Komplett när det kommer till datorbyggen, d.v.s. att plocka ihop delar till en PC.
<Micke2> jaha! :D
<realubot> Tjänar du 50-100 kr per produkt så blir det några hundringar mindre totalt.
<Micke2> Men den i verkar vara mest prisvärd i sin kostnads klass!
<Micke2> Hörde någon gång att det som gör intel rätt mycket bättre är kommunikationen i datorn och att amd ligger på 45nm och intel 32nm
<realubot> Det är ju olika och det är nog bäst att jämföra. Dock tror jag frakten gör att du tjänar på att köpa allt från samma butik men jag är inte säker på att det lönar sig att köpa allt från en butik.
<realubot> Jag menar priserna nu.
<Micke2> Jag får räkna lite på det!
<realubot> Micke2: Det finns en IRC-kanal här på freenode som heter ##hardware. Det är idé att fråga där också. Eller i Sweclockers forum.
<Micke2> Och kanske bättre om jag väntar lite. En vän berättade om att det skulle komma ut en ny processor tillverkare och konkurera :O
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-08
<realubot> Vad är det för processortillverkare? :S
<realubot> Det låter ju sensationellt?
<Micke2> kommer inte ihåg namn :o
<realubot> AMD och Intel dominerar ju totalt PC-marknaden.
<Micke2> hittade inget om det. Kanske han hade hört fel från någon
<Micke2> http://www.techsweden.org/nyhet/GZ57-lackt-roadmap-for-amd-s-processorer-2012/   amd kommer släppa lite 10core nästa år :)
<realubot> Mm. Det blir nog aldrig rätt tidpunkt att slå till. Inte i PC-världen.
<realubot> Det värst var när jag väntade med att köpa en ny PC till Vista kom ut. Det borde jag inte ha gjort.
<realubot> *vörsta
<realubot> *värsta
<Micke2> ja vista var aldrig bra, kör fortfarande på xp
<realubot> http://www.cancerfonden.se/sv/Stod-oss/Insamlingar/?collection=5861
<itmannen> Lugnet före stormen ?
<itmannen> Idag är det tydligen en jätteupdate av 11.10 som det verkar.
<itmannen> Dags för en färd i den grymma verkligheten.
<bamsefar> Barre: Hårdvaruraid-tråden is alive again! :)
<bittin> http://www.demoscene.tv/prod.php?id_prod=13187 <3 bästa låten för att konfa högtalarsystem
<haffe> Jag kom just på det bästa kraschmeddelandet för ett program.
<haffe> 'Error: expected error'
<spacebug-> :P
<[Spooky]> Funderar på om man skulle slänga in någon dist bredvid sitt Windows...
<dodel> Hej hackers :) Vad skulle ni rekommendera för språk, Java eller C++, om man ska göra program så som grafiska och liknande. Inte hårdvaruprogrammering
<haffe> Det du kan bäst.
<haffe> Det är ändå QT/GTK/WX/Tk du använder.
<itmannen> Ikväll på kunskapskanalen: 19.35 Mästerfotografens hemligheter
<haffe> Gick inte den förra veckan också.
<itmannen> Jo detta är en repris av del 3
<itmannen> NÃ¥gon som vet vad filmen om facebook heter ?
<spacebug-> the social network
<itmannen> Ok. Tack
<itmannen> Då ska jag pila ned på macken sen och kolla efter den
<haffe> Ok, lycka till.
<haffe> Fast den ska tydligen inte vara så jättebra.
<itmannen> Tackar
<itmannen> Hm. Jasså inte. Nåja det visar sig
<HeMan> det är inget PHP-kodande i "The Social Network"...
<itmannen> :D
<madbear> är det inte?
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> yo bear!
<itmannen> Funderar på om jag ska fortsätta att testa detta med skärminställningar
<itmannen> skärminspelningar ska det vara
<frusen> itmannen, vad använder du för något?
<frusen> när du spelar in
<itmannen> frusen  Just nu så testar jag detta: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=55034
<frusen> itmannen, :s har ingen användare
<itmannen> Annars så brukar jag använda RecordMydesktop
<itmannen> frusen  Men om du öppna länken så kommer du till itmannen_online
<frusen> itmannen, nope, sidan vill att jag ska logga in
<itmannen> frusen  Ja har du sett på rackarn. Utsäkta men det visste jag inte
<itmannen> frusen  Kort förklarat. Jag har en VGA>Composit konverter till min laptop. Och det jag ser på TV spelar jag samtidigt in på en DVD-inspelare
<christoffer> frusen: tror det är en bugg på forumet. Forumet "kräver" lösenord via direktlänkar men går att klicka sig fram till tråden utan användare.
<itmannen> Med eller utan ljud
<itmannen> Sen så redigerar jag matrialet i Kdenlive
<frusen> itmannen, ah, intressant :)
<itmannen> frusen  Ja det är roligt att testa. Man lär sig efterhand
<itmannen> Fördelen med detta sett är att det syns ända från det man startar datorn
<frusen> itmannen, jo, precis
<frusen> christoffer, underligt :s
<itmannen> frusen  Det jag saknar på min DVD-inspelare är ett USB
<itmannen> Men jag använder DVD-RW så det inte går åt fler skivor än nödvändigt
<johngalt> Hej
<johngalt> Var länge sedna jag körde linux nu, men jag har fått lite grub-problem vid dual-boot mellan win7 och senaste ubuntu
<johngalt> Körde precis in ett nytt win7, och därefter ett ubuntu på en annan partition. Dessvärre har ju ubuntu skrivit över viss information för booten, så även om grub har kvar alternativet win7 loader så återgår jag endast till grub-menyn
<johngalt> Hur kan man lösa något sånt här?
 * johngalt är en rejäl nublet, f.ö.
<itmannen> johngalt  sudo update-grub
<johngalt> Redan försökt, det villes inte ^_^
<johngalt> Ingen skillnad, d.v.s.
<itmannen> johngalt  Om jag vore dig så skulle jag installera om Ubuntu
<johngalt> Hurså?
<johngalt> Bör väl gå att confa GRUB?
<itmannen> johngalt  För att det kanske fixar ditt problem. Det går ju snabbt
<johngalt> Alright, jag är öppen för förslag. ...men det borde väl inte bli någon skillnad? Körde precis in Ubuntu...
<itmannen> johngalt  Det må så vara. men något har uppenbarligen gått snett. Eller hur ?
<johngalt> jovisst
<johngalt> brb
<itmannen> Nu blir det lite skärminspelningstester i TV-fotöljen med min laptop. Vi höres och störes.
<johngalt> Sådär, då var man tillbaka
<johngalt> Får väl ta och testa att köra om ubuntu
<johngalt> Återkommer med resultat!
<itmannen> johngalt  Gör så du. Brukar funka bättre än att hålla på att försöka trixa. Det tar nog längre tid
 * itmannen is away: Nu blir det lite skärminspelningstester i TV-fotöljen med min laptop.
<goran> fCould not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed.råga: vad gör jag åt detta? tack på förhand
<goran> har försökt att spela en dvd på min dator men den vill inte läsa den. nån som kan hjälpa mig med detta?
<frusen> goran, läsa skivan?
<goran> jepp! får meddelandet som står ovan
<goran> det är en orginal dvd
<frusen> kan inte se meddelandet
<frusen> hoppade just in i kanalen
<goran> Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed
<frusen> har du testat googla på det?
<johngalt> DÃ¥ var man tillbaka
<johngalt> Nu hävdar grub, då jag försöker boota win7-loader, att 'ERROR: no such partition'
<frusen> goran, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-linux-playback-dvd/
<johngalt> Kan jag rädda mitt win7?
<frusen> johngalt, starta med windows dvd
<johngalt> ...Ubuntu fungerar däremot utmärkt
<johngalt> frusen: Det har jag
<johngalt> repair då eller?
<frusen> johngalt, körde du startrepareraren eller vad det heter?
<johngalt> ...vid boot från cd
<johngalt> frusen: ursäkta, var otydlig - jag menade att jag har tillgång till dvd
<johngalt> ...så jag antar att jag börja rmed att boota från dvd, right?
<goran> frusen, tack för hjälpen har hittat instruktioner nu
<delhage> windows?
 * delhage ryser
<frusen> johngalt, japp
<peyam> jävla ubuntu
<johngalt> Alright, då kör jag
<peyam> funkar inte ljudet igen
<johngalt> Återkommer litt senare
<frusen> johngalt, lycka till
<peyam> öppnar alsamixer i terminalen och ökar allt . kollar senare gnome versionen och ser att alt TVÄRTOM, minskat
 * frusen hoppas innerst inne att han inte får igång windows
<peyam> ingen?
<frusen> peyam, senare = efter reboot?
<peyam> ja
<frusen> du måste spara ändringarna med "alsactl store"
<frusen> ;)
<peyam> hur
<frusen> med sudo
<peyam> nue problemet at jag inte höra ngt
<peyam> måste få igång det innan jag sparar det
<frusen> peyam, "sudo alsactl store" i terminalen
<peyam> ska d funka nu?
<peyam> nope
<frusen> han du reboota så snabbt?
<peyam> sound card
<frusen> du ändrar för i alsamixer sedan sparar du med alsactl
<peyam> ska jag välja defult eler den jag har
<frusen> sedan så ska värdena vara kvar efter omstart
<peyam> ska nu reboota
<johngalt> Sådär, då var man tillbaka igen
<johngalt> Körde startup recovery från win-dvdn
<johngalt> Ingen skillnad
<johngalt> ERROR: no such partition
<frusen> hur ser din partionering ut?
<frusen> du måste se till så att grub försöker starta rätt partition
<frusen> kan du lägga in din konfigureringsfil för grub på pastebin
<frusen> plus det som skrivs ut när du kör "sudo fdisk -l"
<johngalt> Jag har windows systemreserved-bootdisc på en smärre storlek där windows en gång i tiden bootade ifrån. Där lade jag även booten för ubuntu (vilket gör det här lite knasigt, tycker jag) Utöver det har jag en win-partition och en ubuntu-partition, plus en 'data'-partition som inte används
<johngalt> Ofc, kommer strax
<johngalt> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x71c28d28     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS Partition 1 does not end on cylin
<johngalt> Det där blev ju inte så jättebra, kanske
<frusen> testa pastebin.com
<johngalt> http://pastebin.com/BvRQJKRJ
<frusen> johngalt, alright
<frusen> nu /boot/grub/menu.lst
<frusen> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<frusen> kanske
<goran> frusen, jah har följt instruktionerna men får meddelandet
<goran> : E: Paketet "xine" har ingen installationskandidat
<goran> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet libdvdread3
<johngalt> bash: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: Permission denied
<hR13_> johngalt, sudo
<frusen> nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<frusen> du behöver bara läsa filen
<johngalt> Yes, got it
<frusen> om du slänger upp allt på pastebin
<frusen> ska vi se om vi kan finna felet
<goran> pastebin.com/R9aY0Tj7
<frusen> goran, scrolla ner lite
<frusen> till kommentarerna
<frusen> goran, xine vet jag inte, testa gxine eller något
<goran> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-linux-playback-dvd/
<johngalt> frusen: http://pastebin.com/t1sKFNcw
<johngalt> Ursäkta att det dröjde
<goran> frusen, ska prova det
<frusen> johngalt, ingen fara, nu ska vi se
<johngalt> Driver ett LAN i södra sverige som pågår, mitt skift är snart slut
<frusen> johngalt, kolla rad 137
<johngalt> :)
<johngalt> Yes?
<K350> satte enkla regler i /etc/hosts.allow~ och /etc/hosts.deny men de funkar inte. Har tcpwrap0. Hur får jag eg wrappern att fungera?
<johngalt> frusen: viktigt att påpeka är att jag stressat lite programmering och varit vaken rätt länge nu - så är minst sagt död i skallen ;)
<frusen> johngalt, är det rätt partition
<frusen> sda1?
<johngalt> Njae, bör välö vara sda0 - eller tänker jag hefel då? Det bör vara wins sys-res, ska kolla hur det ligger till
<goran> frusen, tusen tack nu funkar det
<johngalt> Nej, nu blev det fel
<frusen> goran, bra, ha så skoj :)
<frusen> johngalt, din grub har sda1 markerad som boot
<johngalt> frusen: mitt win ligger ju på sda2 . tror jag.
<johngalt> frusen: men ursprungligen bör väl wins boot legat under sda1, innan det blev överskrivet av ubuntu? (inte alls erfaren i den här sektorn)
<frusen> testa reboota och när grub kommer up gå till raden med windows och tryck E
<frusen> för att edit:a
<frusen> ändra värdet och klicka B
<johngalt> frusen: yes, och ändra till wins partition?
<frusen> kolla om det botar
<frusen> bootar*
<johngalt> Alright
<johngalt> Will do
<frusen> om det gör det så kan du ändra till rätt i grub.cfg sedan ;)
<johngalt> kommer tillbaka med resultat! (uppskattar hjälpen)
<frusen> johngalt, lycka till :)
<johngalt> Hej igen, det hjälpte tyvärr inte
<johngalt> 'ERROR: no such partition'
<frusen> johngalt, testade du olika värden?
<johngalt> Ja, 1-3
<johngalt> Däremot gick jag inte högre, fattar inte varför jag inte gjorde det
<frusen> där låg väl linux partitionerna?
<frusen> hmm
<johngalt> Vet du vad, jag ska testab resten med
<johngalt> Återkommer med resultat
<johngalt> Sådär
<johngalt> Samma resultat
<frusen> johngalt, :/
<johngalt> dev/sda1-6
<johngalt> No ideas?
<frusen> det är ett konstigt felmeddelande du får
<johngalt> Alright
<frusen> johngalt, vad var det du ändrade?
<frusen> set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
<frusen> msdos2, msdos3 osv?
<frusen> eller menuentry?
<frusen> johngalt, du ändrade väl bara inte "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)"? :P
<johngalt> frusen: du får ursäkta, jag har tvingats vara uppe två dygn - varav det sneaste har spenderats med att lösa det här poblemet :P
<johngalt> Säg mig, som till en hund, vad det är jag ska göra
<johngalt> ...så ska jag försöka få i mig en kopp kaffe så jag kan träffa tangenterna
<frusen> johngalt, okej, det du ska gör är att starta om datorn och när grub kommer upp ska du ändra den raden som du väljer när du ska starta windows
<frusen> borde vara knappen E som skall tryckas
<frusen> då borde en liten låda komma upp där du kan ändra innehållet
<frusen> det du skall göra är att ändra raden set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
<frusen> det som den säger just nu är /dev/sda1
<frusen> din linux ligger på /dev/sda5
<frusen> alltså msdos5
<frusen> din uppgift är att ändra msdosX
<frusen> till olika värden
<johngalt> set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1X)'
<johngalt> Alright
<johngalt> Yes
<johngalt> :P
<frusen> msdos1, msdos2, msdos3 osv
<frusen> när du gjort dina ändringar klicka B
<frusen> borde stå under om det är någon annan binding
<johngalt> SÃ¥ Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sdaX) och set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1X)'
<johngalt> ctrl-x är det, tror jga
<frusen> du behöver inte ändra titeln
<frusen> den kan du ändra när du hittat rätt :P
<johngalt> Tihi, hade nyss en linuxknackare här som jag frågade om det verkligen inte var titeln jag ändrade, lol
<johngalt> Oh, well - återkommer strax
<frusen> :P
<johngalt> frusen: jag tycker mig fortfarande få samma fel...
<frusen> jag hoppas innerligt att du inte skrev set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1X)' utan set root='(/dev/sda,msdosX)'
<johngalt> frusen: hehe, så illa är det inte
<frusen> nu börjar jag bli grym
<johngalt> frusen: jag br ha gjort korrekt denna gången
<frusen> jag undrar vad felet kan bero på
<frusen> partitionen finns ju där
<johngalt> I vilket fall är det väl dags för mig att röra mig hemmåt nu, så man kan få sig lite välförtjänt sömn. Med tanke på hur hjälpsamt folk man kan hitta här så kanske man återkommer imorgon! Det har f.ö. varit en diskussion här mellan lite olika erfarna linux-lollers mellan vilken ordning som vanligtvis ger färre problem när man vill dual-boota: att trycka in windows eller ubuntu först. Vad är din uppfattning?
<johngalt> Jag är rätt puzzled jag med.
<frusen> uhm
<frusen> jag skulle aldrig installera windows
<frusen> men sist antar jag
<frusen> så sist som möjligt
<frusen> *aldrig*
<frusen> om man installerar det efter får man väl windows egna boothanterare
<frusen> tror jag
<johngalt> Yeah, oh well. Får försöka fortsätta felsökandet imorgon
<johngalt> Om inte annat så kan man väl alltid använda wubi, lol
<johngalt> Så, ehm, din uppfattning är att windows boothanterare skulle göra ett bättre jobb? x'D
<frusen> johngalt, haha
<frusen> nej
<johngalt> Alright
<johngalt> Well, nu bär det av hemmåt
<johngalt> Tack för hjälpen
<frusen> johngalt, mkt lättare att hjälpa någon om man står vid maskinen
<johngalt> hai
<frusen> synd att jag inte kunde hjälpa dig :/
<frusen> lycka till och sov gott!
<frusen> någon som har ett sådant här tangentbord?
<frusen> http://haskell.org/wikiupload/a/aa/Screen-triplehead-galois.jpg
<haffe> Hej.
<frusen> haffe, hoj
<kodein> haffe: god afton
<haffe> Är det för off topic att be om boktips för att lära sig java ifall en kan c++ hyffsat.
<frusen> haffe, vill du ha en bok? Det finns verkligen en hel del på internet
<haffe> frusen: Jo jag vet.
<haffe> Fast böcker brukar ha förslag på bra övningar.
<frusen> haffe, jo, kom att tänka på det
<frusen> java från A till O
<haffe> Av Gulai?
<frusen> jo
<haffe> frusen: Jag kan redan programmera ganska bra.
<haffe> Så det är mer en genomgång av syntaxen i java och vad som följer med
<frusen> haffe, då kan du ju bara leta efter problem online
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Jag får göra det.
<kodein> plocka upp nåt ramverk (t.ex. spring) och gör nån webapplikation i det, typ ;)
<mikaelj> http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~hasti/cs368/JavaTutorial/
<mikaelj> http://www.ida.liu.se/~TDDI48/Java-vs-C++.html
<peetra> Ni har väl inte missat att det pågår nominering av TC/TL ? http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=54964
<delhage> jo
<larsemil> ska jag nominera dig delly?
<larsemil> delly === delhage
<haffe> Deli?
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<amelia> *gäsp*
 * amelia har precis uppgraderat sin hemmaserver till centos 6
<amelia> här var det lugnt ikväll..
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-09
<realubot> amelia: Kanalen har dött.
 * realubot gör första hjälpen på kanalen.
<itmannen> En ny dag med nya bekymmer eller bara fortsättning på dom gamla.
<itmannen> Ni glömmer väl inte 21.15 Agenda: Partiledardebatt .
<[Spooky]> Vad heter det gratis alternativet man kör Linux i en virtuell grej i Windows WMVare eller nått?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Virtualbox
<realubot> ?
<realubot> itmannen: Ska S och V vara med nu då?
<itmannen> realubot  Nä Juholt fick inte tillräckligt med bidrag för att vara med
<realubot> itmannen: Han fick kanske inte fakturera SVT dubbelt? ;)
<itmannen> realubot  Precis så är det nog :)
<realubot> Juholt har allt klantat sig rejält. Vad håller grabben på med?
<itmannen> Försöker roffa åt sig så mycket som möjligt från skattebetalarna så klart
<itmannen> Nu är det strax dags att utföra dagen goda gärning. Skjutsa lilla frun till jobbet.
<realubot> Det låter i.o.f.s. sjukt att mygla med 100-200 000 kr när han har en lön på över 100 papp/månad.
<itmannen> Mycket vill ha mer och f-n vill ha fler och helvetet blir aldrig fullt
<realubot> itmannen: Din fru kräver alltså att du lämnar den här kanalen obevakad under tiden du kör henne till jobbet?
<realubot> Det är inte små krav din fru har.
<itmannen> realubot  jag lider det ska du veta. Men annars så blir jag utan mat
 * itmannen is away: Ska agera taxi åt hustrun så jag får mat idag.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Tackar för info.. ;)
<Praoler> tjena
 * itmannen is back (gone 00:38:48)
<itmannen> Och klockan 11:00 är det dags för nästa uppdrag. Jag ska agera fotograf vid en tillställning.
<Sp00ky> Första gången man testar en VM ;)
<coobra> VM ?
 * itmannen is away: Ska utföra uppdrag i verkliga livet.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Du måste installera Guest Additions också i guesten om du ska kunna använda systemet i fullscreen.
<realubot> Dessutom krävs det lite pill för att få USB-portarna att fungera i vbox.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ah ok, jag ska bara leka lite med det så behöver inte fullscreen...
<[Spooky]> Men nu ska jag spela lite Minecraft, så vi ses :P
<ah-berg> någon mer som fått mörka hål i spotify med wine?
<kodein> "mörka hål"?
<ah-berg> svarta hål,  har man det så vet man vad jag menar
<Whiskeyy> Någon här?
<kodein> vänta så ska jag se efter
<puttek> Mitt spotify krashar så fort jag startar det. Kännt problem?
<Whiskeyy> hehe
<Whiskeyy> försöker komma på hur jag ska köra att command line kommando automatiskt efter login
<kodein> grafisk inloggning?
<Whiskeyy> ja
<kodein> prova skriva det i .xsession
<Whiskeyy> inte så haj på det
<Whiskeyy> hur kommer jag dit
<kodein> annars finns det nog kanske andra sätt beskrivna på http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-desktop-auto-start-or-launch-programs.html
<spixx_> Godmorgon
<kodein> haffe: yes, enjoy your naive appreciation of life’s novelty. Soon you will grow and so will your disdain for this banal existence you once considered beautiful.
<spixx_> kodein: tack för den positiva bilden av livet
<kodein> de nada
<bittin> i have done a list of my computer collection: http://pastie.org/2665392
<itmannen> Hur i fridens dagar aktiverar man maskinvaruvirtualisering i ubuntu ?
<bittin> eeepc 900HD laddare, ett bränt Tekken 3 och ett PCMCIA skydd det stog Dell på nån som är intresserad?
<coobra> hahaha
<madbear> sugen på vad bittin ?
<bittin> madbear, ett bränt tekken 3, en eeepc 900hd laddare eller en plastbit som det står dell på
<madbear> vadå att köpa ett bränt tekken 3 av dig?
<madbear> är du go
<larsemil> [A'
<znejk> hallo
<znejk> någon som har trixxat med att nedgradera firefox i 11.10?
<znejk> så man kan köra bankid och telias version?
<spixx_> znejk, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477159
<znejk> eller installera ff6
<znejk> fett tack
<spixx_> Inte 100ig guide den där
<spixx_> en sak du kan göra (för att vara extremt lat) är att köra Wine
<spixx_> och sedan installera en bra version av firefox från tex filehippo :P
<znejk> lite gammal...
<znejk> fan alltid samma sak... försäkringskassan kräver väl antagligen fortfarande ff 3 misstänker jag o skatteverket med
<znejk> jävligt IT...
<znejk> ;)
<spixx_> ;)
<spixx_> jag löste det igenom wine
<spixx_> för då kan du installera tidigare versioner av ff och stänga av uppdateringen
<spixx_> Men en fördel är ju om du har wine till ngt annat så du slipper installera bara pga en sak
<znejk> så klart jag inte har det
<znejk> sjukaste är ju att alla mina datorer verkar ha uppdaterat till 7an även windowsdatorerna
<znejk> tröttsamt
<znejk> finns det inget enkelt sätt att lösa det då? ngn PPA där man kan tvinga nedgradering av versionen?
<znejk> ff 6 verkar inte finnas kvar i oneirics kanaler
<spixx_> hmz
<spixx_> dunno
<spixx_> har aldrig de problemen då jag alltid har en dator med windös nära till hands ;)
<bittin> madbear, att få
<znejk> spixx_, hade också det som min dotter råkade uppdatera
<spixx_> znejk: hehe, hemska små krabater...
<znejk> visst är de
<spixx_> :P
<znejk> btw - någon som försöker trixa med gnome-shell och ATI/AMD kort?
<Vahl> Nja
<znejk> nja? :)
<znejk> äntligen fått det att funka hyffsat men är rätt besviken på ati utvecklarna
<znejk> ingen kärlek till gnome-shell där iaf
<spixx_> ATI drivrutinerna får mig att bli nostalgisk, då man bytte till Linux just för att slippa starta om varje gång du bytte upplösning :P
<znejk> ja den nostalgin är borta nuförtiden vill jag lova
<znejk> en jäkla massa trixande för att få det att funka smidigt
<spixx_> ATI drivrutinerna kräver omstart för att öka upplösningen i Linux :P?
<znejk> iaf lyckats få gnome-shell att inte gå upp i 99% proc var femte minut iaf
<Vahl> 105 personer i rummet. Antal tysta i rummet: 105.
<itmannen> Repris. Hur i fridens dagar aktiverar man maskinvaruvirtualisering i ubuntu ?
<itmannen> Detta krävs för att kunna köra 2 procesorer i Oracle VM
<Dynamit> Vad händer ikväll då?
<itmannen> Partiledardebatt på TV
<Dynamit> LOL måste skaffa mig ett liv
<hume> hej alla..:) finns det nåt bra linux-native som ersätter skype? välfungerande vido-chat-program?
<itmannen> LÃ¥na av katten. den har 10
<amelia> Dynamit: börja spela dungeons and dragons. :)
<itmannen> amelia  SÃ¥nt trams
<amelia> itmannen: du missade den uppenbara ironin...
<Vahl> Haha
<Dynamit> Hur kan jag tycka att My Life As Liz är bra tv-program det är ju värre en Big Brother nästan
<itmannen> amelia  Nä jag missar aldrig något. Jag läser bara det som skrivs :)
<itmannen> Undrar om någon illasinnad medtävlande hällt sirap i min GPU-folding ?
<Vahl> Kan man inte ändra Topic?en (preliminärt) till  "Vad gör du (besökare) när du är i detta chattrummet?" . Man skulle sedan kunna länka till en hemsida med en möjlighet att posta sitt svar.
<Dynamit> Jag råkade hälla sirap i din GPU
<Dynamit> var inte meningen
<Dynamit> ;) :P
<itmannen> Dynamit  Fyyyyyy. Det ante mig.
<Dynamit> Jag kunde ju inte spränga upp din dator itmannen
<Dynamit> för vem skulle jag då jäklas med :P
<itmannen> Dynamit  Rätt så. Alla har vi våra uppgifter att fylla här i livet :)
<Vahl> Jösses vad grooveshark är bra
<Dynamit> anv. ad-blocker
<Dynamit> så slipper du reklamen också
<Dynamit> Vahl
<Vahl> Dynamit:  Du har inget Vahl mer än att gilla Grooveshark
<itmannen> Vahl  Vad är det för fel med Ubuntu One då ?
<Dynamit> gud vad enkelt det är att manipulera brandväggen min skola anv. för att tvinga oss elever logga in för att få tillgång till Wan
<Vahl> itmannen:  Vad är ubuntu one? jag syftar på en musiktjänst.
<itmannen> Dynamit  Sådant där är väl ganska dumt att informera om
<itmannen> Vahl  Javisst ja. Jag blandade ihop begreppen
<Dynamit> inge olagligt så länge jag upplyser om prob.
<Vahl> Dynamit:  Retar du itmannen?
<itmannen> Dynamit  Men tydligen har du gjort det :)
<itmannen> :D
<Dynamit> Dessutom kör jag via SSL anslutning till IRC servern
<Dynamit> så han kan ju sniffa om han vill
<itmannen> Vad har SSL med saken att göra ?
<Dynamit> han ser bara att mycke SSL trafik sker
<Dynamit> han ser inte texten jag skriver här i klar text
<Dynamit> om han skulle sniffa trafiken
<itmannen> Hm. Vem ska sniffa ?
<Dynamit> Dataansvarig
<itmannen> Och vem håller med thinner ?
<Vahl> Boffa
<Dynamit> Vad tyst det blev här nu då
<Dynamit> !
<Dynamit> LOL
<Dynamit> Hände rätt lustig sak i My Life as Liz
<phnom> Dynamit: eduroam?
<Dynamit> eduroam vaaaa?
<phnom> Nähäpp
<phnom> Undrade bara vilket nätverk det var, och eduroam/weblogoff/netlogoff har ett visst rykte :P
<Dynamit> jag vet inte vad skolan använder för brandvägg
<Dynamit> jag har bara hittat svaghet i den
<Dynamit> som gör att den låter mig surfa utan att logga in
<phnom> Inte brandvägg, nätverk. Men jag antar att du inte pluggar på högskola/universitet om du inte har bekantat dig med de nätverken.
<Dynamit> Jag går folkhögskola
<Dynamit> och menar du skolans nätverk så är det bara internt nätverk som rör skolan
<phnom> Ja, det är klart, special school for special people...
<phnom> needs special networks
<Dynamit> vad menar du??
<Dynamit> den här skolans nätverk är som vilket hemnätverk som helst
<Dynamit> massor av datorer som är ihopkopplade och sköts utav en dhcp
<itmannen> Dynamit  Men om du upplyser dom ansvariga om detta bugg så får du nor en guldstjärna
<Dynamit> Du menar att jag ska säga till min Hist. , Religion och mentor att jag har hittat svaghet i systemet
<Dynamit> som låter mig surfa
<Dynamit> och så fixar han det så kan jag inte utnyttja det längre
<itmannen> Dynamit  Exakt
<Dynamit> men då måste jag ju betala för att kunna surfa, om han lyckas men tvivlar på det
<Dynamit> då felet ligger i att jag manipulerar den genom att tala om att min dators mac-adress är mac-adress utav en person som redan är inloggad
<itmannen> Dynamit  Men du ville ju bara informera om detta inta använda det. Eller hur ?
<Dynamit> Jag "råkar" anv. det
<Dynamit> dessutom mac-adress hotet är svårt att fixa då det är min dator som skickar mac-adressen och brandväggen har inge sätt att kontrolera så det stämmer
<itmannen> Dynamit  Råkar använda det när gått in och manipulerat för egen maskin ?
<Dynamit> för även om den skulle skicka förfrågan om mac-adressen så skulle min dator svara med den fakade mac-adressen
<Dynamit> ja jag "råkade" anv. Nmap för att få reda på inloggade elevers mac-adresser för att kunna manipulera brandväggen för att se om min teori om hur man skulle manipulera brandväggen
<phnom> Nä, det vore ju synd om någon dataansvarig på mellansels folkhögskola skulle se det här som loggas i en officiell kanal ;)
<Dynamit> han har annat för sig
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> Jag vet hur min mentor är
<Dynamit> och skulle han få reda på det så är det bara för mig att säga sanningen
<Dynamit> för första gången jag upptäckte svagheten så var det faktiskt en slump
<Dynamit> jag körde macchanger och gen en slumpad mac-adress
<Dynamit> och prövade surfa
<Dynamit> och hade tillgån till Wan
<Dynamit> sedan efter det har jag hittat svaghet i att ip-v4 och mac-adressen
<Dynamit> låter mig surfa om något av dem stämmer
<Dynamit> och att inloggning sker via okrypterad http och trådlös nätverk för en del
<phnom> Dynamit: Det är nice, dags att sätta sig med wireshark och sniffa lösenord då?
<Dynamit> den biten om okrypterat lösenord upplyste jag om redan förra året men han sa att det inte gjorde något eftersom det var internt nätverk det var frågan om
<Dynamit> vrf.
<Dynamit> jag kan ju surfa utan logga in
<Dynamit> ändå
<phnom> För att du kan? :P
<Dynamit> okej den tanke har slagit mig men
<Dynamit> har inte haft så tråkigt än
<Dynamit> att jag har känt mig för att göra det
<phnom> Mitt spotify är cepe :/
<itmannen> Aha. Mellansel :D
<Dynamit> Jag vet att jag bor mitt ute i ingenstans
<Dynamit> men det är skönt
<Dynamit> :OP
<itmannen> Är Hägglunds kvar där ?
<Dynamit> Ja
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> hur tusan viste du det
<Dynamit> ?
<itmannen> Eller Drives kanske det heter
<phnom> Men vad i... Är det någon mer som har problem med native spotify?
<Dynamit> Hägglunds är det skolan har avtal med. men hur viste du det itmannen????
<itmannen> Nope. Det är bara du
<itmannen> Dynamit  :) Jag har bott i Ö-vik i 7 år
<phnom> :(
<Dynamit> okej
<Dynamit> kan inte röra mig utan att någon känner mig någonstans i världen tame tusan
<itmannen> Och så känner jag en del folk där uppe
<itmannen> Dynamit  Men du kan vara helt lugn :D
<Dynamit> ger mig tusan på att du känner min morbror skulle inte förvåna mig
<itmannen> :D
<itmannen> Drives har jag varit till åtskilliga gånger
<Dynamit> Kastberg är det bekant?
<Dynamit> *KABOOOM*
<itmannen> Dynamit  Nja inte så här på rak arm. Men spela roll. Vi lämnar ämnet. :)
<Dynamit> vilken jävla smäll
<itmannen> Nä jag är kvar :D
<itmannen> Och så glömmer ni inte partiledardebatten på TV klockan 21:15
<Dynamit> jo
<Dynamit> redan glömt
<itmannen> Suck. Dessa juniorer och dess ointresse för sitt samhälle
<Dynamit> vad det går åt pipan ändå
<itmannen> Dynamit  Har du en kristallkula ?
<itmannen> Det borde vara 1 debatt i TV varje kväll
<Dynamit> ne
<Dynamit> j
<Dynamit> hahaha vi i mellansel har mer en SVT1 SVT2 SVT24 och SVT B
<itmannen> Och ikväll så slipper man se bidragsfuskaren i  debatten också.
<itmannen> Dynamit  Det har jag också. 17 kanaler med nästan bara skräp
<Dynamit> 11 kanaler
<Dynamit> men nästan alla är gratis
<Dynamit> men spelar inte mig så stor roll det är skolan som har cent. dec.
<itmannen> Dynamit  Ja du lär väl ha hackat det också :)
<Dynamit> den är knappast inkopplad till nätverket eller internet i huvud taget
<Dynamit> det är bara korkat att ha en cent. dec. inkopplad till nätverk
<itmannen> Dynamit  Och ?
<Dynamit> tror inte någon ansv. på denna skola är så korkad
<itmannen> Dekodrar kan man väl hacka lite hur som helst
<Dynamit> förstå vad man skulle kunna ställa till det om cent. dec. skulle vara ansluten till lan
<Dynamit> det enda som är svagheten idagens dec. är att korten går att dela
<itmannen> Dynamit  rena rama önskedrömmen för dig :D
<itmannen> Nu Rapport på TV
<Dynamit> att kunna anv. cent. dec. i skolan som vadå?
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<barzam> har ni hört talas om raspberry pi? http://www.raspberrypi.org/ ser väldigt intressant ut!
<CasperN> mm
<CasperN> den verkar nice
<Dynamit> vad dött det är här
<Linda^> Du får liva upp stället
<Linda^> som den Dynamit du är!
<Dynamit> klart
<Dynamit> vilken jävla smäll
<Dynamit> Jag har en kusin som heter Linda :P
<Linda^> Det har inte jag
<Linda^> tror jag
<Linda^> näpp.. nån syssling dock
<itmannen> Dynamit  Klart det är dött då jag har ena foten i graven.
<Linda^> kliv upp ur graven itmannen
<Dynamit> jag hällde ju bara sirap i gpu
<Dynamit> inte på dig
<Dynamit> :P
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> 45 minuter and still coutning
<Linda^> vagörni?
<itmannen> counting
<amelia> *gäsp*
<itmannen> Godmorgon trötthetens Gudinna
<realubot> amelia: All makt åt amelia - vår befriare!
<itmannen> Ska vi ta en windowsanvändare som offerlamm ?
<Dynamit> hahahaha
<Dynamit> kabooooooooooooooom
<Dynamit> vilken jävla smäll
<itmannen> Dynamit  Igen ?
<Dynamit> klart något måste ju Dynamit Harry göra :P
<Dynamit> :P
<itmannen> Dynamit  Håller dom på att träna med stridsvagn 90 i Mellansel ?
<Dynamit> Inte vad jag ser
<itmannen> Nä men jag tänkte att du kanske hörde
<amelia> itmannen: inga offerlamm här inte..
<Dynamit> inte det heller
<Dynamit> jag bor ju på skolans område så har bra utsikt över det mesta utav Mellansel
<itmannen> amelia  Ok. Vad ska vi då nyttja för okulta grejor ?
<amelia> itmannen: assembler kanske?
<itmannen> amelia  Ok. Trötthetens Gudinna ska bestämma så klart
<Dynamit> folk lever i mitt hus
<Dynamit> Eureka
<itmannen> Annars hade du bott på en gravgård
<Dynamit> Har knappt sätt folk i mitt hus i helgen
<itmannen> *sett*
<Dynamit> noga
<Dynamit> du ska vara
<Dynamit> :!!!!!!!!!!!
<Dynamit> :P
<itmannen> Dynamit  Du går i en skola och det är det bra att få hjälp.
<Dynamit> jo iför sig
<itmannen> Dynamit  Vad är det du läser ?
<Dynamit> Allmänna
<itmannen> Dynamit  Aha. Så du läser om mellanstadiet mao :D
<Dynamit> A kurserna
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> så gymnasium
<itmannen> Dynamit  Jag bara dummade mig. Ursäkta :)
<Dynamit> gör inget
<Dynamit> A Kurserna är faktiskt gymnasium nivå
<itmannen> Dynamit  Är det något tekniskt ?
<Dynamit> Matte, Svenska, Engelska etc.
<itmannen> Dynamit  Ok. Det att bara att förkovra sig medans man är ung och pigg i skallen
<itmannen> Men nu blir det avbrott ett tag för lite värdsliga ting. ha de gott folket
 * itmannen is back (gone 10:12:31)
 * itmannen is away: Ska utföra uppdrag i verkliga livet.
<Dynamit> nä nu ska man nog börja fundera på att sova god natt sov så gott
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: woohooo! vad du kan! :D
<x_link> Hehe ja =)
<Philip5> takterna sitter i ju :)
<x_link> Ja, fick värma upp lite först =)
<Philip5> man får godkänt  ändå
<x_link> =)
 * realubot ger x_link en enhandsapplåd.
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-01
<David-A> just nu på tv "A Scanner Darkly" TV6. långfilm. inte jättebra, men speciell teknik. ibland kul o tänkvärd
<realubot> Skärp er.
<realubot> Ryck upp er!
<realubot> .nu
<MarkusDBX> hej tuxvänner. Jag undrar, vilket är bästa sättet att konvertera en fysisk maskin till en virtuell? Går det? är det en bra idé? Jag tänker mig... rsynca ett antal kataloger till en ny fräsch disk-image, och sen bara boota upp. Kom gärna med tips, eller nån guide.
<jolaren> fick en notifikation om att roots mailbox ligger på 500gig
<jolaren> hänt över natten.. kommer inte in
<deekeff> haha
<realubot> "Det som har hänt är att någon försöker överbelasta vår hemsida genom att skicka en massa inloggningsuppgifter till sajten. Man lyckades stänga ner oss en stund, men nu börjar det komma igång igen, säger Anna Sundbland, pressinformatör på Swedbank."
<realubot> Lägg av nu killar. Det räcker nu.
<HakanS> realubot: Vad är det som säger att det är killar?
<realubot> HakanS: Mina fördomar säger att det är killar och mina fördomar brukar sällan slå fel.
<coffe> larsemil,  hur gick det för dig igår  ?
<realubot> Gick det för larsemil i går?
<coffe> vi hoppas det , på ett eller annat sätt.
<andol> coffe: Jomentitta, där är du ju :) Jorå, satte upp en egen valideringsserver på prov för ett par år sedan, ifall det var det den tidigare frågan åsyftade.
<coffe> andol,  du råkar inte ha koden kvar ?  för jag får de inte alls att leka.  antar jag gör något fel när jag adderar min key
<andol> coffe: Finns ett blogg-inlägg, men inte så mycket mera http://blog.bogosity.se/2010/03/07/using-the-yubikey/
<coffe> andol,  tack
<coffe> andol,  det tar mig nog en bit vidare .. :)
<maxjezy> finns det något bra chatrum för svenska offtopic?
<maxjezy> HALLÅ!
<coobra> hej
<swecarp> maxjezy:  första kommentaren på över 1 timme
<maxjezy> fan vad tråkig den här kanalen och resterande internet blivit, den som inte håller med lever fortfarande på förhoppningarna att 56k blir standardiserat igen och internet återfår sin trygga vagga över folket.
<coobra> ja hur har det blivit så tråkigt
<swecarp> interneer är en övergående fluga
<maxjezy> coobra, jag vet inte. :(
<Enemtee> äsch, saker är så tråkigt som man gör det till
<maxjezy> tror det jag med, har typ sagt upp mig överallt på internet
<maxjezy> facebook, irc, bloggande osvosv
<coobra> ;o
<coobra> bloggaru ?
<maxjezy> gjort
<maxjezy> jag håller på och startar ett politiskt parti nu
<coobra> ojj
<coobra> vad heter det
<maxjezy> vet inte ännu
<maxjezy> namnet är det svåraste
<coobra> vad står det för
<maxjezy> att komma på en bra politik är betydligt lättare
<maxjezy> inget parti som typ "miljö" "pirat" "hata svarta" eller så
<coobra> så det står inte för något specifikt idag ?
<maxjezy> ett parti som tar hand om sverige på alla plan
<coobra> ett suckup parti asså+
<maxjezy> det är sveriges bästa parti
<maxjezy> kommer gå till historien som vinnare hela vägen
<maxjezy> anyway, måste klura på partinamnet mera innan jag ger mig på att regga det
<coobra> ;D
<coobra> hah
<coobra> bra det
<maxjezy> Varför tar inte IT-Handeln eller vad man det kan kalla ansvar
<maxjezy> Microsoft, linux, MacOS, Teleoperatörerna osv
<maxjezy> min tanke går till att likna porr med sexhandel, alla måste ju hålla med om detta.
<maxjezy> Så, varför vill dom inte ha bort porren? men endå jobbar emot människohandel osv
<maxjezy> typ 20 år i spelet, ingen tar steget ut och bannar porr
<maxjezy> man pratar så PK om hur prostituerade behandlas men när det är porr så äre annat
<ispookan> Är väl inget fel med porr?
<HeMan> känns inte riktigt som rätt kanal va?
<andol> maxjezy: Gissningsvis därför att rätt-och-fel i regel är en gråskala, och för många så hamnar helt enkelt porr och prostituation på varsin sida av den godtyckliga gränser där man vill förbjuda något. Lite på samma vis som alkohol är ett lagligt berusningsmedel, medans olika former utav narkotiska i regel är förbjudet.
<andol> I övrigt så håller jag helt med HeMan.
<maxjezy> andol, det är säkert så, men det är ju endå fel.
<maxjezy> jag håller med HeMan också
<maxjezy> vill göra det tydligt
<maxjezy> en icke loggad (av ubuntu) offtopic kanal skulle vara bra
<maxjezy> hur ska man tolka den här topicen
<maxjezy> riktlinjerna
<maxjezy> Använd vårdat språk, var trevlig, respektfull och visa hänsyn till de andra i kanalen. Personangrepp, påhopp eller att framställa någon på ett negativt sätt likställs med mobbing och är INTE tillåtet.
<maxjezy> Undvik ämnen som kan skapa heta debatter och/eller vara stötande eller kränkande mot andra, t.ex. politik, religion, sex (inkl. sexuella anspelningar), berusningsmedel och "min x är bättre än din x" (a.k.a. flamewar).
<maxjezy> ska man tolka det att sex, berusningsmedel, flamewars är förbjudet
<maxjezy> medans andra ämnen är upp till tolkning?
<maxjezy> eller är de där även till tolkning?
<maxjezy> för de var ju bara exempel
<maxjezy> för ämnet jag tog upp var ju endå mer åt detta håll --> hur ska vi i framtiden förhålla oss inför sexhandeln som bara växer på nätet, fler o fler individer prostituerar sig online och som ansvariga för teknologin, måste vi fråga oss. har vi ansvar?
<maxjezy> datorsamhället måste ju endå bära vanliga samhällets värderingar
<HeMan> det hamnar nog egentligen under både sex och politik
<maxjezy> så industrin har inget ansvar?
<maxjezy> utan lagföring?
<maxjezy> ubuntu är ju endå ett operativsystem
<maxjezy> som vill nå höjder
<maxjezy> tycker endå den här diskussionen hamnar på gränsen att få stanna
<maxjezy> då den endå rör datorteknologi, ubuntu och framtiden
<maxjezy> och etik inom den egna sektorn
<maxjezy> sex och politik är ju bara exempel dessutom, i riktlinjerna
<maxjezy> de är ju inte uteslutna att prata om
<maxjezy> tex, om regeringen skulle köra ubuntu en dag, då skulle vi få diskutera det
<HeMan> njae, det blir ju inte politk av det
<maxjezy> anser att det inte blir sexualpolitik, utan människovärdesättning vi diskuterar
<MaTachi> vad är problemet? :S
<maxjezy> HeMan, ska vi ta upp detta internt menar du?
<maxjezy> inom ubuntus interna möten?
<maxjezy> communityt måste kunna diskutera en så pass viktig fråga ändå
<HeMan> jag förstod aldrig frågan, har kollat loggen en par gånger redan
<maxjezy> jag frågar om inte ubuntu ska se alvarligare på porr, och likna det vid prostitution och sexhandel.
<maxjezy> ur ett etiskt, och inte lagboksrätt perspektiv
<maxjezy> som community, företag eller vad man nu vill.
<HeMan> det där klockrent politik om du frågar mig
<maxjezy> så, innan det blir lagändrat
<maxjezy> så kommer man inte få diskutera det
<maxjezy> på ubuntu nivå
<MaTachi> varför måste ubuntu ta ställning till porr?
<HeMan> det förstår inte jag heller
<maxjezy> jämför det med sexhandel, droghandel osv
<maxjezy> har man ett stort problem
<maxjezy> så borde företagen som har makt, påverka
<MaTachi> det blir ju dock rätt märkligt när det är ett OS för massor av länder med massa olika lagar
 * einand har blivit såld
<maxjezy> MaTachi, ja, fast fortfarande är inte företag eller föreningar tvungna att erbjuda sexuella tjänster
<HeMan> men det är ju det som är problemet, det finns ingen tydlig gräns
<MaTachi> och du tkr ubuntu gör det?
<maxjezy> ett företag med svenska värderingar ska inte tillåta sexhandel online
<einand> ett svenskt företag med skall inte lägga sig i vad deras kunder göra
<HeMan> maxjezy: men förmynderi blir det inte bättre av
<einand> Det värsta som finns, är om företag skall börja lägga sig i folks moral
<HeMan> precis
<maxjezy> herregud, moralen är ju redan skev
<HeMan> moral är så otroligt svår att värdera
<HeMan> är min moral bättre än din?
<maxjezy> det är ungdommar som blir sexuellt utnyttjade och man tar inte ställning
<MaTachi> maxjezy, om du gillar porr lär du gilla detta i ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1054282
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1054282 in unity-lens-shopping "No obvious way to restrict shopping suggestions from displaying adult products" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<MaTachi> :D
<einand> vem bestämmer vad som är rät och fel
<maxjezy> ja, majoriteten är för sexköpslagen
<MaTachi> huh?
<HeMan> ska man förbjuda religioner i ubuntu med?
<HeMan> var går gränsen till vad en linux-distro eller ett företag ska lägga sig i?
<maxjezy> HeMan, jag förstår mycket väl att det är i princip en helvetes färd till att lyckas driva igenom en politik som förbjuder sexköp, porr, men kanske accepterar konst, och mjukporr utan penetration osv osv.
<maxjezy> men ett community måste kunna bedriva en fråga om man ska ta ställning i någon mån alls
<maxjezy> samma sak med företag
<ispookan> einand: Tjena grabben!
<maxjezy> tex, facebook säger sig jaga pedofiler.
<maxjezy> fine.
<HeMan> maxjezy: och när man har förbjudit mjukporr, ska man förbjud bilder på folk som har lite kläder?
<MaTachi> maxjezy, du måste väl inse att ubuntu är heeelt fel community att driva en sådan fråga
<maxjezy> HeMan, men vart går gränsen?
<HeMan> maxjezy: precis!
<maxjezy> porr och prostitution är ju precis samma sak
<HeMan> maxjezy: i dina ögon
<maxjezy> så de borde ligga på samma sida av gränsen, vilken sida det nu än är
<HeMan> maxjezy: andra har andra uppfattningar om porr och prostitution
<maxjezy> HeMan, i båda spelen så är det samlag som är huvudatraktionen
<maxjezy> hur kan du se det på ett annat sätt?
<HeMan> maxjezy: är det moraliskt fel då?
<HeMan> maxjezy: det är det ju vi ett ons med
<maxjezy> nej, men lagen säger att det är det
<HeMan> maxjezy: porr är fortfarande lagligt
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> ett brott filmas, ett annat inte.
<HeMan> maxjezy: men som sagt, jag tror detta är fel kanal för den diskusionen
<maxjezy> jo, för vidarespinnandet.
<MaTachi> känns inte som att detta leder ngn vart
<maxjezy> men för att ta upp frågan. ska man ta något ansvar
<maxjezy> där är det rätt kanal
<maxjezy> finns ingen annan lixom
<HeMan> men teknik ska vara neutral
<maxjezy> att säga att man skiter i är ju som att säga att man vill ha torskeri lagligt
<HeMan> moral ska människor lära varandra
<maxjezy> HeMan, polisen använder teknik
<maxjezy> även företag kan använda teknik i bra syften
<HeMan> maxjezy: ge dig nu
<maxjezy> okej, jag ger mig, men fan tycker det är dåligt av er att motarbeta en sån här diskussion
<HeMan> du har ju inga bra argument, du är bara upprörd över något
<maxjezy> jag har ett argument, det räcker ju.
<maxjezy> porrfilm och sexhandel är samma sak
<MaTachi> absolut inte
<maxjezy> menar du att film är bara specialeffekter?
<MaTachi> och oavsett så har det inte med ubuntu att göra, right?
<maxjezy> det händer inte, det är datorgjort
<HeMan> du har inget argument, du jämställer två helt olika saker
<HeMan> du har rotat in dig i ett tankehörn
<MaTachi> och även om porr skulle vara jättehemskt så ser jag inte kopplingen mellan det och ubuntu
<HeMan> maxjezy: om du vill läsa på om problematisering runt sex, sexhandel och porr kan du läsa det Oscar Swartz
<maxjezy> MaTachi, porr och sexhandel är väl lika hemska, porr är ju sexhandel som spelas in.
<HeMan> maxjezy: ...brukar skriva
<HeMan> maxjezy: enligt dig ja
<HeMan> maxjezy: den gänse synen är en annan
<MaTachi> maxjezy, jag har hört det några ggr nu. vart vill du komma?
<maxjezy> okej, vi droppar det
<maxjezy> intresset var lågt
<MaTachi> gg
<maxjezy> rätten att sitta och internetrunka väger mer än att skyldigheterna att göra något åt saken
<johanbr> cd
<johanbr> oops :)
<K350> I manualen för DEBCONF står det att "set DEBCONF_FORCE_DIALOG in the enviroment variable" för att använda dialog - istället frö standard whiptail. Hur gör jag det?
<David-A> ingen dans inatt heller :(
<K350> David-A: Någon susning om hur jag sätter DEBCONF_FORCE_DIALG i enviroment?????
<K350> David-A: alltså..äsch..det ska gå att få debconf att använda dialog istället för whitail men man måste alltså ändra DEBCONF_FORCE_DIALOG i enviroment..har inte en susnign om hur man gör det
<David-A> K350: om det är en byggmiljö, nej. men att bara sätta en variabel i environment för en användare, VARIABELNAMN=VÄRDE i en terminal (lokalt) eller i .profile följt av export VARIABELNAMN för alla användarens processer.
<K350> David-A: Det är värdet jag tror skon klämmer i..vette katten vad det ska vara ..yes,true,0 ?
<K350> David-A: uff den vill inte....hm...
<David-A> har du frågat i #debian el #ubuntu ? jag ser inte ditt namn där. (fråga inte på båda ställena samtidigt, utan på ett ställe först, vänta en timma, sen på det andra stället om du inte fick svar)
<K350> David-A: jag trågade en av killarna som gjorde debconf. Han sa bara att jag kan antingne ta bort whital eller sätta DEBCONF_FORCE_DIALOG..sedna läste jag samma sak på en sida nyss
<K350> David-A: frågar jag på #ubuntu så har det hunnit skrivas några miljoner nya medelandne där inom loppet av en timme och ingen ska scrolla för att läsa mitt :-)
<K350> David-A: Fast , visst, #Bash är lite sspeciallt :-)
<johanbr> "If  this environment variable is set, debconf will use dialog in preference to whiptail for the dialog frontend."
<johanbr> "If  this environment variable is set, debconf will use dialog in preference to whiptail for the dialog frontend."
<johanbr> oops
<David-A> K350: det är x ggr fler som skriver, men det är också x ggr fler som läser, så chansen att få ett svar är inte mindre. kanske t.o.m större. och du lär snabbt hitta svaret eftersom det är taggat med ditt namn
<johanbr> ... mao spelar det ingen roll vad den är satt till
<K350> johanbr: precis. Mitt problem är hur jag gör det?
<K350> David-A: Jo, så är det. Jag trivs bäst på ubuntu-se ändå :-)
<johanbr> i vilket språk?
<K350> johanbr: Jo, en litne roll. Jag kan nämligne redigera dialogrc för att få de färger jag vil lha att också användas för debconf. Vilket jag, som synskadad, ju vill :-)
<K350> johanbr: bash
<johanbr> i så fall räcker det väl med "DEBCONF_FORCE_DIALOG=1", t.ex.
<K350> johanbr: jag vill att dne ska använda dialog så jag kan redigera färgsättningen
<K350> johanbr: ah värdet ska vara 1 ok ok..inget "export" före då?
 * K350 testar...
<johanbr> K350: jo, ska nog vara export också
<David-A> K350: om export behövs beror på i vilken fil du sätter den och hur den filen används
<K350> johanbr: det gick inte så bra
<K350> johanbr: jag har satt DIALOGRC och DEBCONF_FORCE_DIALOG i en fil och kör debconf-apt-progress för att testa..gick inte...anävder inte min .rc fil trotts att jag länkat
<K350> johanbr: här ett exempel script http://pastebin.com/1gCXRE3U
<johanbr> då vet jag inte.. #debian är nog bästa stället att fråga
<K350> johanbr: hm...får testa där då.....
<K350> Ett annat problem. Jag vill använda dialogs --passwordbox för att skriva in lösenordet för sudo. Det visar sig inte helt lätt. Någon som kan ge en vink om hur man kan lösa detta?
<David-A> K350: normalt använder man gksu el gksudo för att skriva sudo-lösen grafiskt. att börja fråga efter lösenord i egna dialoger och vänja användare att det är okej öppnar för farliga ovanor och elak kod.
<K350> David-A: dialog anväder inte x
<David-A> K350: aha, förväxlade med xdialog.
<David-A> K350: varför inte bara sudo i terminalen?
<K350> David-A: Det kan man iofs. Men allt annat i mitt scritp anväder dialog så det blir ett litet "hopp"
<K350> jokar: det funkar om jag tar bort whiptail som DEBCOFN anväder. Men det vill jag helst inte göra..hm....
<K350> Wohoo! Fick det att funka med DEBCONF. Fast inte från ett bashscritp tyvärr..
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/it-polis-assange-konflikten-har-okat-attackerna_7545246.svd
<realubot> Är bandbredden någonsin ett problem vid DDoS eller är det alltid serverns om är det som gör att sajten kraschar?
<realubot> K350: Har du hittat något fungerande sätt att visa en progress bar när du installerar paket med apt-get?
<realubot> Varför är TPB nere?
 * realubot vrider upp volymen på kanalens stereo.
<l0p3n> Tankafetast verkar också vara nere
<realubot> Det ryktas om ett tillslag mot PRQ. Är detta förklaringen?
<realubot> https://torrentfreak.com/prq-police-raid-takes-down-dozens-of-file-sharing-sites-121001/
<l0p3n> Kanske det, när man försöker gå in på tankafetast blir redirected till piratpartiets facebooksida hmm
<l0p3n> *blir man
<realubot> Okej.
<realubot> "All sites hosted on the 80.88./19 net are currently unavailable, including but not limited to the torrent sites torrenthound.com, linkomanija.net and tankafetast.nu, release blog RLSLOG.net, and the sports streaming sites atdhenet.tv, hahasport.com, sportlemon.tv and stopstream.tv."
<realubot> https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-down-due-to-power-failure-121001/
<realubot> Det låter ju lite tveksamt. :S
<l0p3n> Jo jag håller med.
<l0p3n> Bara de inte börjar stänga ner privata trackers också.
<l0p3n> http://www.webpronews.com/the-pirate-bay-did-not-get-shut-down-2012-10
<einand> tpb går ju att ladda ner, har hela tiden deras sida i min tracker
<K350> realubot: yepp. Använder dne nu för ett kul scritp du kanske har lust att vara beta-testare för sedan :-)
<David-A> "Sweden Gives $59 Million To Cambodia Following Pirate Bay Founder’s Arrest" (gammal nyhet fr 5 sept, men nytt för mej)
<K350> David-A: lol, 388 miljoner kr mer än tio ggr så mkt som de fick betala i böter ..humor humor
<einand> David-A: tror dock inte det är relevant
<David-A> det blir 389 milj kr från stat till stat för en person som ska böta ca 10 milj kr till ett antal företag
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-02
<K350> David-A: Någon officiell förklarking till varför de får pengarna?
<David-A> K350: nu har jag stängt sidan, men nån slags demokrati-bistånd eller så. en vecka eller så efter att de löst svartholm-problemet.
<K350> David-A: Tja, ingenting förvånar mig med den hrä skitregimen vi har
<einand> K350: vad för kul script?
<K350> realubot: CLI pakethanterare ..a la courses :-)
<realubot> K350: Aptitude?
<K350> realubot: man kan ävne installera paket från en lista och/eller göra massinstallationer, redigera osv...
<K350> realubot: eh, nä?
<K350> realubot: pakethanterare är väl lite fel ord
<realubot> K350: David-A Jag är tveksam till att kopplingen mellan biståndet till Kambodja och gripandet av Svartholm är så klart. Hur mycket har Sverige skänt till Kambodja i bistånd innan Svartis satte sin fot i landet?
<K350> realubot: ett scritp att installera/avinstallera , hämta info, kolla tillgänglgihet installera från lista, redigera paketlista..allt i snygg CLI stil med dialog
<realubot> Det hade varit intressant att få veta. Det är mycket möjligt att Sverige har gett sådana bistånd förut.
<realubot> Dessutom var det ju inte TPB-domen som gjorde att han utlämnades utan misstankar om dataintrång mot Skatteverket.
<K350> realubot: Ja, inte så att rgimen R anser den där killen vara värd 389 miljoner i alla fall :-)
<realubot> Och det finns ju ingenting som säger att Kambodja inte lämnar ut honom till Sverige bara för att vi inte har utlämningsavtal med Kambodja.
<realubot> K350: Jag tror att regimen R struntar i Svartis, Neij och allt vad dom heter. Däremot så tror jag regimen R är intresserad av att släcka TPB m.fl. sajter.
<K350> realubot: nä, har Kambodjanerna något särskillt eget intresse av dne hrä killen?
<realubot> K350: Nja, man vet ju aldrig men jag tror inte Kambodja har något intresse i Svartis.
<realubot> Dock så är det ju mycket vi inte vet här. Vad skulle Svartis in i Skatteverkets databaser att göra?
<einand> jag är nyfiken  för hur det går för de andra killarna som var med honom (av personliga anledningar)
<realubot> Personuppgifter stals enligt uppgifter i pressen. Varför hackade Svarten personuppgifter?
<realubot> einand: kambodjaner eller svenskar?
<einand> svenskar
<realubot> Okej.
<einand> dom är ju inte ens arresterade
<realubot> Okej.
<realubot> Det var ju någon från antipiratbyrån som plockats in.
<realubot> Väl?
<realubot> *piratbyrån
<realubot> :D
<einand> på tal om något helt annat, upgradera mitt wifi nät till 5Ghz idag
<K350> einand: Regimen R sätter nog hemlighetstämpelpå allt. Som med säpos räkenskaper. Det är slut med demokratin i vår tland....
<realubot> TA från Piratbyrån?
<einand> K350: Fast nu var väl inte sossarna specielt mycket bättre
<einand> se vad som hände med tsunami banden
<realubot> Jag är nyfiken på 1. Varför hackade Svarten Skatteverkets underleverantör? 2. Hur spårade polisen honom?
<K350> einand: Vad har sossarna gjort nu?
<einand> realubot: Alla har ju gjort det
<einand> K350: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsunamibanden
<K350> realubot: polisne har säkert "hemliga" bevis...lmao
<K350> einand: Jasså tsunamin. Men det helga rju inte regimen R. Bort med dom bara så hoppas jag på V i nästa val! :-D
<einand> finns inget svenskt parti som är värt att rösta på just nu
<K350> einand: Det tycker inte jag. Jag hejja rpå V :-)
<David-A> företag måste publicera årsredovisning för alla samtidigt och får inte till vissa tidigare. ibland har utåmstående hittat ännu ej publ årsderovisning genom att gissa url. t.ex 2006 var det xxx.se/blabla/yyy2006.pdf, journalister har hittat xxx.se/blabla/yyy2007.pdf på servern innan den publicerats med en länk på webbsidan. är det inte så svartholm "stulit" information? företaget har haft det oskydda
<David-A> t på sin server?
<einand> David-A: faktiskt lika olagligt, om man råkar "gissa" sig till en url
<K350> Kan svenska journalister sånt???
<David-A> de kan ju få lite hjälp
<einand> journalister är inte alltid så dumma som dom ser ut
<K350> David-A: Det har dom nog helt säkert fått. Svartis kanske?
<realubot> David-A: Det låter ju som ett skämt.
<K350> einand: Jag skulle gissa på google
<realubot> David-A: Jag trodde vi snackade riktig hacking här och inte att gissa URL:er.
<David-A> för politiker o journalister är "gissa url" = "riktig hacking" och likställt med terrorism
<K350> realubot: Det kan ju ha varit lite vanlig "social engineerign" också..
<K350> David-A: Så journalister sysslar med terrorism då?
<einand> skatteverket har läckt personuppgifter i många år
<David-A> nej, när de gör det är det "grävande journalistki"
<K350> David-A: aaaah på det lilal viset  lmao
<realubot> einand: Vilka journalister är inte så dumma som dom ser ut då? Namn?
<David-A> det finns en på sr och en på svt
<K350> Att få lite info från skatteverkets databas är ngo inte så svårt. Jag såg en fin ingågn så sent som häromdagen
<K350> De ha rju datorer i sina lokaler för allmänheten. T.ex för att göra adressändring. De vsiar sig tydligne vara koppalde till ngn databas. uppgifter från den databasne kan väl leda till annat...dunno
<einand> K350: vilken då, visade den även skyddade identiter?
<einand> aha
<K350> en br abörjan i alla fall
<einand> dom är ju inte direktkopplade
<einand> samma information från dom som från nätet
<K350> nä, men en början
<K350> eh..njae..jag had ene massa info om mig sjäv ldär...
<K350> stoed med en tjej från myndigheten vid den burken ..
<K350> Jag tror inte på det där med att gissa URL:er. Då var informationen ändå avsiktligen tillgänglig. Annars tar de inte säkerhet på allvar. Och gör dom inte det så är väl inte deras databaserar så mkt säkrare
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.469036/lackt-videoklipp-visar-upp-nya-blackberry-10
<David-A> http://static.vg.no/dilbert/dilbert.gif
 * K350 back to scripting....
<realubot> Jag tror inte heller på att Svartis hackade Skatteverket genom att gissa URL:er. :)
<realubot> Det måste ju bara vara mycket mer komplicerat än så.
<einand> japp
<realubot> Vad har Svartis för utbldning eg? Är han självlärd och hur duktig är han egentligen?
<K350> realubot: URL:er är ju ändå till för att vara tillgängliga
<einand> för dålig säkerhets bara
<realubot> Han är ju inte så gammal ...
<einand> K350: spelar ingen roll, lagen säger annat
<K350> realubot: om URL:erna var skyddade så hade det inte räckt med att bara "gissa" dom..han skule behöva access också
<einand> K350: går du in på en url du inte har tillstånd att gå in på, kan du bli dömd för olaga dataintrång
<realubot> einand: Det låter ju helt sanslöst om Logica (?) skulle förvara skyddade personuppgifter med så låg säkerhet.
<einand> realubot: tråkigt nog
<K350> realubot: instämmer
<K350> realubot: Inte heller tror jag känsliga uppgiftr kan ha legat på en databas tillgänglig från nätet.
<einand> jag vet inte exakt hur han gjorde eftersom han klanta sig och åkte dit.
<einand> men säkerhetshålen är där, och fortfarande öppna
<K350> einand: Han kanske bara försökte och åkte dit. Kom inte längre än så alltså...
<einand> K350: finns listor med skyddade personuppgifter som ciruklerar
<realubot> K350: Nej, det låter ju helt sjukt det också.
<K350> einand: Har någon clown dumpat något på flasback nu igen?
<realubot> K350: Så han måste ju ha hackat sig in i ett internt nätverk.
<einand> K350: dom är som tur är lite mer privata än så, vad jag känner till
<K350> realubot: Ja, nog int ealltförsvrt nuförtiden
<K350> einand: det får man ju hoppas
<einand> K350: dock är listorna ute, så bara en tidsfråga innan någon råkar ge det till någon nöt som vill vara cool
<K350> realubot: en SQLinjection på någon sida. In där och sedna vidare in till annat nät..?
<einand> fast hålet hos skatteverket har ändå vart öppet i säkert 7-8år nu
<realubot> Vad innehåller listorna då? Namn, personuppgifter och adresser på personer med skyddade identitieter?
<K350> einand: Du skämtar!?
<realubot> einand: Går det verkligen att komma åt uppgifter om folk med skyddade identiteter då?
<einand> realubot: och alla andra svenska medborgare tillsammans med inkomst, civilstatus, lån, deklaration m.m.
<einand> K350: nej
<K350> realubot: Man kan också betala någon på skatteverket
<realubot> einand: Det du pratar om är ju offentliga uppgifter.
<einand> realubot: inte för folk med skyddad identitet
<realubot> einand: Det är ju bara att ringa Skatteverket och begära ut uppgifterna.
<K350> einand: Vad för slags hål pratar vi om?
<realubot> einand: Nej. Så dessa uppgifter ligger ute då?
<einand> realubot: ligger i sammadatabas, bara en flagga som skiljer dom åt
<realubot> Det är ju livsfarligt om sådan uppgifter läcker ut.
<realubot> Det handlar ju om folk som har skyddad identitet p.g.a. hobild e.t.c.
<realubot> *hotbild
<einand> realubot: stämmer
<K350> einand: Och det är alltås den basen alal aänvder. Från skatteverket till ratsit?
<realubot> Det låter för knäppt för att vara sant.
<einand> K350: ratsit får inte uppgifter om skyddade identiter m.m.
<realubot> Konstigt att inte folk med skyddad identitet råkat illa ut när uppgifterna är på vift.
<einand> realubot: gör dom säkert, iaf om Maffian är hotbilden
<realubot> När vi ändå snackar personuppgifter. Hur gör t.ex. sajten birthday.se för att samla in info i så stora mängder?
<K350> einand: Okej. Vad om han bara betalad enågon på skatteverket
<einand> K350: kanske han har, vet inte exakt hur han gjorde. Vet bara vart.. folk jag känner får sina uppgifter från
<David-A> åt andra hållet då? kan man gå in och ändra i databasen? inkomst t.ex?
<realubot> Haha
<K350> David-A: Säkert. jag skulle satsa på en SQLinjection som sagt
<K350> David-A: Om du sätter upp ett konto på din server så kan jag prova därifrån lol
<einand> K350: köp en anonym vps
<realubot> Jag litar inte på anonyma VPS:er.
<einand> jag sa VPS inte VPN
<K350> einand: Det låter inte så anonymt om jag ska ta fra kreditkortet ohc betala för den :-)
<realubot> Se hur det gick för snubbarna som gömde sig bakom hidemyass.
<einand> K350: du köper ju ett visa giftcard, väntar 6 månader med att använda det
<realubot> Företaget lämnade ut loggarna till snuten direkt.
<einand> sedan tunnlar du ssh över tor
<K350> realubot: hur gick det för dom?
<K350> einand: Njae, jag föredrar nog andr ametoder
<realubot> K350: Dom åkte dit för att dom använde hidemyass-betalkonton och så begärde polisen ut uppgifter om personerna bakom kontona. hidemyass lämnade ut dessa till polisen. Det ska ju ha varit så man avslöjade vilka som hackat Sony m.m.
<David-A> tusan, skrivskyddad: -rw-r--r-- 1 1001 1001  167457392 2012-04-19 04:26 databas.xls
<einand> är så otroligt lätt att dölja sig på nätet
<K350> realubot: Låter ine som några seriösa hackare det här inte lol
<realubot> Det bästa sättet jag känner till är: oskyddat trådlös IP -> Tor över ssh -> VPN -> övriga nätet.
<einand> det säljs "engångs 3g modem" på ICA för 99kr
<realubot> K350: Nej, låter pinsamt simpelt.
<K350> realubot: Hur många timmar tar det då att skciak ett kommando till servern?
<realubot> K350: Inte lång tid alls.
<einand> K350: du märker inte av något specielt
<einand> latencyn är mindre än vad du märker av
<realubot> K350: Så långsamt är ju inte Tor när det bara gäller att skicka kommandon.
<K350> realubot: du kan ju hacka på flera SSH tunnlar och någon litne proxychain också..SEGT som fan..men nåja..lite säkrare
<realubot> K350: Tor fungerar ju så länge man inte surfar bilder och video.
<einand> man kan koda i vim utan problem
<K350> realubot: Nä, men du vill ju ha mer än ett lager
<realubot> K350: Varför mer än ett lager? Räcker det inte med Tor + ssh?
<K350> realubot: helst ska man ha kontroll öve rlådan du snor trådlöst från så du kan radera loggarna innan du dra rur proppen
<David-A> om man har en säker uppkoppling ska man väl aldrig "surfa" med den. webbläsaren måste ju läcka ut personlig info om en som ett, ja, nyårsfyrverkeri.
<realubot> David-A: Nja, jag hoppas inte det. Inte med Tor Browser Bundle i.a..f
<K350> David-A: du får använda bash socks för HTTP då :-)
<David-A> aha, det finns säkra webbläsare
<realubot> Lite läcker den så klart men hur kopplar du ihop trafiken med din vanliga webbläsartrafik om Tor alltid använder en egen webbläsare?
<K350> Sätter man upp en vädligt tajt  uppkopling så är det väl ändå inte för att srufa porr med firefox?
<realubot> David-A: Tor har ett paket som heter Tor Browser Bundle komplett med HTTPS Everywhere, NoScript m.m.
<realubot> Jag hade gärna surfat med Tor konstant. Inte för att jag behöver det utan av ren princip.
<realubot> Jag tycker att jag har rätt att surfa vart jag vill anonymt.
<realubot> Jag använder Tor bara jag ska gå in på Socialdemokraternas/Moderaternas webbsidor.
<David-A> tycker jag med, men det är inte ditåt världen går
<K350> realubot: Tor kan vara lite segt ibland. Men det går ju att konfa. Annars anväder jag mest torify för annat..inte så mkt för surfing..lynx kanske
<realubot> Jag vill inte att någon ska se vilka artiklar jag läser på S eller M sidor. Inte för att det gör så mycket men det är liksom en princip. Lika väl som att jag inte vill att någon ska veta vad jag röstar på.
<David-A> digitala säkerhetsmekanismer kommer aldrig att fungera i stor skala för den stora allmänheten. digitala pengar, digitala id, m.m.
<realubot> K350: Tor rekommenderar ju Tor Browser Bundle eftersom dom inte anser att Tor-button m.m. är säkert i nya versioner av Fx.
<realubot> Tor-utvecklarna hinner inte med Fx utvecklingstakt.
<David-A> om man inte vet hur tekniken bakom ett säkerhetssystem funkar så är det inte säkert.
<K350> realubot: torify lynx --dump din-favorit-artikel så öppnar ud bar adne i din favorit pager eller editor
<realubot> David-A: Sant. Därför ska man sluta använda Internet. :)
<K350> realubot: går fortare än att köra tor browsern
<realubot> Eftersom man måste räkna med att man vet mindre än företagen och regimen.
<realubot> Man har ju helt klart mindre resurser i.a..f
<realubot> K350: Men är det lika säkert? Det är frågan.
<David-A> ta bara en sån sak att svt tror att de fått epost från en myndighetsperson för att nån skapat ett epostkonto med den personens namn före snabel-aet.
<K350> realubot: Registrera ett företag så får du göra vad  du vill. Det får väl företag ändå nuförtiden lol
<realubot> Myndigheterna vet allt om oss. FRA m.m. Det dom inte ser direkt får dom fram genom at tlägga pussel.
<K350> realubot: Du kan göra en snyggare fraud med telnet och använda t.e svt.s egen mail server så kan du skciak brev från t.e  eva.hamilton@svt.se till medarbeterna ..piece of a cake
<realubot> Det enda som skyddar folket från massövervakning är 1. Trafikmängden är för stor så att folk passerar anonymt. 2. Att myndigheterna inte är intresserade av massövervakning.
<realubot> Vi är utlämnade åt dom som vill (?) övervaka oss i alla fall.
<David-A> för att upprätthålla säkerhet (virus/beträgerier/phishing/piratkopiering/etc) så räcker det inte med "tillräckligt avancerad teknik". det måste till lagar o övervakning.
<K350> kör nslookup set type=mx så kör du dne på svt.se får mail servenr anslut till dne med telnet och ändra fron headern till vad du vill..and voila
<David-A> myndigheter kommer att kräva att få tillgång till vad alla har installerat på sina telefoner och datorer.
<K350> realubot: ja, allt du säge rhrä är tillgängligt för alla i loggarna..du kör väl med tor nu? :-)
<realubot> David-A: Ja, i förlängningen kanske det blir så. Förbud för privatpersoner att kryptera trafik annat än för banktjänster m.m.
<realubot> K350: Nej, jag kör inte med Tor nu. :)
<David-A> om man inte har uefi kommer det inte att vara tillåtet att installera linux på sin dator (och samtidigt ha den uppkopplad till internet)
<K350> David-A: äsch, så illa kommer det inte bli. Då frå vi väl gör arevolution helt enkelt. Tahrir II
<realubot> Det kommer väl alltid vara en katt och råttalek.
<David-A> du ser väl hur mycket folk bryr sej om privatliv eller open source. det blir ingen revolution. din linux blir förpassad till andradator och det finns inget du o jag kan göra åt det.
<realubot> Alla regimer faller ju förr eller senare och massövervakning kommer som mest att upprätthålla en regim längre tid än utan övervakning.
<realubot> David-A: Exakt. Folk har inte kunskapen att ifrågasätta utvecklingen.
<David-A> jag är ints så bekymrad Socialdemokraternas/Moderaternas webbövervakning. mer över Visa/Mastercard. så använder bara kontanter.
<David-A> realubot ^
<realubot> David-A: Jo, jag föredrar faktiskt också kontanter mer och mer. Åter av ren princip. Men inom en snar framtid kommer du inte att ha något val.
<realubot> Alla köp kommer att genomföras digitalt och allt kan lagras/spåras.
<realubot> Vanligt folk kommer inte vilja ha kontanter för det är omständligare än att handla på kort.
<realubot> Enkelheten och den extra kostnaden för kontanter kommer att fasa ut kontanta betalmedel.
<realubot> Därefter är det bara att föbjuda anonyma betalningar så är saken biff. Utomstående har 100% koll på din ekonomi.
<K350> realubot: du so är proffs på att hitta information. Hur får ersätter jag passwordprompten i sudo med dialog --passwordbox?
<realubot> K350: Jag är inte proffs på att hitta info. ;)
<realubot> K350: Maybe: http://library.gnome.org/users/zenity/3.6/password.html.en
<realubot> Om du vill använda Zenity.
<realubot> Frågan är om det är säkert. :S
<K350> 
<K350> realubot: läser......
<David-A> ja "echo david apelsinglass123" kommer ju att stå i klartext i "ps -ef" ett kort ögonblick.
<David-A> korrigering "echo david banasorbet789", glöm föregående rad
<einand> David-A: fast, det gör det ju i alla script
<einand> därför får man ju göra en risk analys, hur stor är risken att någon sniffar lösenordet
<David-A> einand: använder man sudo el gksudo direkt så läcker ingenting ens ett ögonblick.
<K350> realubot: verkar som problemet är löst! :-D
<einand> David-A: klart att det gör, keyloggers, hur hanteras lösenordet internt i programmet?
<einand> kanske ligger i ram okrypterat en kort stund
<David-A> einand: ja, andra med root-behörighet kan sniffa ram eller tangentbordet. men alla obehöriga kan "ps -ef".
<einand> David-A: bra, då har du gjort din risk analys
<realubot> Jag tycker inte att Zenitys dialog-ruta verkar säker.
<realubot> Vad är det som hanterar lösenord som man skriver in i Terminalen?
<David-A> CIA?
<realubot> Det hade kanske vart bra att pipe:a lösen direkt till den funktionen från Zenity-loginfönstret.
<realubot> David-A: Det skulle inte förvåna mig. Det är med Linux som med allt annat. Även om det går att undersöka så är det så få som gör det så om Canonical och CIA samarbetar så har dom oss alla.
<realubot> Att koden är öppen är ju ett dåligt skydd om ingen kontrollerar koden som skickas ut.
<realubot> Och vem orkar gå igenom miljoner rader programkod?
<David-A> man kan styra varifrån sudo ska läsa lösenord, se man sudo
<realubot> Kvinna med skägg. http://library.gnome.org/users/zenity/3.6/password.html.en
<realubot> Det känns inte riktigt som min grej.
<David-A> skägg? det ser ut som en zenity-dialog
<David-A> inte min grej heller
<realubot> K350: sudo -A låter ju mycket vettigare än Zenity.
<realubot> David-A: https://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/sikh-woman-defends-facial-hair-graceful-response-religion-mocked-reddit-article-1.1168486
<David-A> inga bilder, trååkigt
<realubot> Hm, då postade jag fel länk.
<K350> q/c
<K350> realubot: det är ocså vad jag lser. Så nu återstår problemet med ett lämpligt askpass program.......
<K350> realubot: man får sätta SUDO_ASKPsss=/path/to/askpass men det finns ju bara x askpass program utom openssh so ju redan används dialog verkar jag ju inte kunna använda
<realubot> K350: Annars finns ju gksudo?
<realubot> gksudo <program>
<realubot> K350: Har du tittat på dialog --passwordbox
<K350> realubot: jo men det är för x
<realubot> K350: Vad använder du då?
<K350> realubot: Ja, men hur använder jag dialogs --passwordbox widget som ersättare för sudos befintliga. Med sudo -A och SUDO_ASKPASS=/path/to/dialogscript-med-passwordbox funkar inte
<realubot> Det går ju knappast att använda Zenity utan X?
<K350> realubot: eh, nä? Men jag anväder inte zenity. Jag anväder dialog
<realubot> K350: Jag undrar hur gksudo gör.
<realubot> K350: Eller du kanske inte kan använda det.
<K350> realubot: de använder inte sudo utan ett liknande program
<realubot> K350: Hur som helst. Är du säker på att du anger vägen rätt då när du använder --passwordbox?
<K350> realubot: nja, det ska vara för att köras utan x
<realubot> Du kanske måste sätta allt mellan ' '
<K350> realubot: menar du miljövariabeln?
<realubot> K350: Varför behöver du en dialogbox för lösen om du inte ska ha GUI? Duger inte Terminalen för input då?
<K350> realubot: dialog är inget GUI det är en CUI so to say
<K350> realubot: skriv i terminalen - dialog --msgbox " foo 20 50 så förstår du
<K350> realubot: eller -> dialog --title "foo" --inputbox "bar" 20 50 eller nåt...
<K350> realubot: det är alltså inte x
<realubot> Jag vet.
<realubot> Men fungerar det inte med sudo -A då?
<K350> realubot: nä, testa själv
<K350> realubot: i ett script : export SUDO_ASKPASS=/path/till/dialog-passwordbox-script ; dialog --passwordbox "foo" 20 50
<K350> realubot: el liknande
<K350> realubot:  körde chmod +x på scriptet också..funkar inte
<K350> realubot: ok, nu fick jag sudo att öppna min passwordbox. Men den tar inte lösenordet...hm....
<K350> realubot: BINGO! Nu funkar det klockrent! Då kan jag lägga mig nöjd och belåten! :-)
<realubot> Hur gjorde du då?
<realubot> Hur ser koden ut?
<realubot> K350: Vet du vad du har vunnit då?
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSrwU1Je5nk
 * realubot slickar sig runt munnen.
<larsemil>  /lastlog larsemil
<larsemil> ops
<larsemil> coffe: det gick bra. löste det genom att skapa ny maskin och rsynca innehållet
<larsemil> realubot: det går för mig för det mesta
<coffe> larsemil,  skönt .. märkte webservern var nere lite
<coffe> andol,  när du anv yubikey, satte du upp bägge servernarna localt ?  för de jag inte fattar är hur jag adderar in den key jag har .
<larsemil> coffe: det var ju den som det hade hänt så med. men nu är den up and running
<phnom> Vad heter verktyget där man kan klicka på fönster och få ut detaljer om dem?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> kan man göra poll på ett bibliotek?
<coffe> HeMan,  du måste call=>bibliotekarie()
<HeMan> coffe: har call:bibliotekarie("/mylib")
<realubot> "I dag sägs det att man inte ska sms:a när man åker bil. Men kanske är det så att man inte ska åka bil när man sms:ar? säger Peter Gott, fordonsanalytiker på IHS. "
<realubot> Just det!
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/motor/huvudlos-ide-pa-vag-att-gora-entre_7546120.svd
<HakanS> realubot: Det är väl inget fel med att sms:a när man åker bil.
<realubot> HakanS: Farligt HakanS.
<realubot> HakanS: Du kan köra vilse om du inte har ögonen på vägen.
<HakanS> realubot: Nu handlade det ju om att sms:a när man ÅKER bil. Att det är farligt att sms:a när man KÖR bil är ju självklart.
<einand> idag säger nyheterna att tpb är nere pga polisrassia
<HeMan> einand: vilken nyhetsleverantör?
<MaTachi> läste på torrentfreak att det var p.g.a. problem med strömmen eller så
<MaTachi> och att det råkade ske samtidigt som andra trackers gick ner pga rassia
<MaTachi> fast kanske har uppdaterats sedan dess
<HeMan> hittar inget om att de skulle vara så
<einand> står i aftonbladet, i arikeln om anonymus. kan inte länka pga att jag sitter på en ipad
<ispookan> Vad har de nu hittat på?
<einand> Vi har sett att ni har gjort en räd mot The Pirate Bay och andra torrentsajter.
<einand> Räden mot PRQ slog ut många av våra fildelningssajter. Vi ser detta som ett brott mot informationsfriheten och har därför slagit ut en del sajter för svenska myndigheter och
<ispookan> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article15539331.ab den?
<einand> nu har dom ändrat artikeln
<ispookan> einand: Har du inte Safari i ipaden?
<einand> är ssh programet som jag inte viste hur man pasta i
<ispookan> Ah just ja, du sshar..
<ispookan> Hoppas nu de lyckas stänga ner tpb för gott.
<larsemil> någon css guru inne? http://daladerby.dalnix.se/?page_id=13 <-- jag förstår inte varför den skjuter ner hela designen istället för bara innehållet.
<einand> http://annatroberg.com/2012/10/02/razzian-mot-prq-internet-ar-ett-kafferep/
<einand> larsemil: jag kan kolla om en timme om du inte löst det tills dess
<cutgah> hej jag har just installerat arch linux parallellt med ubuntu men burg hittar inte det boot entryt. vad göra?
<deekeff> cutgah: välj grub antingen den i archlinux eller den i ubuntu.
<cutgah> aa har fått igång det nu. tråkigt att burg krånglar :/
<Spookan> einand: Tjena! Hur leker livet med dig då?
<einand> Spookan: jodå, berätta jag att jag köpte en Apple TV igår?
<Spookan> einand: Nope, är du nöjd då?
 * Sterk är nöjd med wisby klosteröl
<Sterk> :P
<einand> Spookan: japp, kollat på film strömmat över wifi i 6 timmar nu, och 69% batteri kvar
<Spookan> einand: Nice, du strömmar från ipaden?
<einand> japp
<Spookan> einand: Har du itunes och wifi på datorn så kan du strömma där genom med.
<einand> Spookan: vet
<einand> Spookan: roligare apps på ipaden
<HeMan> men den klarar inte alla format va?
<einand> HeMan: nä, bara mpeg4 h.268
<Spookan> einand: Behöver du göra om filmformat så kan jag tipsa om Handbrake.
<einand> fast mig gör det inget, typ allt material på internet är i det formatet
<HeMan> har ju transkodat alla barn-dvd'er, vill inte göra det igen
<Sterk> handbrake är bra grejer
<Sterk> :)
<einand> Spookan: vet använt det någon gång
<HeMan> handbrake och kösystem ftw!
<realubot> "Jag sitter dessutom här och skänker en tanke till alla de personer, organisationer och företag som just nu inte kan gå och pyssla om sina servrar för att polisen vaktar dem. Det är ju inte bara de som har de servrar polisen letar efter som drabbas."
<realubot> Vilket seriöst företag har sina grejer på PRQ?
<einand> Spookan: köpte en Apple Router med
<realubot> Jag menar det var väl bara en tidsfråga innan polisen skulle göra ett tillslag mot PRQ.
<Spookan> einand: Ah ok, vettig?
<einand> Spookan: rätt nöjd, jobbar på 2.4 och 5 Ghz bandet parallelt
<Spookan> realubot: Bra att de tar tag i "skiten" nu. Bara hoppas att de kan få resultat av det med.
<Spookan> einand: Ah ok, jag kör annat brand på min router, hört något om att de ska ha modem med?
<einand> Spookan: nä, ingen har modem
<realubot> PP och Troberg får ju inte min röst i.a.f. Hon använder ordet hen när hon skriver.
<einand> realubot: samma här
<Spookan> einand: Ok.. Hur går det med fotandet?
<einand> Spookan: finfint
<Spookan> einand: Jag har bara lekt lite än så länge… Har varit kasst väder för att gå ut och fota med.
<HeMan> jag ändrade uppfattning om hen när jag läst http://www.vemihelvete.se/2012/03/hen-och-spraket.html
<realubot> TPB är ju fortfarande nere. Jösses. Den låg ju nere i natt. Lång downtime nu.
<einand> HeMan: snacka om korkad människa som skrivit det där
<HeMan> einand: för att?
<einand> "Paret har även ett barn i spädbarnsåldern. Det låg vid tillfället i sin vagn och sov." ('Det' om en människa? Really?)
<einand> tex den
<einand> klart att man skall och kan använda det
<HeMan> tycker jag inte
<HeMan> det låter som ett djur
<coobra> ghaaa
<einand> Inte direkt
<HeMan> smaken är som baken, men jag upplever det om ett barn som negativt
<einand> Jag upplever hen som mer negativt ;)
<cutgah> Är det någon som vet var man kan hitta namned på tangenter för att definiera i ratpoison (jag vill använda super/mod knappen men vet inte vad den heter)
<einand> i detta fallet kunde man ersätta Det med ungen/Barnet/Lillen what ever
<realubot> Man använder inte det om människor nej. Det fick man lära sig på lågstadiet, typ.
<realubot> Det används mycket riktigt om saker och djur.
<HeMan> hen är ju dessutom inte särskilt nytt, min mamma använde det redan på -70-talet
<realubot> Om man inte vet könet så skriver man han eller hon alt. han/hon.
<realubot> Och har man inte tid att skriva det så ska man inte skriva ö.h.t. för då skriver man ändå inget vettigt.
<Spookan> einand: Hur går det med det vi pratade lite om innan?
<realubot> Smart av polisen att slå till mot PRQ och TPB när Svartis sitter häktad.
<HeMan> realubot: var hittar du info om att dom slog till mot TPB?
<realubot> HeMan: Det hittar jag i min hjärna eftersom TPB slocknade när polisen slog till mot PRQ.
<realubot> När har TPB haft sådan här downtime senast? Vid förra razzian?
<Spookan> TPB använder väl inte ens PRQ längre?
<realubot> Jag tror inte på TPBs förklaring om fel på elförsörjningen.
<HeMan> enligt utsago så använder dom inte PRQ
<realubot> Spookan: Enligt TPB ja.
<realubot> HeMan: Vem har sagt det? TPB?
<realubot> En sajt som TPB går väl inte ut med info om var sajten ligger eller inte ligger.
<HeMan> de nät som PRQ har som är ner är 80.88./19
<HeMan> och där ligger inte thepiratebay.se
<Spookan> De fixade väl så att de har flera servrar så att sidan byter ip då och då, som jag har fattat det hela.
<realubot> HeMan: Nehe. Jag tycker det är osannolikt att TPB sjunker i samma veva som polisen kliver in på PRQ.
<realubot> "At around the same time problems started at PRQ, its former customer The Pirate Bay also suffered an outage. "
<realubot> "However, the current Pirate Bay outage is unrelated to the raid or the problems at PRQ, the Pirate Bay said on Facebook. "We have a relay there but not that much more. This combined with a power failure at another place is the reason why we're down at the moment," the Pirate Bay team said. "The raid (...) is not aimed at us." The team expects that the site will be back online later on Tuesday."
<realubot> https://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9231947/Former_Pirate_Bay_hoster_raided_and_shut_down_by_DDoS_attack?taxonomyId=244&pageNumber=2
<realubot> Dom erkänner ju halvt om halvt att TPB använder PRQ.
<realubot> HeMan: Tycker du inte att det är skumt att TPB får power failure samtidigt som snuten kliver över tröskeln på PRQ?
<HeMan> realubot: har inte funderat på det
<realubot> Jag hade bra gärna velat veta exakt när tillslaget mot PRQ skedde och exakt när TPB gick ner.
<HakanS> realubot: Det finns nog bättre ställen att diskutera detta på, än här.
<einand> känns ju konstigt att ett så stort företag har strömavbrott så länge
<exebat> Hej allihopa
<exebat> någon som vill testa en game installer för fheroes2 som jag gjort?
<Spookan> exebat: Vad är det för spel?
<exebat> Free implementation of Heroes of Might and Magic 2
<exebat> Gold edition demo, ingen piratkopiering
<exebat> Spookan, har du lust och prova då?
<Spookan> exebat: Måste dra igång Ubuntu på min vm då, skickar du det eller?
<exebat> Spookan: skickat
<Spookan> exebat: Vi tar på min virtual bos istället, kommer in med den snart..
<exebat> okey
<Spookan-U> exebat: Hej hej.
<exebat> Spookan-U, Tjenare
<Spookan-U> Åh hur tar man emot i irssi då? ;)
<einand> Spookan-U: tar mot vad då?
<Spookan-U> einand: En dcc
<Spookan-U> Testade /dcc get nick, men det ville inte..
<einand> vem använder sånt idag?
<realubot> HakanS: Det finns det säkert men det hindrar ju inte oss från att diskutera det här i.a.f.
<Spookan-U> exebat: Nä, det verkar inte gå så bra att ta emot den.
<exebat> Spookan-U, jag kan ladda upp den på min ubuntu-one har du ubuntu-one?
<Spookan-U> exebat: Nope, tyvärr...
<exebat> men du kan gå in och ladda ner det via en webbsida
<einand> Spookan-U: http://www.speedyshare.com/
<exebat> https://files.one.ubuntu.com/OV__g_hfQreTSeNhZupWvw
<exebat> testa den
<Spookan-U> exebat: Ok, annars så kör jag in xchat här, men testar sidan först..
<exebat> den är på 28mb
<Spookan-U> exebat: Den ville ha ett login..
<exebat> ok testar speedy share
<Spookan-UB> exebat, Testa denna..
<exebat> [code]http://speedy.sh/2fZxa/fheroes2-installer[/code]
<Spookan-U> Tankar
<exebat> awesome
<Spookan-U> exebat: cli?
<exebat> hehe har stängt av cli bara gtk :S
<Spookan-U> Ok, jag får inte igång den..
<Spookan-U> Körde: chmod +x på den innan, det kanske jag inte skulle ha gjort?
<exebat> har ingen betydelse.. har tagit bort stöd för cli i installern.. måste ändå ha X för att spela spelet.
<exebat> någon annan som inte bara kör command line som vill prova installern till free heroes 2
<Spookan-U> exebat: Mm självklart har jag ju X..
<exebat> gå in i x och dubbel klicka på den
<Spookan-U> Då får jag två filer med skumma tecken i så står det ogiltlig kodning...
<exebat> screenshot?
<Spookan-U> Det verkar inte funka i Virtual Box..
<exebat> skicka screenshottet till znixen@live.se är du snäll
<Spookan-U> Kan inte ta screenshot, det verkar bugga..
<exebat> kk
<exebat> tack i all fall
<Spookan-U> Knepigt hehe
<Spookan-U> Np..
<Spookan-U> Eller du kan fixa Vänta lite... Men då får du se resten av min dator med hehe
<exebat> ok
<Spookan> exebat: http://www.picpaste.com/pics/Screen-Ubuntu-oJk215Mv.1349211840.jpg
<exebat> okey kostig att du får dom 2 filerna
<Spookan> exebat: Kanske är för att jag kör i virtual box eller nått..
<exebat> näe ska inte ah någon betydelse, men prova tabort dom och ladda ner den igen och höger klicka och gör den exekverbar i x istället
<Sterk> maxjezy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_ob08QqiE4
<secrecon> hello :)
<einand> God morgon
<Spookan> Nä godnatt på er, dags att nanna här..
<secrecon> lol
<einand> enligt UGT så skall du säga godnatt
<secrecon> oj
<secrecon> natti!
<Sterk> Spookan: sovgott
<secrecon> så vad händer?
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-03
<realubot> God morgon, god morgon.
 * realubot stämplar in.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<coffe> bästa sätt att göra en en servers ssh nycklar ?
<coobra> rsa
<coobra> dsa
<coobra> fast jag är ju kass på sånt finns nog folk som kan det bätre här
<coffe> jag frågar min kompis google
<coobra> han kan han
<coffe> ja men han är inte bra på versions svar
<coobra> hur menar du ?
<phnom> ssh-keygen?
<coffe> coobra,  man kan hitta svar som är 5-6 år gamla
<coffe> phnom,  ja de lutar mot det..  clonar en server och vill den nya ska få nya keys
<HeMan> coffe: ta bort dom och starta om sshd
<coffe> HeMan,  bättre än att köra ssh-keygen ?
<HeMan> coffe: tror alla distros har i sina init-script att skapa nycklar (mha ssh-keygen) om man inte har några när sshd ska startas
<HeMan> coffe: så det är samma men enklare förfarande
<coffe> HeMan, tack ska testa.. enklare för mig köra ssh-keygen än att redigera massa filer
<HeMan> coffe: jo
<HeMan> coffe: men rm /etc/ssh/*key*; /etc/init.d/sshd restart känns ännu enklare
<coffe> HeMan,  ska testa bägge
<coffe> tack alla
<coffe> sudo('ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096')  i mitt fabric script känns rätt simplet.
<larsemil> coffe: har du börjat jobba igen?
<coffe> larsemil,  japp .. ett kort projekt .. 2 v till
<HeMan> coffe: bara du får rätt namn så
<coffe> HeMan,  hur menar du ?
<HeMan> coffe: dom ska ju heta /etc/ssh/sshd_host_rsa och /etc/ssh/sshd_host_rsa.pub
<HeMan> coffe: ssh-keygen skapar väl default användarnycklar?
<larsemil> coffe: roligt projekt?
<HeMan> coffe: dvs ~/.ssh/id_rsa och ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<coffe> HeMan, ahh tänkte inte på de..
<arcsky> tjaba alla
<arcsky> jag har problem med svenska tecken
<arcsky> http://pastebin.com/mathcPbR
 * realubot konstaterar att man inte ska ha skärmen rakt framför sig utan snett framför sig eftersom webbsidornas text ofta ligger snett åt vänster på skrämen.
<realubot> *skärmen
<realubot> Det borde finnas ett plugin till Fx som gör att webbsidans position anpassas så att texten ligger mitt på skärmen.
<realubot> Googles börsvärde större än MS.
<HakanS> !fraga | arcsky
<ubot2> arcsky: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<bamsefar> Barre: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.468454/hitachi-lagring-virtualiserar-alla-datatyper Kan man virtualisera både float, double, int, byte och String på den där?
<HeMan> Barre: och kan man göra komposit-typer genom att slå ihop flera datatyper till en struct?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Många frågor.
<coffe> vilken sårbarhets scanner skulle ni rekommendera  ?
<HeMan> bamsefar: tur vi har Barre som kan reda ut våra lagringsfrågor!
<andol> coffe: Har för mig att folk brukar säga bra saker om Metasploit.
<coffe> andol,  kollar in det . tack
<bamsefar> HeMan: Verkligen
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vad skulle vi göra utan barre?
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag tror vi skulle skratta och gråta om vart annat
<HeMan> bamsefar: ungefär som nu men inverterade intervall
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag förstår
<bamsefar> HeMan: Hoppas han inte kommer och tar oss i örat för att vi retas bara.
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag har för mig att Barre älskar när vi highlightar hans namn helt i onödan
<bamsefar> Det är så jag minns det också.
<larsemil> vem var dets om älskade det?
<larsemil> jaha. Barre .
<larsemil> HeMan: bamsefar tycker ni om det mer?
<larsemil> själv är jag en slampa. alla highlights är bra.
<HeMan> larsemil: jo jag gillar det
<larsemil> köpte till kontoret: http://www.coolstuff.se/Ninja_Coat_Hooks
<larsemil> snygga som attan
<HeMan> larsemil: och http://www.roligaprylar.se/Ninjaplaster.html i första hjälp-lådan?
<HeMan> larsemil: http://www.roligaprylar.se/Make-Up-Kit-Ninja-Star-Woochie-.html till den som monterar dom
<phnom> Går det att konfa gitosis så den skapar bare repos med en annan branch än master som default?
<andol> larsemil: Tycker det är lite mesigt att man använder vanliga skruvgängor för att fästa stjärnorna i väggen :P
<realubot> Det var tankafett som polisen var ute efter enligt PRQ.
<maxjezy> tur att man inte använder tankafett
<maxjezy> säkrast för piraterna måste ju endå vara att använda sig av icke svenska sidor
<maxjezy> internetleverantörerna lever ju i princip på piraterna
<maxjezy> om vi slutar ladda ner film blir internet billigare
<maxjezy> för ingen kommer ha användning av internet på samma sätt.
<maxjezy> en mobil anslutning eller 56k räcker ju för att kolla sin mail
<maxjezy> vi som laddar ner har gjort nätet stort, och hastigheterna bra.
<maxjezy> ingen kan ju sticka under stolen med att dom som tjänat pengar på torrents och nedladdningar är internetleverantörerna
<realubot> maxjezy: Bert Karlsson menade att man skulle betala en avgift till musikbolagen via bredbandsabonnemanget just p.g.a. ISP:erna tjänar så mycket på illegal fildelning.
<realubot> Jag har faktiskt 100 Mbit/s lina utan att tanka torrents.
<maxjezy> jag har sänkt min hastighet till 10mbit
<HeMan> och jag tankar torrents utan att det är olagligt
<maxjezy> om man ska tro industrin, så blir filmerna sämre
<realubot> Dock så funderar jag på att byta ner mig nu när erbjudandet har löpt ut. Det räcker gott och väl för mig med 10 Mbit/s.
<maxjezy> pga nedladdningar
<maxjezy> så, de skapar skit, bara för att
<maxjezy> ett hån mot kulturen
<realubot> Hm, men det går väl inte dåligt för Hollywood?
<HeMan> bara tor-trafiken som passerar hos mig är över 25 MBit/s
<maxjezy> HeMan, är det pedofiler som lever livet på din lina?
<realubot> HeMan: Oj då. Har du en exit node?
<HeMan> maxjezy: antagligen
<realubot> Jag funderar på att sätta upp en normal relay.
<HeMan> realubot: nej, bara router
<HeMan> relay kanske är rätta terminologin
<realubot> HeMan: Dom kallar det så på i infon på Tors webbsida i.a.f.
<realubot> När vi ändå snackar Tor.
<realubot> Om man sätter upp en normal relay som är publik så går det inte att byta ut den mot en bridge på samma IP va? Jag menar, IP:t är ju "avslöjat" om man har använt IP:t i en normal relay innan man använder det i en ick-publik bridge?
<HeMan> bridge är bäst att aldrig köra som relay först
<realubot> Varför?
<HeMan> det finns någon modul som får trafiken att se ut som tex imaps eller liknande
<HeMan> antagligen filtrerar de som inte vill att man ska köra tor på ip-adress
<Spookan> HeMan: Att du vågar, du som får skiten om "de" kollar upp de som använder ditt nät väl?
<HeMan> Spookan: nej, inte när man bara kör relay
<HeMan> Spookan: om man kör exit-nod kan det bli problem däremot
<realubot> HeMan: Ja, det är det jag menar. Och om jag då har en publik Tor-relay först så kommer det ju inte gå att ha en "dold" brygga på samma IP efteråt?
<HeMan> realubot: precis
<realubot> Okej.
<realubot> Jag kommer nog ändå ha en normal relay. Det är inte mycket load på bryggorna nuförtiden enligt texten på Tors sida.
<HeMan> problemet med bryggorna är att få ut ip-adressen på ett säkert sätt
<HeMan> dvs du kan ju inte litsta dom någon stans för då blir dom upptäckta
<maxjezy> varför ha tor?
<HeMan> för att man är snäll
<maxjezy> lite som att gömma undan judar i pianot
<maxjezy> dagens judar är väl pedofilerna och internetgangstazarna
<HeMan> med tanke på hur pass lätt det är att "gömma" en web-server så gör nog tor varken till eller från för pedofilerna
<maxjezy> aja, det är säkert en stor del av användarna som inte är helt goda medborgare iaf
<maxjezy> precis som på vanliga internet
<maxjezy> Madagascar 3 finns på torrent nu!
<maxjezy> Även SOA kom idag :)
<coobra> j
<coobra> a
<maxjezy> Jag har 2 st invites till torrentday
<maxjezy> om någon är intresserad så PM:a
<maxjezy> stabilt att ha en vettig torrent när svenska sidor droppar helatiden
<maxjezy> såg filmen WE ARE LEGion
<maxjezy> teh story of the hacktivists
<maxjezy> har någon annan sett den?
<deekeff> japp
<deekeff> fet
<deekeff> :D
<Spookan> HeMan: Man kanske skulle hosta en sån, men då ska man ha bra ut speed va?
<realubot> Spookan: Tror det räcker med mindre än 1 Mbt/s.
<realubot> Spookan: " The Tor network relies on volunteers to donate bandwidth. The more people who run relays, the faster the Tor network will be. If you have at least 30 kilobytes/s each way, please help out Tor by configuring your Tor to be a relay too."
<Spookan> realubot: Ok, massa kunnande för att sätta upp en sån?
<Spookan> realubot: Hm, ska man ha det som att de kan använda det de som är internet censurerade?
<Spookan> realubot: Jag provar lite.. ;)
<swecarp> HakanS:  en liten fråga som du kanske kan svara på hur länge är gecko bannad från kanalen
<HakanS> swecarp: Vet ej.
<swecarp> HakanS:  ok
<HakanS> Du kan ju försöka höra med någon OP.
<maxjezy> swecarp, bara av nyfikenhet. vill du ha tillbaka gecko eller inte?
<swecarp> gecko är en frisk fläkt i kanalen han har hjälpt mig massor när jag var ny
<Sp00kan> Bannad i #Linux ej skrivit där så vet inte varför hehe..
<maxjezy> swecarp, kan förstå hur du på ett personligt plan tycker om hen
<maxjezy> men du måste se det ur ett större perspektiv
<swecarp> maxjezy:  vad menar du jag vet att han i bland utrycker sina åsikter vväldigt tydligt och utan hämningar
<maxjezy> jo, men det större perspektivet är att brottsoffer ska få rättelse
<maxjezy> jag har kännt mig kränkt så många gånger av hen att jag tycker inte hen ska komma tillbaka innan hen slutar kränka andra
<swecarp> ok då förstår jag att du inte vill ha tillbaka honom
<Spookan> Så då har man en tor relay uppe eller vad det heter. ;)
<maxjezy> Spookan, vem är du
<maxjezy> vad nickade du innan Spookan
<maxjezy> för jag vet endast att du kolla en blendertutorial
<maxjezy> har du varit här förut?
<Spookan> maxjezy: Du minns inte att du har kränkt mig innan då?
<maxjezy> Spookan, förlåt om jag inte mins alla
<maxjezy> jag kränker så många dagligen
<Spookan> Mm, märker det.
<maxjezy> vad sa/gjorde jag?
<maxjezy> alla byter nicknames hejvillt att de är inte lätt att hålla koll på folk
<maxjezy> nästan så att man borde facebookauthentisera alla på irc med.
<MaTachi> gr8
<Rouko> Hej alla
<MaTachi> yo
<maxjezy> shareitall.se
<maxjezy> är den nere för er också?
<MaTachi> maxjezy, http://isitdown.us/shareitall.se
<maxjezy> så tyst om detta i media, undrar om det hör ihop med tankafetast nedgången eller bara av rädsla de lagt av
<MaTachi> vad är det för sajt?
<MaTachi> sj har jag aldrig hört talas om den
<Cobraxnail> Nån som har koll på om de går att installera Backtracker parallelt med Ubuntu?
<Cobraxnail> någon?
<andol> Cobraxnail: Backtracker är?
<andol> Nähä
<MaTachi> backtrack heter det väl?
<MaTachi> är det ens tänkt att installeras? om det är ser jag inte varför det inte skulle gå. Men annars går det ju att köra det live eller i en virtuell maskin i ditt riktiga OS
<maxjezy> Herregud vad SVT uppdrag granskning jobbade hårt med att svartmåla Vilks som rasist
<veryape> tycker du?
<veryape> de nämnde väl inte ens ordet rasist, han är väl mer islamofob
<maxjezy> han ville ju i slutet få lars att erkänna att han sagt en sak i radio
<maxjezy> som inte vilks sa han sagt
<maxjezy> Del 6 av 17. Konstnär och provokatör eller rent av rasist? På årsdagen av attacken mot World Trade Center i år var konstnären Lars Vilks en av talarna på den omtalade antimuslimska konferensen "Sion" i New York. Uppdrag gransknings Janne Josefsson följde med Vilks på resan. En resa som kantades av människor med extrema åsikter om den muslimska världen.
<maxjezy> från svtplay
<maxjezy> förstår inte varför dom inte granskar de som hotar honom istället
<maxjezy> han har ju inte gjort något fel
<maxjezy> medans de som vill ha honom död har ett och annat att förklara
<einand> spelar det någon roll om han är rasist, vi har väl ändå åsiktsfrihet i sverige, än så länge?
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> han har målat ett par tavlor
<maxjezy> thats it
<einand> hur många sådana tavlor finns inte av jesus?
<maxjezy> jag är för det han gör
<maxjezy> tycker han är bra på det viset
<maxjezy> men media ifrågasätter honom typ, som om det är han som det är fel på
<maxjezy> det är ju fel på de muslimer som angriper honom och inte tvärtom
<maxjezy> ja tycker man ska kunna måla mohammed bli penetrerad av grisar om man så vill
<maxjezy> jag har själv målat endel tavlor som är konstiga
<maxjezy> inte hatar jag muslimer för det
<maxjezy> eller kristna
<maxjezy> det är synd att media väljer att inte rapportera händelser som kan få islam att se dåligt ut
<maxjezy> istället tar andra "hatiska" tidningar upp endast såna nyheter
<maxjezy> och då blir hatet stort, och riktat fel.
<maxjezy> Windows is not genuine
<maxjezy> jesus framställs ofta som hippie, junkie, alagare, bög osv osv
<maxjezy> undrar lite varför mohammed är ett vanligt namn i muslimska kulturer medans jesus inte är speciellt vanligt i kristen kultur
<maxjezy> walloftextfrommeasusual
<maxjezy> angående inte det vi pratade om precis
<maxjezy> youtube har börjat snoka efter användarnas "riktiga namn" de med
<maxjezy> varför kan inte internetz förbli nicknamez paradize?
<maxjezy> på facebook blir man lätt hetsad om man inte använder riktigt namn med
<maxjezy> ens åsikter blir helt värdelösa
<maxjezy> är RIKTIGT NAMN PÅ NÄTET agendan ett sätt att få tyst på de som har något att säga?
<maxjezy> bla bla bla.
<maxjezy> realubot din äggskalle!
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-04
<UkuleleSolen> God nattens :)
<realubot> God morgon ubuntusar!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> HeMan: vet du vad det är för dag idag? en prova cm10 dag.
<coffe> tjena
<coffe> Barre,  => http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_maoff91NAE1rg4vl0o1_1280.jpg
<HeMan> larsemil: kör JB på surfplattan och på min X10 mini redan
<HeMan> larsemil: men i dag är det närmare än någonsin att jag beställer en ny telefon
<larsemil> äntligen en med 4g? D
<coffe> s3 släpptes igår med 4g dock 2 olika
<coffe> en för felia å en för andra
<coffe> då felia anv även 900 å de andra 800 mhz
<coffe> övriga frq är samma
<HeMan> jo
<coffe> väntar på mina PI, tänkte köpa en nexus 7
<coffe> och funderar på att uppgradera till 4g.
<janne__> någon här?
<coffe> troligen
<janne__> är nybörjare på ubuntu server edition ..behöver hjälp
<janne__> coffie kanske du ka hjälpa mej ?
<janne__> jag hitar mina scasi diskar men kommer inte åt dom ...den säger att det är fel på något fs ..
<coffe> janne__,  jag hinner tyvärr inte hjälpa till.
<janne__> damn :/..nåja ...jag försöker hitta i hjälpen då
<bamsefar> janne__: Vad har du för filsystem på diskarna då?
<larsemil> janne__: är det på en server? finns det hårdvaruraid? finns det stöd för den i linux?
<janne__> jag formatera dom i ubuntu som jag hade föreut men det var inte server edition ..
<janne__> förut*
<janne__> nu försöker jag leta upp hur man gör för att dom ska fungera i denna server versionen
<janne__> står så här när jag skriver i terminalen
<janne__> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on fs2:/data3,n       missing codepage or helper program, or other errorn       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - tryn       dmesg | tail  or so
<janne__> var riktigt knepigt det här
<Nafallo> janne__: vad skriver du nar du far det?
<janne__> skrev sudo mount fs2:/data3 /nfs/
<janne__> någon här som kan hjälpa mej lite ? är nybörjare på server edition
<larsemil> janne__: är det lokala diskar du ska montera?
<larsemil> janne__: kan du installera pastebinit och sen skriva
<larsemil> janne__: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<janne__> jo men dom har fel filsystem tror jag
<larsemil> gör som jag sa
<janne__> det står så här ext4 file så det går inte att öppna
<janne__> ska testa
<janne__> ojojojoj
<larsemil> ?
<janne__> hände massor
<janne__> men jag får inte åtkomst via "den här datorn" då jag dubbelklickar på diskarna
<derfian> janne__: vad tror du att fs2:/data3 betyder?
<HeMan> funkar lvm snapshots om filsystemet använder TRIM?
<janne__> fär inte det att den ska öppna just den hdd?
<derfian> fs2:/data3 är ingen hårddisk, det är ett utdelat nfs-filsystem
<derfian> janne__: kolla i /dev/disk/by-id/ och se om du hittar rätt disk.
<janne__> har 5 scasi diskar som ska igång ..men jag tror jag måste byta från ext4 till något annat för att få till det här
<derfian> janne__: gör som larsemil skriver annars. och klistra in länken hit.
<janne__> ok vänta lite då
<janne__> hehe
<janne__>  Kunde inte hitta paketet pastebinit
<janne__> hur byter jag från ext4 till någonting annat som systemet känner igen ?
<HeMan> ext4 ska den känna igen
<HeMan> det är default filsystem i linux
<janne__> konstigt nog gör den inte det :(
<janne__> The volume 'Ny volym' uses the ext4 file system which is not supported by your system.
<janne__> hur i fn byter jag det då så den vet vad det är för något och känner igen det
<HeMan> hur gammalt är ditt linuxsystem?
<janne__> tog hem det från ubuntus egen hemsida ...ububtu server edition  intel 386i
<janne__> vilken verson då det är vet jag inte
<coobra> lär vara 12.04
<janne__> ok men då måste väl den vesionen känna igen 5 st scassi diskar som har ext4 ?
<janne__> versionen*
<coobra> janne__: ja
<janne__> dom hittas men kan inte komm aåt att öppna dom ..då säger den att det är ext4 och att det inte stöds
<janne__> konstigt
<HakanS> janne__: Vad visar kommandot: lsb_release -a
<HakanS> ?
<janne__> vänta ska jag kolla
<janne__> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS Release:	8.04 Codename:	hardy
<HakanS> janne__: Varför har du hämtat hem en så gammal Ubuntu-utgåva?
<janne__> hittade bara den server utgåvan
<HakanS> janne__: Var då?
<HakanS> janne__: Här kan du hämta hem den senaste (12.04.1): http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/download
<janne__> ok thx
<janne__> då behöver jag inte göra om alla scassi diskar till något annat ? dom har ju ext4
<HakanS> Ubuntu 8.04 har inte stöd för ext4. Däremot har 12.04 det.
<janne__> ok thx för alla info och hjälp
<janne__> jag lär behöva mera när jag installerat den andra
<HakanS> janne__: Om det inte finns synnerliga skäl för det, så bör du inte installera 8.04. Stödet för denna version finns nämligen bara kvar ett halvår till.
<HakanS> janne__: Var hämtade du ner denna version?
<janne__> hittade den på någon ubuntu sida
<janne__> eller rätare skrivet en kompis rekomenderade den åt mej
<janne__> fick igentligen bara en länk
<HakanS> janne__: Skulle vilja veta vilken sida som visar att 8.04 är senaste versionen.
<janne__> ska kolla om min kopis är hemma så kan han ge mej länken igen
<janne__> hmmm han svarar inte ...driver han med mej eller nåt????nu blir jag ju irriterad ju
<janne__> när ni ändå hjälper mej här inne
<janne__> kan man ha servern på samma skärm som min stationära dator ???
<janne__> så jag inte behöver skaffa en till skärm
<HakanS> janne__: Du kan fjärrstyra servern. Jag har ingen erfarenhet av det, men du kan läsa om det här: http://help.ubuntu-se.org/10.04/serverguide/sv/remote-administration.html
<janne__> tack så mycket =)
<maxjezy> Hej allesammens!
<maxjezy> As-Salamu Alaykum!
<realubot> Yo!
<HeMan> wazzap?
<maxjezy> tardz in teh houz?
<HeMan> ternipz
<maxjezy> i gutza goze toh teh buzzerstuppler
<maxjezy> zhmell yallz leterz!
<maxjezy> rememberz toh protextz teh internetz withz lulz!
<janne__> ja då blir det en ominstallation här då med nya server edition ....får väl se om den känner igen mina scassi diskar då
<janne__> på återseneende
<ispookan> realubot: Kör du en tor relay nu eller?
<Sterk> ni som känner philip5 privat
<Sterk> vart är gubben någonstans?
<realubot> uname -s
<realubot> Värdefull information.
<realubot> Sterk: Bra fråga. Han har inte varit här på lääääänge.
<andol> realubot: Jorå, om inte annat för skript där du vill ha olika beteende ifall de körs ifrån ett Linux-system eller en annan *nix-variant.
<Sterk> realubot: oki
<realubot> andol: Mm.
<realubot> Spookan: Där är du. Du ska nog inte köra en exit node på din provatuppkoppling.
<realubot> Spookan: Kör bara en normal relay.
<realubot> *privatabonnemang
<einand> bästa är att köra exitnode på sin hema lina också, för då kan man skylla eventuella tidigare misstag på det
<swecarp> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/10/lite-tankar-och-funderingar.html
<Sterk> läsvärd swecarp
<swecarp> tackar Sterk
<ispookan> Hej på er!
<Nafallo> !ping
<coobra> !pong
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<ubot2> pong is ping's reply
<Nafallo> !nafallo
<ubot2> <dagon_> Nafallo är ett professionellt internettroll :)
<Nafallo> okay. ser ut att fungera ;-)
<realubot> ispookan: Hej på dig. Kör ingen Tor exit node på ett privatabonnemang. Din IP kommer synas utåt. Kör en normal relay.
<ispookan> realubot: Tjena! Ok men la ner det för jag kunde inte ansluta till freenode när tor var igång..
<maxjezy> swecarp, vill du ha kritik på din blogg?
<maxjezy> fast här, men om din blogg.
<maxjezy> tycker du ska jobba mer med hur du bygger upp text som ska läsas av andra.
<maxjezy> jag tycker det är aningen svårläst
<swecarp> ok
<maxjezy> dock är det bra att det är personligt
<maxjezy> och att du värdesätter bra saker är positivt
<maxjezy> jag ger din blogg fyra teskedar av fem
<swecarp> tackar maxjezy  fortsätt gärna att kolla den
<maxjezy> mitt tips är att jobba lite med det grafiska och lite mer med texten så det blir mer lättläst
<maxjezy> ja, fortsätt att posta urlen i kanalen så
<maxjezy> även om man bokmärker så glömmer man ju bokmärken
<swecarp> ok pillar lite med designen på sidan lite
<maxjezy> gillar att folk gör reklam för sina bloggar i kanalen, det gör den mer personlig
<maxjezy> http://nikofolio.tumblr.com/
<maxjezy> där är min btw, om någon vill ta sig en titt
<swecarp> jag har bett om att dom ska lägga till den som en feed på hemsidan ubuntu-se.org men det har dom inte gjort ännu
<maxjezy> den innehåller naket btw
<maxjezy> så ingen tar illa upp
<maxjezy> swecarp, du har inget på youtube?
<maxjezy> videoblogg/tutorial/tube genererar mer trafik
<swecarp> inge på tuben
<maxjezy> jag funderar på att skaffa lite tutorials på tuben, men ja är så rädd för att höra min egen röst
<HakanS> swecarp: Vem har du bett ska lägga upp din blogg som en feed?
<maxjezy> måste skaffa en bra mic och lära mig förvränga ljud
<swecarp> HakanS:  skicckat mail eenligt anvisningaarna på heemsidan
<HakanS> swecarp: OK.
<swecarp> länken sääger server admin HakanS
<maxjezy> någon som kan htmlkodning bra?
<maxjezy> jag tänkte göra en hemsida men behöver lite kodhjälp
<einand> maxjezy: ja
<HakanS> swecarp: Tveksamt om den kommer med, då den inte handlar så mycket om ubuntu.
<maxjezy> einand, kan du dom här koderna som mouseover och not mouseover
<einand> maxjezy: ja
<maxjezy> så jag kan få gifanimerade bilder att röra sig
<maxjezy> perfekt
<einand> maxjezy: oj, vad det låter hemskt
<maxjezy> jo, det är lite oldschool grafiskt
<maxjezy> 8bit jag tänker mig
<einand> aha, kan vara sött
<maxjezy> har gjort ett sånt projekt förut
<maxjezy> men koden är trist
<swecarp> ok tack för svaret HakanS  men ni kan ha med blogar i feed listan ssom inte har upp daterats på över ett år ni behöver titta över den listan
<einand> fast det är javascript, och inte html
<maxjezy> detta är säkert 10 år sedan
<einand> maxjezy: oj, det har ändrats sig rejält på 10år, är event basserat nu
<maxjezy> einand, jepp men det är ju typ samma sak för oss som inte förstår sånt
<maxjezy> jag vet hur man animerar gif
<maxjezy> och hur man gör designen
<maxjezy> så det funkar ihop
<HakanS> swecarp: Jag är medveten om det.
<maxjezy> men inte kodbiten, ja kan dock länka grafiken i koden
<maxjezy> om inte sånt ändrats
<einand> fast gif
<einand> *rysa*
<maxjezy> kan ju inte använda mig av videospelare
<einand> svg + canvas ;)
<maxjezy> är inte gif nice?
<einand> nja, fungerar säkert
<maxjezy> ja tyckte det var asfett att göra animerade menyer och shit förr
<einand> förr ja
<maxjezy> ja, kan inte skaffa dagens tankesätt utan flera timmars slit
<maxjezy> pluggande
<einand> månaders
<einand> men ja
<maxjezy> jo
<einand> gif är helt ok
<einand> fungerar ju på flesta plattformar
<maxjezy> kräver väl inte speciellt mycket bandbredd heller
<maxjezy> ska diskutera detta med tanten, brb-.
<einand> maxjezy: http://www.w3schools.com/jsref/event_onmouseover.asp
<maxjezy> einand, pallar du skriva kod till en hemsida som är som ett spel
<maxjezy> pilar man styr med för att gå framåt i en korridor, knappar som kommer fram med textalternativ för olika manövrar osv
<maxjezy> typ, knappar som länkar, för att gå till en annan sida, som är ett nytt blad i spelet
<maxjezy> jag har gjort en liten preview
<maxjezy> så du förstår hur jag menar
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=38490
<maxjezy> einand kolla länken
<maxjezy> pilarna är typ för att styra gubben
<maxjezy> så laddar en ny sida när man klickat
<maxjezy> men de kan även vara animerade så de vid mouseover börjar växa eller något
<maxjezy> ett spel helt i html och gif typ
<maxjezy> äventyr/alienspel
<maxjezy> sci-fi
<maxjezy> jag skulle ju iofs klara detta själv, bara föra några sidor och använda som mallar
<maxjezy> kan man ha hur många undersidor man vill på en domän?
<maxjezy> eller webserver
<johanbr> maxjezy: ja (om din webhost inte sätter egna begränsingar)
<maxjezy> johanbr, vet du någon bra webhost?
<maxjezy> skitsamma, tar ju lite tid att få ihop något som ens går att spela mer än några minuter
<einand> maxjezy: dreamhost är helt ok
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-05
<johanbr> maxjezy: vet inte så noga, jag använder en liten i Florida (www.hostmatters.com) och är väldigt nöjd
<realubot> maxjezy: http://lifehacker.com/5911651/five-best-web-hosting-companies
<realubot> maxjezy: Här är några till som kanske är något att ha: http://www.wpbeginner.com/wordpress-hosting/
<coffe> tjena
<HeMan> Morrn!
<rical> woho, fredag :)
<larsemil> <-- maxjezy.
<maxjezy> larsemil XD
<maxjezy> förlåt om jag är seg men ja förstår inte pilen
<segoflic> maxjezy: Han menar att du är han!
<segoflic> eller tvärtm
<segoflic> :D
<maxjezy> OMGZ, är det bara jag eller känner ni alla lukten av färska kanelbullar
<segoflic> Jag kände det igår!
<maxjezy> segoflic, creepy larsemil är!
<segoflic> maxjezy: Ja, väldigt creepy :P
<maxjezy> jag har 5 st framför mig
<segoflic> haha, ge mig!
<maxjezy> även mackor med paprika och gurka
<maxjezy> och färskpressad juice
<segoflic> Skolan annonserade igår på facebooksidan om att vi inte ska glömma bort att det är kanelbullens dag .. Jag tycker minsann att de borde ha sålt massvis med kanelbullar i skolan igår isf,för att påminna oss :D
<maxjezy> man ska inte behöva påminnas av kalendrar och sånt
<maxjezy> lukten från färska bullar ska räcka
<segoflic> Ja.. menar det :)
<segoflic> men nene, de sålde inget :(
<maxjezy> jag skulle inte ätit bullar
<maxjezy> mår illa som en bullgris
<larsemil> maxjezy: jag menar att jag kan hosta din wordpress. :)
<larsemil> segoflic: <3
<segoflic> larsemil: :o
<larsemil> segoflic: jag är du!
<segoflic> larsemil: nooooo.. :(
<larsemil> du vet det inte, men du är ett irssi-skript som jag kör.
<segoflic> :o
<larsemil> waddup idag då? fredag?
<larsemil> några planer?
<segoflic> pluggapluggaplugga
<larsemil> vad ska frun plugga?
<segoflic> cisco
<segoflic> :(
<larsemil> pluggar du i blg!?
<larsemil> så här gör jag när jag jobbar med cisco:
<larsemil> conf term
<larsemil> interf... hmm. vad var det nu.
<segoflic> men larsemil
<larsemil> och sen ropar jag på bamsefar
<segoflic> första gången vi snackade du och jag, så hade jag flyttat från borlänge sedan lääääänge!
<larsemil> segoflic: men kära du, hur ska jag minnas sådant. om jag minns rätt så var det ju flera år sedan
<segoflic> conf t, int fa0/0 osv :<<<
<segoflic> larsemil: Na, inte fleeeera! Men du kollade upp mig med Rockey minns jag :(
<larsemil> segoflic: du kan få komma hit och styra upp våra switchar lite.
<segoflic> larsemil: Får jag pengar fört?
<larsemil> segoflic: nä. bullar.
<segoflic> Bah
<segoflic> I'll pass :(
<larsemil> snålt! :)
<larsemil> du kan få pussas med min kollega.
<segoflic> Snålt? Du som vill att jag ska jobba gratis :(
<maxjezy> larsemil, kan du hosta mitt spel också?
<maxjezy> larsemil, kan du vara ägare av domänet om du hostar?
<maxjezy> jag gillar skum-affärer så jag skulle uppskatta om du stod som ägare för domänet
<maxjezy> larsemil, du vill inte göra en deal som går ut på att du ger mig host och lite kod och underhåll
<maxjezy> och i gengäld ger jag dig 10% av företaget
<maxjezy> om 10 år kan de vara värt miljoner
<realubot> Okej. Jag är här för er nu.
<larsemil> maxjezy: maila mig. emil@dalnix.se
<maxjezy> jepp
<jolaren> It's a mad mad world that we're living in
<MarkusDBX> Ni som kan link-aggregation. Kan man köra 1st dataström/connection på 2gbit över 2st 1gbit ethernet nics. Eller går det bara att köra 2st 1gbit dataströmmar?
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: det brukar vara mac-adress+mac-adress den bygger hashen på
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: vissa switchar kan ha tex ip+ip eller ip:port+ip:port så det blir 2 st 1 gb dataström du måste köra
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: tack för snabbt svar
<MarkusDBX> MarkusDBX: det blir till att köpa infiniband kort istället =)
<HeMan> två st 56 Gbit i varje server!
<andol> MarkusDBX: Till att bygga roligt kluster?
<maxjezy> kan det vara så att grafikkortet presterar bättre vid belastning i längre perioder
<maxjezy> efter en 10 minuters belastning tex?
<Sterk> HakanS: varför får inte swecarp blogg om mageia och linux rss-flöde på ubuntu-se.org?
<Sterk> det finns bloggar där som inte uppdateras på år och har ingenting med ubuntu göra
<Sterk> så ska ni vara konsekvent kanske ni ska rensa bland bloggar som inte uppdateras eller har med ubuntu att göra
<andol> Sterk: Hur är det ett problem att det finns sällan uppdaterade bloggar i prenumerationslistan?
<Sterk> andol: vad gör dessa bloggar för nytta?
<einand> vad gör dom för onytta?
<Sterk> andol: sedan på vilket sett är dessa del av prenumerationlista? pröjsar dom för ha sina bloggar synliga?
<Sterk> einand: :) ja, du bloggar som inte är uppdaterade på år, har nog inte alltid relevans med nuet.
<andol> Sterk: Tja, ifall de vaknar till liv igen är det ju trevligt att inläggen dyker upp på planten. Det är i och för sig en relativt liten nytta, men ifall den nyttan är större än ev. skada/onytta så tycker jag det är helt okej.
<einand> jo, men om dom inte updaterar, så försvinner dom ändå längst bak
<Sterk> andol: jag kan köpa din resonemang, då undrar jag varför inte swecarps blogg får vara med?
<Sterk> vad är kraven för att ens blogg ska bli accepterad?
<andol> Sterk: I min privata rss-läsare så har jag mängder utav sällan uppdaterade bloggar. En utav fördelarna med RSS är ju att det gör sig så bra för att hålla koll på sådant som uppdateras såpass sällan att det inte är värt att manuellt besöka sidorna i fråga.
<einand> funderar på att se film, men kommer inte på någon bra
<andol> Sterk: 1) Jag har ingen som helst uppfattning ifall swecarps blogg passar eller ej. Jag reagerade mest på att du dissade sällan uppdaterade bloggar. 2) Ingen aning ifall det finns någon strikt defintion eller ej.
<Sterk> andol: jag anser inte att min "diss" var opassande. då jag är nyfiken veta vad som krävs för ens blogg vara med listan.
<Sterk> det kan definitivt inte vara för att man har en uppdaterat blogg eller inte
<Sterk> då många av dessa bloggar inte är uppdaterade och nog det roliga somliga är helt nere
<Sterk> så jag vet inte vad för nytta en nerlagd blogg har för nytta
<andol> Sterk: Vad gäller en helt nerlagda bloggar så gissar jag att de är kvar på listan därför att ingen aktivt har gallrat dem.
<Sterk> ett exempel: http://schwadegan.wordpress.com/
<Sterk> andol: då kanske de som är ansvariga ska börja gå igenom bloggarna
<Sterk> http://ubuntu.se/blogs/1955-ripley609  <--- :) seriöst?
<andol> Sterk: Det skulle säkert inte skada. Känner du för att vara hjälpsam kan du ju alltid dra iväg ett mail till serveradmin@ubuntu-se.org med en lista på kandidater.
<Sterk> andol: :) dom verkar ju inte svara på swecarp mail
<Sterk> om att han vill ha sin blogg med
<Sterk> så jag tror inte de kommer svara på mitt om vilka som kanske borde bort
<HakanS> Sterk: Är du Kurdistan?
<einand> 20:35:16 -!- EzKurdistanIm (EzKurdistanIm) [~EzKurdist@nl103-147-230.student.uu.se] has joined #ubuntu-se
<swecarp> andol:  till at börja med så haar jag inte fått något sva efter mitt mail till serveradmin svaret jag har fär är avv håkan här i kanalen och han medelade att chanseen var liteen att jag kommer med ii flödet så det jag anser är att dom som sitter med adressen  serveradmin borde i allafall svara på mailet oavsett oom det är ett possitivt svar eller neggativt
<einand> 00:17:39 -!- Sterk (Sterk) [~Sterk@nl103-147-230.student.uu.se] has joined #ubuntu-se
<andol> swecarp, Sterk: Vetisjutton hur aktiv/fulltalig serveradmin-gruppen är just nu.
<Sterk> tack spion einand :)
<Sterk> http://grodankermit.se/ haha skönaste bloggen
<Sterk> en blogg med dennes bild bara
<einand> Sterk: inget man behöver spionera om, utan är standard medelande när någon joinar i kanalen
<einand> gjorde bara
<einand> ./lastlog nl103-147-230
<Sterk> http://www.linuxguru.se/blog också en blogg som lagts ner
<Sterk> http://www.linuxchick.se/
<Sterk> vad har den för funktion?
<Sterk> HakanS: jepp det är jag
<einand> Sterk: varför byter du namn hela tiden?
<Sterk> einand: :) för det är vackert med kurdiska namn och ord
<swecarp> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/10/lite-tankar-och-funderingar.html handlar lite  omm ddet som händer här
<swecarp> Sterk: = stark på holländsska
<Sterk> swecarp: coolt.
<swecarp> google translate
<Sterk> stêrk på kurdiska betyder stjärna
<Sterk> einand: :) jag kanske ska börja använda ord där kurdiskan och svenskan delar
<Sterk> för båda är ju indoeurop. språk, så det finns en hel del :P samma ord.
<HakanS> Sterk och swecarp: Hur mycket handlar swecarps blogg om Ubuntu?
<Sterk> HakanS: hur mycket handlar de bloggar jag länkar om Ubuntu?
<swecarp> HakanS:  hurmycket handlar extons blog om ubuntu se till att städa i den listan som fins
<swecarp> HakanS:  bloggen tar upp förutom mageia relaterade saker även annat i linuxxvärlden
<Sterk> HakanS: http://sweego.se/ ett till exempel på bloggar som inte har något med ubuntu göra
<Sterk> så innan du HakanS bestämmer dig för att säga nej till swecarp blogg
<Sterk> kanske du ska ta rensa bort en hel del bloggar från rss?
<HakanS> Det kan nog behövas tas bort några bloggar som inte handlar om ubuntu över huvud taget.
<Sterk> HakanS: ja det finns ju bloggar som är nerlagda
<Sterk> HakanS: sedan är bortsett från påvels blogg majoriteten i dvala
<Sterk> flesta har inte skriva något sedan 2010
<Sterk> HakanS: det är just därför jag tidigare skrivit var konsekventa i era beslut
<HakanS> Sterk: Jag ser inget problem med att några bloggar uppdateras väldigt sällan.
<Sterk> inte konstigt att folk inte känner sig hemma om det finns undantag för andra
<HakanS> Sterk: SÃ¥ det handlar om avundsjuka?
<Sterk> HakanS: :) om du kollar igenom alla bloggar kan du stryka minst 5-6 bara sådär
<Sterk> HakanS: jag säger inte att det är avundsjuka, däremot verkar det vara okej att en fåntratt bara lagt upp en bild på sig
<Sterk> och ni valt ha med den på listan
<Sterk> HakanS: :) sedan ja, en del av det jag personligen skrivit på den bloggen kan även ubuntu/kubuntu användare använda sig av
<Sterk> nöjd? :)
<Sterk> HakanS: http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/09/hur-man-far-mageia-2-kde-utgavan-mer.html
<Sterk> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/09/for-alla-kde-plasmoid-alskare.html
<Sterk> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/09/anvandbara-tips-for-systemd-under-mageia.html
<Sterk> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/09/hur-man-ateranvander-en-usb-sticka-for.html
<Sterk> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/08/hur-man-skapar-en-bootbar-liveusb-med.html
<Sterk> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/08/hur-man-gor-for-endast-ha-pappi-pepper.html
<swecarp> HakanS:  läs det det sista inlägget i min blogg ditt betende är just det jag skriver om där
<Sterk> :) glad?
<Spookan> Sterk: Din tomte! ;)
<Sterk> Spookan: :P din smurf :P
<Spookan> Sterk: :P
<Sterk> HakanS: väldigt mycket i swecarp blogg kan även ubuntu användare använda
<Spookan> Sterk: Har du köpt dig en Mac än? :P
<swecarp> Spookan:  svär inte i guds hus
<Sterk> Spookan: :) du kan ge mig din, så installerar jag linux på den. :P
<Spookan> Sterk: Nä ush, inte sabba den! ;)
<Sterk> eftersom ubuntu utvecklare har förkärlek för mac burkar, antar jag att linux har hyfsad bra stöd :P.
<Sterk> Spookan: :P den gör nog mer nytta hos mig.
<Spookan> Sterk: Oj oj oj om du visste vad nytta den gör här… Är inne på Aftonbladet minst en gång i veckan med den. :P
<einand> såg att jag fått en ny profil i mitt modem idag
<Sterk> Spookan: haha
<einand> så sitter i kö, med telia för att se om dom kan ge mig 60/20 internet
<Sterk> maxjezy: kaksi kolme satana perkele
<Sterk> :P
<Sterk> maxjezy: den är tillägnad dig min finska brusha:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_ob08QqiE4
<Sterk> einand: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_ob08QqiE4 vad tycker du om den?
<Spookan> Nu lira lite Minecraft.. Vi ses flickor! :P
<Sterk> Spookan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_ob08QqiE4 :) spela högsta volym
<einand> Spookan: lira på min server
<Spookan> einand: Lugnt, jag lirar på min med en kompis, men tack i alla fall. ;)
<einand> Spookan: min har bara 600-800 spelare per dygn och en 200GB stor värld ;)
<Sterk> Spookan: :) har du kompis? :P
<Sterk> Spookan: juste du kör mac, då måste du vara populär :P.
<Spookan> Sterk: Ush sån musik kan jag inte med, jag är mer för sån här musik. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI
<Spookan> einand: Hehe ok.
<Sterk> Spookan: vackert. hur hade du bett mig dissa det du kom med? det är ju musik och ingen låt :P.
<Sterk> Spookan: vad tycker du om världens vackraste musik (kurdisk)? :)
<Spookan> Sterk: Inte min stil… ;)
<Sterk> Spookan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJa5xCA4BdI <<-- du verkar gilla instrument
<Sterk> den är så skön
<HakanS> swecarp: Vad är det för beteende du menar?
<swecarp> läs articken så förstår du vad jag menar HakanS
<Sterk> Spookan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d09JZSLNwBg <<--- ytterligare en bara med instrument
<Sterk> Spookan: :) när jag lyssnar på dessa drömmer jag till kurdistan
<Spookan> Sterk: Nja, gillar mer electro coola sounds… Kolla in denna: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=410CYh0lnCU
<Sterk> Spookan: inte riktigt min grej :P.
<HakanS> swecarp: Har läst, men förstår ändå inte riktigt vad du menar att jag har för beteende.
<Spookan> Sterk: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-C-aIxZsLs&feature=related 4.20 tim :P
<Sterk> Spookan: :) återigen inte min grej.
<Spookan> Sterk: ;)
<Spookan> Sterk: Men vi kan chatta för det hoppas jag. :P
<HakanS> swecarp: Menar du att jag är inskränkt när jag anser att ubuntu-gemenskapens irc-kanal inte ska användas för att marknadsföra andra distributioner och operativsystem?
<Sterk> Spookan: :P gränsfall
<Spookan> Sterk: ;) Puss på dig med. :P
<Sterk> HakanS: du har delvis en viktig poäng. det tror jag vi alla tycker. då ska off-topic också och allt som inte har med ubuntu bort från kanalen.
<Sterk> HakanS: då kanske du äntligen lyckats döda kanalen för gott
<Sterk> HakanS: om vi ska ha ubuntu specifik i locot så tycker jag ni ska vara konsekventa överallt allt
<MaTachi> Eh, who cares så länge aktiva Ubuntu-diskussioner inte förs
<Sterk> och det hjälper inte bara för att du HakanS surar när man nämner saker som inte är ubuntu specifikt
<Spookan> Om jag får lägga in ett ord så tycker jag att offtopic är trevligt, men tycker det har svävat iväg en hel del på sista tiden.
<HakanS> Sterk: Nu börjar du nästan låta som gecko/itmannen. ;)
<Sterk> HakanS: istället för komma med rabiata försök till försvar så kan du istället besvara mig
<Sterk> för samma skadande beteende uppvisade du på forumet
<Sterk> du la till och med din näsa i blöt när diskussionen fördes andra fria operativsystem på forumet
<Sterk> Återigen ska ni vara konsekventa så var det överallt
<Sterk> Annars kommer ni driva gemenskapen ner i sk-ten
<Sterk> HakanS: så jag råder er nästa möte diskutera just detta. antingen tillåts diskussioner här och på forumet beröra andra operativsystem (fria som ofria) eller inte
<Spookan> Hur många här använder Ubuntu egentligen?
<Sterk> Spookan: en hel del, dock finns det nog många som inte använder ubuntu.
<MaTachi> Spookan, kör Ubuntu atm
<HakanS> Sterk: I irc-kanalen så är det OP:arna som bestämmer reglerna. I forumet är det moderatorerna. Det är en utopi att få millimeterrättvisa i bedömningarna.
<Sterk> HakanS: nej det är ingen utopi. då vet du inte ens vad du "pratar/skriver" om.
<Sterk> HakanS: för ge dig ett exempel för göra det klart och tydligt för dig.
<Spookan> MaTachi: Ok.
<Sterk> Jag körde förr en linux distribution och låt oss kalla den "x". Distribution "x" gjorde det klart att endast på deras forum och kanaler diskuterades deras dist och bara deras dist gav man support för.
<Spookan> Jag själv kör ju inte Ubuntu dagligen, men tycker om att vara här inne och hjälpa till med det man kan, sen har jag ett par bekanta här med.
<Sterk> för de medlemmar som hade problem med det kunde dom lämna
<Sterk> antingen väljer ni den vägen och tar konsekvenserna eller fördelarna med sådant beslut
<Sterk> eller så tillåter ni medlemmarna diskutera linux fritt och självklart även ubuntu
<MaTachi> ser dock inte problemet med att man är social i en chattkanal. måste det vara så formellt?
<Sterk> Spookan: :P tss. när har du hjälp? (skämt)
<Sterk> MaTachi: :) för mig personligen kvittar vilket. bara man är tydlig med vad man vill.
<Spookan> Sterk: Ser jag någon vilja ha hjälp och att det är dött här så brukar jag googla lite och ge lite tips även om jag inte vet exackt.. ;)
<Sterk> Spookan: :) jag skämtade bara herr smurf :P
<HakanS> MaTachi: Självklart går det bra att vara social  i kanalen. Men det får inte gå för långt. T.ex att det är så mycket snack här att man inte hittar de som behöver hjälp.
<Spookan> Sterk: :P
<Sterk> HakanS: väntar ivrigt på svar. :)
<andol> Sterk: Nej, det behöver inte strikt vara varken eller. Själv föredrar jag en miljö där man i huvudsak förväntas håla sig on-topic, men där även korta/begränsade utsvävning off-topic är helt okej. Fast visst, en sådan model gör helt klart modering, etc mer krävande.
<Sterk> andol: vad är on-topic här på kanalen?
<Sterk> jag kan ingenstans läsa vad som är on-topic
<andol> Sterk: Har ingen perfekt defintion, men gissningsvis förväntas det ha med Ubuntu och/eller gemenskapen att göra på ett eller annat vis, liksom att det inte finns andra uppenbart bättre ställen att diskutera det hela på.
<Sterk> andol: okej. så on-topic är alla diskussioner som handlar om Ubuntu och gemenskapen i dess helhet?
<Sterk> Blir inte även diskussion om Linux i allmänt och andra linux relaterade diskussioner on-topic?
<Sterk> När vet man sedan om man går för långt med "off-topic" diskussioner?
<HakanS> Sterk: Om de har med ubuntu eller gemenskapen att göra. Så ja.
<Sterk> andol: blir tacksam om ni skriver några riktlinjer för vad som är ontopic och vad som helst bör diskuteras här
<andol> Sterk: Som sagt så inledde jag med att säga att jag inte hade någon perfekt defintion, så se det efterföljande snare som en gissning att peka i rätt riktining. Se även slutklämmen om uppenbart bättre ställen.
<Sterk> HakanS: om så är fallet skriv så det blir på svart och vitt. då har alla något förhålla sig till.
<Sterk> andol: :) ju jag förstod dig, jag jävlas medvetet bara för visa hur löjligt allt det här är.
<andol> Sterk: Varför säger du åt mig vad som behöver göras? Jag har ingen som helst befogenhet/ansvar vad gäller kanalen.
<HakanS> Enligt mig så går off-topic-diskussioner för långt om det är så mycket snack här att man inte hittar de som behöver hjälp.
<Sterk> om det inte finns klara riktlinjer så får man inte skylla på medlemmarna för de väljer diskutera saker som intresserar dom för stunden
<Sterk> HakanS: de som söker support ser man ju klart och tydligt :). för det sker ju inte så sällan att det nästan då känns som högtid härinne :P.
<andol> Sterk: Problemet med för mycket off-topic är inte nödvändigtvis för de som är aktiva för stunden, utan snarare de som missar chansen att se något intressant i backloggen.
<HakanS> andol: +1
<Sterk> andol: bra poäng där. då bör kanalen ha riktlinjer på vad som bör diskuteras
<Sterk> vad som anses vara on-topic
<Sterk> vad som tillåts diskuteras
<Sterk> vad som är off-topic och som bör begränsas så gott det går
<Sterk> om inget av dessa gör så kommer ni alla med er uppfattning om vad som är rätt eller fel
<andol> Sterk: Jorå, visst skulle kanalan kunna ha bättre riktlinjer, men i dess frånvaro så skadar det ju inte att man själv tar ett visst personligt ansvar, samt lyssnar vid tillsägelse från op, etc.
<Sterk> andol: återigen det finns inga riktlinjer om detta, så vad exakt är vitsen med personliga ansvaret?
<andol> Sterk: Tja, kanalnamnet ger ju en viss antydan...
 * Sterk har ingen problem med om det bara ska diskuteras ubuntu. dock fattar jag inte vad hökarna här vill. 
<Sterk> andol: för göra det lätt för er. varför inte två kanaler? ubuntu-se-support och ubuntu-se-chat
<Sterk> sistnämnda kan även heta: ubuntu-se-offtopic
<Sterk> andol: :) kolla runt på diverse ubuntu relaterade kanalen och du kommer se samma struktur.
<Sterk> det finns två kanal. allt som har med support och för resterande så finns chat/offtopic
<Sterk> då vet alla som loggar in vad som gäller
<swecarp> HakanS:  ber om ursäkt för att det tog lite tid för att svara var tvungen att gå ifrån marknads föring har du rätt i att det inte skavara i kanalen men den attityd som det är här ibland om man skulle ställa enfråga och man har fel distt samt att om man har problem occh talar om vad man har för dist sså får man bara skit för det jaag ssoom inte är bra på språk  har svårt med dom engelska kanalerna som gäller min
<swecarp>  dist  därfför så vänder jag mig hit för att få lite tips om vad det kan vara för fel och översätta svaren så att dom går att använda på min dist .
<Screedo> Godkväll
<Sterk> Screedo: mors
<HakanS> Sterk: Det finns säkert många kanaler där du kan chatta obehindrat.
<swecarp> vidare så fförsöker jag och framförallt Sterk  hjälpa till här troots att vi inte använder ubuntu och ser detta som en sjäälvklarhet ddå vii anser att deet går i sann linux anda
<Sterk> HakanS: du är verkligen expert på att inte svara en.
<swecarp> HakanS:  är du konflikträdd då du inte kan ge ett rakt svar på vissa frågor gälland ubuntu
<HakanS> Vi diskuterade för ett år sedan om vi behövde två separata kanaler. Beslutet blev att det inte behövdes. En bidragande orsak var att det inte fanns OP:ar till en off-topic-kanal-
<Sterk> HakanS: är det verkligen sant eller var det helt enkelt så att din retorik gjorde folk trötta på vilja engagera sig?
<Sterk> det finns nog ingen som säger nej till en "chat"/"offtopic" kanal
<Sterk> eller helt enkelt kanal med klara riktlinjer
<andol> Sterk: Ifall du inte tror att HakanS är ärlig med vad han säger, varför diskuterar du då ens med honom?
<HakanS> Sterk: Ja. Det är sant.
<Sterk> nu finns absolut ingenting här
<Sterk> andol: han är ju TC och TL. vem hade du tänkt jag skulle diskutera med?
<Sterk> HakanS: sedan undrar jag, vi har knappt aktiva OP här. behöver man då aktiva OP i en chatt/offtopic kanal?
<andol> Sterk: Tja, en variant är ju att be att få ta upp frågan på en utav LoCots irc-möte. Liksom ändå inget HakanS kan säga för att övertyga dig ifall du inte tror på honom.
<HakanS> Sterk: Du kan ju läsa protokollet. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te18/protokoll
<Sterk> andol: :) jag kan läsa gamla loggar från mötena. dock vet jag inte när mötet HakanS syftar på skede.
<Sterk> HakanS: bingo då fallerar allt du hittills skrivit
<Sterk> :) HakanS du gjorde dig själv enorm otjänst
<Sterk> Den andra sidan framförde att alla kanaler inom #ubuntu-namnrymden måste följa CoC. Efter en längre debatt beslutades det att stänga ner #ubuntu-se-offtopic eftersom off-topic-diskussioner som följer CoC ändå tillåts i #ubuntu-se.
<swecarp> HakanS:  har du logen från mötet gällande irc kanalerna
<Sterk> :) då har vi fått det klart, offtopic får diskuteras. så vidare inga andra klara riktlinjer om vad som är ontopic/offtopic/tillåtet framkommer så får medlemmar diskutera :) det som dom vill framföra
<swecarp> HakanS:  jag hittade den
<HakanS> Jag förtår inte varför det alltid är de som inte är med i locot som har mest synpunkter på vilka beslut locots medlemmar tar, samt hur locots resurser används.
<Sterk> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  inget där antyder i de termer som HakanS vill få gälla
<maxjezy> einand, är du upptagen?
<Sterk> så vad i helsike gäller här?
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) hejar man inte längre?
<maxjezy> Sterk, du bara byter nicknames helatiden ju :)
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) jag avslöjar ju också hela tiden "vem" jag är. men det är väl ingen ursäkt att inte heja tillbaks. finne :P.
<maxjezy> nej, jag har ärligt talat inte sett det
<Sterk> maxjezy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_ob08QqiE4
<maxjezy> du frågade efter philip6 och därför visste jag att du var du
<maxjezy> Sterk, gammal!
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) ja, men den är fortfarande bra.
<maxjezy> jag har en period av att inte lyssna på musik
<maxjezy> såg precis battle mellan sebbe staxx och shazaam
<maxjezy> basementality
<Sterk> maxjezy: promoe och malcolm b är sköna.
<Sterk> maxjezy: var? på tuben?
<maxjezy> jo, fast, promoe är lite, uttjatad
<maxjezy> rösten
<maxjezy> han kör på samma gamla stil
<maxjezy> utvecklas inte mycket
<Sterk> maxjezy: malcolm b har skön flow.
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> han reppar bra grejer med
<Sterk> :) dock är ken ring sveriges bästa mc
<maxjezy> näh, jag vet inte om jag håller med
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) timbaktu är i för sig också skön
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) saknat våra rap-samtal. :P
<maxjezy> Sterk, känns som dom där "legenderna"s tid är över
<maxjezy> 500+ hungriga spelare i gamet nu
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) ken ring är alltid aktuell
<maxjezy> dom kan sitta där i sina hyddor och röka tomtebloss medans gamet förändras
<maxjezy> Sterk, kicki danielsson också
<maxjezy> :)
<Sterk> maxjezy: vad tycker du om labyrint?
<Sterk> maxjezy: :P du borde få en kurdisk örfil för den jämförelsen :P
<maxjezy> haha, ken är inte ens kurd
<maxjezy> softa
<maxjezy> :)
<einand> kurdisk vs en svensk är?
<Sterk> maxjezy: :P dock är jag det och då blir min örfil en kurdisk sådan. inte sant?
<maxjezy> labyrint är bra, diggar bäst deras approach på ganjapolitiken, inte fega.
<maxjezy> Sterk, in the name of ken ring?
<Sterk> maxjezy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0GAN5NjJ3o
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) jepp.
<einand> så, urk, telia kunde bara ge mig 30Mbs :(
<maxjezy> smutsfolk +1
<einand> maxjezy: smutsfolk?
<maxjezy> låten som Sterk postade
<maxjezy> länken
<maxjezy> youtube
<maxjezy> sköninglåt
<einand> Sterk: är du svensk eller kurdisk medborgare?
<20WABD6XP> Oklart.
<Sterk> einand: :) båda
<einand> Sterk: ok, dåär det väl en svenskkurdisk örfil
<einand> gösses vilken dålig låt
<Sterk> einand: :)
<einand> yiks, låten blir ännu sämre när man lyssnar på den
<Sterk> einand: :) vilken?
<einand> smutsfolk
<realubot> Skärp er.
<einand> realubot: Med vad då?
<realubot> HakanS: En annan orsak som angav var att offtopic-kanalen hade hette #ubuntu-offtopic och att Canonical (?) hade klagat på att kanalen fanns, typ. Det var vad vissa påstiod i.a.f.
<realubot> #ubuntu-se-offtopic, menar jag.
<realubot> einand: Livet?
<realubot> einand: Skapa liv. Gör barn.
<einand> realubot: gjort/gör
<einand> realubot: http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article15561263.ab
<Sterk> einand: den är ju ändå skön :P
<einand> Sterk: sämsta hiphopp låten på väldigtl änge
<Sterk> einand: :) smaken är ju som den där bak
<Sterk> :P
<Sterk> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/unity-6-8-0-arrives-in-quantal  något se fram emot för alla ubuntu användare
<Sterk> någon här som kör 12.10?
<Sterk> :) jaha ingen verkar vilja diskutera ubuntu
<realubot> Sterk: Det är tillåtet med offtopic-snack här så länge det inte går till överdrift. Så man borde få dikustera andra fria/ofira distar här.
<Sterk> realubot: :) okej
<realubot> ontopic här är väl det som ingår i /topic?
<Sterk> realubot: där ingår ju inte vad som är ontopic :)
<realubot> Sterk: Aha. Förr fanns det en beskrivning av kanalen i topic.
<realubot> Då fanns också info om vad kanalen var till för.
<realubot> Typ Ubuntu och datorer.
<Sterk> realubot: okej. nu finns det tyvärr inte.
<Sterk> därav :) det jag försökt väcka till liv
<realubot> Sterk: Hur som helst. Det finns beslut från #ubuntu-se-mote att man får snacka offtopic här.
<realubot> Det kom fram när vi diskuterade stängningen av #ubuntu-se-offtopic.
<Sterk> realubot: okej. nu måste jag röra på mig.
<Sterk> får se om jag :) är tillstånd för logga in senare
<Sterk> höjt
<realubot> "NÃ¥gon plockade upp ett USB-minne som hen stoppade i sin jobbdator."
<realubot> Man får snart sluta läsa sv. tidningar ö.h.t.
 * realubot tycker att ordet hen är fruktansvärt irriterande.
<realubot> Tänk om Anonymous kunde sänka alla sajter som använder ordet hen.
<maxjezy> hen används bara av jävliga människor
<maxjezy> som vill jävlas med andra
<maxjezy> dom som använder det gör det inte av någon djupare agenda iaf, även fast de ibland påstår sig vara femenister
<maxjezy> anyway, de där var mina sista ord för kvällen
<swecarp> välkkommen Sterk
<swecarp> välkommen arand
<Sterk> :) danke schön
<swecarp> Sterk:  deetta är det första som händer här på 2 1/2 timme
<Sterk> haha :P
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-06
<Screedo> god morgon
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7MCbis75wk
<maxjezy> den låten får bli morgonthemet för denna morgon
<realubot> Varför har inte alla sv. nyhetssajter stöd för https?
<maxjezy> vart går alla cookies
<maxjezy> finns det en cookiescentral där dom lagras? sen äter trollen cookies som siter samlat åt dem.
<maxjezy> därför överlever internettrollen, case closed
<maighow> för att driva en ircserver, krävs det mycket prestanda från en maskin?
<Nafallo> beror pa en massa faktorer. om det ar en liten sjalvstaende med ~10 klienter, nej...
<markus_> går väll köra de på en gamal 386:a om du så vill
<Nafallo> om det ar en ny freenode server... ja, troligen :-P
<maighow> jag tänker mig mer en server med en kanal
<maighow> typ, en webchat/ircchat
<maighow> the next big thing
<maighow> jag har en intel atom n260 med 1gb ram
<maighow> räcker det?
<Nafallo> kanske
<Nafallo> troligen
<Nafallo> testa
<Nafallo> ?
<maighow> kanske jag gör!
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> fler användare i tyska ubuntu offtopickanalen än här :)
<coobra> konstigt
<coobra> dom är ju så förbannat många
<maxjezy> när sverige hade en offtopic kanal så var det typ 20% av användarna från denna kanal
<maxjezy> som mest
<maxjezy> deras % är typ 80
<maxjezy> finnarna har typ en dubbelt så stor kanal som sverige
<maxjezy> även fast finlands befolkning är mycket mindre
<coobra> kanske mer aktiva  :D
<maxjezy> jo, tror det skapar ett bättre community om det tillåts ha offtopic kanaler
<coobra> nja
<maxjezy> man ser ju bara på frankrike, tyskland och finland
<coobra> tror det har med det generella användandet
<maxjezy> ser ingen annan anledning till att de vuxit så
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag tror svenskar är så smarta att de inser att windows 8 piskar ubuntu12 med hästlängder
<maxjezy> svenskarna överger det sjunkande ubuntut
<Nafallo> ubuntu 12?
<Nafallo> menar du ubuntu 12.04(.1) eller ubuntu 12.10?
<maxjezy> ja, årgång 12
<maxjezy> mint och lite annat hamnar ju i den listan med
<Nafallo> mint != ubuntu :-)
<coobra> hmms
<maxjezy> 1%ers!
<maxjezy> ubuntus styrka var snabbhet, men med unity och framtiden så blev styrkan svaghet, medans windows tog styrkan med snabbhet istället.
<Screedo> Mageia ser nice ut
<maxjezy> lite som moderaterna som snor sossarnas ideer
<Screedo> goddag förresten :)
<Nafallo> maxjezy: sorry, politik ar inte gangbart i denna kanalen.
<maxjezy> har man testat windows 8 vet man hur bra det är
<maxjezy> 8 på en padda tror jag kan bli fett
<maxjezy> funkar så bra på touchscreen redan
<swecarp> Screedo:  jag  kan bara säga att mageia äär mmycket bra stabilt och lätt instalerat
<HakanS> maxjezy: Anser du dig vara en medlem i ubuntu-gemenskapen?
<HeMan> maxjezy: kollegan testade W8 och tyckte det var märkligt
<HeMan> maxjezy: körde man äldre program så såg det ut på ett sätt
<HeMan> maxjezy: men med nya program så var det ett annat utseende
<maxjezy> HeMan: har inte upplevt det själv
<HeMan> maxjezy: och så var det inte samma snabb-knappar som med äldre windows
<maxjezy> HeMan: varför jag hyllar windows 8 är för att det är bra mycket billigare och det är verkligen cutting edge grejer som följer med
<maxjezy> allstå, windows förr, förtjänade inte sina användare på samma sätt som nu
<HeMan> maxjezy: det är bara billigt om tiden är gratis
<maxjezy> HeMan, har du en värstingdator att testa på så uppmanar jag dig att göra det
<maxjezy> det är ju gratis att testa så why not
<HeMan> maxjezy: det är inte gratis, är licenskostnad på det
<David-A> nyss på tv "UR Samtiden - Verklighetens magi" Kunskapskanalen (repris), om populärvetenskap och villfarelser. talare som utmärker sig, bland andra: Sara Strandberg (fysiker), Nyamko Sabuni (minister), Nils Uddenberg (docent) och till sist Richard Dawkins. svenska och engelska
<maxjezy> tycker ubuntu är riktigt segt på min dator och därför använder jag inte det på denna
<maxjezy> men andra maskiner som redan är sega kan köra ubuntu eller xubuntu eller något annat
<HeMan> det känns inte riktigt som jag kan göra så mycket med en windows-dataor
<maxjezy> även fast windows 8 även presterade bättre på en atomprocessor också än ubuntu
<madbear> finna bra många alternativ maxjezy ...
<madbear> du nämner ubuntu och och win8
<HakanS> NÃ¥ maxjezy?
<maxjezy> madbear, men som grafiker/film/musik intresserad är windows enda alternativet för singlebootdator
<maxjezy> HakanS, känner likadant med linux jag, lixom jag kan surfa och ladda ner och sånt, men ska man producera något känns det lite fattigt
<madbear> producera vad?
<madbear> ska man koda vettigt e windows inte ett alternativ
<HakanS> maxjezy: Anser du dig vara en medlem i ubuntu-gemenskapen?
<maxjezy> HakanS yes
<maxjezy> ja sa ju det
<maxjezy> jag ser fördelarna med ubuntu framför alternativen
<maxjezy> men jag ser fördelarna med windows 8 just nu
<maxjezy> utan att vara emot ubuntugemenskap och så
<madbear> alltså varför tar du upp det här varje dag? :P
<maxjezy> jag tog inte upp det igår för ja installerade 8an idag
<HakanS> maxjezy: Vad är den svenska ubuntu-gemenskapen för dig? Vad vill du gör där?
<maxjezy> efter att fått problem med 7an
<maxjezy> som ja inte gillar speciellt mycket
<madbear> haha ok, för du har tjötat om windows bra mycket senaste tiden...
<maxjezy> :)
<madbear> det finns spel till linux, ok det e inte vad du vill spela
<maxjezy> spel är inte grejen
<maxjezy> finns inte många spel som funkar i windows heller
<maxjezy> om man inte äger originalet
<madbear> det va grejen för nån månad sen
<maxjezy> :)
<madbear> jag menar att för oss som använder linux verkar det räcka? så varför predika ...
<madbear> jag har väl ändå mer koll på win8 än de flesta win8 användare antar jag
<maxjezy> ja men du kör det?
<madbear> hell no
<maxjezy> varför inte?
<madbear> som sagt, det e helt ovettigt att koda i windows
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> jag vet inte mycket om den saken så, men du säger det så äre säkert troligast så
<HakanS> maxjezy: På vilket sätt anser du att du hjälper till att sprida, supporta  och förbättra ubuntu?
<maxjezy> HakanS, jag tipsar vänner om det ganska ofta
<maxjezy> alla som inte spelar eller gör avancerade 3d grejer osv
<maxjezy> vänner som har problem med att surfa normalt
<maxjezy> utan att få virus och problem
<HakanS> maxjezy: Här verkar du mest tipsa om att använda Windows.
<maxjezy> ja, alltså. alla här vet ju fördelarna med att använda linux :)
<maxjezy> men om ljuset tänds i ett annat hus så är ju det bra
<maxjezy> det är ju inget negativt i att windows äntligen gjort en bra grej
<maxjezy> som gör att andra program kan komma till sin glans
<maxjezy> lixom, en ubuntudator kan stå brevid en windowsdator och då är det bara mac som inte fattas
<maxjezy> madbear, jag har en känsla av att de flesta program som är riktigt bra programmeras i linux
<maxjezy> men de programmen blir ju crossplatform
<MaTachi> maxjezy, windows är fortfarande en stor, stängd, binär blomb
<MaTachi> blob*
<maxjezy> MaTachi, men det förhindrar väl inte programmerare?
<maxjezy> opensource gemenskapen är bäst
<maxjezy> och piratgemenskapen
<MaTachi> lol
<maxjezy> starta om datorn så drivisarna faller på plats, bbl!
<einand> ovettigt att koda i windows?
<einand> madbear: förklara gärna
<madbear> einand: ja vart börjar man, värst är nog verktygen som saknas
<madbear> cmd är inte bra.
<madbear> hmm vad mer, krävs typ IDE för at göra något
<larsemil> filmtips!
<coobra> imdb.com
<madbear> larsemil: masjävlar
<madbear> :D
<einand> madbear: skulle nog vilja säga tvärt om, Windows är nog den absolut bästa utvecklingsmijön som finns, vilket dom får medhåll ifrån innom både FOSS och Apple
<David-A> filmtips? i förrgår SVT2 "Den fria viljan", tysk-turkiskt drama. tidigare tysk-turkiska drama i SVT2 (juni o aug?) "Vid himelens utkant"
<bamsefar_> larsemil: Headweb.com :)
<coobra> ;D
<coobra> hahha
<madbear> einand: kan du förklara varför?
<coobra> bamsepappa "!!!
<madbear> du behöver inte blanda in äpplen och päron.
<madbear> :P
<larsemil> madbear: den har vi sett. blir nog mystic river
<coobra> exim är det default eller ?
<coobra> på en ubuntu
<coobra> 12.04
<coobra> fan år sedan man pilla med mailserver :d
<Nafallo> coobra: postfix
<Nafallo> coobra: sedan Ubuntu 4.10 :-P
<coobra> Nafallo: :p
<markus_> någon linux & php-nisse som behöver ett jobb på deltid i stockholm?
<bamsefar_> Nån som kör spacewalk?
<einand> markus_: varför i stockholm
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena länge sedan du var hr
<Philip5> swecarp: jo det har varit mycket skit nu så det har inte blivit av
<Philip5> swecarp: både sjuk och dator som pajat
<swecarp> Philip5:  här ligger man i ssängen med foten i gips
<Philip5> swecarp: ajdå, vad har du gjort?
<Philip5> swecarp: sjukskriven då eller?
<Philip5> swecarp: brb, ska bara hänga lite tvätt
<swecarp> Philip5:  operetrat foten förlängt senor samt ökat rörrligheeten i fotee sjukskriven till 9 december
<maxjezy> haha, chromes youtube downloader laddar bara ner från andra sidor
<maxjezy> som vimeo osv
<maxjezy> Philip5, tanten min har tvättat 16 maskiner tvätt idag :)
<HakanS> maxjezy: Vad är det för tillägg?
<Philip5> swecarp: låter jobbigt
<Philip5> maxjezy: tänk om man hade sådan service
<swecarp> Philip5:  lite grann kaan inte sitta vid den stationära utan får köra med laptopen
<Philip5> swecarp: tu du har en laptop då
<swecarp> japp men litte jobbigt att inta kunna sitta occh leka med bilder i gimp har ingaa på laptopen
<Philip5> blir det mycket greja med bilder nu när det är höst?
<Philip5> passar du på att fota något?
<swecarp> kan inte vara uppe mer än 5 min foten svullnar så det är sängen eller soffan med foten i högläge
<swecarp> Philip5:  hur har vädret varit idag i usala
<Guest71409> ska
<Guest71409> Hundra år sedan man höll på med mirc, Hur gör man för att lista kommandon?
<Philip5> swecarp: idag har det varit skapligt höstväder
<swecarp> Philip5:  här har sole skinit  men kallt
<Philip5> var friskt när men rätt skönt
<CobraXnaiL> såja.
<CobraXnaiL> Någon som kör Ubuntu med Geforce 6800Gt ??
<CobraXnaiL> Okey någon som hafft problem med Geforce kort i Ubuntu?
<Philip5> jag har i stort sätt aldrig problem med nvidias kort
<Philip5> vad det verkar så är det vanligare i laptops
<Philip5> men vet inte om det är direkt vanligt ändå
<CobraXnaiL> kan inte få ubuntu att identifiera mitt kort.
<CobraXnaiL> skumt!
<CobraXnaiL> Burken är slö som fan trots att den är nyblåst tror de beror på grafiken?
<Sterk> men ser man på vad katten har tagit med sig in, herr Philip5 på besök. :P
<Philip5> jo
<Sterk> Philip5: hur mår gubben och var har du hållit hus?
<Philip5> har varit sjuk och så har datorn varit trasig
<Philip5> så det blev inte mycket av att logga in
<Sterk> Philip5: hmm du verkar varit sjuk ett tag. inget allvarligt?
<Sterk> burken verkar också strulat för dig ett tag
<Sterk> skönt ha dig tillbaks :)
<Philip5> burken strulade innan sommaren och så nu igen
<swecarp> Philip5:  ddu kaansske bytt dist eller
<Philip5> hehe, nja. det är hårdvaran
<swecarp> Philip5:  igen vad gör du med din maskin
<Philip5> fick en virusinflektion och efter den en förkylning när jag var rätt sänkt
<Sterk> Philip5: ajaj. hoppas du mår bättre nu.
<Philip5> nu är jag mer som vid slutet av en förkylning
<Sterk> Philip5: har du någon hemma som pysslar om dig?
<Philip5> nepp
<Philip5> lugn och ro
<Sterk> Philip5: hmm inte ens en hund som kan ge dig lite sällskap?
<Philip5> inte ens det
<Sterk> Philip5: :) nästa gång du blir sjuk Philip5 så kommer jag med käk till dig
<Sterk> promise
<Sterk> Philip5: :=) då får man tillfället också se din kubuntu och jävlas med den :P
<Philip5> tsss
<Sterk> Philip5: :=) skyll dig själv. jag erbjöd hemlagat mat. ät snabbmat som :P sjuk istället.
<swecarp> Sterk:  ta med usb med remixen när den är färdig
<Sterk> swecarp: :) han skulle nog jaga mig om jag skulle installera remixen
<Sterk> Philip5: ser du fram emot klassikern imorgon?
<swecarp> kan ju köra live session så han får se hur det ska se ut
<Sterk> swecarp: :) han vet att mageia är magisk, han envisas bara med att inte köra den.
<swecarp> ok
<Sterk> swecarp: :) han gillar sin ppa för mycket för vilja byta dist.
<Sterk> swecarp: sedan kommer ju steam till ubuntu specifikt (i alla fall först och den som nog bara kommer stödjas ett bra tag)
<Sterk> så jag vet inte hur sugen han kommer vara på lämna kubuntu
<einand_> steam har fått tuppjuck
<Sterk> einand_: på vilket sätt?
<einand_> realubot: http://www.adlibris.com/se/product.aspx?isbn=9172320656
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-07
<Martin33> Hej
<Martin33> nån som vet om nya ubuntu 12.10 stöder intel gma 3600 grafikkort i en netbook?
<Martin33> direkt ur lådan menar jag
<larsemil> https://docs.google.com/presentation/pub?id=1ludzj6_2vuam7mVPTgEdvloH0TxkV_jHRpJaBmBSHo0&start=false&loop=false&delayms=3000
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> hjälp mig med frågor ^ ^
<realubot> Jag har en passphrase från en krypterad hårddisk i Ubuntu 10.04 som jag försöker montera i 12.04. Problemet är att jag får svaret att det är fel passphrase. Jag tror passphrase är rätt men kan så klart ha skrivit fel då jag har skrivit upp lösenordet för hand.
<realubot> Det finns två alternativ. 1. Det stämmer att jag har fel passphrase. 2. Ubuntu 12.04 meddelar felaktigt att jag har fel passphrase p.g.a. att jag inte monterar disken rätt, har fel rättigheter eller någonting annat.
<realubot> Om vi utgår från att jag monterar hårddisken rätt (har försökt med/utan sudo) så är passphrase oavsett vilket nästan rätt.
<realubot> Så frågan är om det går att m.h.a brute force hitta rätt passphrase.
<Screedo> god morgon
<realubot> Min tanke är att högst ett tecken är fel i passphrase så om jag brute force:ar passphrase på något sätt så borde det inte vara omöjligt att knäcka inom rimlig tid?
<realubot> Min passphrase är på 32 tecken. Är detta standad?
<realubot> Har Ubuntu någon typ fail2ban grej som låser disken permanent vid x misslyckade försök att låsa upp en kryterad disk?
<realubot> Vi pratar alltså om en krypterad Hemkatalog nu.
<Screedo> Någon som vet ett bra tillägg till firefox för att ladda ner youtube filmer?
<coobra> google says GOOGLE
<ispookan> realubot: Hm jag har ingen aning om det..
<Screedo> jo, google har svar på det mesta, men den kan inte kommentera sina rekommendationer.
<realubot> Screedo: Downloaditall eller vad det heter?
<realubot> Screedo: Öhum, så heter det inte nej. Men här: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/?src=cb-dl-users
<Screedo> tack, kollade in den också, är den som har flest nerladdningar osv.
<realubot> Screedo: Andra populäraste tillägget till Fx: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/extensions/?sort=users
<Screedo> jag har problem med ff och flash... Är väl inte den enda som har det.
<realubot> Screedo: yuotube-dl finns ju som program i förråden.
<Screedo> så när man kollar lite guider osv. vill man inte att de slutar halvvägs in.
<realubot> Screedo: Testat Chrome?
<Screedo> nej, men har fått funderingar på det.
<realubot> Det har inbyggt Flash. Använder inte samma Flash som Fx.
<Screedo> är så trött på problemen mellan ff och flash.
<realubot> Värt att testa för att ringa in problemet lite.
<Screedo> afk
<realubot> Screedo: Testat att högerklicka i Flash-spelaren och bocka ur hprdvaru acc.?
<realubot> *hårdvaru
<realubot> ispookan: Okej. :)
<Screedo> nej, har jag inte
<Screedo> men, nu efter uppdatering av flash så kan jag inte förstora fönstret när jag kollar på youtube, har min och max bara inte mellan läget.
<Screedo> min eller fullskärm skall jag säga.
<Silasle> Efter att ha installerat kubuntu-desktop i ubuntu så började den använda kde-temat i vissa program även i unity. Finns det nått sätt att bli av med det?
<Philip5> Silasle: nu är jag rätt dålig på unity men du har väl där inställningar för vilka program som ska associeras med vilka filtyper
<Philip5> det är väl där det har kommit in nya program som hamnat före i prioriteringsordnignen
<Silasle> Även vanliga programm, som chromium och skype har börjat använda kde-utseendet
<Silasle> Antagligen alla som kör qt
<Philip5> är det utseendet du menar?
<Silasle> Japp :)
<Philip5> eller är det vilka program som körs?
<Silasle> Utseendet på programmen
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> är jag iof lika dålig på i unity men bättre på tvärt om :)
<Philip5> fast det borde väl finnas något program som bestämmer hur qt-grejer ska visas i gtk-grejer
<Philip5> så finns det tvärt om i kde-världen iaf
<Silasle> Gillar egentligen inte kde, men tänkte testa om det får lite bättre prestanda. OpenGL i ubuntu 12.10 är hemskt ;)
<Philip5> ojdå
<Silasle> Hittade lite i kde's system settings, men där finns inte  Ubuntu-temat med
<Silasle> Ambiance
<Philip5> men opengl borde väl mer bero på grafikkort och drivisar än DE
<Silasle> Tja, unity har ju haft sina problem. Så det var värt ett försök ;)
<Philip5> och så klart hur välskrivet programmet är som använder opengl
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> Silasle: jo jag är ju tvärt om. har aldrig riktigt gillat gnome/unity utan fastnat för kde sedan länge
<Philip5> Silasle: är nog mycket en vanesak också
<Philip5> fast jag började använda gnome när jag började använda linux men sedan kom kde 3 och från det så var jag fast i kde
<Silasle> Kom fram till att det troligen är https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1049214
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1049214 in compiz "[nvidia] XSync usage is a massive bottlenecking factor" [High,Triaged]
<Philip5> ajdå
<Silasle> Men fattar inte varför det skulle komma efter att byta till 12.10
<Philip5> Silasle: testa att installera qt4-qtconfig och sedan kör det och ändra gui style till gtk+ om det hjälper
<Silasle> Nej, blir samma
<Silasle> Desktop settings och gtk+ ser likadant ut
<Silasle> Kanske börjar bli dags för en ominstallation ;)
<Philip5> verkar overkill
<Silasle> Mjo, för temaproblemet kanske. Men sen har jag ju grafikdrivers som strular också...
<Philip5> fast jag tror att problemet är större att köra qt bland gtk än tvärt om för där finns det anpassningar så de ska funka bra ihop
<Philip5> vad kör du för drivisar?
<Silasle> nvidias
<Silasle> Börjar dyka upp lite småfel också. När man loggar in så ser man delar av gamla fönster i ett slumpmässigt galleri ;)
<Philip5> vilken version av drivisarna kör du? jag kör också nvidia version 304.43
<Silasle> 304,51
<Silasle> Har du nvidia-current eller nvidia-current-updates?
<Philip5> egna
<Silasle> Aha
<Silasle> Men som sagt, i 12.04 funkade allt fint :)
<Philip5> jag kör 12.04
<Philip5> men egna drivisar
<Silasle> Opera har en massa renderingsproblem också sen 12.10. Men det kan ju vara deras fel ;)
<Philip5> men jag ska nog uppdatera till 304.51
<Silasle> Tror nog inte problemet bara ligger i drivrutinerna...
<Philip5> nej det kan ju vara sånt med en release som inte är färdig än också
<Philip5> sånt som kommer fixas
<Silasle> Förhoppningsvis kommer fixas ;)
<Silasle> Är ju 10 dagar kvar, så kanske...
<Philip5> vem vet
<Philip5> swecarp: vad ska en gammal handikappad man göra idag då? ligga i soffan med sin laptop och bli servad av familjen?
<swecarp> japp Philip5  det blir lite slappande hoppades att jag hadde en fungerande närverk så jag kunde hämta filer på den stationära
<swecarp> Philip5:  letar efter en snygg bild som representerar sverige för att lägga in som default skrivbordsbild i en remix
<Philip5> swecarp: kan du knäppa med fingrarna och peka på foten så kommer fika serverat?
<Philip5> swecarp: en sådan bild kan ju vara rätt olika för olika människor
<swecarp> nä du ddå får jaag flytta mig till soffan
<swecarp> Philip5:  det har du rätt i meen typ en viterbild eller midsommarbil
<Philip5> stackare
<Philip5> apropå kaffe så kanske jag skulle göra mig lite
<swecarp> mitt ståår i teermosen i vardagsrummet
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> brb, reboot med nya drivisar...
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> så
<Philip5> kan ju inte låta Silasle ha nyare drivisar än jag ;)
<Silasle> ;)
<Silasle> Det konstiga är att nu funkade det fint att spela både Osmos och 0.A.D utan större lagg...
<Philip5> kanske är något annat program som snodde resurser när du spelade och det hackade?
<Philip5> skulle iof vilja ha mig ett nyare grafikkort
<Philip5> swecarp: btw, så pajade ju min burk i förra veckan så den var inne på service. var min cpu som pajat. den höll visst inte mer än 3 år av överklockning :O
<swecarp> Philip5:  då får du skylla dig själv när du överkllockar
<Philip5> typ
<Philip5> 3 år av skoj blev det
<swecarp> Philip5:  bytte du till en nyare cpu eller blev det en likka dan
<swecarp> kaffe paus
<Philip5> swecarp: ingendera än. skickat in den till intel för en rövare och hävdrar frabriksfel
<Philip5> :D
<swecarp> ddin fuling
<Philip5> hehe, måste ju försöka
<Philip5> just nu kör jag min gamla core2duo på 2.66 ghz
<swecarp> Philip5:  vet du någon som eventuellt kan laga en laptop med glapp i strömförsörjningen för en billig peng
<Philip5> swecarp: det är väl om ni har några lokala förmågor som kan sånt
<swecarp> Philip5:  tyvär så har jag inte hittat någon
<HakanS> swecarp: Var bor du?
<swecarp> HakanS:  alingsås
<HakanS> swecarp: Känner ingen där. Är ju rätt svårt att veta vad en reparation kostar innan man vet vad felet är
<swecarp> HakanS:  jag tror att det är glapp inslutning för ladd kabeln för jag kan få lite ström i den om jag rör på kontakten
<swecarp> HakanS:  borås funkar bra det med då jag jobbar där
<HakanS> swecarp: Eniro ger några träffar http://gulasidorna.eniro.se/hitta:laga+dator/alings%C3%A5s
<HakanS> swecarp: http://gulasidorna.eniro.se/hitta:laga+dator/bor%C3%A5s
<swecarp> HakanS:  eniro sökningarna har jag redan gjort men tack
<HakanS> swecarp: Var det ingen av dem som kunde reparera den? Eller var de för dyra?
<swecarp> har kollat med en i alingsås men han repade inte laptop
<swecarp> HakanS:  jag får leta runt lite
<Philip5> nä nu får det nog bli en promenad i det fina höstvädret
<Silasle> Verkar dock blåsa rätt mycket :|
<Philip5> inte här
<Philip5> bara lite lätt så det rör sig i löven
<Screedo> Barre: hur går det med guiden för mailservern? :)
<swecarp> Philip5:  wb
<maxjezy> jag kör 306.23
<maxjezy> Philip5, varför använder du så gammal drivis?
<Philip5> för att du är mr beta ;)
<maxjezy> såg ingenstans att det var beta jag ladda ner
<maxjezy> aja, dom funkar fint iaf
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast du kör väl windows också
<Philip5> då räknas det inte
<maxjezy> Philip5, jopp
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<Screedo> godkväll
<Philip5> go kväll
<Screedo> allt väl?
<Philip5> jovars men snart är helgen slut och ny arbetsvecka väntar
<Screedo> jo
<Screedo> men det är bara fem dagar tills nästa helg :D
<Screedo> se det possitivt :D
<Screedo> har beställt en ny maskin som jag skall köra ESXi på, så det får gärna bli tisdag för mig, sedan har jag för mycket flex på jobb så jag får ta ledigt lite, tänkte då att tors-fre passar alldeles utmärkt för att leka med nya leksaker :P
<Philip5> jo
<HeMan> vad är fördelarna med ESXi mot KVM?
<Screedo> Ingen aning alls,, jag är helt ny på detta med virtualisering, men de i mitt närområde kör vmware. Har kört virtualbox nu på ubuntu som host och det är buggigt osm tusan i alla fall.
<Screedo> "KVM (for Kernel-based Virtual Machine) is a full virtualization solution for Linux on x86 hardware containing virtualization extensions" första raden på deras sida, kan vara att de bara stödjer 32 bitars.
<Silasle> Tror nog att kvm stödjer 64-bit
<Screedo> ingen aning, men det är från första meningen på deras hemsida.
<Silasle> "Are 64bits processors supported under KVM? -  Yes they are supported and will allow you to run 32bits and 64 bits guests."
<Screedo> nice
<Screedo> men då har de en missvisande information på sidan.
<Silasle> Men har aldrig hört talas om ESXi
<HeMan> jag kör det enbart på 64-bitars
<HeMan> dvs KVM
<Silasle> x86 kan väl vara 64-bit?
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> det är lite otur med namngivningen
<HeMan> det var AMD som designade 64-bitars  extensionen för x86
<Silasle> Mjo, kollade på wikipedia, och man verkar inte direkt ha tänkt till med namnen ;)
<Screedo> " Från 2004–2006 började även den x86-kompatibla 64-bitarsarkitekturen AMD64 (x86-64) vinna mark. Denna standard specificerades av AMD — Intels enda riktigt tunga konkurrent på x86-marknaden. AMD64 finns även implementerad av Intel under namnet EM64T."
<Screedo> hehe, saxat från wikipedia :P
<HeMan> intels "riktiga" 64-bitars (itanium, ia64) är på utdöende
<HeMan> är väl bara HP som säljer dom fortfarande
<Silasle> Om man ska verka lite okunnig, finns det nån anledning att köra virtualisering när man är ensam om att använda en server?
<HeMan> beror på vad du vill göra
<Silasle> Inte om man vill ha windows/mac i virtualbox då
<HeMan> jag labbar en del med olika distros
<Screedo> fördelen är ju att du kan ha flera datorer i en och samma burk
<Screedo> med olika OS
<Silasle> Så, enda anledningen (om man är ensam användare) är att man kan ha flera OS?
<Screedo> jag själv tänker köra pfsense, någon linux dist med LAMP, teamspeak, ZNC osv, win 2008 r2, någon 2003 och lite labb.
<Screedo> så jag kommer slänga ut mina två fysiska burkar och sätta in en enda istället.
<Silasle> LÃ¥ter vettigt. Tack :)
<Screedo> får se om den pallar att köras som filserver också
<Screedo> då drar jag igång det också, men får köpa ett riktigt raid kontroller kort till den bara.
<HeMan> jag kör mjukvaruraid
<HeMan> har bara en tripple core amd
<Screedo> jag kör mjukvaruraid idag också
<HeMan> btw, <3 etckeeper!
<Screedo> jag kör en maskin med virtualbox på, ubuntu 12.04 som host och sedan en win 7 maskin och en ubuntu 12.04 till. men det laggar som fan och buggar och har sig.
<EAG> Screedo: kvar?
<K350> Någon som vet hur jag kan få ip telefoni (voip) på en Excito B3 ? De har ingen port för telefon men väl usb. Om det går på ngt vis. Har ip telefon från min ISP. Någon?
<einand_> K350: klarar Excito B3 sip+
<einand_> fast det är en nas
<einand_> på vilket sätt vill du ha ip telefoni på den?
<HeMan> Excito kör en "vanlig" Debian i botten så det borde gå trycka in Asterisk på den
<HeMan> det K350 behöver är antingen en analog<->sip-adapter eller en telefon med inbyggd sip-klient, tex Siemens S450 IP
<HeMan> alternativt en USB-"telefon" typ http://www.clasohlson.com/se/Pr363558000/Pr363558000
<HeMan> men jag skulle nog köra med telefon med inbyggd sip-klient
<HeMan> Android-telefoner från version 2.3 har inbyggd sip-klient
<K350> einand_: dunno, har inte köpt b3:an än..det är en debian låda
<HeMan> nåväl, nu ger jag mig
<HeMan> ha det!
<K350> HeMan: uhm, en "telefonplugg-grej" <-> USB -> B3 ?
<K350> HeMan: En sån här? - > http://www.amazon.com/VOIP-Phone-Adapter-Support-Skype/dp/B000A4XQR0
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-30
<larsemil> GID MIRGIN! Idig pritir vi ispriket. Ikij?
<yarre> ;)
<Barre> morrn morrn
<hexabit> larsemil: Jig firstir inti vid di minir.....
<Barre> s/o/i/
<Barre> firlit, jig sig inte digins riglir
<larsemil> birri: ni misti min indi highlights
<larsemil> indri
<Coffe> Tjena
<Barre> lirsimil: dit gir jig inte ills, jig hir ligt till birri i hilight-listin
<Hoxx> iih, ni fittir jig
<larsemil> hihi. hixx si fitti
<andol> larsemil: Inge svar från JO, eller mest ett blekt avslag?
<larsemil> itt blikt ivslig
<HeMan> haloj!
<Barre> larsemil: använder du ditt konto på min OC eller kan jag ta bort det?
<larsemil> ta bort
<Barre> larsemil: ok
<dodel> Hej! Jag har bluetoot på min chromebook och jag kör ubuntu 13.04 på den. Jag har också en bluetoot mus. Hur får jag musen att fungera?
<Philip5> dodel: du måste antagligen para ihop enheterna och sedan ska det väl bara vara att köra
<dodel> Men hur?
<dodel> wallabajja! abo
<Philip5> antar på samma sätt som andra blutothenheter
<Philip5> slå på enheter, gå in i inställningarna för blåtand i ubuntu och leta efter enheter. klicka på att du ska para dem
<Philip5> brukar fråga efter en kod och om det inte angets med enheten så är det inte sällan 0000 som gäller
<dodel> Oj. Köpte en mus...men har ingen bluetooh..hehehe
<dodel> Men jag får köpa en adapter för 1 dollar
<dodel> Om jag köper en USB adapter för bluetooth. Passar den då exakt alla bluetooth musar då?
<Barre> :S
<lord4163> Jag håller på att installera arch här, försöker ladda in tangentlayouten med "loadkeys SE" men det funkar inte, någon arch användare här?
<Philip5> keymapen heter väl inte SE
<Philip5> sv-latin1 kanske funkar
<johanbr> intressant... xbmc funkar mycket bättre med opensourcedrivrutin än med fglrx... innan gick det inte att spela upp 1080p h264, men det tar runt 20% cpu nu
<dodel> wallabajja
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> cups är bra bara man kommer på hur man sktälla in dena s
<Philip5> jo
<swecarp> har suttit 1 timme för att få in min canon skrivare så jag är nöjd nu
<Philip5> min lexmark trivs inte heller med de rekommenderade inställningarna så jag brukar få köra en variant
<swecarp> min funkade bra bara jag kom på hur nätverks inställningen i cups skulle va det fina är att jag kan fixa allt från min maskin så fixar jag något som är fel så ädras det på frugans oxå
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> grabbar o tjejer
<Peyam> jag vill ha en gay film med massor sex scener
<Peyam> any thoughs?
<hexabit> Peyam: Chicks with dicks?
<hexabit> ;)
<Peyam> asså jag vill typ skicka det til min vän
<Peyam> hexabit: är den på riktigt elelr hittar du på n
<hexabit> Peyam: Skojjar bara. Låter kul då det rimmar.
<hexabit> Peyam: Du är bland vänner här. Du behöver inte låtsas att filmer är till din vän...
<hexabit> Peyam: Vi dömmer dig inte. :)
<Peyam> nej men jag e inte gay. min vän blir äcklad av gays
<Peyam> och jag vill verkligen reta honom
<hexabit> Ubuntu-relaterat?
 * hexabit Saknar hur #ubuntu-se var för några år sedan...
<andol> hexabit: Tja, tycker det går lite upp och ner i vågor jag?
<hexabit> andol: Ja kanske det. :)
<hexabit> Vad tog Amelia och dom andra vägen? Har inte sett henne på typ ett år snart.
<Philip5> hon tröttnade på just sånt där
<hexabit> Philip5: Jag förstår det.
<hexabit> Skulle vara kul om det blev fart på kanalen igen.
<Philip5> umm
<hexabit>  Vad jag har förstått så vänder sig nya Svenska användare hellre till #ubuntu för hjälp än till denna kanalen.
<hexabit> Det är ju tråkigt om det skulle visa sig att det stämmer. :(
<__Trullo> va konstigt :)
<hexabit> Men det kan ju bara bli bättre eller hur? :)
<MaxJezy> hexabit, vart de vänder sig för hjälp spelar ju mindre roll, bara de hittar hjälp
<hplc> finns det nån bra distro som är lik Zeroshell? helst en som stödjer install to hdd, men det viktiga är att det är enkelt att fixa wifi hotspot från webUI
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Jo men det är ju trevligt att som svensktalande, prata i en Svensk kanal. :)
<hexabit> God natt allihopa! Ska kolla på en rulle och slagga sen. :)
<MaxJezy> hexabit, visst är det
<MaxJezy> vi kan ju tyvärr inte tvinga andra utstå detta
<dodel> WALLABAJJA
<dodel> Någon som lyssnar på contry här?
<dodel> Abow
<dodel> Abou
<dodel> Så nu när Ubunt kommer ut till mobiler 17th Oktober. Tror ni det kommer bli bra? Kan jag typ....installera Codeblocks på den då?
<dodel> Köra vanliga Ubuntu program?
<morten771> om man skulle sova kanske...
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-01
<Philip5> nää
<kent__> dodel, det kan du garanterat inte.  inte native-program iaf.  verkar som om de använder qt för programmen, men det är säkerligen special alltihopa. kan tänka mig att alla standard-libs är nerbantade etc,
<kent__> godmorgon
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> hallo HeMa
<andol> morgens
<Barre> morrn
<hexabit> Barre: morrn morrn! :)
<Barre> hur är det med hexabit idag då?
<hexabit> Jo men det är nog ganska bra tycker jag. :)
<hexabit> sitter och kör rsync för att kopiera en mappstruktur utan att få med filerna.
<hexabit> Hur är det med dig då Barre?
<Barre> jotack, full rulle.
<hexabit> Härligt!! :)
 * Barre åker på kundbesök
<hexabit> Hadet bra så länge Barre!
<andol> Får man riskersättning för sådant måntro? :)
<hexabit> Är det någon här som använder btrfs?
<hexabit> Och isåfall är det stabilt osv?
<HeMan> hexabit: jag kör det på /home på min dator hemma
<HeMan> hexabit: de enda riktiga problem jag haft när filsystemet gått fullt
<HeMan> hexabit: det var lite strul tidigare när jag skulle bygga ut filsystemet då jag kör det på tre lvm'ar
<hexabit> HeMan: Ahaa ok.
<hplc> vilken distro är enklast om allt man vill är att snabbt förvandla en pc till en trådlös router? har tittat på open-mesh projektet, men det verkar nerlagt
<hplc> alltså en wifi hotspot/router
<HeMan> hplc: egentligen vilken som skulle jag säga
<HeMan> hplc: jag är iofs svag för openwrt på routrar
<HeMan> hplc: eller vyatta om du vill ha mer router och mindre dator
<hplc> HeMan, ja jag tänkte försöka med openwrt, men blir osäker på vilken sort det ska vara, och formatet *.img
<hplc> dd för img formatet?
<HeMan> hplc: beror på vad du har för hårdvara och om du vill ha skrivbar / (jffs2) eller read-only med ett overlay filsystem (squasfs)
<hplc> vanlig pc
<hplc> skrivbar gör inget, hårddisken kan jag avvara
<hplc> openwrt-x86-generic-combined-ext4
<HeMan> hmm, kom just på att jffs2 vs squashfs nog bara gäller de hårdvaror som har flash isf disk
<hplc> tog jag hem, men vet inte om den är rätt
<HeMan> jo den låter rätt
<hplc> :)
<einand> någon som lirat amazons gratis VPS:er?
<hplc> och sen dd till en usb sticka?
<lord4163> einand: Gratis VPS? Var? :P
<andol> lord4163: Gissar att de EC2-resurser som ingår i http://aws.amazon.com/free/ einand tänker på.
<lord4163> Skit alltså får inte wifin att funka på arch och ubuntu, har spenderad hela dagen och igår på att installera arch.
<lord4163> Känns drygd att installera om han med Fedora :P
<andol> lord4163: Känns osannolikt att Fedora skulle fungera bättre, ifall det går dåligt i både Arch och Ubuntu. Möjligtvis då indirekt ifall Fedoran skulle innehålla nyare kärna, som råkar hantera ditt wifi-kort bättre. Fast den lösningen nås ju i sådant fall lättare genom att pröva en nyare kärna i arch alt i ubuntu.
<lord4163> andol: Har ingen tid med att jäkla med det här längre, ska resa imorn
<lord4163> andol: Ska faktiskt installera om den nu, måste fixa mer idag :)
<christoffer> einand jag hade micro i ett år ...som var gratis
<hplc> klantade mig.......hur gör man en    '    på svenskt tangentbord i engelsk layout
<hplc> alltså en "straigth tick"   ingen backtick
<hexabit> hplc: Bara att trycka ner Ä. :)
<hexabit> hplc: Om du har layouten "us" förståss.
<hexabit> hplc: Det borde fungerar med "gb" också.
<hplc> hmm Ä blir ett ´  motsatsen till backtick
<hplc> dessa "fnurror" och "middevippor" kan driva en till vansinne :|
<hexabit> hplc: Jag provade nu med "us" och "gb" och det fungerar för mig med ä
<hexabit> Skumt
<hplc> huh......
<hplc> det var fel tecken jämfört med manualen men fungerade
<hexabit> hplc: SÃ¥ det ordnade sig?
<hplc> det finns ju tre (3) stycken väl?
<hplc> hexabit, ja, tack :)
<hexabit> hplc: Härligt! :)
<hplc> fast svaret blev att kortet inte finns, det syns i dmesg|grep net, men inte i ifconfig, jag vet med 100% säkerhet att kortet existerar och fungerar i vilken annan dist som helst
<hplc> modprobe kommandot fungerar inte
<hplc> nåt "old school" linux hack för att lura igång det? nån ***ctl?
<blurkis> usb-kort eller internt?
<hplc> internt
<hplc> jag borde sitta ner nångång i vinter med slackware / bsd och verkligen "go back to the basics"
<blurkis> hplc, du vet inte vad för modul som kortet använde när det fungerade?  Kanske hoppar igång om du försöker ladda rätt modul?
<hplc> ett RTL8139
<hplc> vet inte hur, modprobe, insmod, lsmod, inget vill sig
<hplc> eller ja, insmod rtl8139 men kan inte lirka fram kortet i ifconfig
<hplc> ..dags att vila, jag vet knappt vad jag pratar om längre
<blurkis> hplc, jag har ett kort med det chipset. Vill minnas att det är rätt vanligt, men att av ngn orsak så fungerar vissa märken och andra inte.  Jag fick köra mitt med det däringa ndiswrapper som kör windows-drivrutiner. men det var något år sedan,
<blurkis> hplc, rättare sagt, jag hade ett sådant kort.
<hplc> fick igång mina trådade NICS men wlan syns inte till, nån som vet om man måste skapa wlan manuellt i openwrt?
<peyam> hej
<peyam> ska köpa creatin. vet ej va jag ska köpa för ngn
<peyam> nu har jag käöpt skiten
<peyam> får träna o se om den ger resultat
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-02
<Linda^> :o
<coobra> Linda^: !!
<Linda^> coobra: :o
<coobra> nej pwdax
<Linda^> va
<coobra> powerwalk
<Linda^> jaha
<Linda^> det var en lång en.
<coobra> tjock brukar dom...
<coobra> pinnen: !
<pinnen> \o_
<pinnen> tjena
<coobra> hejja
<coobra> göru
<hexabit> Godmorgon! :)
<hexabit> Idag är det ingen vanlig dag. Det är Onsdag. Och det är det inte varje dag skall ni veta!
<larsemil> god morgon!
<Barre> mörrn
<larsemil> Barre: Förresten, hade ni trevligt när ni hade nördtorsdag? var han snäll andol?
<hexabit> Dom kastade precis en windows-burk här på jobbet. Dagen börjar bra. ;)
<andol> hexabit: Istället för att kasta den, hade det inte varit mindre drastiskt att istället ta och installera något vettigt på den? :-)
<Barre> larsemil: ja, han e alltid trevlig
<larsemil> bra bra
<andol> Barre, larsemil: Tja, inte alltför betungande att klistra på ett glatt ansikte någongång var fjärde år sisådär :P
<larsemil> :)
<Barre> hahah...
<hexabit> andol: Ja det hade varit mums, men vi kör inte Linux på desktops här (ännu). :)
<andol> hexabit: Men finns någon form utav plan att även gå över till Linux desktops, eller mest allmänt hoppandes från din sida?
<hexabit> andol: Det är bara jag som hoppas.
<hexabit> andol: Vi är bara 3st på företaget som kör Linux på skrivbordet.
<hexabit> För 3 år sedan var det bara jag så det kommer sakta med säkert. :)
 * Barre har aldrig haft ett jobb där han kan välja desktop OS
 * andol har aldrig haft en jobb där han inte kunnat välja desktop OS
 * hexabit tycker synd om Barre...
<andol> Eller ja, på nuvarande jobbet fanns det väl i och för sig en stark förväntan på att jag åtminstone skulle välja något linux-aktigt.
<hexabit> andol: låter som en bra arbetsplats
<delhage> Barre: du har aldrig haft rätt jobb då? ;)
<Barre> nu tror jag i.o.f.s. att de flesta kriterier om vad som är en bra arbetsplats innefattar annat än just vilket OS som desktops har :)
<hexabit> Barre: Om jag mellan raderna så sitter du med Windoze på jobbet? :)
<hexabit> läser mellan raderna .....
<Barre> mmm.. satt med XP till i våras då jag "uppgraderades" till win7
<hexabit> Barre: ok
<hexabit> Barre: Men du jobbar med unix/linux-servers igentligen?
<Barre> nope, jobbar med datalagring, stöter på mainframes, window, linux och unix i arbetet men jobbar inte aktivt med dessa os
<hexabit> Barre: Ahaa ok. Ja jobbar man i en Windowsmiljö så är det nog bäst att köra Windows också.
<hexabit> Jag sitter mest och scriptar/kodar för Linux/Unix, och då känns det lite dumt att köra Windows, Putty osv.
<hexabit> Har aldrig gillat putty heller för den delen.
<hexabit> Ska berätta en hemlis för er.. Jag gillar faktiskt Windows AD. Men säg det inte till någon! ;)
<andol> Tja, ska man ändå underhålla Windows-klienter så är ju ett AD inte dumt att ha, och andra OS kan ju ändå prata Kerberos och LDAP med det så...
<hexabit> andol: absolut.
<bamsefar> delhage: Vaken? (selinux-problem igen) ;)
<delhage> bamsefar: vaken men lite upptagen, kan försöka svara då jag hinner
<bamsefar> delhage: Jag fick hjälp på annat håll. :)
<delhage> bamsefar: men då måste du ju berätta så att vi kan lära oss! :)
<hexabit> Tjena bamsefar! :)
<bamsefar> Hehe
<bamsefar> Jag har ett problem med att ossec loggar till /var/ossec/logs, som har var_t context. När jag kör logrotate så failar det.
<bamsefar> Den bästa lösningen blir ju då att semanage fcontext -a -t var_log_t "/var/ossec/logs(/.*)? (är regexpen korrekt?)
<bamsefar> hexabit: Hej hej
<delhage> bamsefar: det ser korrekt ut
<delhage> bamsefar: ett alternativ hade varit att skapa /var/log/ossec och göra en symlänk till den från /var/ossec/logs
<bamsefar> delhage: Jo, men det blir ju krångligare, då vill man ju bygga in det i paketet. Detta kan jag köra ut med puppet.
<delhage> var kommer paketet ifrån?
<bamsefar> Det är ett egenbyggt paket.
<delhage> då skulle jag föreslå att man bygger om det med "standard" redhat paths, dvs loggar under /var/log etc. Men det är ju jag...
<bamsefar> Mjo, det är väl vettigast egentligen.
<HakanS> Är det någon som får fram någon bild vid tittande på SVTPlay? Jag har provat med både Chromium och Firefox, men hör bara ljudet.
<HakanS> På SVTs nyhetssidor fungerar det bra men inte på svtplay.
<Hund> HakanS, Min ISP har blockat SVT åt mig. :P
<bamsefar> Hund: Vad snällt, vad har du för isp?
<Hund> bamsefar, Bahnhof
<bamsefar> Jaha
<Hund> bamsefar, Jag vill inte ha något att göra med nötterna på SVT.
<andol> Hund: Finns det något fall där dylik blockning har visat sig ha juridisk betydelse?
<andol> (Sen finns det förvisso ett symboliskt värde oavsett.)
<Hund> andol, Absolut ingen aning.
<MaxJezy> Hund, det spelar ingen roll om din isp blockar, du kan kolla via andra öppna nätverk eller via kontant surfsticka
<MaxJezy> det är som att säga att man inte behöver betala för man inte har en antenn till sin tv
<MaxJezy> vill du inte bryta mot lagen så dumpar du all elektronik med skärm eller högtalare i princip
<Hund> MaxJezy, Typ. :P
<MaxJezy> svt är ju bäst på tv i sverige iaf, jag gör som så att jag tittar gratis och vill de tvinga mig betala kan de fylla på mitt skuldkonto hos kronofogden
<Hund> MaxJezy, Det låter ju.. bra. :P
<MaxJezy> jag har redan typ 10 k i skuld till radiotjänst
<MaxJezy> om du vill jävlas med dem för att du hatar dem så skapar du massor med mailkonton som du sedan skickar otroligt knepiga frågor med
<MaxJezy> tex "hiow kan jag skapa en ny kont po svetepley?"
<andol> MaxJezy: Fast är verkligen Radiotjänst rätt folk att jävlas med? Lösning ligger väl snarare i att vår kära Riksdag fattar vettigare lagar på området?
<MaxJezy> äh, ingen tvingar de på radiotjänst att jobba där så de förtjänar allt skit de kan få
<MaxJezy> samma med de jävla rövhuvuden som står på stan och försöker pracka på en skit
<MaxJezy> ta upp deras tid och sen bara säg att du inte hinner teckna något avtal för numinsan går bussen
<MaxJezy> enda sättet att bli av med dem är att få dem att känna sig som avföring
<andol> Kanske inte finns så mycket annat att välja på uppe i Kiruna? :-)
<MaxJezy> man kan alltid flytta
<MaxJezy> eller stara något eget kanske, arbetsbrist är ingen bortförklaring för att bete sig som en fitta
<andol> Alltså, nog för att man kan ha sina åsikter om tv-avgiften (vilket jag har), men i jämföra med mycket annat så har jag svårt att se Radiotjänst verksamhet som särskilt moralisk klandervärd.
<MaxJezy> radiotjänst personal ute på fältet snokar likt säpo på svenskarnas hem
<Hund> Intressant. :D
<MaxJezy> försöker ta sig in i lägenheter och hus för att se om det finns tv apparaturusar osv.
<Hund> Jag har inte kollat på TV senaste 8 åren.
<Hund> Kan inte påstå att jag saknar det.
<MaxJezy> idag köper man kanske en platt tv istället för datorskärm
<MaxJezy> svårt att hitta bra 32" datorskärmar så jag köpte en tv och har som skärm
<Hund> MaxJezy, Dom är helt fantastiskt dyra om inte annat.
<MaxJezy> min sambo vill se på allt hor och snusk på tv så därför går hon in på playkanalerna ibland
<Hund> Själv har jag två stycken 24". Så länge jag spelar vill jag inte ha större, men samtidigt vill jag ha massa utrymme. :P
<MaxJezy> jag sitter i soffan ca 3 meter bort från skärmen
<MaxJezy> därför behöver jag en stor skärm
<Hund> MaxJezy, Du behöver glasögon. ;)
<MaxJezy> näe, jag seer utomordentligt bra
<Hund> :D
<hexabit> Gjorde en liten workaround på problemet med att owncloud visar ett utropstecken på ikonen fast syncen har gått bra:
<hexabit> cp /tmp/sni-qt_owncloud_2078-dz7IGs/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/owncloud_2078_408857c2cae8847ae500f7d9e0c4d4d0.png /tmp/sni-qt_owncloud_2078-dz7IGs/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/owncloud_2078_734929a0c9e234e779d8454ca761397d.png
<hexabit> SÃ¥ inte att det var snygg. Bara att den fungerade! hehehe
<Philip5> varför inte bara en symbolisk länk? ;)
<hexabit> Philip5: Ja varför inte. Men allt försvinner ändå vid omstart. :)
<hexabit> Hittar inte "orginal ikonerna" någonstans. :(
<Barre> uptime
<hexabit> Barre: ca 2timmar
<hexabit> hehehe
<Barre> hexabit: tackar =)
<hexabit> Skulle tippa på att ikonerna ligger under någon qt-mapp eller liknande. Dom ligger inte på "standard plats" ialla fall. :)
<blurkis> hmm, $sql = "SELECT * FROM `USER`";         <- den är väl korrekt om jag vet att jag är kopplad mot databasen, och USER är en tabell med två kolumner? Ska den då inte lista dessa?
<blurkis> Eller ska man speca tabellerna också?
<andol> blurkis: Givet att tabellen heter USER (och inte user, eller så) borde den queryn vara funkis, åtminstone givet att språket ditt implicit hanterar det avslutande semikolonet i söksträngen.
<andol> blurkis: Lättast är väl att testa direkt med en konsol-anslutning till databasen, där du kan skriva in frågor och se svar direkt?
<blurkis> glöm min fråga, löste det.
<MaxJezy> hur förkortar man storlek?
<MaxJezy> st, strl? stl?
<blurkis> strl känns ju mer rätt,  utan att veta
<blurkis> st är ju styck
<Peyam> hallå
<David-A> nyss på tv "Dokument utifrån" Kunskapskanalen 22:00-23:00. om skatteparadis, bl.a företag som har mjukvarupatent o avgiftsbelagda ord som "frappuccino" i holland där skattesatsen på licensavgifter är hemlig! blandning av sorg o humor. (repris från sön, repris tor & fre)
<MarkusDBX> Linode ger följande tipsför diskimage backup: ssh root@123.45.67.89 "dd if=/dev/xvda " | dd of=/home/archive/linode.img
<MarkusDBX> Ganska kul att dom pipe'ar dd över ssh =)  Fråga: är det här verkligen vettigt? Eller säkert?
<David-A> MarkusDBX: varför skulle det inte vara vettigt el säkert? säkert måste det ju vara över ssh, o att göra t.ex tar o untar över en pipe är klassiskt
<MarkusDBX> David-A: ah, bara jag som var lite ovan vid att köra "dd" över ssh
<MarkusDBX> David-A: kör linode någon speciell driver på den där enheten, eller skulle det funka från en vanlig /dev/sda?
<David-A> MarkusDBX: vet inget om linode, men om det är en device med ett filsystem på sig, så borde den bete sig som alla device som kan ha filsystem på sig.
<David-A> MarkusDBX: om du vet att datat är komprimerbart (inte mest bara video,musik,zip o docx i den) så kanske det lönar sig att komprimmera:  bzip2 -z </dev/xxx | bzip2 -d -c >/dev/yyy  (ej testat)
<MarkusDBX> David-A: finns det inte en risk att den resulterande diskimagen blir korrupt om det är mycket aktivitet på disken?
<David-A> MarkusDBX: ja, de ska vara o-monterade. om det är aktivitet på disken du kopierar från, kan kopian bli ungefär så korrupt som om strömmen går o det måste göras en fsck nästa montering, eller lite värre.
<David-A> MarkusDBX: om det är aktivitet på partitionen du kopierar till så blir det totalt kaos o trolig krash
<Kim^J> Yo. Någon som har pillat med ZFS? Jag satte upp en pool, fixat över mina saker, och sen bootade jag om servern (Den flyttades fysiskt ett par meter...) Nu är det som så att Ubuntu har bytt namn på mina diskar (Den som ska vara /dev/sde är numera /dev/sda och vice versa)
<Kim^J> Så min pool har status faulted då en disk saknas. :S
<Kim^J> Hur kan man fixa detta? :S
<yarre> ta bort den som inte finns o lägg in den nya
<yarre> använd UUID nästa gång :P
<Kim^J> Alltså, inga diskar har bytts ut.
<yarre> nej men dom har ju bytt namn
<Kim^J> Min / har blivit sde, men borde vara sda.
<Kim^J> Ja, hur fixar jag det då?
<David-A> Kim^J: /dev/sdX kan numreras om när man lägger till o tar bort sata-enheter, eller med bios-inställningar
<yarre> istället för att lägga till /dev/sd* till poolen så lägger du till serienummer på disken o så
<Kim^J> David-A: Ja, men jag har inte gjort någon förändring.
<Kim^J> yarre: Jo, men du menar att jag måste skapa om poolen? Då tappar jag min data right?
<yarre> Kim^J, http://zefr.wordpress.com/tag/devdiskby-uuid/
<Kim^J> Oh...
<David-A> Kim^J: de kanske numreras om efter månens fas? har du flyttat burken över ett psykadelisk fältlinje?
<Kim^J> David-A: Nej.
<yarre> kopplar du in ett usbminne innan datorn bootat så ändras också /dev/sd* enheterna :P
<Kim^J> yarre: O. M. G.
<Kim^J> Tack så mycket! :D
<yarre> :)
<Kim^J> *PUH*!
<David-A> Kim^J: det är meningen att man ska använda uuid eller label i /etc/fstab nuförtiden. du kan ta reda på uuid för dina partitioner eller sätta en egen label på dem
<Kim^J> David-A: Jag vet, det funkade inte när jag skapade min zpool, det andra funkade.
<Kim^J> David-A: Samt, zfs ställs inte in i /etc/fstab
<David-A> Kim^J: aha!  (säjer jag o låtsas att jag förstår)
<Kim^J> David-A: Men jo, du har såklart rätt att man ska använda hdd-namnet och inte /dev/sd*.
<Kim^J> (Och det verkar vara löst nu! ;))
<yarre> David-A, monteringspunkter o så vidare finns definerade i poolen.. i filsystemet så att säga
<yarre> så det räcker med att skriva zfs mount mindisk så vet den exakt var den ska monteras
<Kim^J> Är btw en nyinköpt HP Proliant N54L Microserver =)
<yarre> Hur stabilt är egentligen zfs under linux ?
<Kim^J> Förutom lite hårdvarustrul så är det hittills den snabbaste och smidigaste installationen jag har gjort av Ubuntu. :)
<yarre> vågar du köra det på en produktionsserver?
<Kim^J> Det ska tydligen vara ganska stabilt.
<Kim^J> Det är en hemmaserver för övrigt =)
<Kim^J> Så du räddade hela tv-serie/film-arkivet precis :D
<yarre> det krashade katastrofalt när jag testade de på en 32bitars installation :P
<Kim^J> Helt klart värt ett stycke finare öl ;)
<yarre> :)
<Kim^J> Ah, ja, verkar kräva 64-bit.
<Kim^J> 64-bit = stabilt, 32-bit experimental
<Kim^J> Vad jag har kunnat läsa mig till.
<yarre> Hade ju kunnat spara en hel del space genom komprimering på vissa ställen
<Kim^J> yarre: Du menar du?
<yarre> du menar du?
<Kim^J> Ja, om du hade kört zfs så hade du sparat in utrymme för att zfs komprimerar?
<yarre> precis
<Kim^J> Då förstod jag rätt då :P
<yarre> filsystemskomprimering kan nog göra en del på säg 20gb mail :P
<Kim^J> Heh
<Kim^J> Jag kommer primärt lagra redan komprimerad data, så tror inte vinsten blir så stor för mig.
<yarre> nej med filmer lär du inte tjäna så mycket på de
<Kim^J> Det var mest för att prova, få en stor disk och iallafall lite säkerhet. (Jag vet att det inte ersätter backup.)
<MarkusDBX> David-A: ah, jo, tänker inte direkt pipe'a över ssh direkt från linode till en fysisk disk =) blir disk image imellan. Har iofs inte ens några fysiska diskar, så blir linode-image -> kvm-image.
<yarre> Kim^J, Glöm inte lägga in en scrub som cronjob så den kollar igenom disken ibland
<Kim^J> yarre: Aha, den gör inte det själv? Hur ofta ska man köra den? En gång per dag?
<yarre> scan: scrub repaired 0 in 17h19m with 0 errors
<yarre> beror på hur stor disken är
<yarre> om du kör den för ofta så blir den ju aldrig färdig :P
<Kim^J> 4x2TB i raidz1
<yarre> Det bör nog räcka med en gång i veckan
<MarkusDBX> fördelar med raidz1, förutom komprimeringen?
<Kim^J> MarkusDBX: Samma som raid5
<yarre> MarkusDBX, hastighet
<MarkusDBX> Kim^J: funkar trim med zfs eller raidz1?
<Kim^J> Ingen aning. Men jag har inte SSD:er endå.
<yarre> zfs ska ju ha stöd för SSDs, måste kollas :P
<MarkusDBX> jag har fortfarande en server 12.04.3 och tillhörande kernel, och trim är knepigt i dmraid och dmcrypt.
<Kim^J> Varför köra SSD i raid?
<MarkusDBX> för att... dom går sönder =)
<Kim^J> Du kör dom på produktionsservrar som huvudlagring?
<MarkusDBX> jag kör 1 samsung och en intel i raid1 på ett par servers
<Kim^J> Ah.
<MarkusDBX> Kim^J: jag kör dom på utvecklingsservers
<Kim^J> Då förstår jag, vi kör primärt Windows på våra servrar. :P
<MarkusDBX> för att få mycket snabb webserver vid utveckling.
<MarkusDBX> GÃ¥r inte att cacha osv vid utveckling
<Kim^J> Vad gör du som kräver den hastigheten?
<MarkusDBX> mest random writes till mysql
<MarkusDBX> vet att man kan sätta commit till några minuter
<MarkusDBX> men ändå bra med fart i diskarna
<Kim^J> `Känns som du får göra VÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄLDIGT många commits innan det ska spela någon roll, eller så är jag otroligt bortskämd med MongoDb som petar ur sig ca 110k inserts/s :P
<Kim^J> s/commits/inserts/
<MarkusDBX> dessutom kör jag många vpser, som jag drar igång/samt bootar för olika projekt. Vilket gör att all diskcache inte alltid är varm.
<Kim^J> Ah, dåså.
<Kim^J> Vi kör 1-10 VPS:er på en 480GB SSD på vår utvecklingsserver.
<Kim^J> Sen har vi så vi kan ta backup till en vanlig disk också.
<Kim^J> Samt lite backupservrar om det skulle önskas.
<MarkusDBX> samma här, men kör i raid1 så blir hälften i lagring =)
<MarkusDBX> Kim^J: jag kör nattliga snapshots till hdd.
<Kim^J> OK
<Kim^J> Vilken plattform kör du?
<MarkusDBX> nä, men angående ssd i raid1, det är mest en kvalitetsgrej. Det är fortfarande en ganska ny teknik, och det förekommer att ssds plötligt försvinner från bios.
<Kim^J> Heh :P
<MarkusDBX> Jag skulle aldrig köra 2 exakt samma ssd i raid1.
<Kim^J> Hittills inte stött på det problemet. :) Har iofs inte haft så många SSD till antalet, men haft SSD sen Intels X-25M G2
<Kim^J> (Den disken har jag för övrigt kvar, den lever än och är min sekundära OS-disk.)
<MarkusDBX> Oroar mig för firmware pga tidigare tråkiga hdd-erfarenheter, som enkom beroedde på firmware.
<MarkusDBX> raid1 mellan 2st olika hdd-modeller har räddat mig från en firmware krash tidigare
<yarre> försökte uppdatera firmwaren i SSDn jag köpte till min playstation, det ville sig inte alls
<MarkusDBX> Kim^J: jag kör ubuntu 12.04.3
<yarre> man kan köpa samma modell, men inte samma tillverkningsdatum
<yarre> DÃ¥ kan man ha otur i oturen :P
<MarkusDBX> mja, jag skulle nog inte ens köpa samma modell.
<MarkusDBX> värsta är att sån där skit kan visa sig efter kanske ett år.
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-03
<hexabit> Godmorgon!! :)
<hexabit> Vakna kanalen!! ;)
<Barre> mörrn
<andol> hexabit: godagens
<larsemil> ingen av herrarna som kommer och hackar i helgen?
<Linda^> hacka is?
<larsemil> eller damerna
<larsemil> www.larsemil.se/daladevelop
<andol> larsemil: Ska inte ta och hacka loss Dalarna från Sverige då? :)
<hexabit> larsemil: Låter kul! Är du från Dalarna?
<hexabit> larsemil: Min bror bor i Rättvik. :)
<hexabit> Bygger Hotrods och renoverar USA-bilar.
<larsemil> hexabit: japp!
<hexabit> larsemil: Härligt!
<larsemil> andol: kanske sverige från dalarna. man hackar ju bort skit vet du. :)
<andol> larsemil: Självständigt Dalarna alt. Norskt Dalarna?
<larsemil> innan norska valet 2013: Norskt dalarna. Efter: Självständigt Dalarna.
<blurkis> larsemil, är dalnix ditt bolag?   hamnade där via din hemsida..
<larsemil> blurkis: ja
<gillzon> cvs add: No CVSROOT specified!  Please use the `-d' option hur lösa?
<larsemil> låter som att du ska lägga till -d :)
<gillzon> aah det har jag testat men får det fortfarande inte att fungera...
<larsemil> vad är det du vill göra?
<Philip5> larsemil: hålla dig på sträckbänken med få detaljer och mycket gissande
<larsemil> Philip5: har du provat kde connect?
<larsemil> Philip5: i senaste versionen kan man köra "dela fil/bild från telefonen till datorn och den pluppar upp där en halv sekund senare"
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> har inte ens koll på vad det är för något
<Philip5> men jag uppdaterar just nu kde till 4.11.2
<larsemil> Philip5: kör du android?
<Philip5> ja
<larsemil> http://larsemil.se/small-howto-on-kde-connect-and-ubuntu/
<larsemil> typ "integrera telefon med kde desktop"
<larsemil> så sjukt smidigt
<larsemil> notifiringar på datorn när det plingar i fickan osv.
<larsemil> och man kan klicka bort notifieringarna på telefonen från datorn
<larsemil> och skicka filer från telefon till dator
<gillzon> larsmelin: om du menade mig så vill jag skapa en mapp och sedan lägga till den i CVS:en
<larsemil> dela en länk från telefonen till datorn coh den öppnar direkt i ny flik i webbläsaren
<larsemil> gillzon: och du skriver vilket kommando för att göra det?
<Philip5> larsemil: ska testa efter uppdateringen är gjord här
<larsemil> Philip5: det tycker jag. ladda hem appen från market så länge
<gillzon> har testat allt möjligt csv add mappen
<larsemil> gillzon: har du provat csv add -d mappen
<Philip5> gillzon: tror han vill se syntax och felmeddelande du får så man ser precis
<larsemil> gillzon: ska räcka att göra cvs add newdir
<larsemil> gillzon: (om du inte är tvungen tycker jag du ska köra git istället)
<Philip5> brb
<Philip5> larsemil: så där... nu ska vi testa lite
<Philip5> får nog bli ett deb-paket av det där
<Philip5> larsemil: du kanske ska uppdatera din guide för de har flyttat sin git repo
<Philip5> larsemil: ligger nu på git://anongit.kde.org/kdeconnect-kde
<larsemil> jag vet
<larsemil> mycket med den som inte stämmer längre
<larsemil> länkar till inlägget som visar det längst upp
<Philip5> packar det nu så får vi se
<Philip5> har satt upp debian-trädet
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<swecarp> Philip5:  vad görs
<Philip5> packar ett paket
<Philip5> larsemil uppmärksammade mig just på kde-connect som jag ska testa
<swecarp> ok här sitter man och försöker få fram en crash raport
<Philip5> koppla ihop sin androidenhet med kde som ett nytt sätt
<Philip5> vi jobbar hårt för communityt
<blurkis> hur får man igång bluetooth i ubuntu? :)
<blurkis> allt snack om android etc, fick mig att vilja prova om jag kan föra över filer till datorn från mobilen..  diggar dock inte kde eller qt.
<Philip5> blurkis: bara att starta tjänsten om den inte är startad på burken och sedan kör någon frontend för blåtand
<hexabit> Jag hjälpte en bekant med ett pythonscript idag, och jag har för mig att någon här frågade om python genom tor tidigare. Så här finns ett exempel: http://www.codeland.se/pup_pplog.pl?viewDetailed=00041
<hexabit> :)
<Philip5> men med android så gör man väl det mesta med wifi mot datorn även om det kan vara kul med blåtand
<swecarp> Philip5:  det för står jag själv jobbar jag med lite i min dists comunity
<Philip5> swecarp: jo jag vet att du kör annan. men har du en androidmobil så är det här rätt kul att titta på sedan. finns en demovideo
<swecarp> ok har android får kolla sedan och sem om vi kan packa det
<Philip5> swecarp: kolla här och videon från youtube som visar lite funktioner: http://albertvaka.wordpress.com/2013/08/05/introducing-kde-connect/
<swecarp> såg intresant ut Philip5
<Philip5> swecarp: ska jag vara ärlig så är den bästa funktionen att kunna dela clipboard mellan enheterna den funktion jag gillar bäst. smidigt att copy & paste från datorn och direkt in på mobilen utan att behöva göra något mellansteg
<Philip5> länkar och annat behöver man ju inte maila till sig själv då
<Philip5> larsemil: vilken version av android kör du? jag kör 4.1.1 och då verkar android inte ha stöd för notification sync med kde connect appen :(
<tiina> Hej Min HP skrivare kraschade av fel uppdatering??? nu piper den hela tiden vad ska jag göra?
<tiina> ingen här?
<larsemil> Philip5: jag kör 4.3
<larsemil> Philip5: nu ahr jag uppdaterat mitt inlägg, även med alla dependencies
<Philip5> larsemil: vad kör du med för lur? någon nexus eller är det en nyare galaxy?
<larsemil> samsung galaxy s3
 * andol väntar på att Dustin ska leverera den Nexus 4 han beställt....
 * larsemil väntar på nexus 5. sen ska det levereras
<andol> Rent spontant känns 5" lite stort för en mobil?
<Philip5> larsemil: sitter med en htc sensation som börjar kännas gammal. dags att uppgradera men det finns ingen modell just nu som riktigt lockar. väntar nog tills nästa serie flaggskepp lanseras
<andol> Philip5: Ska inte gå old-school då, säg en Nokia 3210?
<Philip5> andol: köpa av dig med extra vintagekostnad?
<andol> Hmm, hade ju en sådan lur en gång i tiden, undrar vart den tog vägen någonstans...
<andol> Fast jorå, visst bör man nästan ta lite vintage ifall man säljer en sådan!
<Philip5> jag har faktiskt aldrig ägt en nokialur
<andol> 3210 var riktigt riktigt fin, åtminstone givet att man bara ville ha en mobil telefon, och inte en handdator som idag.
<Philip5> köpte förr mest ericsson och så har jag haft en siemens och efter det bara från htc sedan jag skaffat smartphones
<tiina> hej hej....min HP skrivare e helt vild och piper av uppdateringen i Ubuntu vad ska jag göra?
<MaxJezy> ingen som kunde ge tiina tipset om att dra ur sladden så den inte får ström?
<MaxJezy> vad är ni för support?
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-04
<HeMan> Morrn!
<coobra> HeMan: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<andol> morgens
<HeMan> om man ska köra mqtt, ska man köra en "riktig" rabbitmq med mqtt-plugin eller ska man köra tex mosquitto?
<larsemil> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/support-0-a-d-an-open-source-strategy-game
<larsemil> skänk en slant nu
<larsemil> ett av de absolut största och bästa projekten inom spel på linux. och det är open source
<larsemil> ni vill väl inte vara snåltöntar?
<HeMan> nått tips hur man hittar sköna chiptunes på spotify?
<HeMan> larsemil: har du provat faeria?
<larsemil> HeMan: svar negativ
<HeMan> larsemil: ett "kortspel" på webben som man spelar mot varandra
<larsemil> HeMan: har du tillgång till betan?
<HeMan> larsemil: jo
<HeMan> larsemil: jag kollar om jag kan bjuda in dig
<larsemil> emil@dalnix
<larsemil> eller kör emil@larsemil.se
<larsemil> HeMan: verkar tufft
<Barre> HeMan: jag då? :/
<HeMan> Barre, larsemil: jag hittar inget sätt att bjuda in folk tyvärr
<larsemil> :(
<hexabit> Godmorgon! (Om man kan säga kl 09.26) ;)
<andol> hexabit: Jorå, så länge man sysslar med datorer så kan man :P
<hexabit> andol: hahaha ok det låter bra :)
<hexabit> Är det någon som har bilder på elektroniska windowsskyltar som failar? Jag tycker sånt är kul. (jag är sjuk, jag vet) ;)
<hexabit> Här är mina 2st som jag har fotat: http://www.codeland.se/pup_pplog.pl?viewDetailed=00042
<andol> Själv tycker jag det är extra betryggande att se bankomater krashade på dylikt vis :)
<andol> hexabit: Saknar det inte en plus alt. minus framför 8:an här?
<andol> "All posts are using GMT 8"
<hexabit> andol: Oj det har jag nog missat. :(
<yarre> Jag har sett diverse sånna där hexabit, även C:\> och Ubuntu Desktop på centralstation :P
<hexabit> yarre: Kör dom Ubuntu på Centralstation?
<yarre> hexabit, jo, sett det flera gånger på en av dom stora skärmarna som ska visa avgångstider m.m "There is new software updates available" :P
<yarre> typ sånt här :P http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/upgradeubuntu1210to1304-large_001.jpg
 * antii slaps yarre with a large trout.
<hexabit> yarre: coolt! Dom har bra smak på SJ ;)
<hexabit> yarre: Lova att fota åt mig nästa gång du ser det!! :)
<Philip5> lite pinsamt nu för adobe att de blivit hackade och kunduppgifter, lösenord och eventuellt kreditkortsuppgifter är på villovägar
<Philip5> särskillt när de sjösatt sitt ifrågasatta prenumerationsupplägg på sina program
<hexabit> Philip5: Jag kan bara hålla med.
<Philip5> prenumerera på program är i sig väldigt konstigt upplägg. innehåll kan jag förstå
<Philip5> särskilt program man skapar innehåll med som använder oöppna format som man inte kan öppna eller använda efteråt om man inte har en prenumeration längre
<yarre> hexabit, tog kort på den här fina spelmaskinen på krogen för ett tag sen :D https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/263387_544062628969965_1588443423_n.jpg
<realubot> adobe + hack = open source.
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-05
<Barre> morrn
<andol> morgens
<larsemil> DALADEVELOP!
<Linda^> DALARNA?
<andol> Linda^: Förvånad att det finns folk som faktiskt bor där? :)
<Linda^> andol: JA :(
<Linda^> när jag flyttade tänkte jag att alla andra också flyttade
<andol> larsemil: Vad blir helgens project då?
<MaxJezy> finns det alternativ till tradera?
<MaxJezy> auktioner
<HakanS> MaxJezy: Ja.
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-06
<larsemil> andol: vi fortsatte med vårat multiplayerspel
<andol> larsemil: Tyckte mig även se en tweet om att ni bildat förening. Genuin nyfiket, vad är fördelen med det, kontra att bara ha Daladevelop som en informell sammanslutning i form utav en mailinglist, etc?
<larsemil> andol: 1. medlemsavgifter som man kan använda till verksamhet. 2. möjlighet till bidrag för att man gör samma sak som innan. 3. Det blir formellare, och man kan sluta avtal. Säg att vi vill ha en föreningslokal med 3dprinter i.
<andol> larsemil: Ah, såpass seriöst att det börjar bli tal om pengar och lokal alltså? Jo, då förstår jag helt.
<swecarp> Philip5:  hejsan
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> helgar du vilodagen?
<swecarp> nej väntar på 7,5 kubik ved
<Philip5> du får inte klyva den idag. då blir gud arg!
<swecarp> den är kluven och klar ska bara stapla den i vedboden
<Philip5> ska bara duger inte. om den rasar så vet du att gud ser dig
<sakjur> larsemil: upplys mig om ert spel :)
<dodel> Hej! När ubuntu kommer ut på mobilerna, kommer man kunna köra vanliga program då?
<dodel> Är så less på "appar
<dodel> "
<HeMan> dodel: det blir program som är byggda för mobilen som jag förstått det
<dodel> HeMan: Så det blir inga skit-appar som jag definierar det som? Det kommer alltså vara typ CodeBlocks?
<dodel> Alltså om man tar källkoden och komplimerar det med GCC på mobilen?
<HeMan> dodel: lär bli smockfullt med skitappar där med
<HeMan> dodel: men kompilerade med gcc
<HeMan> dodel: folk är ju ute efter skitappar och företag gör dom så dom ska tjäna lite pengar
<dodel> HeMan: Jag hoppas verkligen att man kan kompilera egen källkod med Ubuntu på mobilen
<HeMan> dodel: varför vill du kompilera på mobilen?
<dodel> HeMan: Bra appar är typ Skype, Outlook, Facebook. Resten är skit. Kopaihop matlagningappen är också jävligt bra
<HeMan> dodel: en korskompilering är oftast flera gånger snabbare
<dodel> HeMan: Testa om t.ex Codeblocks eller arduino fungerar på mobilen :D
<HeMan> dodel: problemet är inte var man kompilerar
<HeMan> dodel: utan vad man kompilerar
<HeMan> arduino-iden är väl ren java så den ska väl gå relativt enkelt att köra på en android-telefon
<dodel> HeMan: Andorid har inte java
<dodel> Jag vill uppdatera mitt Andorid 4.1.1 till 4.3.0 men jag vet inte hur
<HeMan> dodel: det är en variant av java
<HeMan> dodel: google har ju tom blivit stämda av Oracle för att de använder java i android
<dodel> Jahp...varför har inte jag blivit stämd då?
<HeMan> dodel: dalvik (som är androids vm) kör .class-filer som den i sin tur konverterar till .dex-filer
<dodel> Men om andorid är linux så borde man kunna köra java på det?
<HeMan> dodel: fast den är register-baserad istället för stack-baserad som vanliga jvm'en är
<HeMan> dodel: android kör med linux-kärnan men eget userspace
<dodel> Andorid känns billigt enligt mig. Känns som att ubuntu är enda räddningen för att göra det mer öppet att använda vanlig source
<dodel> Jag har en Bluetooth mus hemma. Tror ni denna fungerar med musen?
<dodel> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-2-0-PC-USB-Bluetooth-Dongle-Bluetooth-Adapter-100M-Bluetooth-DONGLE-ADAPTER/287215446.html
<HeMan> dodel: vad menar du med vanlig source?
<HeMan> dodel: du kan ju checka ut öppna android-appar och bygga dom själv
<dodel> HeMan: Som jag tror ubuntu för telefoner kommer vara så kommer man kunna ladda ner GCC och t.ex Codeblocks eller något annat för att göra egen programvara :)
<dodel> HeMan: Andorid-appar.....är något som man torkar sig med. Just ordet..appar...gillar jag inte. Det är billigt, oserisöt och falskt :)
<dodel> oseriöst*
<HeMan> dodel: du kan ju ladda ner utvecklingsmiljön till android och göra egna appar
<HeMan> dodel: varför vill du kompilera på telefonen?
<dodel> HeMan: För att testa om programmet finns där, om det inte finns för ARM redan
<HeMan> dodel: varför inte korskompilera på datorn då?
<HeMan> dodel: det lär både gå fortare och vara enklare
<dodel> Så jag kan köra Code Blocks i androdi?
<HeMan> vet inte om wxWidgets finns till android
<HeMan> men för att kompilera för ubuntu-telefonen så lär det vara bättre att korskompilera apparna på datorn
<dodel> Hur menar du med korskomilera?
<HeMan> dodel: bygga för en annan arkitektur
<HeMan> dodel: till exempel ARM
<HeMan> dodel: eller mips
<HeMan> dodel: varför vill du köra utvecklingsmiljön i telefonen?
<dodel> HeMan: Bara för att kolla om det fungerar. Men slutpunkten är att jag ska kunna använda ubuntu lika mycket på datorn som på telefonen :)
<dodel> Alltså ett ÄKTA operativsystem i telefonen
<HeMan> dodel: vad är det du vill göra som du inte kan göra med android då?
<dodel> Allt. Android är svagt. Apparna är kassa. Det finns inte ens Libre Office där
<HeMan> fast det kräver ju nästan ett riktigt tangentbord också
<dodel> Joo, det vet jag. Men du förstår vad jag menar. Andorid kör bara billiga appar. Det finns några som förtjänar beröm, men det är inte många.
<HeMan> det är väl bara till att börja producera grymma appa och passa på att bli rik på kuppen?
<dodel> Varför uppfinna hjulet på nytt ;)
<HeMan> börja porta då?
<dodel> HeMan: Jag väntar tills ubuntu kommer ut på luren :)
<HeMan> dodel: tror inte du kommer kunna köra allt där heller
<HeMan> dodel: till exempel så ska apparna för ubuntu vara qml-baserade eller html5-baserade
<dodel> Där sjönk ubuntu i mina ögon
<HeMan> man vill nog imitera iPhone och Android då ekosystemet runt apparna är väldigt lyckat
<dodel> HeMan: Det är dåligt. Man ska försöka anpassa mobiler som dom är som en dator.
<peyam> hej
<peyam> dete  jag farbror Peyam
<andol> Alltid lite spännande/nervöst att peka om sin MX-post...
<HakanS> andol: Vi har alla olika sätt att få spänning i livet ;)
<andol> HakanS: För att inte tala om att man får en fullt legitim ursäkt att sitta och följa syslog live.
 * andol misstänker att ej heller det övertygar :-)
<HakanS> andol: Live-show på söndagkvällen :-)
<HakanS> Själv försöker jag få min kursuppgift i C++ att fungera.
<Dynamit> Baa detta är sjukt
<Dynamit> Luci i OpenWRT funkar för mig i min router Luci-ssl har funkat
<Dynamit> men sedan x versioner tillbaka funkar det inte för mig i min router men uhttp säger inget fel när jag startar den
<Philip5> jag har inte uppdaterat min openwrt på rätt länge nu
<Philip5> kanske lika bra
<Dynamit> haha jag kör Barrier Breaker så jag har inte så mycket val
<Dynamit> om jag nu ska få den att bli stabil och få vissa saker funka
<Dynamit> dessutom så funkar luci-ssl för Barrier breaker på andra enheter som jag vet kör luci-ssl
<Philip5> jag körde trunk förr men inte på länge då jag inte orkat greja så mycket med den
<dodel> Arduino har buggat ihop för mig. Hur stänger jag ner det. Jag hittar inte arduinos PID
<dodel> Nu har Linux kommit till Arduino -  Arduino Yún
<dodel> walla bajja!
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-29
<realubot> kes0: http://www.howtogeek.com/126995/how-to-disable-the-amazon-search-ads-in-ubuntus-unity-dash/
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | LoCo-möte #38 den 23/10 kl 20:00
<Screedo> God morgon
<Hoxx> Mrn
<kes0> Sweet, kanske kör in ubuntu idag då =)
<somnium> någon som vet om det finns något bash paket för maverick med fixarna för säkerhets problemet som kommit upp?
<somnium> japp....vet att maverick är verkligen det senaste....I know... :P
<Barre> somnium: maverick slutade att uppdateras i april 2012. Så någon officiell patch lär inte komma. Kanske du kan hitta något repository som gjort en backport, men det är inget jag skuller rekommendera då det förmodligen behövs mer än enbart denna patch för att hålla systemet säkert
<somnium> Barre: jo lite så jag tänker med....ja....får väl fortsätta planera uppgradering m.m tack för hjälpen
<Marcelunilsson> Hej hej, jag har gått från dualboot till ren ubuntuinstallation, men grub hittar några gamla installationer på nån av hårddiskarna på datorn.
<Marcelunilsson> Jag vill ta bort dessa andra installationer från grub eller helst stänga ner grub helt så jag slipper vänta på grub varje gång jag startar datorn
<Marcelunilsson> Försökt sätta grub_timeout=0 men hjälpte inte
<Marcelunilsson> :(
<kes0> Åliåliåliåliååå
<Spookan> Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeees0!!!! Whaaaaaazup??
<Spookan> :P
<kes0> Spookan: De är bara bulla, själv då?!!!!!!!!!!
<Spookan> kes0: Tar lite grogg ikväll, nice som fan ;)
<kes0> Spookan: Hehe ok sweet =)
<kes0> Kör du med chateau de garage?'
<Linda^> bulla?
<Spookan> Svenska tack :P
<Linda^> Ja det var kes0 som skrev bulla
<kes0> Bra typ
<kes0> Men hembränt =)
<Spookan> ska ev bygga en plastbrännare och testa lite själv.. ;)
<Linda^> wähh
<kes0> Spookan: Ah en sån med doppvärmare eller?
<kes0> Linda^: Hörru jag har hört att du har en liten apparat där i duschen, spela inte oskyldig :P
<Linda^> va?
<kes0> Vadå?
<Linda^> orkar inte med typiskt pojkchatteri
<Linda^> Tar och fixar käk istället
<Spookan> kes0: Inte kollat ritningen så noga än..
<Spookan> Hur leker livet med Linda^ då?
<kes0> Spookan: Aha okej :P ska visst bli bra med sån om jag minns rätt
<Spookan> Hoppas det.. ;)
<Spookan> Linda^ har nog mig på ignoren.. ;)
<Spookan> kes0: Tror det skulle kosta typ 5-600 att bygga den så man kan ju testa..
<Linda^> Spookan: Det var du som hade mig på ignore, som du sedan förnekade. Inte tvärtom. Jag har bara Micke på ignore.
<Linda^> Och när man fixar käk är man oftast i köket, och svarar således inte direkt när någon skriver till en, därav inget svar när du highlightade där ovan.
<Spookan> Linda^: Vafan, ta med dig laptopen ut då ;) Jasså du kan inte med Micke heller.. ;)
<Linda^> jag står inte ut med folk som tror att deras sätt är det enda sättet, oavsett vad det gäller.
<kes0> Spookan: Okej inte dyrt =P
<kes0> Jag är sugen att prova göra öl
<Spookan> Linda^: Jag förstår dig helt och hållet.
<Spookan> Linda^: Som jag sagt innan, säger han att solen är fyrkantig så är den det oavsett vad man motbevisar typ..
<Spookan> Jobbigt med folk som inte kan säga att de har lite fel och ge med sig och lyssna.
<Linda^> till hans försvar, i hans värld har han ju rätt i allt han säger.
<Spookan> Det tragiska är att han som ircop får bete sig hur han vill..
<Linda^> hur han nu lyckades bli det
<Spookan> Han har ju en server, Ahnbergs lilla slav.. ;)
<kes0> Ubåten
<kes0> Finns de någon install dvd för ubuntu där man kan välja mellan olika wm:s på installationen?
<Spookan> Linda^: Somnade du?
<Spookan> Mat koma :P
<hplc> hur gör jag för att få output, inte bara till stdout, utan även till min usb HP printer? nånting med "Tee"?
<realubot> kes0: Det tror jag inte.
<realubot> kes0: Men o du installerar CLI-versionen så kan du addera DE och WM efteråt.
<hplc> har provat tidigare råd från andra kanaler, men fungerar inte
<realubot> kes0: Nu vet jag inte om CLI-versionen finns kvar men Server-versionen kanske är ett alternativ.
<realubot> kes0: Så mitt svar blir: Ubuntu Server + xorg + valfri Skrivbordsmiljö (DE) + valfri Fönsterhanterare (WM)
<realubot> hplc: echo 'ee' | tee /dev/tty
<realubot> SÃ¥ kanske?
<realubot> Där /dev/tty byts ut mot skrivaren.
<hplc> har testat /dev/lp0      /dev/lp       /dev/lpr
<hplc> skrivaren vaknar inte ens
<realubot> hplc: Varför inte köra: ls | lpr -PPay-to-print_M70
<realubot> lpr
<hplc> vad är det för nåt?
<realubot> hplc: Fungerar skrivaren om du skriver ut från t.ex. OpenLibre Writer?
<hplc> ja
<realubot> hplc: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/lpr.1.html
<hplc> känns som om jag är tvungen att gå tillbaka till dot-matrix printers och gamla tiders användning av shell för att få output till printern
<realubot> hplc: lpstat -p -d
<realubot> hplc: Vad får du om du kör det?
<hplc> som i filmen "wargames", där skrivaren skriver ut varje tecken så fort det dyker upp på skärmen
<realubot> hplc: Men varför ska du skriva ut från Terminalen? Varför skriver du inte ut från Gedit?
<realubot> Om det fungerar i Writer så fungerar det säkert i Gedit också.
<hplc> printer HP-Photosmart-C4500-series is idle.  enabled since sön 28 sep 2014 17:10:29
<hplc> system default destination: HP-Photosmart-C4500-series
<realubot> hplc: Se där.
<hplc> den funkar i alla GUI appar, men jag behöver få den att funka skriva all output inte bara till skärmen
<realubot> hplc: Vad händer om du kör: echo "Hello World" | lpr
<hplc> utan i äkta CLI
<hplc> saknas en massa dependencies säger den
<hplc> Följande paket har beroenden som inte kan tillfredsställas:
<hplc>  cups-bsd : Står i konflikt med: lpr
<hplc>             Står i konflikt med: lprng
<hplc>  cups-client : Rekommenderar: smbclient men det kommer inte att installeras
<hplc>                Står i konflikt med: lprng
<hplc>  lprng : Står i konflikt med: lpr
<hplc> E: Fel, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve genererade avbrott; detta kan bero på tillbakahållna paket.
<hplc> är det riskfritt att överge cups ?
<hplc> jag behöver pipea output från traceroute till printer
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<realubot> Testa echo "Hellow world" > /dev/lp
<Umeaboy> Hur påverkas en kompilering samt byggnation av ett system i en chroot-miljö av att det saknas /var/run/dbus ?
<Umeaboy> Jag använder nämligen ett rootfs-arkiv till Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr som är gjort för Sailfish OS som ska användas i en mobiltelefon.
<Umeaboy> Därför frågar jag här.
<Umeaboy> De saknas i Mer SDK root när man loggar in för första gången.
<Umeaboy> Ja, jag har rapporterat det.
<realubot> hplc: Fungerar det här: traceroute allspice.lcs.mit.edu > /dev/lp
<hplc> inget händer
<hplc> inga felmedelanden, ingen reaktion från printern, ingenting
<hplc> som om allt försvann ner i /dev/null
<hplc> borde jag ta bort cups och installera de rekommenderade lpr, lprng?
<realubot> hplc: Gör inget förhastat.
<realubot> hplc: Jag vet inte hur du ska lösa det.
<hplc> ok
<hplc> men du försökte, och jag uppskattar det :)
<kes0> realubot: Ah sweet, ska prova om de blir att köra in ubuntu, inte bestämt mig ännu =)
<kes0> Tack
<realubot> hplc: Prova att fråga under dag/kvällstid. Det är fler aktiva då som arbetar med systemadministration och Linux.
<hplc> realubot, tack, ska prova det :)
<Linda^> Spookan: nej
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-30
<peyam> hej
<peyam> jag vakna nu sen igår klockan 05 på morgonen
<peyam> så sovit nästan 21 timmar
<kes0> Morrn!
<kes0> Funkar ubuntu bra i telefon?
<Barre> har inte testat själv, men jag vet (och har sett) att larsemil testat. Vet inte hur nogrant han hunnit testa det dock
<kes0> Barre: Okej okej
<Barre> kanske larsemil vaknar och ger sin åsikt snart =)
<kes0> Aa =)
<andol> Värsta slackern den där larsemil, ligger mest och sover hela dagarna :P
<larsemil> .
<larsemil> kes0: det är coolt
<Barre> coolt ≠ bra     ;)
<kes0> larsemil: Ok inte massa buggar å så då?
<kes0> Haha
<larsemil> kes0: det är lite slött i starten
<larsemil> kes0: jag har bara testat, inte använt
<larsemil> kes0: och jag är imponerad.
<kes0> larsemil: Ok, går de att göra fabriksåterställning om de går åt helvete?
<kes0> =)
<larsemil> kes0: vad har du för tele?
<kes0> larsemil: Lg g2
<larsemil> ah. på nexus5 kan man ladda ner multirom appen och sen i den välja att installera ubuntu touch
<kes0> SÃ¥ man byter inte ut android mot ubuntu eller?
<larsemil> nej man dualbootar
<larsemil> så kan man prova lite som man vill
<kes0> Aha ok
<kes0> Startade då snabbt ubuntu på datorn, installera just
<kes0> Går de att ringa å smsa då man kör ubuntu i telefonen?
<Linda^> kes0: testa!
<kes0> Linda^: Kanske :P
<andol> VÃ¥ga!
<Linda^> kes0: gör bara gör!
<kes0> Linda^: =)
<Linda^> våga leva farligt osv
<kes0> All in ba!
<kes0> *brrr*
<kes0> Asså mitt hyresbolag är ju retarderat, snålar med värmen så man får sitta å frysa i lägenheten..
<Linda^> tänd ljus!
<kes0> Nae, har bara nån kvar å vill ha kvar ifall de blir strömavbrott :P
<Spookan> Linda^: Nej på vad?
<Linda^> Spookan: inte vet jag, skrolla bak. Du ställde väl en fråga antar jag.
<Linda^> kes0: Gå ut och köp nya :(
<Spookan> Linda^: Ah ok, du menar den privat?
<Linda^> nej
 * Linda^ skrollar bak
<Linda^>  22:25:31 < Spookan> Linda^: Somnade du?
<Spookan> Linda^: Jaha, nu är jag med.
<kes0> Linda^: Nä. Kom på att jag kan sätta på ugnen och ha luckan öppen :P har gratis el så de är dom som får betala kalaset =)
<Linda^> kes0: haha
<heise2k> kes0: köra flera datorer då
<Linda^> hörrni är det någon av er som har cyanogenmod i mobilen?
<kes0> heise2k: Har bara en som jag använder
<bajsfittan> Gratis el?!
<bajsfittan> Hur kan du ha det?
<andol> Gissningsvis "gratis", som att det ingår som en fast del i hyran.
<Linda^> Det har jag också.
<andol> Om inte annat lär det ju finns säkringar som hindrar en från att (miss)bruka alltför mycket el.
<kes0> Ja ingår
<kes0> Blir väl inte gratis riktigt men kan ju förbruka hur mkt som helst typ utan att de kommer en fet elräkning
<Linda^> Rätt som det är kapar dom elen istället :)
<bajsfittan> Vad är "mkt"?
<bajsfittan> Något slags läte?
<Linda^> Det är sånhär påhittad förkortning vet du väl?
<Linda^> Dagens ungdomar använder det flitigt osv. En del äldre har tagit efter för att passa in.
 * Linda^ gömmer sig
<Linda^> Oj, dags att åka iväg ändå. Herrå!
<kes0> Tror jag inte, har dom inte kapat de hittils så lär dom itne göra de, har förbruka en del och gör de ännu
<kes0> inte*
<larsemil> Spookan: visst är det du som gör webb?
<Spookan> larsemil: Va?
<larsemil> Spookan: jobbar inte du med webb? eller är det någon annan?
<Spookan> larsemil: Nä inte jag..
<Amoz> Linda^, jag kör cyanogenmod fyi :)
<kes0> =)
<bajsfittan> Jag tänkte bara meddela att jag inte tänker byta "nick" och att Barre kan suga min feta dase och sedan ta satsen över hela sitt lilla horansikte.
<Spookan> OMG! :P
 * andol gissar på att Barre avstår.
<kes0> Haha vilken tomte
<Spookan> Mjo haha :P
<Spookan> Linda^: Har du pillat nått med Mac?
<Linda^> Spookan: Beror på vad som menas med "pillat".
<realubot> Nattsuddare där.
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-01
<Linda^> Hej realubot
<itmannen> Test av AndChat i en ny platta
<Linda^> Är andchat bra?
<itmannen> Vet ej. Har precis installerat
<itmannen> Men den verkar lätt att  få till
<Screedo> God morgon
<Linda^> jaha
<larsemil> någon som vet om man måste göra något mer än att lägga in den punycodade domänen för att få en åöä domän att fungera i apache?
<larsemil> nu fick jag det att fungera
<larsemil> spelade lite roll i vilken ordning de låg tydligen
<Laban> Tja
<hplc> nån som har erfarenhet av appen "httpie"?, en del webbsidor ger timeout och jag vill veta var det går fel, men är osäker på hur syntaxen borde se ut för att ge resultat
<hplc> önskar det fanns nån certifiering för att diagnostisera nätverk generellt, verktygen finns, men det hjälper föga när man inte vet hur det ska användas och än mindre begriper hur man ska tolka resultaten :S
<Laban> Nätverkskurser finns det väl ändå väldigt gott om...
 * heise2k undrar  om httpie är rätt verktyg, kanske traceroute skulle ge bättre upplysning
<hplc> har provat traceroute, vad jag kan se så ser det normalt ut, problemet verkar uppstå när en browser försöker ansluta till sidan. Det heter väl HTTP GET? eller POST? eller nåt sånt?
<hplc> så jag tänkte att jag kanske skulle kunna "se" vad som händer om man kör GET / POST manuellt från cli
<hplc> i ärlighetens namn vet jag inte om det är http servern som krånglar eller om det är nån av noderna mellan client och server som lägger sig i
<hplc> skulle behöva skicka ut olika sorters paket och se vilka som kommer tillbaka, och vilka som "dör ut"
<realubot> "Socialdemokraterna och Miljöpartiet höjer a-kassan."
<realubot> Hur då? De har inte majoritet. Med SD?
<realubot> Är det så här det ska se ut de kommande 4 åren? Aftonbladet/Expressen skriver att S+Mp+V infriar vallöften genom att de säger att de vill si och så? Att hålla ett vallöfte är att GÖRA inte att säga att man vill.
<realubot> "Därmen infriar Stefan Löfven ett av sina viktigaste vallöften."
<realubot> Öh ... gör han? Räcker det att lova en sak på nytt för att vallöftet ska vara infriat?!?
 * realubot förutspår två scenarion: 1. Regeringen misslyckas höja a-kassan. 2. Regeringen höjer a-kassan m.h.a. SD.
<realubot> Har S bildat regering utan att säga något?
<hplc> ja det undrar jag med
<realubot> Det här är en soppa utan dess like.
<realubot> Innan mandatperioden ens har börjat.
<kes0> hplc: De kan inte ha med brandvägg att göra
<kes0> +
<kes0> ?
<hplc> har provat utan, samma sak
<hplc> men sidorna laddas som de ska om jag kör genom Tor
<hplc> och det är helt vanliga ofarliga siter om vardagliga ting
<heise2k> dns?
<kes0> OK ok
<hplc> jo, har väl funderat på dns, men jag begriper inte sammanhanget
<hplc> fick förslaget att det måste vara nåt med nätverksinställningar som är korrupt, men har ju installerat om ubuntu, och dns:er och ip tilldelas ju mig
<hplc> lite som stafett, peketen hoppar runt från ena noden till nästa osv, vore kul att se vilka stationer som "stämplats på kortet"
<senate> det kan du med traceroute
<hplc> ja jo, jag får nog läsa på man sidan lite bättre
<hplc> fast många noder skrivs inte ut, det är bara tre stjärnor  *    *    *
<arcsky> my server bootade om automatiskt
<arcsky> messages from root@srv The system is going down for power off NOW!
<arcsky> hur kan jag kollar nu efteråt vad det var som hände?
<arcsky>  /kollar/kolla
<arcsky> shutdown system down  3.13.0-24-generi Wed Oct  1 15:03 - 16:22  (01:18)
<arcsky> runlevel (to lvl 0)   3.13.0-24-generi Wed Oct  1 15:02 - 15:03  (00:00)
<kes0> hplc: Kan du komma åt servern med webläsare om du skriver ip istället för adress?
<hplc> kes0, har jag faktiskt inte tänkt på, ska prova
<hplc> kes0, nä, det går inte heller
<kes0> hplc: Okej
<kes0> Men de funka med tor?
<hplc> kes0, ja, varje gång
<kes0> hplc: Ok, de går å ansluta från annan plats alltså, de är ju nånting med nånting :P
<hplc> kan det vara så att servern misstog trafiken från mig för hacker-attack och svartlistade mitt IP?
<kes0> Jag vet inte. Försöker du ansluta från samma nätverk?
<hplc> .......fast varför skulle en helt vanlig http begäran från firefiox leda till nåt sånt?, och på mer än en server
<Barre> arcsky: kanske kommandot last ger dig en ledtråd om någon var inloggad och isådant fall vem vid den tidpunkten
<hplc> samma närverk, samma dator, samma kablar, samma nätverkskort
<hplc> hmm tätverk*
<kes0> Nä borde väl inte göra de
<kes0> Okej
<hplc> äääh.. n ä t v e r k
<kes0> =)
<kes0> Prova med nån annan dator kanske?
 * hplc får byta tangentbord, detta är odugligt
<hplc> :D
<arcsky> Barre: ne det var ju från root, bara jag som va inne
<arcsky> Barre: kan det var för jag körde tidigare idag apt-get update/ugrade?
<hplc> wiiee.........shellshock
<Barre> arcsky: det tror jag inte, det skall inte orsaka en system shutdown kan jag tycka
<Barre> arcsky: du hittar inget som loggat till syslog eller till någon /var/log/*.err log vid den tidpunkten?
<hplc> är inte APK ett paketformat native to debian?, eller?
<hplc> äh, android, rörde ihop det
<skakspjut> Vet någon var loggarna för #ubuntu-se ligger?
<gusnan> skakspjut: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<skakspjut> gusnan: danke schön
<flaskorm> Sprudlande aktivitet!
<flaskorm> kan tipsa om rlwrap och sic. Två jättebra kommandon som arbetar bra tillsammans!
<kes0> Jajjemän här är de alltid drag!
<flaskorm> Tänkte börja lurka här igen, jag reggade trots allt på nickserv för snart tio år sedan för att sitta i #ubuntu
<flaskorm> synd att inte xirc är kvar på grundinstallationen.
<flaskorm> Hur ändrar man PATH för sitt X ?
<flaskorm> source:ar lightdm(?) .profile ?
<johanbr> flaskorm: http://askubuntu.com/questions/215443/changing-path-doesnt-work
<johanbr> dvs antingen /etc/environment eller ~/.xsessionrc
<flaskorm> johanbr Nice. Där är ju min PATH jag ska ändra.
<hplc> provade wireshark, men fick veta att man bör lägga till användaren till gruppen wireshark, som inte finns, vad blir syntaxen för att skapa gruppen?,  "groupadd --system wireshark"? och hur väljer man gid?, kan man ta nåt helt godtyckligt så länge det inte redan används?
<hplc> Lubuntu 14.04 om det har betydelse
<hplc> kan ju göras med gui appen, men det känns som om man "fuskar"
<kes0> Kan man inte bara köra igång det så de ligger och sniffar eller va man ska säga på all trafik?
<kes0> realubot: Är de du som är rumpisliski?
<flaskorm> Windows X går tydligen att ladda ner nu.
<flaskorm> hplic: det står i samma fil du läste om gruppen "wireshark" att den inte skapas per default i ubuntu, utan man måste köra `sudo dpkg-reconfigure wireshark-common`. Default sättet i ubuntu är att man kör dumpcap först och sparar loggar som man sen läser av med wireshark.
<realubot> kes0: Nix.
<realubot> kes0: Hur så?
<kes0> realubot: Nä bara undra
<Linda^> :o
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-02
<kes0> Håhåjaja
<Linda^> Morrn kes0
<kes0> Linda^: Morgon
<Linda^> kes0: Varför sover du inte för?
<kes0> Linda^: För har pluggat, själv då?
<Linda^> kes0: är på jobbet
<kes0> Linda^: Aha se där
<Linda^> mjahaja
<kes0> =)
<Screedo> god morgon
<flaskorm> Screedo: Detsamma!
<Barre> mörrn mörrn. vilken härlig höstdag
<blippe> Mest regn här.
<Linda^> Åh ge mig regnet!
<blippe> Någon som provat användra acme och/eller sam?
<hexfat> Men vafaaaaaaaan...
<hexfat> 793 "IMPORTAVGIFT" pålagt?!
<hexfat> kr
<hexfat> För en vara som skickades från U-VU-SA.
<hexfat> Nu blev detta svindyr istället för billigare. :(
<hexfat> *svindyrt
<blippe> hexfat: var shoppade du?
<blippe> *vad
<hexfat> En förångare.
<hexfat> Bl.a.
<blippe> är det jag som inte fixar min utf8?
<hexfat> Ja.
<hexfat> Tror jag.
<Barre> blippe: jag blir inte heller klok på vad som köpts =)
<hexfat> Vaporizer.
<blippe> asdfasdf :m #ubuntu burkmat it doesn't really matter about the speed on your harddrive for grub, the number of bytes are so small.
<brokep_> ngn som kan hjälpa en ovan linux-användare?
<Philip5> brokep_ fråga på mer konkret vad du behöver hjälp med så finns det nog någon som kanske kan
<brokep_> hur installerar man program man laddat ner?
<andol> bamsefar: Kan https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=customer.glesys.se måhända vara missvisande eller kör verkligen https://customer.glesys.com/ på en server vars OpenSSL inte är patchad för CCS-sårbarheten?
<bamsefar> andol: Har skickat vidare till datafolket.
<andol> topp
<blippe> bamsefar datafolket, är det inte du?
<bamsefar> blippe: Nix
<blippe> bamsefar, så vad gör du numera?
<bamsefar> Kokar kaffe och vattnar blommor.
<blippe> bamsefar, låter rätt schysst. fick du styr på ljudet på mini-itx-kortet?
<bamsefar> Huh?
<bamsefar> blippe: Nä, jag roddar nätverk.
<blippe> bamsefar, jag fick för mig att det var dig jag gav ett sådant kort för typ sju år sedan. Jag kan blanda ihop dig med någon annan.
<bamsefar> Det gör du nog, inget jag kommer ihåg iaf.
<blippe> jag kommer aldrig få reda på hur det gick med den datorn. :(
<blippe> Någon som anordnar ubuntu-träffar nu för tiden?
<andol> blippe: Jag har hört att du tänkt göra det? :P
<blippe> andol: tja, det var ju ganska länge sedan sist, det börjar väl bli dags för det igen.
<bamsefar> andol: Har du sett att vi äntligen fått igång v6 på vmware? :)
<andol> bamsefar: Jajjamensan :) Skapade en gäst där lite halvnyss.
<bamsefar> andol: SÃ¥g ditt mail i supportsystemet. ;)
<andol> bamsefar: Lite därför du fick openssl-frågan här på irc :) Får ju begränsa sig lite gällande hur jobbig kund/användare man vill vara...
<bamsefar> :D
<andol> bamsefar: Känns förtroendeingivande att få mailsvar från en Andreas :-)
<bamsefar> andol: Gött :)
<bamsefar> andol: Du hade en vmwarefråga va?
<andol> bamsefar: Indirekt i alla fall.
<andol> bamsefar: "vmware-gäst, mpt-statusd?"
<bamsefar> Ah
<kes0> Nu är de fredagsmys!!
<David-A_> dygnet runt?
<Linda^> Året om!
<David-A_> det finns en webbserver som heter Cowboy som är skriven i Erlang. den är så spejsad så den finns inte i wikipedia
<kes0> Dygnet runt året om
<kes0> !
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-03
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> tjo
<blippe> dags för lunch?
<blippe> Jag vet att detta är helt fel, men är det någon som vet hur admin för office365 fungerar?
 * ePax har ingen aning 
<blippe> Så, någon som använder det nya `apt` istället för `apt-get` ?
<blippe> De har till och med bytt namn på "dist-upgrade" till "full-upgrade" eftersom så många missförstår var dist-upgrade gör.
<blippe> autoremove verkar funka, och --purge.
<blippe> *inte funka, dvs de är inte med.
<realubot> "Den nyblivna ministern Kristina Persson, S, slogs ihjäl på 1300-talet, levde som torparhustru i Finland på 1800-talet och har haft "beröring" med Raoul Wallenberg."
<realubot> "– Jag har i djup meditation upplevt det som brukar betecknas som tidigare liv, sa Persson i SVT 1997."
<realubot> Oj oj oj.
<realubot> "Jag var man på 1900-talet också."
<realubot> Nu förstår jag varför Stefan Löfven kallade sin nya regering för Sveriges första feministiska regering.
<David-A> de har ju sökt folk med *gedigen erfarenhet* så det är väl bra
<realubot> David-A: Det verkar ha lyckats över förväntan.
<realubot> *De
<realubot> Jag tror de hade behövt leta någon annanstans än bland barnprogramledare och politiker om de hade velat ha folk med "gedigen erfarenhet".
<realubot> 2014-2018 blir en riktig politisk fars. Det är bara att köpa en popcornbägare med läsk i foajén och luta sig tillbaka i fåtöljen och njuta av skådespelet.
<blippe> Hej, Margot Wahlström är faktiskt en rätt bra politiker, trots att hon är socialist!
<realubot> MW har politisk erfarenhet i.a.f.
<realubot> Om den är bra eller dålig är en annan femma.
<blippe> Tufft är att det är nästan femtio år sedan sossarna regerade tillsammans med ett annat parti.
<blippe> Och att wp har en kolumn för "avgick" på sidan om den nuvarande regeringen. https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regeringen_L%C3%B6fven
<blippe> Borde man veta vem Morgan Johansson (Den nya Bodström) är?
<andol> blippe: Tja, den nye Bodström låter som en rätt passande beskrivning, då Morgon Johansson verkar vara allmänt för övervakning och annat trist.
<blippe> andol: najs!
<einand> Vart och kollat på ett nytt husdjur idag som jag överväger att skaffa
<Porrhandske> einand: hur många husdjur har ni? harför mig att ni hade en massa katter eller?
<einand> två katter
<einand> Porrhandske: föresten, är jag kickad från skype konversationen, eller har den vart död väldigt länge nu?
<Porrhandske> einand: den är död som fan, funderar på att begrava den faktiskt
<einand> ok
<realubot> Vad händer med piratpartiet nu då?
<David-A> folk kan inte föreställa sig att övervakning skulle vara så farligt så de rationaliserar det med att de "känner sig trygga", oavsett om det är staten el företagen som samlar in data. det är över. det går inte att stoppa. det kommer en dag då allt är för sent.
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-04
<blippe> realubot: samma öde som liberaldemokraterna?
<Screedo_> God morgon
<johanbr> från phonzos hemsida: "Telefonsystemet ligger för tillfället nere och vi hänvisar till epost istället för hjälp."
<johanbr> det låter ju som bra reklam för ett företag som sysslar med ip-telefoni :)
<Screedo> hehe
<David-A> +phonzo +älskar => 57 träffar och +phonzo +hatar => 33 träffar, alltså fortfarande på plussidan? (har inte testat dem)
<David-A> funkar inte plus längre. +hatar ger bara 94 träffar. det måste finnas mycket mera hat.
<David-A> hatar => 2 milj träffar, så ska det vara
<David-A> "hatar" => 9 milj träffar. hmm, nu förstår jag ingenting
<einand_> http://www.googlefight.com
<einand_> rekomenderar den
<einand_> tydligen fungerar inte åäö
<realubot> Shalalala.
<realubot> einand_: Söker den på sv. Google då?
<realubot> Annars vet jag inte hur man ska tolka ett resultat som gäller svenska företag.
<realubot> Jag kom just på en fantastisk idé.
<realubot> Att ingen har tänkte den tanken förut.
<realubot> *tänkt
<David-A> (kliffhanger...)
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-05
<David-A> realubot: kan du hålla på kliffhangern tills nästa gång jag loggar in
<andol> morgens
<Screedo> God morgon
<andol> HeMan: Jag funderar på att styra upp någon form utav release-öl i samband med att släppet utav 14.10. Någon invändning emot att jag plagierar den pub på Mariatorget som du använt för de senaste torsdagsölarna?
<blippe> andol, vilken stad pratar ni om?
<antii> blippe: Sthlm misstänker jag.
<andol> blippe: Hufvudstaden
<blippe> 'orrible
<sandelius> NÃ¥gon som testat 14.10 ?
<Laban> Nope, väntar tills det släpps
<hplc> hej, är det nån skillnad mellan AppArmor, SELinux och GRsec/PaX ? ubuntu kommer väl med AppArmor? är det fullständigt påslaget alla funktioner? eller hur fungerar det?
<delhage> js
<delhage> ja
 * realubot knäcker en bärs.
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-28
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> ngn vaken?
<Umeaboy> Peyam: Jo.
<Umeaboy> Jag har för mig att jag är det.
<Umeaboy> Kan dock ha fel.
<Peyam> asså jag ska få jobba med excel och göra layout o så
<Umeaboy> Yuck!
<Peyam> vad behöver man veta egentligen
<Umeaboy> Att man ska hålla sig borta från Pyttemjuk så mycket det går & använda Libreoffice istället.
<Umeaboy> :)
<Umeaboy> Och Excel är ju inget bildmanipuleringsprogram.
<Umeaboy> SÃ¥ vitt jag VET iaf.
<Umeaboy> Ska du skapa en bild så vill jag föreslå gIMP.
<Umeaboy> sudo apt-get install gimp -y eller öppna Ubuntu Software Center & sök på gimp & tryck på Installera.
<Umeaboy> Det finns guider till gimp som är på Svenska.
<Umeaboy> De kan nås på http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/
<Umeaboy> Så, nu har du att göra.
<Umeaboy> :)
<Umeaboy> Varsågod. ;)
<maxjezy> HEJ HEJ HEJ
<Mathisen> hej
<maxjezy> fastnade i supermario 3 battle mode på youtube.
<Spookan> maxjezy: Min gulleplutt! Läget? :P
<Mathisen> någon som har en ide varför jag inte kan installera mysql-server-5.6 ??
<Mathisen> Följande paket har beroenden som inte kan tillfredsställas:
<Mathisen>  mysql-server-5.6 : Beroende av: mysql-server-core-5.6 (= 5.6.19-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) men det kommer inte att installeras
<maxjezy> Spookan, !!!!!
<Spookan> Mathisen: Innstallerar du det via Ubuntus egna software grej?
<Mathisen> ubuntu-server i tty ja
<maxjezy> tänk om kvinnor hade lika tydlig debugger som apt-get
<Mathisen> inte ändrat något standard sources.list
<maxjezy> Följande kvinna har beroenden som inte kan tillfredställas: Pengar
<Spookan> Mathisen: Ok, jag är inte så duktig på Linux, men du har kört update och så?
<Mathisen> yep
<Spookan> maxjezy: Hehe, sant :P
<maxjezy> Mathisen, testa installera paketet manuellt då
<maxjezy> det som den har beroende av.
<maxjezy> mysql-server-core-5.6
<Spookan> Jag kör bara Linux som en backup server typ och vuxensurf :P
<Mathisen> mjo ska googla runt lite också
<maxjezy> eller tabba mysql-server och se vad det finns.
<maxjezy> kanske finns något liknande paket som du kan köra
<maxjezy> det värsta som finns är när man laddar ner ett program och sen behövs massa annat tjaffs.
<maxjezy> java
<maxjezy> vem vill ha det
<Spookan> Mm sånt är tråkigt med Linux och Windows, tacka vet jag mac, laddar hem program.app sen klart :P
<maxjezy> ja, fy
<maxjezy> kan dom inte bygga in python i programmet så ska programmet inte behöva python
<Spookan> maxjezy: Droppa den tuffa attityden, jag vet att du vill komma hit och sitta i mitt knä och leka med macen! :P
<maxjezy> http://www.macomberloom.com/ESW/Images/cp-folded.JPG
<maxjezy> är det där din mac?
<maxjezy> cp folded.
<maxjezy> LOL,
<Spookan> Nä, den modellen är för hightech för mig.. ;)
<maxjezy> vill man ha färg får man sätta igång och brodera
<maxjezy> FPS = FPH
<maxjezy> max en frame i timmen utan skavsår i nagelbanden
<Spookan> maxjezy: Jag köpte denna modell.. http://www.leklar.se/images/zoom/79c3af5c34-1.jpg
<maxjezy> den där är stabil
<maxjezy> tills man blandar ihop färgerna
<Spookan> Jepp haha :P
<maxjezy> hackar man den så färgerna inte går att snabbrebota då är det kört
<Spookan> maxjezy: Nä, skojjar lite med dig, du kör vad du vill och trivs med det samma här. ;)
<maxjezy> Japp
<maxjezy> jag önskar bara jag kunde köra linux
<maxjezy> och gå runt och säga att det är bra osv
<Mathisen> linux är bra, det är om man vill spela som det blir problem
<Mathisen> annars är det hur bra som helst
<Spookan> Varför kan du inte köra det då?
<maxjezy> jo spela är problem
<maxjezy> jag köpte ju wii nu
<maxjezy> så jag klarar mig utan spelandet ett år
<Spookan> Men Steam är väl bra för Linux nu?
<maxjezy> Spookan, för mycket hårdvarufel hela tiden
<maxjezy> tror mina steam spel inte går i linux
<Spookan> Och Wine funkar väl bra till spel?
<Mathisen> jo steam funkar rätt bra i linux men spel utvalet är ju inte i närheten av win
<maxjezy> och jag är osäker på om spelen är cross platform
<Spookan> Ok, ja jag spelar ju bara ett spel på macen, wow sen har jag ett PS4 och lirar annat på..
<Spookan> maxjezy: Har du provat Gentoo?
<Mathisen> wow går nog rätt bra i linux också
<maxjezy> Spookan, ja många år sedan
<maxjezy> 10 kanske
<Spookan> Mathisen: PÃ¥ min Linux tid gick det inte bra..
<Spookan> maxjezy: Ok, tänkte om du får samma bekymmer med den disten..
<maxjezy> jag tror faktiskt det är ubuntu som strular mesdt
<Spookan> Ok, men du kör Windows nu då?
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> windows 10
<Spookan> Ah ok, vad tycker du om det?
<maxjezy> bästa någonsin
<Spookan> Ok, har inte testat det själv, bara sett det.
<Mathisen> trivs också med 10.an funkar rätt bra
<maxjezy> windows 10 har verkligen lyckats bra med allt.
<maxjezy> klart det är lite beta
<maxjezy> vissa grejer kan man störa sig på, typ som fler än en kontrollpanel osv
<Spookan> Hehe
<maxjezy> två olika skärmtangentbord
<maxjezy> den gamla ligger kvar och spökar
<maxjezy> mycket windows 7 tjaffs som ligger kvar
<Spookan> Hört mycket snack om MS spionprogram i 10:an.. Mycket BS?
<maxjezy> ja alltså det är säkert massor som ska hålla koll på annonser osv.
<maxjezy> så annonseringen blir perfekt i bing osv.
<Spookan> Mm
<maxjezy> men, om det är fbi eller cia
<maxjezy> det vetefaen
<maxjezy> bryr mig inte om min integritet
<Spookan> Testa att söka på "bygga en bomb" så ser du om fbi sparkar in din dörr. :P
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> man behöver ju inte använda windows 10 datorn till sånt
<maxjezy> och är man paranoid så kan man dra ut internetsladden medans man spelar
<maxjezy> om man ni inte lirar online
<maxjezy> jag tycker windows 10 boosta spelandet en del
<Spookan> Nä, sen vill de kollar vad jag söker på så kul för dem, mer jag vill ha tex om jag skriver ett mail till dig så ska det ju vara privat..
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> de kan snoka i mailet för att hitta ord som passar för annonsering
<maxjezy> till mig
<maxjezy> allt för att sälja mig skit
<maxjezy> om de sedan sitter och gråtrunkar till våra privata mails
<maxjezy> då tycker jag synd om dem.
<Spookan> Mm men då kan man ju använda GPG eller vad det heter?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> jag använder dock telegram till telefonen
<Spookan> Samma med Facebook, alla foton du lägger upp där, äger dem och får använda hur de vill..
<maxjezy> den krypterar vid önskemål.
<maxjezy> jo, facebook är to much
<maxjezy> först sälja sin privatliv
<maxjezy> sen stå ut med alla där
<Spookan> Ett helvete att deleta det helt :(
<maxjezy> Nä, jag deletea
<maxjezy> det gick på en vecka
<maxjezy> men, de gör nog en backup
<maxjezy> men, de är skitsamma
<maxjezy> bara man själv slipper använda det mer.
<maxjezy> föräldrar som facebookar sina barn till svält är vanligare nu än för 5 år sedan
<Spookan> Mm
<diogenes_> Hallå  gott folk. Någon som vet vaför jag får svart skärm när jag byter tty efter att ha installerat AMD GFX drivisar? =)
<spixx> insmod?
<diogenes_> Vet inte hur jag skulle använda det.
<huttan> diogenes_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162535/why-does-switching-to-the-tty-give-me-a-blank-screen
<huttan> diogenes_: testa det kanske =)
<diogenes_> huttan, tack för tipset. Jo jag provade de innan. Och det hjälpte inte annat än att grub blev svatvitt. :)
<maxjezy> diogenes_, vad ska du med färg till på skärmen
<maxjezy> svart duger väl i linux
<maxjezy> :)
<diogenes_> jo, alltså jag är inte girig  men en färg till hade nog varit bra iaf. Så man kan skilja bakgrund från text. :P
<maxjezy> snart kör jag in ssd i min dator
<gkeen_> maxjezy: ja nu ringer snart 90-talet :P
<maxjezy> gkeen_, lite så jag känner med
<maxjezy> någon som testat openSUSE
<maxjezy> senaste tiden
<maxjezy> funderar på att köra in det i min desktop
<Spookan> Inte jag, OpenBSD har jag testat men inte samma :/
<maxjezy> drar hem windows 10 så dualbootar jag antagligen på den nya disken
<maxjezy> bäst att installera windows först
<damien^^> alltså jag hatar att behöva be om hjälp. Men jag håller på bli tokig
<damien^^> Har använt samma ubuntusystem sen 10.4 eller vad fan det hette. Stått och rullat sen release och bara uppdaterat den, både före och efter har jag använt usb minnen för att installera ubuntu men nu då jag måste installera om så mountar sig usb minnet som sda och KRÄVER få vara boot
<damien^^> VAD beror detta på?
<damien^^> jag har testat göra det skrivskyddat, har testat mounta det på /dev/usb_media har testat slita ut det före partioneraren startar
<damien^^> testat med flera olika minnen, testat i flera olika filformat
<Peyam> salam aleikom
<Peyam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4PtxTiedYE
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-29
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Hund> Morsning
<HeMan> morrn morrn
<HeMan> eller nått
<Hund> Det är säkert morgon någonstans i världen.
<ewook> *gäsp*
<maxjezy> tacotisdag!!
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-30
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> farbror Peyam här
<maxjezy> halåj
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Jag söker en gratis sqlite databas. extern asså . jag vill spara data så att jag kan nå dem via android
<Peyam> vet ngn var jag kan hitta sådan?
<andol> Peyam: Vad menar du ens med en extern sqlite-databas? Är en sqlite-databas per defition något man arbetar mot via ett lokalt filsystem?
<K350> Körde en do-release-upgrade på  min 14.04.3 Men då stro det att det inte finns ng tnyare Eh, jag trodde det fanns en 15.04
<Philip5> 14.04 är väl en lts release och uppgraderas bara till nästa lts om det finns någon som standard
<Philip5> du måste sätta den att uppdatera till nästa release då
<K350> Det fanns inget efter 14.04.3...
<Philip5> der är för att det är senaste lts
<Philip5> men det är inte senaste releasen
<K350> Aha, hu rändrar jag på detta då?
<K350> Nästa lts kommer väl antagligen om fem år då?
<Amoz> K350, nej, 16.04 är nästa
<Amoz> du får gå in på inställningarna för uppdateringar och välja att uppgradera till "alla" slags stabila releaser, inte bara LTS.
<K350> Oh, ok då får jag vänta ett lite drygt halvår till då
<Amoz> dock får du tänka på att du enbart kan hoppa ett steg i taget, t.ex. 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04
<Amoz> så du behöver i så fall kör två uppgraderingar om du vill komma till 15.04
<Amoz> men 14.10 är väl EOL nu, så jag vet inte alls hur det funkar
<K350> Amoz: Eh, vilken fil måste jag redigera för att ändra på detta?
<K350> Philip5: /etc/issue visar inte vilket "namn" utgåvan har . Bar anummer. Vet du hur ja gkan kolla vilket "nanj" det är?
<Amoz> K350, minns inte filen, men gå in via GUI, inställningar "Program & uppdateringar" eller nåt sånt.
<Amoz> så ska där finnas "informera mig om en ny ubuntu-version: för varje ny version"
<Philip5> K350: vad menar du? info du får ut av: lsb_release -a
<Philip5> eller?
<K350> Philip5: Ja, exakt. Tack ! :-)
<Philip5> np
<Amoz> Philip5, är du hax på att kompilera kernel på debian/ubuntu-sätt?
<Philip5> Amoz: har inte gjort det på ganska länge
<Amoz> du kanske känner igen symptomen. Jag kör hem deras mainline-repo, slänger på patcharna, sen kör en fakeroot deban/rules clean, å sen en fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic typ
<Amoz> allt kompilerar osv, men den failar på depmod pga "needs unknown symbols"
<Amoz> 4.1.9-040109-generic/kernel/drivers/md/dm-multipath.ko needs unknown symbol scsi_dh_attach
<Amoz> något du känner igen?
<Philip5> nej men generellt så är ju unknow symbol ett tecken på att libs diffar
<Amoz> ja när man pratar om userspace, väl? dynamisk länkning försöker ju hitta symbolera i andra bibliotek och sånt. Men detta gäller ju en modul, å den har ju inga biblioteksberoenden vad jag vet.
<Amoz> Däremot exporterar man ju massa symboler i kärnan mellan olika bibliotek
<Amoz> förtydligande: *interna* bibliotek, typ som att /fs/libfs.c exporterar vissa funktioner så att andra moduler kan använda dem.
<Amoz> men eftersom hela källkoden är konsistent här så kan det ju inte vara pga. att några bibliotek diffar, det måste ju vara något jag har confat fel
<Peyam> andol, det ska ej vara lokalt
<Peyam> en webhost med databas
<andol> Peyam: Ahh, handlar alltså inte bara om en extern databas, utan även en extern server som kan köra kod, som pratar med sagda databas?
<Peyam> ja precis
<andol> 1) Fast spelar det i sådant fall någon roll ifall det är en sqlite-databas eller vilken annan databas som helst? Jag menar, android-appen kommer väl då ändå bara exponeras emot kod/api? 2) Rent spontant gissar jag att du gör livet lättare för dig ifall du siktar på nästan-gratis snarare än gratis.
<Peyam> sql
<Peyam> finns ju support för allt
<Peyam> men helst linux
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> andol, är du där?
<Peyam> andol, Jag vill helst inte lägga pengar på detta i början
<Peyam> jag har comhem. ger dem ingen webvärd?
<Peyam> någon här?
<Peyam> kommer att slänga ut alla oaktiva härifrån jag svär
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-01
<Peyam> ngn här?
<huttan> Peyam: säg vad du är villig o betala så kan jag kanske sätta upp något efter dina behov ?? =)
<maxjezy> [00:27] <Peyam> kommer att slänga ut alla oaktiva härifrån jag svär
<Coffe> någon som har färdig script lösning för skriva ut tidigare kommando ?
<maxjezy> Coffe på skrivaren?
<Coffe> lolz
 * maxjezy lolzar med
<Amoz> Coffe, syftar du på history eller !! ?
<Coffe> Amoz:  bägge , men ingen av dom fungerar som önskat.
<Amoz> Coffe, då får du nog beskriva lite mer vad du är ute efter
<maxjezy> någon som har erfarenhet av vilkas group?
<huttan> 2h kvar på nya osx, snabbt internet här nere i Bosnien =)
<Coffe> Amoz:  $_ verkar fungera så länge jag inte har options på .
<Hund> huttan: Kan du inte ladda hem snabbare internet från samma sida man laddar hem mer RAM?
<huttan> Hund: Jo, men hade inte hårddisk utrymme till det =(
<Hund> Aj då!
<huttan> Hund: Smällar man får ta ibland? =)
<Hund> Mjo. :D
<Hund> Hur hamnade du i Bosnien?
<Hund> Jag antar att du inte klev på fel buss hem från jobbet?
<huttan> Hund: Kärleken =)
<huttan> Blev nedbjuden på bröllop hos en kompis, så ledde det ena till det andra
<Hund> Inte med bruden får jag hoppas. :D
<huttan> Nej fan, med polaren som skulle gifta sig, snodde han direkt!
<huttan> :p
<Hund> haha :D
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-04
<huttan> Mest aktiva kanalen på freenode, #ubuntu.se =)
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-03
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Efter att ha uppgraderat till xubuntu 16.04 funkar inte den grafiska delen, det står att den inte hittar drivrutinen för grafikkortet eller något liknande, hur kan jag då installerat om allt som rör det grafiska delen?
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Efter att ha uppgraderat till xubuntu 16.04 funkar inte den grafiska delen, det står att den inte hittar drivrutinen för grafikkortet eller något liknande, hur kan jag då installerat om allt som rör det grafiska delen?
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-04
<sopparus> hur skriver man urler korrekt? url:er ?
<sopparus> :)
<Mathisen> adressen :)
<Barre> sopparus: så här: scheme:[//[user:password@]host[:port]][/]path[?query][#fragment]
<Barre> ;P
<andol> Barre: Url:er utav typen file:/// då?
<Barre> andol: det är väl samma schema? scheme=file + : + // + path=/ = file:/// ?
<andol> Barre: Jo, fast i din defintion så krävs det ju ett värde på host.
<Barre> andol: sant, jag uppdaterar: scheme:[//[user:password@][host][:port]][/]path[?query][#fragment]
<peyam> hej
<peyam> kan ngn hjälpa mej eller sover alla
<sopparus> fråga
<peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23276634/ vilken är min android box som är ansluten med usb?
<peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23276648/
<peyam> vf känner den inte av det
<Spookan> peyam: Tjena! Vad försöker du att göra?
<peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23276634/ vilken är min android box som är ansluten med usb?
<peyam> jag försöker mounta min android box. ATN 1000II som svt gjorde gransking om
<Spookan> Har den stöd för Linux då?
<peyam> den e android
<peyam> linux har stöd för den
<Spookan> Ok, ja jag har ingen aning, det verkar ju som att datorn ej har känt av den alls.
<Spookan> Jaha, han stack.
<Barre> en lsusb kanske hade hjålpt, men vad är en android box för nått?
<Spookan> Nån IPTV för turk kanaler eller nått..
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-05
<morgank> Vet någon här inne vad 24-pack med Coca-Cola-burkar brukar kosta i fysiska butiker nuförtiden?
<morgank> Inte det, nej...
<morgank> Då kanske någon av er kan säga mig om Swish går att köra (för att skicka pengar) på dator?
<morgank> Har slösat bort en bra tid nu på att sitta och leta förgäves.
<morgank> Hittar bara "appar".
<morgank> Till telefoner.
<Groggy> Det ska väl bara vara appar till telefoner? Däremot ska det gå att köra typ bankid i chrome via något tilläggsprogram
<Groggy> Kommer dock inte ihåg vart jag läste om det...
<Laban> morgank: Hörde om någon som körde Android i VirtualBox, och sedan installerat BankID där.
<morgank> Laban: Tyvärr kräver de ju att man har ett "Google-konto" och skit.
<Laban> För att vara ett öppet system så verkar det vara fantastiskt väl knutet till Google...
<Vorap> Hey. min znc logg går inte tillbaka så långt. Vad pratar vi om? :P
<Laban> morgank vill ha Swish på datorn, men hittar bara appar.
<morgank> Känner mig som en tredje klassens datoranvändare t.o.m. med Windows idag.
<morgank> Allt finns endast som "appar".
<Vorap> Aah
<Vorap> Vet inte riktigt men du bör kunna köra android i en virituell miljö
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-07
<stefa____> Hej. Jag har några frågor angående möjligheterna att virtualisera en befintlig fysisk 16.04 server. Det gäller specifkt att krympa ner disken innan flytt. Någon här som har erfarenheter inom området?
<Laban> Tyvärr inte.
<Barre> stefa____: kör du LVM på den fysiska disken?
<stefa____> Det stämmer. Tittar på den i gparted live och det finns en lvm2 på den fysiska disken
<Barre> det är möjligt att minska både filsystemet och lvm volymen, det är dock väldigt riskabelt och det gäller ett hålla tungan i rätt mun. Jag har gjort det några gånger, tror jag skrivit nått om det för länge sen också.. vänta ett tag
<Barre> stefa____: se till att ha en ordentlig backup innan du startar :)
<stefa____> Backupen är löst. Har till och med verifierat återställande från den till anan disk. :)
<Barre> stefa____: titta, jag hittade en post från 2009. https://gargamel.nu/2009/03/minska-ett-ext3-filsystem-och-en-logisk-volym-i-lvm/
<stefa____> Tackar. Jag kollar den.
<Barre> är det /root så får du lov att boota på annan media först dock
<Barre> jag menar såklart inte /root jag minar rootfilsystemet /
<Barre> =)
<stefa____> Tack igen. Det är ext4 på den här disken, men jag gissar att tillvägagångssättet är det samma.
<Barre> stefa____: ja, det borde vara samma tillvägagångssätt.. du kan ju skapa några loop-devices som du kan testa på först, det skadar inte att få lite rutin
<stefa____> Jag har satt upp en maskin till med en backup att testa på innan jag kör den skarpa maskinen. Hängslen och livrem...
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> I Ubuntu 16.04 så har jag problem med att spela ett klipp på SVT Play. Den bara snurrar & snurrar utan att spela upp det.
<Umeaboy> Har ingen dålig uppkoppling så det är inte orsaken.
<Umeaboy> Har kollat så att min installation av adobe-flashplugin är korrekt uppfattat i Firefox genom att skriva about:plugins & Flashplayer syns där.
<Umeaboy> Adobe's testsida för Flashplayer spelar upp det korta klippet med loggan & visar vilken version jag använder.
<Umeaboy> Vad kan jag göra?
<Umeaboy> Har även testat att inaktivera Ublock origin.
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-08
<bittin> nån som vill hänga med ut och fånga pokémons ?
<Squarism> kan någon accessa http://25.125.161.206:8081/hform/
<Squarism> ?
<Squarism> trixar med brandväggen här
<Barre> Squarism: nope, går inte
<Squarism> fixat
<Squarism> tack ändå
<bittin> https://www.facebook.com/festprisse92/videos/10154012088616347/
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-09
<Horunge2016> Jag vill skriva ett program script som laddas ner med typ
<Horunge2016> wget http://foobar/foo.php
<Horunge2016> Data som foo.php leverar skall vara shell script , hur gör man detta på smarast sätt?
<mcmacduck> nån som har problem med att ubuntu 16.04 totalt fryser och inget funkar inte ens mus eller keyboard och ctrl alt f1 funkar inte heller för att gå in i terminal mode nån som har några tips ?
<larsemil> mcmacduck: kollat så minnena är hela?
<mcmacduck> menar du ram minnet lars ?
<larsemil> mcmacduck: mmm
<mcmacduck> har redan testat med att köra 14.04 ubuntu det funkar fel fritt har haft datorn på under 5 dagar inga frysningar men med ubuntu 16 .04 så kan det hända helt random
<Spookan> mcmacduck: Har du gjort en ren install eller uppdaterat?
<mcmacduck> ren installation 2 gånger med 16.04
<larsemil> rätt grafikdrivers?
<mcmacduck> kör just nu med ubuntus öppna källkods grafik drivtrutiner som kom med när jag installerade ubuntu 16.04
<larsemil> kan vara därför
<larsemil> nvidia-kort?
<larsemil> mcmacduck: ^
<mcmacduck> har provat alla olika versioner av invidias drivrutiner vissa av dom fryser redan när jag kommer till crypt login skärmen när jag bootar eller så funkar dom men det fryser fortfarande så den öppna källkoden är det närmaste och bästa jag kan komma för tillfället
<mcmacduck> har hittat flera olika post inlägg om detta med här är en av dom https://askubuntu.com/questions/761706/ubuntu-15-10-and-16-04-keep-freezing-randomly
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-02
<propus> god morgon!
<Barre> tjo
<propus> tjabba !
<Mathisen> tjena
<Barre> hallå, vi säger så
<Barre> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-i_M6S8LBQ0
<propus> Läget?
<Barre> måndag, med allt vad det innebär. Själv då?
 * Mathisen sitter och försöker lära sig C, och ångrar lite att han sluta jobba och börja plugga igen
<propus> Barre: jotack det är fina fisken.. håller på att bygga lite på mitt nätverk och servrar :)
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-03
<larsemil> Barre: vi kör alla notiser från irssi genom en rabbitmq som sen hämtas och visar det på datorerna vi sitter på. :D
<larsemil> oj fel kanal
<HeMan> rabbitmq-irc-integrering!
<larsemil> såklart. :)
<Barre> larsemil: nice, omständligt men nice :)
<larsemil> Barre: ja, den där notisen nu när du skrev fick jag trots att jag inte ens hade irssi öppet. nice. :D
<Barre> larsemil: det är ju trevligt iofs
<larsemil> mm
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-04
<propus> god morgon mina herrar :)
<Barre> och damer =)
<propus> okej och damer :)
<Hund> meh
<Hund> Och hundar!
<Zooklubba> Hund gubbjefel*
<Hund> Vad gaggar du om gosse?
<Hund> Ska du ha en smäll pojkvasker?
<Hund> :D
<Stigarn> Så hund hänger här, najs! :D
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-05
<Hund> Stigarn: Det har jag gjort senaste 10 åren typ. ;P
<Barre> usch vad tiden går fort...
<Hund> Mjo. :(
<Hund> Barre: Såg du vad jag gjort idag då? :D haha
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-06
<Barre> någon som vet om DELL har hot-plug uFF diskar som option till deras serversortiment?
<andol> Barre: Industrispionage? :)
<Barre> andol: lite bara =)
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-07
<propus> od morgon.
<propus> god
<Hund> Mors
<Barre> tjo
<ZuuuL> god kväll på er
<noid> Tjolahopp
<Mathisen> hej
<noid> Är detta en supportchat eller allmän?
<Mathisen> är nog lite båda
<Mathisen> är inte direkt den mest livade kanalen du kan hitta direkt
<Mathisen> om man sägger så att ett hej kan ta 12 timmar innan någon svarar :)
<noid> OK bra nä för de blev sura på mitt kallprat i #ubuntu-kanalen nyss.. :P
<noid> Har precis lyckats connecta till IRC så jag försöker förstå vad man ska göra och hur
<Mathisen> själva freenode är "on-topic" riktat
<Mathisen> så alla kanaler är till för suport alltså ändast de
<Mathisen> sen finns de #whatever-offtopic för de flesta då som de sa åt dig i ubuntu också
<Mathisen> det finns #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mathisen> du måste dock regga dit nick
<Mathisen> > /msg nickserv register
<Mathisen> finns några "prat" kanaler som är poppis #chat och #defocus
<noid> OK ja jag är en social nörd så det passar säkert perfekt, tack :)
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-08
<Hund> Mathisen: Det finns ingen regel på Freenode som säger att du inte får prata "offtopic" i en kanal, med undantag för de kanaler där ägaren/ägarna har en offtopic-kanal.
<Hund> Dock nämner man "on-topic use" och "off-topic use" i reglerna på Freenode. Men de handlar om att porr, warez etc räknas som "off-topic use" och inte är tillåtet.
